# 45 BFPs!! 205 Testers..6 Angels 1-31st DECEMBER Testers!! Find a Bump Buddy! Join us!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...s-here-104-testers-counting.html#post13113214 November Thread 

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-2-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14344039 February Thread

_*(2)Testers TBD*_:xmas12:
HAPPYBEANY
:hugs:OORWEEISTYIN ~ moved on to NTTC, you will be missed.


12/1 :test:ers (6)
:cake: Happy Birthday MRSMcD123:cake:
:bfp:HOPING4GIRL:bfp::happydance:11/27
:bfp:JANICET:bfp::happydance:11/26​?? JOANNEBIRNIE ??
:hugs: KAMIAM ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:KAYBRI2012:bfp::happydance:12/2​:hugs:NT123:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 



12/2 :test:ers (4)
?? BABYCAKES92 ??
?? FAYLINAMEIR ??
:bfp:ICTAYLOR:bfp::happydance:11/30​:hugs:PG5K:flower: See you again at December's end...


12/3 :test:ers (14)
:cake: Happy Birthday HEARTERLT:cake:
?? ARNZ09 ??
:hugs:BELLS N BUMP:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? BESWEET ??
:hugs:BUTTERFLY22:flower: See you again at December's end... 
:bfp:BUTTONS1:bfp::happydance:12/2​:hugs:CHARMEDLASSIE:flower: See you again at December's end... 
?? CRAZYCHICK31 ??
:hugs:HEARTERLT ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:x HELEN x ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:IHMLISBT:bfp::happydance:12/1​:hugs:KIMBRE ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:LIZLOVELUST ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
?? M.KNIGHT ??


12/4 :test:ers (6)
?? 2016 ??
:bfp:C1403:bfp::happydance:12/5​:hugs:FIONA23:flower: See you again at December's end... 
:hugs:RDY4NUMBER2~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:SKWEEK35:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:TIGERLILLIE:flower: See you again at December's end... 


12/5 :test:ers (12)
:hugs:ANGEL BABY:flower: See you again at December's end... 
?? BABYDEABREU ??
:bfp:CARLICAREBEAR:bfp::happydance:12/5​:hugs:CATLOVER28:flower: See you again at December's end... 
:hugs:CHESKA ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:sadangel:CRYSTAL5483:bfp:12/5​:hugs:HEATHER11~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:LEESE~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:MONKEY MONKEY:bfp::happydance:12/2​?? TOBBE ??
:bfp:TWWBOO:bfp::happydance:12/2​:hugs:WANT4~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/6 :test:ers (11)
:hugs:143MOM ~ moved on to NTTC, you will be missed.
:hugs:28329:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:ALIBIZ:bfp::happydance:12/5​:hugs:CLAIREYH ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
?? LAURA617 ??
:hugs:MADELINE ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
?? MARINELADY ??
:hugs:MRS_DUTCH15:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MUSICGAL831 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:SHORTY88 ~ Good Luck!
?? SPRUCETREE ??


12/7 :test:ers (3)
:cake: Happy Birthday ANNIE77's DH:cake:
:hugs:JAI ME :flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SHARNW ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:TTCfor2LONG ~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/8 :test:ers (4)
:cake: Happy Birthday HAPPYBEANY!!:cake:
:bfp:HOLDEN_BABEZ:bfp::happydance:12/7
:bfp:JKBURNS:bfp::happydance:12/7​:hugs:MRSMcD123~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:SSEHLMEY:bfp::happydance:12/7​

12/9 :test:ers (10)
:cake: Happy Birthday TWWBOO:cake:
?? 2011BUTTERFLY ??
:hugs:BDAWN8403:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:CALISTA20:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? EBELLE ??
?? GOODVIBES2 ??
:hugs:KROS330:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MAMMAWANNABE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:PEGGY80 :flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SJDSMOMMY:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:STEPMOMTOBIO:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/10 :test:ers (15)
:cake: Happy Birthday MRSEVEWAT1:cake:
?? ABBYS MOMMY ??
:hugs:BLOSSOMGIRL ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:COURTNEYBG:bfp::happydance:12/5​:hugs:ECHO:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? ENDOGIRL ??
:hugs:JUICYJEN:flower: See you again 2012's begin...
:hugs:KRISSIE1234UK:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:LUCKY2BMUMMY ~ Good Luck!
:bfp:MOMOFONE08:bfp::happydance:12/14
:bfp:MUMMYFIN:bfp::happydance:12/7
:bfp:NICOLA TTC:bfp::happydance:12/4​:hugs:RAFWIFE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SUE_88 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:TWICKYWABBIT:bfp::happydance:12/4​:hugs:WENDYK1 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/11 :test:ers (10)
:hugs:8BUZZYBEE8:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:AC1987:bfp::happydance:12/9​:hugs:ANGRYLINGUINI:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? BABYMAYBEPLZ ??
?? BRADANDJANE ??
:hugs:BUTTERWORTH:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:DSWAN75:bfp::happydance:12/14​:hugs:MOOSE31:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:_*MRSMM24*_ :flower: See you again at December's end...
?? NIKKIS ??


12/12 :test:ers (10)
:hugs:ALMOSTHERE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:CAMERASHY:bfp::happydance:12/12​:hugs:FROLICKY2011 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:HASTI2011:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? MEADOWLARK ??
:bfp:MRS_TYPEA:bfp::happydance:12/11​:hugs:READY4OURBABY:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SANDY1222:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SDEITRICK1:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:UENVYMESHA ~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/13 :test:ers (4)
:hugs:GLMCA:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:LILYV:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:PINK PEONY:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? TWOKIDDOS ??

12/14 :test:ers (4)
:cake: Happy Birthday TWICKYWABBIT:cake:
:hugs:ASHKNOWSBEST:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:DAYDREAMING2:bfp::happydance:12/11​?? ILOVELAMP ??
:hugs:MAMMATOTWO ~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/15 :test:ers (9)
:hugs:FAITHBABIES:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:GIRL20:bfp::happydance:12/14​:hugs:LALAR:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:LEEC ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:LOUISECLARE:bfp::happydance:12/13​?? OHMYITSCHELSI ??
:hugs:RIVER54:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:TAURUSMOM05:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:THISMUMROCKS:bfp::happydance:12/13​

12/16 :test:ers (12)
:cake: Happy Birthday BLOSSOMGIRL's and HONEYCHEEKS' DH:cake:
:hugs:CHARLIE_LAEL:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:HONEYCHEEKS:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:ICKLE PAND:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? JASMINEASHLEE ??
:bfp:LARA+SAM+BUMP:bfp::happydance:12/16​:hugs:LEAHSMAMA :flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:LILLICHLOE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? LILLYBEE ??
?? NETTAMOMMYOF2 ??
:hugs:SAKARI06 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:STACEY333 ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:bfp:THESMPSNS:bfp::happydance:12/7​

12/17 :test:ers (6)
?? ANSDEP ??
:sadangel:ASIBLING4GI04:bfp:12/17​?? DEEZER ??
:bfp:EMAndPATRICK:bfp::happydance:12/17​:hugs:MRSxxBOSS ~ next cycle will be the ONE!
:hugs:MRS S-M:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/18 :test:ers (4)
:hugs:AKSHUSTOBEMOM:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? BB2 ??
?? xBOOCHANx ??
:hugs:MOMMADUCKY ~ next cycle will be the ONE!


12/19 :test:ers (4)
:hugs:~CHIPPER:flower: See you again 2012's begin...
:bfp:MERCEDES:bfp::happydance:12/19​:hugs:PEPSICHIC:flower: See you again 2012's begin...
?? WABBLIT ??


12/20 :test:ers (3)
:hugs:ANNIE77:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:CMONBABYYY:bfp::happydance:12/20​:hugs:PRINCESSTAZ:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/21 :test:ers (2)
:bfp:EAANDBA_TTC:bfp::happydance:12/17
:sadangel:IMMY11:bfp::happydance:12/23​

12/22 :test:ers (4)
:hugs:DAYDREAM:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:EMMYJEAN:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? MINDGAMES77 ??
?? PLASTIKPONY ??


12/23 :test:ers (3)
:hugs:AMP26:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:JUSTKIA:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MOMMY2BE7772:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/24 :test:ers (10)
_*(Christmas Eve!! )*_
:sadangel:ANNMARIECRISP:bfp::happydance:12/29​:hugs:ANTSYNEWLYWED:flower: See you again 2012's begin...
:hugs:DEBZIE:flower: See you again 2012's begin...
:bfp:HARPS:bfp::happydance:12/25​:hugs:LEINZLOVE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? MINNI2906 ??
:sadangel:MOMMA.BEAR:bfp:12/14
:sadangel:MRSKG:bfp::happydance:12/11​:hugs:MUMMYOF2GIRLZ:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:PAULA181:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/25 :test:ers (13)
_*(Christmas Day!! )*_
:hugs:1CRE8TIVGRL:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:BELLYBUMPLOVE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? ELLA ??
:hugs:ELLIS0498:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:DAISYQ:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:IWANNABFP:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? KINDRA ??
?? LADYROY ??
:hugs:LOVELYLISA84:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:MOMMAALEXIS:bfp::happydance:12/22​?? MRSEVEWAT1 ??
:bfp:PINKORBLUE11:bfp::happydance:12/20
:bfp:PROJECTB:bfp::happydance:12/25​:hugs:QUEEN BEE.:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/26 :test:ers (5)
:hugs:EDAMAME:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:JEOESTREICH:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:KITTY2385:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MRS. RESA:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:ORCHID667:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/27 :test:ers (1)
?? HANNASFAITH ??


12/28 :test:ers (4)
:hugs:ILIKECAKE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MOMWANNABE81:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:test:THAYNES:sperm: Chasing into 2012's... 
:hugs:WANNABEPREGO:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 


12/29 :test:ers (3)
:hugs:CHARMEDLASSIE:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:MISSBABES:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
?? RACERWIFE ??


12/30 test:ers (6)
?? AMANDAMAMB1108 ??
?? AQUAM ??
?? DOOPERSGURL ??
?? HEYTIFFANY ??
?? MISSINKED ??
:hugs:SKEET9924 ~ AF came after MC so see you again 2012's begin... 


12/31 :test:ers (6)
_*(New Year's Eve  or <--that's tea)*_
:test:BUTTERFLY22:sperm: Chasing into 2012... 
:hugs:CATLOVER28:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:hugs:SG0720:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:bfp:SUNNIE1984:bfp::happydance:1/3​:hugs:SUPERWOMANTTC:flower: See you again 2012's begin... 
:test:TIGERLILLIE:sperm: Chasing into 2012... 



Hi Ladies,

As promised to two awesome members _OORWEEISTYIN and BUBUMACI_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the November cycle and beginning in December and those that have received AF now, this will come in handy to increase your hopefulness! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #3 after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (9 on Oct. 27th tomorrow :cake:) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Oct/Nov, but I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
Started in Nov, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey Mrs MM

Thank you for your threads you're awesome....I have everything crossed and double crossed for you right now!! 

AF still hasn't shown for me but looking at my chart, there is absolutely no doubt that she is coming!

I am totally confused....I have been TTC for over 3 years, albeit some NTNP and my cycles have been: shortest 18cd and the longest (this one) which is sitting at 48cd today. Normally they would be around cd30-31....so tbh I have no idea when I would be testing (if at all) My OH is in the Navy and is away from home, not sure when we'll see each other either. 

So I'm so not a straight forward TTC'er!!! lol so I will let you know nearer the time but I will be lurking in the background. 

Until then, FX to all of you lovely ladies....my new friends :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## JustKia

Oooh Happy Birthday :icecream: to your daughter, MrsMM.
I'm gonna stalk this thread for now so I'll be up to date and know where to find you all if I fall out of the Nov thread.

Oorweeistyin - I still can't figure out how to say your username :lol: FX'ed for you hun, I know how those long cycles can feel when they're out of character.


----------



## GD29

I'll bet I'm on this list when december comes around wait for it :bfn: then :witch: :nope:

Happy B-day to your daughter!


----------



## oorweeistyin

JustKia said:


> Oooh Happy Birthday :icecream: to your daughter, MrsMM.
> I'm gonna stalk this thread for now so I'll be up to date and know where to find you all if I fall out of the Nov thread.
> 
> Oorweeistyin - I still can't figure out how to say your username :lol: FX'ed for you hun, I know how those long cycles can feel when they're out of character.

TY justkia, 

It is Scottish slang: oor (our) weeist (smallest) yin (one) see its simple lol

You could just call me She.....short for Sheila if you like ?

Oh and hippy buffday to the weeist Mrs MM xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, I could never leave out my longer cycle ladies. 

OORWEE, I loove your name, although I am sure I do not sound quite as Scottish when I pronounce it :haha: This thread will be here for you if need be. I am still hopeful with the absence of AF you won't be in here except to cheer on other ladies! Safe travels for DH in the navy! One of those quick home visits just may do the bfp trick! :dust:

JUSTKIA, stalk away, but I doubt highly that you will be here!! FXD! :dust:

GD29, no worries Hun, Nov is likely your month as your chart looks crazy promising!!! :dust:


----------



## AliBiz

And here I am....again....AF got me this morning so I'm looking forward to December....Maybe I'll get a BFP for my birthday :)

MrsMM I just want to say you do fantastic work on here, and your little positive messages keep us all going... Thanks a million x


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hi MrsMM! 

Can you add me to December 5th please? 

I know I'm in for a retest end of November but suspect ill end up on here, I may avoid testing until af due to avoid disappointment. 

Xx


----------



## KamIAm

Hi MrsMM!!! :flower:

I must say... I am soooo thankful for your posts! :flower: I am still new to this (Oct was our first month ttc after daughter passed) and find this all very helpful... The nasty ole' witch just got me and so I'll be ready to test again around Dec 1st .... 

Hope you get your BFP super soon!!! Happy Birthday to your lil one as well :happydance::cake::headspin::fool::wohoo::juggle:

FX'd for all!! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:

I am adding all of the information that you just gave.

ALIBIZ, YAY and FXD for a B-day BFP!!! Can't wait! :dust:

SUNNIE and KAMIAM you have been added!!! :dust:

I think that I will be adding myself here soon. AF has not arrived, but I cannot really say what length cycle I am having this month. It appears my temps have taken a dive and the BFNs have become plentiful. I am late and don't know when to expect AF or OV, so it is likely that mid-Dec will be my testing date, but will update according!

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## 143Mom

I am in the December Count down!!! Not sure of a test date yet!

Loving the positive threads! :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

As I'm sure I'll be over here soon, can you put me down for the 6th please?


----------



## rdy4number2

Can you add me to test December 4th? I had you add me to November 30th too just encase I can get an early positive....but I'm due December 4th. Weird talking about my next af when I have her now lol.


----------



## JustKia

I had a massive temp drop this moring so I guess the :witch: is enroute and that I'm out for Nov. So can I be added for a tentative 10th please.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey MM, can you add me to Dec. 1st? Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## KamIAm

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hey MM, can you add me to Dec. 1st? Thanks!! :flower:

Pinkorblue11... Looks like we are right on track together! :happydance:

I am feeling pretty dang hopeful and positive for the month of November!! Praying MY history in the baby makin' repeats itself!!! 

I concieved all 3 of my girls in November!! :winkwink: Crazy huh.... :thumbup:

Soooo, feeling pretty dang positive... hoping we get another December BFP!!!! :happydance:

Good Luck to you all!!!!! FX'd! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## calista20

Can you add me for December 9th please :)


----------



## TheSmpsns

Put me down for December 16th! I am still in the TWW for november, but we didn't do well at bding on the crutial days, so I don't have high hopes for november.


----------



## Shorty88

Can u put me down for the 6th please  hoping this will be my month as this is my last month of trying :-( come on Christmas bfp!!! Thanks Hun x


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there MrsMM!!!! Once again u are amazing!!!! :hugs:
Will you please add me to Christmas Day!!!! I will be Oing in Nov still but I am skipping this chase (because of the due date) So I will be in for the next. :D


----------



## debzie

Hi Mrsmm as we may have thought I would end up here. OH schedule changed and so he will be at the other end of the country while I am oving. So here I am have not even ovulated for november and wanting adding probably new years eve. But we all know I will not last that long. lol.

So sorry the witch got you, just had a peek at your chart.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

KamIAm said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MM, can you add me to Dec. 1st? Thanks!! :flower:
> 
> Pinkorblue11... Looks like we are right on track together! :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling pretty dang hopeful and positive for the month of November!! Praying MY history in the baby makin' repeats itself!!!
> 
> I concieved all 3 of my girls in November!! :winkwink: Crazy huh.... :thumbup:
> 
> Soooo, feeling pretty dang positive... hoping we get another December BFP!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good Luck to you all!!!!! FX'd!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Awesome! :happydance: 

Wow, November must be your month! Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: to you too!!! :D


----------



## Leese

Ok so my period turned up on Sat 5th Nov 10 days later than it should have.

So i am forcasted to have my next AF on 5th/6th December. 

So put me in for testing on 5th December (fingers crossed!!!!) xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:

Well, we are in the thick of things for November already, the thread is thriving and booming with BFPs, stop in... I am out for Oct/Nov but am bring some of that lucky dust they are passing around with every BFP here to join this thread! We had alot of additions this weekend so here goes...


BDAWN, RDY4NUMBER2, JUSTKIA, PINKORBLUE, CALISTA20, THESMPSNS, SHORTY88, IWANNABFP, DEBZIE, LEESE, and of course myself, MRSMM24!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

143MOM, don't worry, when you get a date, I will pop it up there ASAP. :dust:

BDAWN and JUSTKIA, I have faith for you in November... hang on in there ladies, but you will be welcome here if it comes to that! :dust:

RDY4NUMBER2, I know how you are doing it, I did the same for Oct/Nov with 2 testing dates, it is welcomed Hun! You are on both of my threads, no problem, hope you don't have to check here for results! :dust:

IWANNA, THANKS Hun!! You know I looove these testing threads, it gives me sooo much, hope, and determination. Girl, I told you, You and I are in this to BFP!!! :dust:

DEBZIE, I know that your OHs schedule was a real let down, however you never know, I am here regardless and you are on as many of my testing threads as it takes to see a BFP, hopefully, these away trips will subside some or enough to get the :sex: and then we will be celebrating!!! :dust:

PINKOR, Heeeey TTC Buddy!!! Here we go again! You ready, I'm ready, let's do this December thing! :dust:
Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Sorry the :witch: was giving you such a hard time. :hugs: FX she takes a _very extended_ vacation in December! Let's go winter BFPs!!


----------



## 143Mom

I am in for Dec 6 :) 

GOOD LUCK LADIES! Lets keep the BFPs coming and FXD for all the Dec BFP chasers!!!!!! :hugs:

I am so excited now that I know what I am doing to track the big O date...Thanks for all the advice with Fertility Friend!:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## AliBiz

I'm getting so excited about December now, particularly seeing how lucky November has been....I'm not yet sure what date I will be testing as I never know when I'm going to ovulate, but I am taking Soy this cycle so I'm hoping to ovulate sooner rather than later, I'll let you know my test date as soon as I can :)

Baby Dust for all December testers FXd for us all :)


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Can you add me for Dec 20th please? My 28 day cycle seems to be getting back on track after my ectopic and methotrexate in Sept.

I am ovulating today (can feel right side getting sorer as we speak) and keeping FX that come december 5th I ovulate from my left (non-ectopic) side. Just been to visit my friend and her two day old baby - soo clucky 

I was told to wait 3 months from 11th sept and 4th december marks the 12 week mark so it is just fab that i am due to ovulate the next day.

Good luck to everyone!
Annie


----------



## paula181

*MrsMM24 you really are amazing with all these threads you are doing  You like the Fairy Godmother of PMA and BFP's 

I am stalking this thread as not sure yet when or if i will OV in November 

Goodluck ladies 

xx*


----------



## JustKia

Thanks MrsMM.
I'm so sorry the :witch: found you :hugs2: but yay for planning and organizing.


----------



## ebelle

I'll be skipping testing in November and jumping right into the December thread. Should be testing on Dec 9th :)


----------



## 2016

:af: just got me so onwards and upwards to the next cycle (cycle 5 of TTC #2). Please can you add me for 4th December. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning MrsMM!

Can you please add me to December 3rd? Here's hoping for a LO in August 2012!

Good luck everyone!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome EBELLE, 2016, and BUTTERFLY!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from Oct/Nov, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

PAULA, thank you so much Hun! :flower: that really puts a smile on my face to hear you say that. I hope to be a positive influence and bring a smile if nothing else, to all of your faces when you think you cannot manage to smile during TTC!! It really helps me out in my TTC journey as it has been a number of years and I am still waiting on my very sticky BFP and baby....

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## AC1987

Is it bad that I'm hoping I won't hafta join for the Dec testings? Though I most likely will too soon to tell. I guess I shall be posting in a few days.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi hun, can you put me down for testing on 10th? Not sure when AF's due as my cycle was slightly longer this month, but that seems like a good guess.

AF got me this afternoon, so onto CD1. Here's hoping for lots of Xmas BFP's this month!


----------



## MrsMM24

KRISSIE, so sorry that AF got in to you this afternoon.... I hope December is much better and you get a sticky bfp for Christmas! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

(I will be posting this once a week to remind us of the "path." This thread moves quickly and some ladies don't have the opportunity to go back and check all the pages. So this will be a Tuesday evening reminder every week...) Special Thanks to DEBZIE as she posted some time ago on my testing thread. :thumbup:


----------



## KamIAm

Oooo!!! I soooo love this thread!! So uplifting and positive!!:hugs:

Thanks everyone for having such a nice place to pop into ... :flower:

FX'd for some Christmas BFP's!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Can you add me for Dec 11th. AF is supposed to come this Saturday and I'm pretty sure it'll come.


----------



## debzie

your very welcome mrs mm and great idea too hun. Feeling a little lost this cycle as I am usually getting excited coming up to ovulation but its a bit of a downer that nothing is going to happen. On a more positive not I got my results from a cervical biopsy and I have CIN1 changes which are likely to go back to normal on their own. No treatment at present just another PAP smear in 6 months. Yeah.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi MrsMM & Dec Ladies!
Today is CD2 for me and although part of me is still sad that November wasn't our month, part of me is excited and hopeful for December! AF will be due on December 6th :)
Lots and Lots of baby dust to all of you! 
And a special thanks to MrsMM for running these threads beautifully and always being so positive!


----------



## courtneybg

Hello can I join? This is my going to be my second month TTC #2. The witch got me today, so I will probably test Dec 10th (day 32 of my 34 day cycle- thats when i got my positive with my daughter). I use digital ovulation tests and preseed.


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies moving out of the nov thread and onto dec af got me today going to test around dec 11 and going to invest in an opk this round (cycle#15) I was going to temp this time but I sleep with my mouth open and wake up alot at night and I think that might not be a good thing from what I've read.


----------



## bdawn8403

Is it December yet?????


----------



## butterworth

bdawn8403 said:


> Is it December yet?????

ha ha I know it feels so far away


----------



## JustKia

butterworth said:


> hi ladies moving out of the nov thread and onto dec af got me today going to test around dec 11 and going to invest in an opk this round (cycle#15) I was going to temp this time but I sleep with my mouth open and wake up alot at night and I think that might not be a good thing from what I've read.

Then temp vaginally instead of orally :flower:

If you regularly wake up a lot at night all of your temps will be similarly affected and so you will still see a pattern emerge. It's the overall pattern that you are observing not each individual temp.


----------



## butterworth

JustKia said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies moving out of the nov thread and onto dec af got me today going to test around dec 11 and going to invest in an opk this round (cycle#15) I was going to temp this time but I sleep with my mouth open and wake up alot at night and I think that might not be a good thing from what I've read.
> 
> Then temp vaginally instead of orally :flower:
> 
> If you regularly wake up a lot at night all of your temps will be similarly affected and so you will still see a pattern emerge. It's the overall pattern that you are observing not each individual temp.Click to expand...

thanks I thought the whole waking up thing was going to be a problem that was why I wasn't sure if tempting was a good thing for me but I will try anything to get my bfp


----------



## JustKia

Rectal temping will give you the highest and most accurate temps but it's not so much fun, esp when you're probably half asleep still ;)

Oral temps will be affected by mouth breathing, having a drink of water, etc and will always be lower than rectal or vaginal temps.

Which way you do it (oral, vaginal, rectal) doesn't matter so long as you always do it the same way.
You need to temp at about the same time each day. I naturally wake up some time between 5.45 and 6.30 so I temp whenever I wake and put my "default time" as 6.00 that way I'm always within half hour earlier or later than my default. I temp then go back to sleep.

The key is consistency. so long as your temp parameters are roughly the same each day you still find your pattern, although you may need to do it for a couple of cycles before your personal pattern is obvious.

If you normally sleep light and wake up a lot but then one day you sleep really deep and don't wake up you might want to discard that temp is it's way off your usual temps.


----------



## 28329

Hey mrsmm, could you put me down for the 6th please. It may change if ovulation changes as it usually does!


----------



## butterworth

JustKia said:


> Rectal temping will give you the highest and most accurate temps but it's not so much fun, esp when you're probably half asleep still ;)
> 
> Oral temps will be affected by mouth breathing, having a drink of water, etc and will always be lower than rectal or vaginal temps.
> 
> Which way you do it (oral, vaginal, rectal) doesn't matter so long as you always do it the same way.
> You need to temp at about the same time each day. I naturally wake up some time between 5.45 and 6.30 so I temp whenever I wake and put my "default time" as 6.00 that way I'm always within half hour earlier or later than my default. I temp then go back to sleep.
> 
> The key is consistency. so long as your temp parameters are roughly the same each day you still find your pattern, although you may need to do it for a couple of cycles before your personal pattern is obvious.
> 
> If you normally sleep light and wake up a lot but then one day you sleep really deep and don't wake up you might want to discard that temp is it's way off your usual temps.

thank you for all this info I still think that I might just go with opk just cuz of my sleeping pattern it changes from day to day and I think I would end up dicarding alot of the temps


----------



## mummyfin

Hey, can you put me down for the 10th please?

Really hope everyone gets their :bfp: especially you guys that have been trying for a long time!

x o x o


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:


Welcome :wave:MRS_DUTCH15, COURTNEYBG, BUTTERWORTH, 28329, and MUMMYFIN!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

DEBZIE, so glad the results came back more favorable to regular recovery. :hugs: Yeah, I think by mid-wk we need testing motivation so that diagram should help.

MRS_DUTCH15, I don't know if you all know how therapeutic and happy running these threads has made me! I looove them!

BUTTERWORTH, if the OPKs don't get you the bfp this month, I think you would benefit greatly from temping, if not orally, try vaginally, JUSTKIA has given some good info. :dust:

28329, of course you can be added. You know I am saddened to see you hear but will be ecstatic to see you get that Christmas present BFP! :dust:

143MOM, how's the trip to OV going?

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## mummyfin

This is my last month ttc till August '12, so I'm really really wanting to try everything possible that might help! I've only been doing opks and temps so far, does anyone have any tips for other things that might help? Has anyone tried a fertility monitor?

Thanks! :) 

x o x o


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

mummyfin said:


> This is my last month ttc till August '12, so I'm really really wanting to try everything possible that might help! I've only been doing opks and temps so far, does anyone have any tips for other things that might help? Has anyone tried a fertility monitor?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> x o x o

I'm currently using the clearblue fertility monitor. I love it! It's so easy to use. Unfortunately, for your situation it may not be ideal. It takes a month to get used to your cycle... and you obviously don't have a month to wait. I'd stick with OPKs :) GL!


----------



## mummyfin

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> mummyfin said:
> 
> 
> This is my last month ttc till August '12, so I'm really really wanting to try everything possible that might help! I've only been doing opks and temps so far, does anyone have any tips for other things that might help? Has anyone tried a fertility monitor?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> x o x o
> 
> I'm currently using the clearblue fertility monitor. I love it! It's so easy to use. Unfortunately, for your situation it may not be ideal. It takes a month to get used to your cycle... and you obviously don't have a month to wait. I'd stick with OPKs :) GL!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! :)

x o x o


----------



## NikkiS

You can put me down for December 11th!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
*FX for all of us!!! This WILL be our month ladies!!!!*:hugs:​


----------



## skeet9924

Can u add me for dec 30th please.. Since my ectopic I'm not allowed to ttc for 6 weeks.. So I'm hoping (fingers crossed ) that i will be able to sneak in a tww in December!!


----------



## debzie

Hello skeet how you doing hunni. Hope you are well. Wishing you the best of luck for your next ttc cycle. x

Well looks like my november cycle is going to be a nice short one. Shortest yet since ttc as i have a positive opk unheard of for me on cd13. Very sorry. eggy but your wasted this month:growlmad:​


----------



## EndoGirl

I'm gonna try to test the 10th if AF doesn't come. I am going to try (again) no more early testing because it just makes me sad and depressed :(. The witch just came today so nursing the pain--thank you endo for that :)--and trying to plan forward in an effort to not get too much in a slump!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone for December!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:


Welcome :wave:NIKKIS, SKEET9924, and ENDOGIRL!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

I hope you are all gearing up for OV and doing well into the weekend!! 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Kros330

Hey girls! I hope this month is our month! Could you please add me to 12/9/11!


----------



## 143Mom

*MrsMM* the trip to OV is going...LOL AF seems to have left as of this morning:thumbup: and since I am so positive and motivated we jumped to :sex: this morning and will continue to chase until I get my BFP...it looks like we are on the same schedule according to AF and charts. thanks for the FertilityFriend suggestion with the charting. Keeping all the information in one centrally located place makes it so much easier. :happydance: I can see a pattern now and put all the information that I was writing on paper into the chart and can not wait to see how close I can get to be accurate. It feels so awesome to have a handle on things and maybe this is going to bet he month for both of us! I too OPK start on Sunday. My FXD for us both that we get a sticky bean and a wonderful christmas BFP!!!!:hugs: and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## 143Mom

I dont usually post as I like to just read the positive news and all the wonderful advice but I feel as though I needed to say that I am so blessed to have found such an amazing group of women that are on the same journey as me! :happydance: Its nice to know that even though I have never actually met any of you I feel some what connected and love seeing all the love that is being spread world wide and all the positive support we offer one another:hugs:

AFM : This is my 12th cycle TTC. We have endured one loss and after alomst quitting TTC and going to see a fertility specialist this cycle my husband told me something that I thought I needed to share with the ones that have been TTC (for what seems like forever)

HE said "When the time is right we will get our miracle. We just need to breathe, not stress, and let nature take its course. I love you and that is all I need to know to know. Not some doctor telling me how to make love to you and when and where and why and how (men are so silly) We just need to try harder and we proceeded to do the deed (TMI I know) But men are just as stressed as we are and a stressed sperm is not a happy sperm so lets take the time to thank our spouses for allowing us to so baby crazed!

So that being said ladies, keep chasing :spermy: and hang in there. We will all get our BFPs!


----------



## debzie

Well said 143 mum and your oh is so sweet.

Since you have shared your story I will share mine. I'm 32 ttc#2 for 16 months and have suffered two missed miscarriages. One in november last year and the other in june this year. I have just gone to my gp this month and she has suggested bloodwork and then referal to a fs if need be. Oh surprised me by saying he is willing to undergo testing too. He also from last cycle was fully on board with the whole ttc not just letting me do my thing ( opks temping preeseed) he was taking interest and wanting it as much as i did. He is a believer in what will be will be but is now willing to give fate a little nudge if needbe. Unfirtunately he is working away at the moment rigjt when I am ovulating. That is why i am here on the december thread.

Thanks for reading and forgive the spelling as i am on my phone.


----------



## Annie77

28329 said:


> Hey mrsmm, could you put me down for the 6th please. It may change if ovulation changes as it usually does!

way off subject but your corn snake is lovely - what colouring is it? i have a caramel corn


----------



## mrsevewat1

Please add me as well. I'm out for november as i just woke up from a short nap and af was full on. I was thinking i missed my exact o day anyway but i was suprised af came so soon because my cycle has been wacky the last few months (af was late 11 & 13days) so I'm hoping its correcting itself and december will be my month. My birthday is the 10th so what a present that would b. I'm not sure of my exact test date yet but i will let u know. Gl to all of u ladies and thanks for the positive vbes. I love ur threads Mrsmm. Fx for us all. :)


----------



## jkburns

Could you put me on the 8th? Thank you.


----------



## twickywabbit

Please add me to the 10th. :flower: Hopefully, I'll get a wonderful birthday :bfp: by the 14th.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hellooooo ladies! I'm coming over from the November thread! Due to O the end of this month... Testing December 15!! Can't wait to see all the Christmas BFP's!!!! 

I am trying evening primrose this cycle... Nothing else. My 3rd cycle TTC! What about everyone else?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm hopping over from November as I had my 4 day pity party when AF arrived! 

I am doing clomid/IUI this cycle and already did my day 3 scans. So far 2 follies on the left good open side and still early. Started 50mg clomid days 3-7. I have my trigger shot ready when my follicles are large enough.

Can you put me down for 12/10/11. AF should be there by then. I plan on waiting for them to test me rather than POAS. Hope I can wait that long without caving in. According to my paperwork, they test hcg 12 days after the IUI. I been doing alot of praying! Hope this is our month!

Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay CD1 is finally here after being 2 weeks late, I can finally start back on my clomid. Can you please put me down for 20th December. My boyfriend won't let me test till I'm a week late this time which is going to be very hard for me seen as I'm a POAS addict! I understand why though.

Also I'd like to say a massive thank you to MrsMM24 for making these threads and making sure they are alway up to date. It makes such a difference having somewhere to go where people are all going through the same things. You do such a good job, so thanks again.

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## sdeitrick1

MrsMM24, AF came three days early! So, could you ever so kindly add me to this thread? I will be testing around the 12th, for that's when AF is due to arrive again! Thank you! Also, thank you for these threads and all your kind and encouraging words!!


----------



## AC1987

I'm waiting to O.. and I'm bored of waiting :haha: I love this forum cause it helps pass time


----------



## debzie

hi ladies hope you all all well no matter where you are in your cycles. Looks like I have just ovulated so I hope this 2ww flies by and af makes a timely appearance just so I can get back to ttc again. As I have ovulated earlier this month looks like my original test date will change too MRSMM.


----------



## mrsevewat1

My next af is due on 12/16 so i will b testing then. Baby dust all around ladies. Fx.


----------



## debzie

Just had a quick calculation and if af arrives on time I will be set for testing Christmas eve. Wow what a Xmas present. Please please please.


----------



## MrsMM24

Catching up from a Long weekend! Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:


Welcome :wave:KROS330, MRSEVEWAT1, JKBURNS, TWICKYWABBIT, TAURUSMOM05, ANGEL BABY, PRINCESSTAZ, and SDEITRICK1!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! So sorry that any of you have had to join me here from November, but what a Holiday Gift!!! :dust:

143MOM, yes we are! Soooo TTC buddy, let's do this! I'm so happy you got on FF, it helps sooo much to have things in one place and let the app do the figuring out. You will see it helps... :dust:

Hi TAURUS, I am not really doing anything different, but the EPO you are doing will be helpful, check out my siggy and click my journal to read on EPO and other things I am doing this cycle... :dust:

Of course you can be added SDEITRICK!!!

DEBZIE, I will be ready for your date update, until then, what an awesome gift on the 24th!!! :dust:

Ladies, I mentioned this last week. It is sooo therapuetic to me to run these testing threads. I am on something like cycle 27 with a MC in there. It has been a long and sad road, but for some reason, these testing threads, seeing all of your happiness and excitment when you get those BFPs, helps me get through to the next cycle.... I am so happy that they are bringing something positive to each of you on your TTC journey. I vowed to threads ago to keep them going as long as I have to, even after I GET my BFP!!! 

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave:


Welcome :wave:MRS_DUTCH15, COURTNEYBG, BUTTERWORTH, 28329, and MUMMYFIN!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

DEBZIE, so glad the results came back more favorable to regular recovery. :hugs: Yeah, I think by mid-wk we need testing motivation so that diagram should help.

MRS_DUTCH15, I don't know if you all know how therapeutic and happy running these threads has made me! I looove them!

BUTTERWORTH, if the OPKs don't get you the bfp this month, I think you would benefit greatly from temping, if not orally, try vaginally, JUSTKIA has given some good info. :dust:

28329, of course you can be added. You know I am saddened to see you hear but will be ecstatic to see you get that Christmas present BFP! :dust:

143MOM, how's the trip to OV going?

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_
_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> Ladies, I mentioned this last week. It is sooo therapuetic to me to run these testing threads. I am on something like cycle 27 with a MC in there. It has been a long and sad road, but for some reason, these testing threads, seeing all of your happiness and excitment when you get those BFPs, helps me get through to the next cycle.... I am so happy that they are bringing something positive to each of you on your TTC journey. I vowed to threads ago to keep them going as long as I have to, even after I GET my BFP!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

Sending lots of :dust: to this thread, hope to see lots of bfps rolling in, starting at the end of November! :)


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Thanks mrsmm as always for your kind words and support. :hugs:


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, Can you add me for 15th December please. 
I really want a Christmas BFP. 

Thanks very much


----------



## 143Mom

debzie said:


> Just had a quick calculation and if af arrives on time I will be set for testing Christmas eve. Wow what a Xmas present. Please please please.

Fingers are tripple crossed for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AliBiz

Waiting to OV, have no idea when that might be, I'm hoping its a shorter rather than a 60 day cycle this time as I'd really like to be drinking juice to celebrate my bday!!! :) Lurking here is really urging me on ;)


----------



## Mammatotwo

:hi: everyone

Can I please be added to December 14th. AF got me today so I am onto my 21st cycle TTC number 3. Last chance for the year and just in time for Christmas????? I really hope so.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies 
af is pretty much gone and after work I'm going to buy an ov kit I'm kinda excited this month it would be the best christmas present ever if I got a bfp this cycle fx for all you wonderful ladies sending loads of baby dust your way


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: AF is gone for me now!! 

Question about charting if anyone knows.. ok I usually try to keep the time around 6amish.. but this morning I woke up at 5am :( so I took it and it was 97.48 I think then I feel back asleep til almost 7am took it and it was 98.08 which one should I use? Cause that'll either add a dip or go high..


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987 said:


> :happydance: AF is gone for me now!!
> 
> Question about charting if anyone knows.. ok I usually try to keep the time around 6amish.. but this morning I woke up at 5am :( so I took it and it was 97.48 I think then I feel back asleep til almost 7am took it and it was 98.08 which one should I use? Cause that'll either add a dip or go high..

I'd use the 1st one because you'd had 3 or more hours of solid sleep. I'm quite new as to charting as well but I'm sure you should always use the 1st one. Sorry of I'm wrong though. In fact I'm probably not helping at all lol. Hope someone more experienced can answer and clarify for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Can you add me for the 16th please MrsMM? I might change that once I've confirmed ov but I'll definitely be testing in Dec :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies....:wave: November is now more than halfway over so that means it is our side of the scale.... let's go December BFPs!!! :dust:


Welcome :wave:LOUISECLARE, MAMMATOTWO, and ICKLE PAND!! I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! So Sorry to see some of you here from November, but, we are aiming for the greatest holiday gift in here!:dust:

DEBZIE, you are more than welcome! :hugs: :flower:

BUTTERWORTH, we will be here when AF is gone! :dust:

ALIBIZ, hang in there, chart is looking good! :dust:

YAY for AF leaving AC1987!!! Use the first temp and use the adjuster to make it accurate... https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## AliBiz

MrsMM, can you put me down for 4th...OV signs starting so it should be happening in the next few days....Thanks for your positive words, they really work....Best of luck this month :)


----------



## 143Mom

CD 13 for me and I SUPER thirsty. I looked at my chart from last month and noticed I was thirsty this same time last month for three days right before I OVed. Anyone else ahve that happen?

Fingers crossed, and we BD this am just to be on the safe side (more for fun really hee hee) I am due to OV in 4 days! Getting excited!!!! XOXOX


How is everyone elses journey to the big O date going?


----------



## Darkest

I'm gona try and not test early this month. But i want to keep an eye on everyone else so subscribing! Will update if i get BFP/AF. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## AC1987

I have about a week and a half til O I think.. this time will go by pretty fast for me :) I find its just that LAST week before AF that I go crazy sympton spotting and such.


----------



## Annie77

Due my (hopefully last) period on Mon/Tues next week and have never looked forward sooo much to AF! Eager for it to start so that I can get into the whole TTC thing.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies well.ov has been confirmed for this ( not a chance) cycle at a record cd 15. Earliest ever since ttc DD over 4 years ago. This means that hopefully af wi show in 10 days so i can get this show on the road again. Good luck ladies hopefully you all will have your bfps by the time i ov so i can have extra shares of baby dust from you all. X


----------



## ickle pand

That's a nearly "perfect" cycle Debzie. Glad it means your next chance is coming round again sooner rather than later :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda I am sooo chuffed I ovulated on cd15. May mess that up next cycle still debating if I should try soy again. Good luck to you.


----------



## AliBiz

CD 15 and all my OV symptoms have disappeared, CM, Cramps, sore bbs, the lot...gone! I'm now afraid I'm in for another looooonnngggg cycle...think I'll go see my GP after this cycle....was hoping for a nice birthday pressie this time, but now I'm so dejected :(


----------



## lillichloe

Can you add me please? I will be testing on december 16th.


----------



## AC1987

Lately I've been waking up in the night extremely thirsty like my throat is SO dry I cant even produce saliva :wacko: And its kinda crazy cause I have been drinking more then normal in the day. I guess prehaps I need to start drinking water before bed.


----------



## MrsMM24

ALIBIZ, actually, it looks like you are about to OV Hun.... then your LP will begin... FXD!:dust:

LILLICHLOE, sorry that you have to join us over here, but GL FXD!:dust: You will be added....

AC1987, more water couldn't hurt, and it is a plus for making more fertile CM... GL :dust:

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## Angel baby

MrsMM24 said:


> ALIBIZ, actually, it looks like you are about to OV Hun.... then your LP will begin... FXD!:dust:
> 
> LILLICHLOE, sorry that you have to join us over here, but GL FXD!:dust: You will be added....
> 
> AC1987, more water couldn't hurt, and it is a plus for making more fertile CM... GL :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??

The only plan I have for the weekend is my doctors appointment tomorrow that I am excited about. They will measure my follies and I'll get an idea how close to ovulation I am! Hope there are plenty of follies!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I am stalking at the moment but am pretty certain that by the time the weekend is over I will have joined you all properly. AF due Sunday but a few cramps this evening and very light spotting like I have had 2 days before AF since my MC 2 1/2 months ago. At least I have short cycles so am likely to ov again round about 1st December with test date 14th Dec.
I hope December will be a lucky one for all of us. L xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

My Breaking Dawn date went by too fast lol but was so much fun. :D I'm hoping to get a visit with my dad tomorrow or Sunday, just waiting to hear back from him. That's pretty much it for my weekend, hope everyone else enjoys theirs too! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Add me to december 24th... talk about a christmas gift if i get a bfp then!


----------



## AliBiz

Thanks MrsMM, OV symptoms back with a bang today...hopefully I'm still on track for OV this weekend :)


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Best of luck to all testing in December....

Put me down for the 4th please (ill be 4 days late for AF by then)

lots of :dust:


----------



## 143Mom

hello ladies. I am in my first month of temping and noticed that my temp went way down this morning CD 16. I am due to OV sometime between Tomorrow and Wednesday (CD 17-20) :happydance: Is that normal? I looked at some charts and saw that there is a connection and dropping temps and OV dates. Cane some one please let me know how I get my FF.com chart up as a link so someone can give it a look? Thanks:hugs:

How is everyone doing??? lots and lots of :dust: to everyone hoping to get their Christmas BFPs!!!


----------



## debzie

143Mom said:


> hello ladies. I am in my first month of temping and noticed that my temp went way down this morning CD 16. I am due to OV sometime between Tomorrow and Wednesday (CD 17-20) :happydance: Is that normal? I looked at some charts and saw that there is a connection and dropping temps and OV dates. Cane some one please let me know how I get my FF.com chart up as a link so someone can give it a look? Thanks:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone doing??? lots and lots of :dust: to everyone hoping to get their Christmas BFPs!!!

No link there hun, everyones temp pattern is different I tend to get a drop rise then drop ov. If I am ovulating later I can get two drops and rises then ov. Most just get a drop then ovulate as LH also drops your temp. x


----------



## Bb2

I will be testing 18th December if you can add me to the list please. Will be our first month so would be great to have a buddy if anyone else testing at the same time! 

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

143mom - click the sharing tab on FF and then set up. Pick the options you want, making sure you pick the chart at the bottom. Then click Save Settings. After that click Get Sharing Code and copy and paste the bbCode and then you can paste it in your signature and you won't need to keep pasting it every time you want someone to look at it :)

You can also get a ticker like mine from the sharing tab - just click Graphical Tickers :)

HTH


----------



## buttons1

Hey ladies 

I have just started ttc number 2. Going to be testing on 3rd December can I be added please


----------



## Cheska

Hi, loved the positivity in your nov thread! 

Please could you add me to dec 5th.

X


----------



## LalaR

Hi MrsMM,
Thankyou so much for organising these threads. I am now certain that I am out for November so would you please add me to 15th December.
L x


----------



## JustKia

OK seems like we finally got September's (!!!) screwed up cycle over with.
FX'd this cycle is going to go nicely this time.

MrsMM could you move my test date to 23 Dec please.

No chance of a BFP before my birthday (I'd only be 4dpo and that's if I Ov on time), but still just might get a sneaky one before Christmas =)


----------



## River54

Thought I'd come join you guys from Nov thread. Did my first charting cycle this past one, and on to cycle #2 of actual charting.

Can you please add me to test on the 15th?

My dp doesn't want to tell anyone we are TTC, but now going onto cycle #4, it gets harder. I guess I thought we'd be pregnant already and have something to share at xmas with the rest of the family. (since we agreed once prg to wait awhile before sharing)
I'm glad there are these threads that I can read and share with.
Thank you


----------



## Mrsxxboss

wooooow back to excitment:happydance:,,, thanks mrsmm.
Please add me to 17's. 

Noo luck for nov i were so much busy and my DH was tired so no bdsing during or befor Ov at all loll:xmas11: ..... wish me luck this month it's my second month of ttc#2:cloud9: as well as mc on Sep that was awful i font want to remeber it :cry:...........


----------



## 143Mom

ickle pand said:


> 143mom - click the sharing tab on FF and then set up. Pick the options you want, making sure you pick the chart at the bottom. Then click Save Settings. After that click Get Sharing Code and copy and paste the bbCode and then you can paste it in your signature and you won't need to keep pasting it every time you want someone to look at it :)
> 
> You can also get a ticker like mine from the sharing tab - just click Graphical Tickers :)
> 
> HTH

Thanks so much! Im all set! A lot easier than I thought it would be ;)P


----------



## Crystal5483

Please add me to December 5th! Thank you!! I love this. As you're right, it is so much fun to have buddies, whether its during the TTC, the 2WW or a Bump Buddy!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi, Im just entering my tww and it seems a lifetime before I get to poas, please can you add me for testing on 3rd dec, if af doesnt show.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi, Im just entering my tww and it seems a lifetime before I get to poas, please can you add me for testing on 3rd dec, if af doesnt show.

Thank you xxx


----------



## 143Mom

OKP was positive today with fmu and DH and I snuck in an early morning bd before we even knew...:happydance:
Going to keep at it for the next two days and let the tww begin! So exited.


Where is everyone else at in their cycle and one in the same boat with me?:flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey 143mom

I got my first positive OPK yesterday! So I'm really close to you! Here's hoping for some sticky beans!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. I am still waiting to O...supposed to any day now, but light OPK's. Pretty sure I will be testing in DEC as oppose to Nov. so thought I would peak in on this thread! FX for you all, and will let you know my testing date if it moves into DEC (which I am fairly pos on, perhaps around the 6th!)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey almosthere!

You'd be testing right around the same time as me! I'm also from MA. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to *ANTSYNEWLYWED, C1403, BB2, BUTTONS1, CHESKA, LALAR, RIVER54, MRSxxBOSS, CRYSTAL5483, and BELLS N BUMP*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*ALMOST*, I am still hopeful that you will see a BFP soon, but when you are ready, I will add your date here, you are still on the Dec front page. :dust:

*ANGEL_BABY*, how did your appt go this weekend? Hope you have plenty of nice healthy follies!!! :dust:

*PINKOR*, DW and I Loooved Breaking Dawn!! Did you get a chanve to visit with your dad?

*ALIBIZ*, I am thinking that after a few more temps (because yours are pretty much the same daily) you will see crosshairs for CD15 or 16. Keep up the BDg just in case.... :dust:

*143MOM*, yes!! that is normal, but you should keep temping until you get the crosshairs so that it can be confirmed.... :dust:

*JUSTKIA*, so glad that your cycles seem to be getting normal again, this will make the TTc pattern easier to see! :dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 4 to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. I have been doing it in November but beginning on November 30th I am going to post here as well... Check it out.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, 1 down 4 to go!!! CD16, CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Stacey333

Moving here from November thread, can you please add me to December 16th list please. Thank you. Good luck to all.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi STACEY, so sorry to have you join us here in December, but happy to have you back in the TTC of things!!! GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## calista20

positive opk for me yesterday and today! A week earlier than last month! Finally heading into the tww :)


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies please can you put me down for 10 December testing, I am three days postovulation hoping for the best this time. Anyone else testing on the 10 that wants to buddy up?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good luck to those with positive OPKs and those still waiting, FX for sticky bfps!! :flower:

*MM~* So glad you both loved it! :D No, I didn't, he wasn't feeling well :( so hopefully he'll be a lot better by Thanksgiving. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NT123

mummyfin said:


> Hey, can you put me down for the 10th please?
> 
> Really hope everyone gets their :bfp: especially you guys that have been trying for a long time!
> 
> x o x o

Im testing too on the 10th, also in the UK, fancy buddying up?


----------



## NT123

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi hun, can you put me down for testing on 10th? Not sure when AF's due as my cycle was slightly longer this month, but that seems like a good guess.
> 
> AF got me this afternoon, so onto CD1. Here's hoping for lots of Xmas BFP's this month!

Im testing on the 10th too, trying to get a few ladies together buddying for the day!!


----------



## Monkey monkey

I'm in, hoping to test wk on Friday..... :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi Ladies!! :hi: I'm not out yet for November but I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone's doing :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

can I join=) im due for AF the 3rd of December.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the welcomes, I am sure I will know if I am on this thread once I O...depends how late it comes!


----------



## almosthere

Crystal5483 said:


> Hey almosthere!
> 
> You'd be testing right around the same time as me! I'm also from MA. Best of luck to you!

Thanks! And great to see my second MA buddy! Haha, so many on BNB are from out of the country! GL to you as well! :flower:


----------



## AliBiz

MrsMM24 said:


> *ALIBIZ*, I am thinking that after a few more temps (because yours are pretty much the same daily) you will see crosshairs for CD15 or 16. Keep up the BDg just in case.... :dust:
> 
> [/B][/I]

Thanks MrsMM, I did think that but my post OV temps are usually much higher, and they usually jump by 0.2 after OV...BUT CM has vanished so I think you could be right....will keep you posted x


----------



## goodvibes2

could you please add me to december 9th. i am hoping to be testing on that date. if everything works out right. :dust: to everyone . hopefully we get our Christmas BFPs


----------



## AliBiz

Just as MrsMM predicted I got my crosshairs this morning. 3DPO today, just hope we didn't miss it, the signs were so ambiguous this cycle.


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> Just as MrsMM predicted I got my crosshairs this morning. 3DPO today, just hope we didn't miss it, the signs were so ambiguous this cycle.

Yeah fxd for you...I'm in the same boa this is so exciting


----------



## PG5K

I'm testing on the 2nd December.
I think I'm 4dpo today because I ovulated early on cd 10/11 because of drinking grapefruit juice! I'm normally cd 14 bang on.

This month my ovulation felt like how it did when I got my bfp so I'm really hoping. Also my dh is feeling a bit down so it would make him so happy to.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, well I am def. supposed to be on this thread instead of NOV, either I am still not Ovulating, or I will very late in this cycle. Will not set a true testing date until I find out when I O. Not point in testing if there is no O to base it on! GL to all here =)


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, could I join your list please? I will be having my beta test on the 1st. Am now 6dpo by ICSI/IVF. Am on Cyclogest pressaries and Proluton injections.
So far, I have felt exhausted beyond belief due to the meds. On 5dpo, had some twinges down on my lower right tummy. Mild headache.
On 6dpo, more twinges, light yellow CM same consistency as a mucus plug.

I do wish everyone a positive 2WW!


----------



## Monkey monkey

5th December will be test day for me!! Eeeek!! Waiting!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Monkey monkey said:


> 5th December will be test day for me!! Eeeek!! Waiting!!

Yay!!! Here's hoping were Bump Buddies!!


----------



## Annie77

AF supposed to be here today but nothing yet - sod's law when you don't want it, it's there & when you are wanting it it hides!
My last two cycles since ectopic have been bang on 28 days so fx'd AF shows by bedtime and my dates for ovulating in december are the same.
Good luck to all!


----------



## AC1987

I'm still waiting to Ov... I think its gonna be here soon. I haven't had any signs yet. And my DH hasn't been in the mood for BDing :( So I'm kinda scared that I will miss my chance this month. I was kinda hoping to BD every other day for a month but the last time was Saturday and then yesterday he couldnt finish.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies and welcome to all newbies since i last checked in. Annie im in thesame pisition as you i cannot wait for af to come. I have my mooncup at the ready as i have heard tampons can inhibit sperm survival as they alter the ph of you cm and contain loads of chemicals including bleach. I will keep you all posted on how I get on. She's due sat or sun.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to *KIMBRE, GOODVIBES2, PG5K, JANICET, and MONKEY MONKEY*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*ALIBIZ*, I knew it!! You are still in this race just fine. Remember waiting sperm is better than those that have to race to catch the egg. 2-O, 1-O, OV and OV are best days for BD. :dust:

*ANGEL_BABY*, how did your appt go this weekend? Hope you have plenty of nice healthy follies!!! :dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 4 to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. I have been doing it in November but beginning on November 30th I am going to post here as well... Check it out.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## 143Mom

MrsMM how are you doing???? You take such good care of us making sure we are all ok! How are things progressing with you??? I peeked at your chart and my FXD for you that your donations are successful and get the BFP for x mas!!!! :) This week is so exciting!!! 

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving! Lots of love and luck this week!!!


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Hey almosthere!
> 
> You'd be testing right around the same time as me! I'm also from MA. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Thanks! And great to see my second MA buddy! Haha, so many on BNB are from out of the country! GL to you as well! :flower:Click to expand...

I am from MA too where abouts are you???


----------



## Kimbre

Mrs MM this may be a silly Q but what does this mean? 2-O, 1-O, OV and OV are best days for BD
i assume it mean 2 days b4 1 day b4 and ovulation day?but why is there two OV?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kimbre said:


> Mrs MM this may be a silly Q but what does this mean? 2-O, 1-O, OV and OV are best days for BD
> i assume it mean 2 days b4 1 day b4 and ovulation day?but why is there two OV?

I think she meant the day _after_ OV :flower:


----------



## NT123

*MRSMM24* im 5 days DPO and experiencing some symptoms. Having looked at the chart on page 4 ( great help BTW) when do you recommend that i start to test? i bought 10Miu test strips so they should be quite sensitive?


----------



## Kimbre

thank you kissesandhugs. how long have you been ttc? where are you at in your cycle?

im 2 DPO according to FF, just by my CM and OPKs.
we DTD the day b4 O AM and PM, the day of O PM, and the day after O in the AM. im so hoping we did SOMETHING this time! ugh.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kimbre said:


> thank you kissesandhugs. how long have you been ttc? where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> im 2 DPO according to FF, just by my CM and OPKs.
> we DTD the day b4 O AM and PM, the day of O PM, and the day after O in the AM. im so hoping we did SOMETHING this time! ugh.

I'm on cycle 3 & 5dpo :) How about you? & By the sounds of it, looks like you have a good chance catching that eggy!


----------



## Kimbre

kissesandhugs said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> thank you kissesandhugs. how long have you been ttc? where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> im 2 DPO according to FF, just by my CM and OPKs.
> we DTD the day b4 O AM and PM, the day of O PM, and the day after O in the AM. im so hoping we did SOMETHING this time! ugh.
> 
> I'm on cycle 3 & 5dpo :) How about you? & By the sounds of it, looks like you have a good chance catching that eggy!Click to expand...

im like cycle 20 since i was due for a depo shot and NTNP, but cycle 9 active TTC =( and 2 DPO. thanks! i sure hope so!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kimbre said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you kissesandhugs. how long have you been ttc? where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> im 2 DPO according to FF, just by my CM and OPKs.
> we DTD the day b4 O AM and PM, the day of O PM, and the day after O in the AM. im so hoping we did SOMETHING this time! ugh.
> 
> I'm on cycle 3 & 5dpo :) How about you? & By the sounds of it, looks like you have a good chance catching that eggy!Click to expand...
> 
> im like cycle 20 since i was due for a depo shot and NTNP, but cycle 9 active TTC =( and 2 DPO. thanks! i sure hope so!Click to expand...

:dust: to you!!! Do you temp at all?


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!! :hi: can you type me down for the 21st? more spotting today so sure AF is on her way....not too sad as DH and I are making plans to go to a clinic in March!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: SO that means in December I will be doing very well on my temping, using OPk's, baby asprin, and going back on the B6, as my LP was super short this time!!! I guess I would rather have a twitchy thumb :haha: and i might be making an appt w/ the midwife here to get established w/ a provider, I don't think that would be a bad idea. :flower: lots of luck ladies!!!:dust:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies,

I have been stalking this thread over the last 3 months as i have been waiting to 'O' my last cycle was 64 days had hormone tests done etc etc and everything was fine just a really long cycle (1st time ever).

Well this cycle started 4th nov with 'O' happpening on cd17 (20th) so I am currently 2dpo, OH and I BDed night before, morning and evening of and evening of day after so hoping we caught the eggy .........

Mrs MM24 you are doing a great job of keeping everyone so motivated.......can you please add me for testing on 4th Dec that is if AF hasnt shown up by then.

GL all and plenty of Baby dust all round xx


----------



## almosthere

CM went from being watery to pretty creamy/lotiony-is this a good sign that OV may be near??? Stil neg. OPK's tonight...


----------



## mammawannabe

Hey all....coming over from the nov thread. Can you please add me to test around dec 9th. thanks. 

FX this is our cycle. 

On cd 11 right now...using cbfm right now and still getting lows...


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM - can you please change my testing date from 5 December to 24 December. I am now on CD21 with no Ov so I'm going to assume I'll ov on CD38 again, same as last month, so not testing until Christmas Eve. 

Good luck everyone, I hope we get lots and lots of BFP's for Christmas! 

xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Hey sunnie think I'll join you for testing date on Christmas eve x just came over from nov thread af 1wk late had all the symptoms an felt pregnant so lost trust in my instincts an ss x on normal cycle should due af 17th going by this cycle 23rd so no early testing an no ss for me xxx 

Please put me down for Christmas eve MrsMM xxx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hi MrsKG - I'm so sorry that the witch flew in on you. Although, you seem to be into your prediction month - so I'm sure this month will be your month. 

At least you don't have the world's most bizarre cycle when you ov on CD38. I'm getting a bit bored already, and I'm only on cycle 2. 

xxx


----------



## Twwboo

Well I am 1 dpo now!!! Me and the DH did the deed the 17, 19, 21, 22, 23!!!! Let's hope we caught it! I'll be POAS first week of dec! And my bday is the 9th what a perfect gift it would be! We used OPK and I had my surge on the 21st hoping we did it this time!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies I start my opk today cm signs are looking good 
fx for all you lovely ladies and sending loads of baby dust to you all


----------



## debzie

Ooh Mrs kg looks like we may be testing partners again. I initially put myself down for xmas eve bit all depends on when af arrives and when.I ov. So sorry the witch got you. x


----------



## Mrskg

Sunnie1984 said:


> Hi MrsKG - I'm so sorry that the witch flew in on you. Although, you seem to be into your prediction month - so I'm sure this month will be your month.
> 
> At least you don't have the world's most bizarre cycle when you ov on CD38. I'm getting a bit bored already, and I'm only on cycle 2.
> 
> xxx

Thank you x yeah that's what's keeping my hopes up just hope they are all right losing faith in my spirits is worse than a bfn! 
:hugs: long cycles must be rubbish but just think I have to suffer the 2ww all the time :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> Ooh Mrs kg looks like we may be testing partners again. I initially put myself down for xmas eve bit all depends on when af arrives and when.I ov. So sorry the witch got you. x


Hiya debzie x thank you x let's hope we get a wonderful Christmas prezzie this yr :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to *HOPING4GIRL, TIGERLILLIE, MAMMAWANNABE, MRSKG, and TWWBOO*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*143MOM*, thank you sooo much for asking.... :flower: I am hanging in there. I am getting a little nervous about OV, or that I won't, chart seems a little cooky... :wacko: BTW, I use to livei n Ayer!

*KIMBRE*, total typo.... should have just been one OV and then OV-1 :dust:

*NT123*, it is hard to tell because I don't know your average cycle (when you will be late), but I would say if you are sure you are 5DPO, then the absolute earliest I would test would be 11.27, but I am going to put you on our Dec thread as Dec 1st.

*ANGEL_BABY*, still looking for some information on your appt and the follies...:dust:

*SUNNIE*, I am changing you date, welcome over here! :dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 4* to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. I have been doing it in November but beginning on November 30th I am going to post here as well... Check it out.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## Mrskg

Fxd for you MrsMM xxx


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM I bet we are going to O same time, and soon! I got my darkest OPK yet, woohoo!!! They were light the first 2 days,then got darker on day 5 and stayed around same or fade in and out, but this am it was DARKER. Think I will OV within the next few days, very hopeful!!!


----------



## almosthere

only stinky thing, if no pos opk by tn, i need to buy MORE opks, hahaha, so worth it! =)


----------



## Momma.Bear

Could you please add me for the 24th.
Im positive AF is going to arrive on Saturday so im out for November :(


----------



## Babycakes92

Will be testing dec 2nd if AF doesnt show x


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> only stinky thing, if no pos opk by tn, i need to buy MORE opks, hahaha, so worth it! =)


I have to learn to keep them on hand .... but hopefully neither of us will need them after this month!!


----------



## AliBiz

For the 2nd cycle running I am crippled with AF pains at 4DPO... :nope:


----------



## almosthere

Crystal5483 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> only stinky thing, if no pos opk by tn, i need to buy MORE opks, hahaha, so worth it! =)
> 
> 
> I have to learn to keep them on hand .... but hopefully neither of us will need them after this month!!Click to expand...

agreed! & I will be testing in just a couple hours with my last OPK,FX it's a POS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> only stinky thing, if no pos opk by tn, i need to buy MORE opks, hahaha, so worth it! =)
> 
> 
> I have to learn to keep them on hand .... but hopefully neither of us will need them after this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> agreed! & I will be testing in just a couple hours with my last OPK,FX it's a POS!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...



Good Luck!! xx


----------



## AliBiz

ok so FF changed my chart this morning and it now says I OV on day 18 and I am 3DPO instead of 5. Can u please change my test date to 6th MrsMM


----------



## Angel baby

Can you change my date to 12/5? I ovulated sooner and confirmed this morning that I am 1 dpo! Woohoo! Let the TWW begin! I'm due back at the clinic on 12/5 for blood hcg!


----------



## almosthere

neg opk last night, will update with today's results once I buy more! :haha:


----------



## AliBiz

AliBiz said:


> ok so FF changed my chart this morning and it now says I OV on day 18 and I am 3DPO instead of 5. Can u please change my test date to 6th MrsMM

I've been looking at my chart and I still think I OV on CD16 despite the changes made to my chart by FF. Can you girls have a look and let me know what you think?


----------



## Angel baby

AliBiz said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> ok so FF changed my chart this morning and it now says I OV on day 18 and I am 3DPO instead of 5. Can u please change my test date to 6th MrsMM
> 
> I've been looking at my chart and I still think I OV on CD16 despite the changes made to my chart by FF. Can you girls have a look and let me know what you think?Click to expand...

It looks like 3dpo to me too. But I'm definately no expert! LOL!


----------



## ickle pand

AliBiz - What is the reason for the 2 open circles? If it was just temping at a different time, try using the temp corrector on the Data tab and that might make things clearer.


----------



## AliBiz

I had a stressful few days and very little sleep on those days, they have caused my baseline to rise from 36.55 to 36.65 and so adjusted OV day from CD16 to CD18.......I still think it was 16 though


----------



## ickle pand

Ah so I take it you ticked the Sleep deprived button then. There's not much you can do then apart from discarding those temps. 

I noticed that all of your temps are to 1 decimal place. Does your thermometer measure to 2 decimal places?


----------



## AliBiz

ickle pand said:


> Ah so I take it you ticked the Sleep deprived button then. There's not much you can do then apart from discarding those temps.
> 
> I noticed that all of your temps are to 1 decimal place. Does your thermometer measure to 2 decimal places?

No it just measures to 1 decimal place. Do u think I need to change it for a 2 decimal one?

I guess I'll just have to wait and see....according to CM it was CD16 and until this mornings temp FF thought so too.


----------



## River54

AliBiz - It does look like it for CD 16/17, if you discount the sleep deprived ones and look at the other signs...though I haven't been charting for very long myself...


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just an update, another neg opk but not getting lighter, just keeps getting a bit darker, & I bought a BBT, took my tempt this afternoon for fun & it was 98.33 which is normal right? When should I get my temp rise? the two days after OV and if I am preg. they will stay up?


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, just an update, another neg opk but not getting lighter, just keeps getting a bit darker, & I bought a BBT, took my tempt this afternoon for fun & it was 98.33 which is normal right? When should I get my temp rise? the two days after OV and if I am preg. they will stay up?

Everyones temp is way different, like if mine was 98.3 thats high for me but probably normal for u :) your temp will first drop (when you O) then it should go up again after that :dust:


----------



## courtneybg

Hello Ladies, 

I have a question. When i conceived my baby last year I ovulated on CD20. Last month when we decided to try for #2 i got my positive OPK on CD 20. I use the digitial tests. I started using them again this month and i got my positive today at CD16. I used my FMU but didn't do it until 11am. this is a funny question. But if you dont urinate for sooo long can it give you a false positive?


----------



## crazychick31

Hi All :hugs: 

Can I be added to the 3rd please xx


----------



## ickle pand

AliBiz said:


> No it just measures to 1 decimal place. Do u think I need to change it for a 2 decimal one?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait and see....according to CM it was CD16 and until this mornings temp FF thought so too.

I think your chart will be more accurate if you do, but it's up to you if you're happy or not. 

Have a look at my charts to see the difference, you'll probably have to scroll down to look at previous months though.


----------



## courtneybg

i decided to retest and got another smiley face... YAY!!! it seemed like this month is taking forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?


----------



## twickywabbit

So, today was my second day of positive opks! My agenda: :sex: , :sex: , and more :sex: . :haha:


----------



## Abbys mommy

Please add me for the 10th of Dec to test. Thanks


----------



## want4

Hi I'm new here but pls add me to 12/5 list to test.


----------



## arnz09

Hey there thanks for the thread I'm going to be a Dec 3rd tester :flower:


----------



## Wabblit

Hi everyone :wave:

MrsM can you put me down for 19th Dec please. Thanks again for coordinating this testing thread you do such a good job xx


----------



## 2011butterfly

Hi Ladies. :happydance:

Im due :af: on the 8th so will be testing anytime after that


----------



## fiona23

Hi, 

I'm back!! Can you put me down for the 4th please x


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm stalking for now until I know my testing date :flower:


----------



## Annie77

I am stalking also as i am due to ovulate around 5-6th but had a nice thought - when you do get a BFP around 14dpo, you are classed as 4 weeks pregnant as they take it from the 1st day of last period. In my mind, that makes me possibly 2 days pregnant! This thought has helped me realise just how close i am to TTC for 1st time since ectopic :winkwink:

Alomstthere - sorry can't help with the questions - I am clueless about charting, temps and opk's


----------



## Crystal5483

want4 said:


> Hi I'm new here but pls add me to 12/5 list to test.


Welcome! :flower:

I am also testing on the 5th (blood test) .... here's to our BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Ilikecake

Right after working it out, can I be put down for the 22nd please :flower: My cycle is usually 23-25 days, so will test on the 28th day if AF isn't here.


----------



## almosthere

almosthere said:


> Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?

anyone? and here is my AM OPK from today...almost there?? I am on CD 18 already!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

HI ladies.

please could you add me to the 5th of december :)

im 4dpo so will try and hold out till then!

good luck wish you all the best at getting your christmas bump xx


----------



## Wabblit

almosthere said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?
> 
> anyone? and here is my AM OPK from today...almost there?? I am on CD 18 already!!!!Click to expand...

I'm no Ov pro but I would say if it was darker than this on the previous test stick that you have already Ov (closer to when it was darker) and that's what I would take as my positive ie not always 'as' dark as the control?? Mine tend to go light to darker to light then nowt


----------



## Carrie Star

hi new to this site, can you advise me on the forum that would help me regarding progesterone levels and how early i can test???? thanks


----------



## ickle pand

Babydeabreu - your wee boy is gorgeous. What an amazing smile :)


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?
> 
> anyone? and here is my AM OPK from today...almost there?? I am on CD 18 already!!!!Click to expand...

Are those the up and up brand from target??? I have been having the exact same problem and according to them I never got a solid dark line I got two that look exactly like your for two days CD 18 19 and then on the third day the line was almost identical to the test line and and then they went back to negative. I took mine as positives though because they matched my temping and CM...Good luck!


----------



## 143Mom

I think I am offically awful at temping. Its the first time I have ever done it and I never got a cross hair and I def had positive OPK three days in a row and now my CM is going back to normal and the OV pinching is gone. I Bded all the way though and went with my gut on when I was going to O. Any suggestion on temping??? I set my alarm every day and temped at 6 am there were a few days that I over slept and temp anyway but you can see the spikes I have not really noticed a huge change at all. maybe its my BBT I bought a brand new one so who knows? Any suggestions?

I am 2DPO and looking for a buddy to share the TTW with! 

Hope every one is doing wonderfully in the chase or wait where ever you may be in your cycle!


----------



## ickle pand

143mom - your temp has to be stay high for 3 days in a row after ov before you get your crosshairs. Hopefully you should get them in the next couple of days :) 

You also get half an hour each way to temp, before FF marks it with an open circle. If that happens, you can use the temperature corrector on the data tab to fix the temp :) My advice would be to either correct the temp or at least put in the correct time so that FF knows what's happening.


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?
> 
> anyone? and here is my AM OPK from today...almost there?? I am on CD 18 already!!!!Click to expand...

Soooooo freaking close!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies got my first + opk tonight


----------



## almosthere

woohoo butterworth, get BD!!


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Another Q for OV! hehe. So when I took my opk yesterday morning it was a pretty drk line, but not pos, then took it last night and it was half the color. Then same thing today! What is up with this fade in fade out, shouldn't it just get darker?
> 
> anyone? and here is my AM OPK from today...almost there?? I am on CD 18 already!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the up and up brand from target??? I have been having the exact same problem and according to them I never got a solid dark line I got two that look exactly like your for two days CD 18 19 and then on the third day the line was almost identical to the test line and and then they went back to negative. I took mine as positives though because they matched my temping and CM...Good luck!Click to expand...

No, they are the cvs brand opk strips...it's like 20 for 20 opks so pretty good deal!


----------



## almosthere

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH kisses & hugs sooooo excited you are preggers!! omg, you have been on previous threads & I am ust so happy for you, woohoo!!! Did you get your pos OPK before your BFP? woohoo! =)


----------



## kissesandhugs

almosthere said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH kisses & hugs sooooo excited you are preggers!! omg, you have been on previous threads & I am ust so happy for you, woohoo!!! Did you get your pos OPK before your BFP? woohoo! =)

Thank youuu :) yeah I had my O pinpointed exactly with pos opk & temps! Got a positive at 8 dpo! Hopefully this is ur time :)


----------



## almosthere

OH wow, you found out early, so exciting! And thanks, still weary about if I am going to O, but I have heard of ladies OV as late as CD20 and I am only on 18 today, so we will have to wait & see!


----------



## Crystal5483

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies got my first + opk tonight

Congrats!


----------



## kaybri2012

I will be testing on 12/1 assuming AF doesn't make an appearance before then. 6 or 7 dpo today!


----------



## courtneybg

Got another positive opk with clearblue digital today!!! Almost on the 2 week wait!


----------



## Laura617

Mind if I pop in?
AF is due the 3rd so will probably test around the 6th if she hasn't shown up.


----------



## daydream

Hello there December testers. MrsMM, can you please add me to 12/22? 

:dust: to everyone! Hopefully December is our lucky month!


----------



## Sunnie1984

almosthere said:


> OH wow, you found out early, so exciting! And thanks, still weary about if I am going to O, but I have heard of ladies OV as late as CD20 and I am only on 18 today, so we will have to wait & see!

Almost there, I didn't ov last cycle until cd38, and I think I have just ov'd this month at cd23. I'm sure you will ov, it's just a waiting game. Fingers crossed this is your month. 

Afm - FF thinks I ov'd on cd21, but I got a positive opk on cd22 and a temp drop on cd23, followed by a rise. So I think I am 1dpo but FF thinks I am 3dpo. I'm sticking with 1dpo, and don't intend to test until I am a week late on 16 December. MrsMM, can you change my date please? 

Xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, I'm back and currently 9DPO. 
I am planning on testing Dec 4th, if nothing happens before then. 


A quick question - does anyone know how long IB can last?


----------



## froliky2011

I will test 12/12. Did first IUI yesterday and have a second round tonight! :) 
Baby Dust to Everyone!!!!!! I hope we have a wonderful present this December!


----------



## AC1987

Can someone look at my chart and see if it looks good? I think I ov'd last night but I can't tell.


----------



## almosthere

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm back and currently 9DPO.
> I am planning on testing Dec 4th, if nothing happens before then.
> 
> 
> A quick question - does anyone know how long IB can last?

After my research I want to say 1-2 days is most common, but I am sure 3-4 days could occur as well...But the longer it lasts, the more unlikely it is to be IB. GL!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I'm finally officially here cd1 been here from the start but am finally onto egg chase cycle. Going to give smep a go along with soy iso. Doing my usual twmping and opks. Af will be due around Xmas day so will be testing Xmas eve unless soy delays ov as it had in the past. Good luck all.


----------



## mammawannabe

just got my peak on my monitor this am....hopefully OV tonight or tomm!! Been Bding...lol. FX for everyone.


----------



## twickywabbit

Is it December yet? :haha:


----------



## AliBiz

twickywabbit said:


> Is it December yet? :haha:

Almost!!! :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi can i join pls will be testing the 24th xmas eve!!!how exciting will be a lovely xmas present... GL everyone x


----------



## minni2906

Hey, all!!

I don't have a definite day to test in December because as stated in last months thread, I'm not sure I have a cycle anymore. But, I enjoyed the convo last month, so I wanted to stalk! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You can put me down for testing on Christmas Day.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Can you please add me to dec 1st please xxxxx thankyoux


----------



## NT123

I know it too early but I poas this morning and got a bfn, unsurprisingly at 9/10 dpo, so going to redo in a couple of days- I can't help it I just think this is the cycle!!


----------



## Kindra

Hey everyone I might be joining you. I have a feeling I am out this cycle af is due on the 29th and no bfp :( If I am out this cycle like I think I am I will be testing Christmas day. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## orchid667

Hi, 

Put me down for around the 26th of Dec... I might just have to test the day before just because it's Christmas.... :)

Luck everyone...


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> OH wow, you found out early, so exciting! And thanks, still weary about if I am going to O, but I have heard of ladies OV as late as CD20 and I am only on 18 today, so we will have to wait & see!

I O on CD 20 don't get bummed yet hang in there


----------



## almosthere

OMG I THINK I FINALLY GOT MY TWO OPK LINES!!!!! My line came up before the opk which has never happened here is a pic from right after it finished!!!!! 

SOO POS OR NEG?!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 004.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1









ov!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## almosthere

sorry a little blurry....it is either pos or ALMOST ahhh and i am already on CD 20!


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> OMG I THINK I FINALLY GOT MY TWO OPK LINES!!!!! My line came up before the opk which has never happened here is a pic from right after it finished!!!!!
> 
> SOO POS OR NEG?!

POS!!! LIke I said earlier. I usually O between CD 20 and 22 with a lutel phase of 14 day so plan on a 34 day cycle!!!!

GO GET :sex: and get off the computer LOL 
So excited for you!!!! Chase that egg!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> OMG I THINK I FINALLY GOT MY TWO OPK LINES!!!!! My line came up before the opk which has never happened here is a pic from right after it finished!!!!!
> 
> SOO POS OR NEG?!


Grab your DH and get to bed! That's positive girl!!!


----------



## 143Mom

ickle pand said:


> 143mom - your temp has to be stay high for 3 days in a row after ov before you get your crosshairs. Hopefully you should get them in the next couple of days :)
> 
> You also get half an hour each way to temp, before FF marks it with an open circle. If that happens, you can use the temperature corrector on the data tab to fix the temp :) My advice would be to either correct the temp or at least put in the correct time so that FF knows what's happening.

I did exactly that and got my crosshair yesterday...Which is exaclty what I thought so glad I trusted my gutt and bd the entire time!!! Thanks so much..

How are you doing this cycle?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Is a very happy bunny! I'm on CD14 and just got a beautiful....


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> OMG I THINK I FINALLY GOT MY TWO OPK LINES!!!!! My line came up before the opk which has never happened here is a pic from right after it finished!!!!!
> 
> SOO POS OR NEG?!
> 
> POS!!! LIke I said earlier. I usually O between CD 20 and 22 with a lutel phase of 14 day so plan on a 34 day cycle!!!!
> 
> GO GET :sex: and get off the computer LOL
> So excited for you!!!! Chase that egg!Click to expand...

hahaha we had sex last night at like 10:30pm should we cover this am or is it okay to wait until 5 tonight? =)


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> OMG I THINK I FINALLY GOT MY TWO OPK LINES!!!!! My line came up before the opk which has never happened here is a pic from right after it finished!!!!!
> 
> SOO POS OR NEG?!
> 
> POS!!! LIke I said earlier. I usually O between CD 20 and 22 with a lutel phase of 14 day so plan on a 34 day cycle!!!!
> 
> GO GET :sex: and get off the computer LOL
> So excited for you!!!! Chase that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha we had sex last night at like 10:30pm should we cover this am or is it okay to wait until 5 tonight? =)Click to expand...


I just think sex is fun and should have it as often as possible LOL technically speaking though sperm can survive for three days so your covered


----------



## almosthere

woohoo I am def. bdng again tonight and tomorrow. i will keep opk testing until it starts to fade. so even though i have had a average 28 dc for my first two, this one is more like a 32? So should I not expect my period when I normally would on dec 5th and wait an extra week for af to show?

Also MRSMM please put me down to test for DEC 12th!


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> woohoo I am def. bdng again tonight and tomorrow. i will keep opk testing until it starts to fade. so even though i have had a average 28 dc for my first two, this one is more like a 32? So should I not expect my period when I normally would on dec 5th and wait an extra week for af to show?
> 
> Also MRSMM please put me down to test for DEC 12th!

Depends on how long you luteal phase is. If today is your O day and your luteal phase is 12 days then plan on a 32 day cycle but if your phase is shorter or longer then plan however many days from today. 
For example My cycles are 34 days with an O on CD 20 and a luteal phase of 14 days. I am due for AF on Dec 6. 
Make since?
FXD for you and let the TWW begin!!!!! Good luck love!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo thanks I am like a kid in a candy store, never thought my O day would come soon enough...and best part we BD the past 3 days plus we shall tonight and for a few days more to be safe ;) hope we both get our BFPS along with the rest of the thread, bring on XMAS BFPS!!!!!


----------



## debzie

:headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:xmas4::xmas3::xmas2::xmas12:

Good luck with the egg chase ladies I am throwing you an ovulation party.


----------



## WM61711

Hello Ladies:flower: I am fresh from the November thread as AF got me today, but I was pretty sure I was out and not super bummed, and also just relieved my cycles are getting back to normal. Will be testing on the 27th, the idea of an Xmas/ New Years BFP is so exciting!:) How is everyone?


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! I am testing on 12/12. Baby Dust to Everyone!!!!


----------



## lilyV

wow... so I'm the only planning to test Dec. 13th? :-S Please put me down!


----------



## Catlover28

Hi All! :thumbup:

I'm also over from the Nov thread, fingers crossed december is all our months :happydance: i got my smiley face 4 days earlier than expected this month after using digital opk's for the first time ever, anyway i'm so glad i did as the line wasn't as strong as the test line so i never would have known i had my surge! :thumbup:

Please can you put me down for testing on the 5th although no doubt i'll break and test beforehand :dohh: Good luck everybody!

xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

FX af stays away tomorrow!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## skweek35

FXed Pinkorblue!!!

:gun::gun::gun::witch::gun::gun::gun::smug::yipee::happydance:


----------



## Cheska

I'm the 5th too catlover and it can't come quick enough!!x


----------



## Crystal5483

Cheska said:


> I'm the 5th too catlover and it can't come quick enough!!x

Me too! Blood test on the 5th!


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx crossed for everyone on the December thread! 

Please add me. AF is due on Christmas day. Seriously considering writing a letter to Santa.:winkwink:


----------



## Jai Me

Im am on CD 20, Im planning on testing on 12/ 7/11.
Im hoping to get the BFP! GL ladies!


----------



## UenvyMEsha

*Please Add me to 12/12!*


----------



## MommaDucky

12/18 here, may wait until christmas and I am lucky enough not to have AF come!


----------



## lcTaylor

Hello everyone!

I'm new as of today, but I've been reading this forum for awhile. Here's a little introduction (I'll try to keep it short, but I am not known for my lack of words lol!): My husband and I have been married for almost 4 years. He was diagnosed with azoospermia probably 6 years ago. We decided to use a donor because with his specific condition, there is no medical intervention that can help. We are doing home insemination with fresh sperm. We tried for 2 cycles, after I tracked for 5. I never got a positive with the OPK. On 11/14 I went to a RE, she wanted to start me on Clomid to get me to ovulate because my cycles are wacky. She suspected PCOS and wanted to start me on progesterone right away. She did an internal ultrasound to confirm PCOS and saw that my uterine lining was "nice and thick" and my right ovary was about to ovulate! And no PCOS. She told us to do home insemination on 11/15 and 11/16. We did, so here's hoping! I'll be testing on 12/2 as directed by RE. 

I'm uplifted by all the support on this forum and cannot wait to get to know you all!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I've been looking for this thread, I knew there would be one! :) I'll be testing on the 9th (and again on the 12th if the first test is negative) I should be ovulating on wednesday. I already have the best son anyone could ask for and hoping for a girl this time :) This will be baby 2 for us once we conceive! I know exactly how I want to share the news if we get a positive this month - We always take presents for extended family over to my grandparents house and open them before we eat Christmas dinner, so I'll have one there for my son to open and it will be a shirt that says I'm going to be a big brother, then he will have that on when we go see hubby's family. Hope I get to put this idea to use :)

Good luck everyone! Test day is coming up!! :dust:


----------



## Sandy1222

hey ladies :) looks like i am back here again this month and hoping this is my month!!! i will be testing around the 12th hopefully. AF decided to be normal this month and not drag on for over a week, so maybe that is a good sign for this month :)

:dust: to everyone here that we all get ourselves a special holiday present :)


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing ?

8 DPO ohhh boy doesnt time fly when you are waiting ......NOT .....seems like forever lol

Had temp dip at 4DPO along with slight cramps and one big one as i went to go to bed, since then I have had enough gas to make a hot air balloon lift off the ground ....... ohhhh boy the OH is not too impressed hehehhe

Wish my bowel movements would make their mind up one minute consitapated the next I hope I get there in time (TMI) sorry

Had a massive roast dinner last night (usually a small eater) then 2 hours later was raiding the cupboards again for something to eat.

BBs are tender to touch, CM is white and creamy and cervix is high n soft and has tilted itself slightly backwards.

Oh and sleeplessness for some unknown reason I have started waking 2 hours before i normally do and feel absolutely whacked come mid afternoon.

Oh well 6 days to go before testing hmmmmm what to do in the mean time.......


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hey ladies! I've been signed up for the December testers group over at TTC #1 but I'm now in my 2ww so I'm joining you all over here. This is month 8 for us, starting to get extremely discouraged :( My birthday is this Thursday, I test a week later on December 8th. FX'd for us all!


----------



## mindgames77

Hi everyone! I'm 3/4dpo and will start testing in about 5 days (though I've already tested haha....I couldn't help myself!)


I am openly admitting to symptom spotting....

So far some twinges in my belly...and some sore crampy legs (not sure if thats a symptom?)


I'll test around the 5th of December!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Hey Ladies!
Count me in for dec 10th.
Fingers crossed this is our month!
Doctors haven't been to doubtful about me getting pregnant but 18months ago i had a baby against all odds so here's hoping it will happen again. almost been a year of trying but still possitive :)
Good luck to us all!


----------



## skweek35

Hi to all the BnBers and welcome to all the newbies!! 

I am now 10/11DPO and trying to hold out to test over the weekend. Had a bit of spotting over the weekend along with cramping. This is now our 8 month of TTC and hoping this is our month. If not, thats fine - I am seeing the gynae next Friday afternoon. 
FXed and tons of :dust: to all those who are testing this week!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, im not testing until sat which is when af us due and this cycle im trying not to symprom spot but there are some things I cant ignore;

Really tired most if the time, my baggy dark circles around my eyes are awful.
When I go to bed I cant get comfy or drop off to sleep.
If I do drop off I end up having weird dreams (all children orientated) whether they are good or bad I wake up crying.
Dh cant do anything right (nowt really unusual but Im currently biting his head off for everything he does.
This morning I feel rough as a dog and threw up while brushing my teeth (sorry tmi).

God I hope this is my month then at least feeling like this will have an explanation and if not Im officially weird!! Haha!!

Good luck to all ladies testing this week, heres hoping for bfp's all round!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Ladies!!

I would love to join you all. This is our second month TTC #1. Have been doing everything 'au naturale' up to now, but am considering temping. Is it too late to start if I am already on CD5?

My cycles are generally pretty even, although I haven't been tracking them religiously. If this month is a 27 day cycle like last month then I will be due on 20 December, but am planning on testing on 22nd if :witch: doesn't arrive.

MrsMM, please will you add me?

Thanks so much!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## AC1987

So I should be 3dpo according to FF :) So I guess I'm now in the TWW..


----------



## ickle pand

plastikpony - CD5 isn't too late, unless you ovulate really early :)


----------



## Cheska

Crystal5483 said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> I'm the 5th too catlover and it can't come quick enough!!x
> 
> Me too! Blood test on the 5th!Click to expand...

GL crystal! Only a week to wait :) x


----------



## missbabes

Can you put me down for the 29th please?

Good luck to everyone, baby dust for all

:dust:


----------



## PG5K

I am only 10dpo today but I very nearly tested this morning!
I got over the urge by having a wee straight away.

Really must learn to be more patient. :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck to you all ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. Got my first pos opk yesterday (box says a pos counts if my line is same color as the control OR if it is darker than the control). Well yesterday morning it was the same color, and today it was darker. So how many pos each day should I be getting & when am I going to OV? My temp rose .4 degrees which was the morning I got my first OPK, then it dropped less than .1 this am. Thanks for any help, a newbie to these opks and temping! =)


----------



## almosthere

PrincessTaz said:


> Is a very happy bunny! I'm on CD14 and just got a beautiful....
> View attachment 302617

We may be OV the same day! We should be TWW buddies! & I got another pos opk today, did you get another smiley face? :thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies not sure if this is normal but can you have more than 1 + opk? I've had 3 and they are all the same colour as the control line my 2nd opk I did the line showed up before the control line but I still have 3 in total of + opk's. I have 1 more for today and 1for tomorrow but I don't test till around 7pm. this is my first time using opk's so not sure what is normal or not


----------



## almosthere

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies not sure if this is normal but can you have more than 1 + opk? I've had 3 and they are all the same colour as the control line my 2nd opk I did the line showed up before the control line but I still have 3 in total of + opk's. I have 1 more for today and 1for tomorrow but I don't test till around 7pm. this is my first time using opk's so not sure what is normal or not

I got my second today, according to the box directions, both considered pos, although todays was darker than the control & yesterdays was the same color as the control. I just did some reading and found that you could be catching the beginning then end of your LH surge, so maybe you caught the middle too? IF it is longer than 3 days, perhaps your body is having trouble or delayed ov due to factors like stress.


----------



## butterworth

almosthere said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies not sure if this is normal but can you have more than 1 + opk? I've had 3 and they are all the same colour as the control line my 2nd opk I did the line showed up before the control line but I still have 3 in total of + opk's. I have 1 more for today and 1for tomorrow but I don't test till around 7pm. this is my first time using opk's so not sure what is normal or not
> 
> I got my second today, according to the box directions, both considered pos, although todays was darker than the control & yesterdays was the same color as the control. I just did some reading and found that you could be catching the beginning then end of your LH surge, so maybe you caught the middle too? IF it is longer than 3 days, perhaps your body is having trouble or delayed ov due to factors like stress.Click to expand...

I'm hoping my body is not having trouble and I'm not stressed, i guess I'll have to wait till tonight I can't believe I'm saying this but I hope to see a neg opk test tonight.


----------



## almosthere

Haha, you are fine! It sounds like tons of women get multiple OPK's. IT can also be due to the sensitivity of our tests that pick up our two most fertile days! just keep on BDing and you should hopefully catch a sticky one! =)


----------



## hoping4girl

ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!


----------



## AC1987

thats great hoping4girl!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Woohooo congrats hoping4girl a health and happy 9mths xxx

I was soooooo tempted to pop into the supermarket and buy some tests tonight on the way home but thought naaaaahhhh way to early yet(8DPO) hehehhe ohhhh it so tempting thoooo .......like a kid in a candy store hehehe


----------



## Claireyh

I'm testing on the 6th!! Eeek. Think i'm out, not feeling it, we didn't doink enough i don't think!!!

Am currently 6/7 dpo i think, i'm not charting, so not sure if we caught it. Hmmm. Absolutely no symptoms at all whatsoever, feel very empty in fact, that's why i'm not confident!!

Wish we could fast forward!!!!


Xxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm getting so excited! I expect to be ovulating on wednesday, (not 100% sure as I have not been charting or anything after having my 1st) AF should be due on the 13th but I'm hoping for a baby instead! I'm already having the urge to test and I probably haven't even ovulated yet! I've got 2 dollar store tests and plan to start testing at 9 DPO and will confirm it with either clear blue easy digital or first response if I see a positive. Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Add me to the 9th


----------



## AliBiz

hoping4girl said:


> ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!

Congratulations x


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

MrsMM24 can you add me for the 6th? Thanks! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## almosthere

hoping4girl said:


> ok...all my spotting was very confusing. I spotted from last sunday till yesterday, and I told myself if I was still spotting yesterday I would take a test when we got back from seeing family over thanksgiving. last night, I got a very nice bfp. i'm being very cautious about it, but it was a nice line. hoping and praying that she sticks around this time!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## minni2906

congrats, hoping4girl!!
H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## ssehlmey

Hi Ladies, I'm new here but wanted to join in on the "fun." I am currently 7dpo/iui. I just got my progesterone levels back and they were 14.7 (it's never been above 10 :happydance: ), so I am sooo hoping this is the month. I have to do an HCG booster tonight, so I can't test until Decemeber 8th!! 
Good luck to all of you and crossing my fingers for BFPs!!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! December is THIS WEEK!!! :dohh:

I hope everyone that celebrated Thankgiving had a GREAT one!!!


:bfp: ALERT :bfp: :happydance: CONGRATS, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! *HOPING4GIRL !!* :happydance::happydance:


:wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to *MOMMA.BEAR, BABYCAKES92, CRAZYCHICK31, ABBYS MOMMY, WANT4, ARNZ09, WABBLIT, 2011BUTTERFLY, FIONA23, ILIKECAKE, ANNIE77, CRYSTAL5483, BABYDEABREU, KAYBRI, LAURA617, DAYDREAM, SKWEEK35, FROLICKY2011, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, MINNI2906, 1CRE8TIVGRL, JOANNEBIRNIE, KINDRA, ORCHID667, ALMOSTHERE, WM61711, LILYV, CATLOVER28, CHESKA, DAISYQ, JAI ME, UENVYMESHA, MOMMADUCKY, ICTAYLOR, SJDSMOMMY, SANDY1222, MRSMCD123, MINDGAMES77, LUCKY2BMUMMY, PLASTIKPONY, MISSBABES, CLAIREYH, STEPMOMTOBIO, SUPERWOMANTTC, SSEHLMEY*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*ALMOSTHERE*we are days apart! That was definitely a pos OPK, see how handy the OPKs and temping has been! :dust:

*ALIBIZ*So sorry that you have pains this early, I don't think that it's AF, possible OV pains Hun GL :dust:

*RIVER54* Looks like OV is approaching Hun! :dust:

*COURNEY* a positive is a positive... *TWICKY* get to :sex:

*WABBLIT* Thanks! I totally enjoy the testing threads, it gives me pleasure and hope to see all of you get your BFPs!! :dust:

*2011BUTTERFLY* you have never been in my testing threads, you WILL enjoy! I have you down for the 9th! :dust:

[BCARRIE STAR[/B] :wave: I am not sure how much help we can be, but you are welcome to join us to test. Most use the day after or of their expected AF or the date given from an app they are using. GL

*143MOM*, that chart is looking Goooood! It looks for a pattern, you are doing just fine temping Hun! :dust:

*BUTTERWORTH* YAY for that +OPK! and yes, it is normal and good if you have more than one pos! :dust:

*SKWEEK35* IB can last different amounts of time, one visit to bathroom to 3 days. Some women actually have bled through their BFP.... HOPING4GIRL just bled and got her BFP!!! :dust:

*AC1987* You sure did OV on CD25!! Good work! :dust: OOOOPS, I meant 25th!

*DEBZIE* GL with the SMEP!! Thanks for the OV Party, it is needed!!:dust:

*MAMMAWANNABE*GL with OV! :dust:

*KINDRA* I put you on the first page, but I hope you won't get to the testing date FXD.... GL FXD! :dust:

*PRINCESSTAZ* that's a sign... :sex: :sex: :dust:

*PLASTIKPONY* Start NOW! CD5 is still early enough to catch the rhythm! :dust:

*ANGEL_BABY and ALIBIZ*, I changed your testing date as requested.:dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 4* to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. I have been doing it in November but beginning on November 30th I am going to post here as well... Check it out.

Started in Nov, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## almosthere

Hope this is your month MRSMM! FX!


----------



## hoping4girl

bakin a cake...baking a cake...IIIIIIIIIIII am baking a cake!!!! :happydance: ok, i'm done singing now :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and MM...you made me cry again.... ;)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: wow that confused me for a sec.... I was like cd25?!?! ahhaha but it was nov 25 :) This week shouldnt be too bad for me... trying my best to keep positive.


----------



## Angel baby

HOPING! YOUR THE FIRST BFP for the month! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> HOPING! YOUR THE FIRST BFP for the month! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! CONGRATS!!!

LOL THANKS!! but does it count if I took it in november?? :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> HOPING! YOUR THE FIRST BFP for the month! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> LOL THANKS!! but does it count if I took it in november?? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes it does!!! You were not do for AF till Decembers! So... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks....i just looked at some of my past cycles and now i have become unexcited again....I just need to get past this first week....


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> lol thanks....i just looked at some of my past cycles and now i have become unexcited again....I just need to get past this first week....

I'm coming over to bonk you on the head! LOL! While I'm there I'll eat some chocolate cake and we will do the happy dance on the coffee table like this....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You don't have a glass coffee table do you? I'll drink the rest of your rum so you aren't tempted any more! LMAO!!!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Catlover28

Cheska said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> I'm the 5th too catlover and it can't come quick enough!!x
> 
> Me too! Blood test on the 5th!Click to expand...
> 
> GL crystal! Only a week to wait :) xClick to expand...


Ah fx'd the week goes quickly! :thumbup: i'm planning on going to bed early all week to try and make it go quicker lol! i'm currently 6dpo and the only symptoms so far are slight cramps and sore boobs since ovulation, i'm trying to relax more this month though and not symptom spot so much, easier said than done though! :coffee:


----------



## almosthere

On another thread I just learned my LH has to be at least 10 days long to hold a pregnancy, now I am all upset because I am most likely OV today, CD 21 and my period is due dec. 6th....hoping it is longer than a 29 DC... =(


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> On another thread I just learned my LH has to be at least 10 days long to hold a pregnancy, now I am all upset because I am most likely OV today, CD 21 and my period is due dec. 6th....hoping it is longer than a 29 DC... =(

Usually if you ovulate later, your cycle will adjust and be longer. Your LP will remain relatively constant throughout your cycles. So depending on how long your LP was in previous cycles, that's probably when you can expect AF.

Good luck! Happy BD-ing! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

hm, thanks, I am still super positive I will get my BFP this month, hoping for at least a 10 day LP!


----------



## Annie77

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, im not testing until sat which is when af us due and this cycle im trying not to symprom spot but there are some things I cant ignore;
> 
> Really tired most if the time, my baggy dark circles around my eyes are awful.
> When I go to bed I cant get comfy or drop off to sleep.
> If I do drop off I end up having weird dreams (all children orientated) whether they are good or bad I wake up crying.
> Dh cant do anything right (nowt really unusual but Im currently biting his head off for everything he does.
> This morning I feel rough as a dog and threw up while brushing my teeth (sorry tmi).
> 
> God I hope this is my month then at least feeling like this will have an explanation and if not Im officially weird!! Haha!!
> 
> Good luck to all ladies testing this week, heres hoping for bfp's all round!!!

Those signs all sound very familiar and positive! Fxed for you!:happydance:


----------



## bradandjane

can u put me down for the 11th please good luck everyone


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> lol thanks....i just looked at some of my past cycles and now i have become unexcited again....I just need to get past this first week....
> 
> I'm coming over to bonk you on the head! LOL! While I'm there I'll eat some chocolate cake and we will do the happy dance on the coffee table like this....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You don't have a glass coffee table do you? I'll drink the rest of your rum so you aren't tempted any more! LMAO!!!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:Click to expand...

BAHAHAHAHA!!! Thats awesome!! no, no glass coffee table, we will be safe!!! and the choc cake looks beautiful!!! yumminess!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## racerwife

The witch got me this morning :/ I'll be testing 12/29


----------



## almosthere

racerwife said:


> The witch got me this morning :/ I'll be testing 12/29

:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

racerwife said:


> The witch got me this morning :/ I'll be testing 12/29

:hugs: hope you have a New Years BFP!


----------



## almosthere

I didn't even eat a big dinner and I am sooooo bloated! ahh!! hope it is me OVing =)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Huge congrats, hoping! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a sticky bean!!! :dust: 

Sorry to those who AF flew in on, :hugs: she got me too.. :dohh:

*MM~* If I can get donations lined up, I'll test on 12/25. I'll keep you posted on that. :)


----------



## racerwife

Thanks!! I hope the same for you ladies! I'm getting sick of this. Cycle 16 for me...hope
It's lucky!! FXed for you!!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats hoping4girl


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I mentioned this before but I think my LP may be shorter now (after I've had my son) I get some bad cramps about a week before AF shows that lasts for a day or 2..hopefully thats just pms and not ovulating. I really should get some OPK's so I can figure out my LP..if I dont get my BFP this cycle I might pick some up!

However I am going to assume its 14 days for now..making sure to do the deed as often as possible as to not miss the chance of conceiving!


----------



## butterworth

still getting +opk's well I guess I just have to keep bd'ing. I'm going to catch this eggie this time I can feel it


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I am going to test on the 6th Dec because I can't take the suspense and then again on the 14th or 15th Dec. I would love to join in:)

Madeline


----------



## Edamame

I'm hopping over from the November thread, AF got me today! No idea when my test day will be yet, my ov has been all over the place, so please just put me tbd for now!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## BeSweet

Hi All! I'm new to the site and am currently 7DPO after my first round of Clomid. I plan on trying to wait until at least Dec 3rd (12dpo) to test! No symptoms so far except I have been crampy since I ovulated.. here's hoping it means something!


----------



## angrylinguini

Hi, I'm new and will test on the 10th and probably again on the 13th. 

Can someone fill me in on what all of the acronyms are?


----------



## Claireyh

angrylinguini said:


> Hi, I'm new and will test on the 10th and probably again on the 13th.
> 
> Can someone fill me in on what all of the acronyms are?

Hi, this should help  https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html 

It's like learning a new language  xxx


----------



## TTCfor2long

I'm testing the 7th. :babydust: and FX for all of us!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi, Can I be put down for the 25th please! Thank you.


----------



## akshustobemom

hi...

pls add me. af is due on dec18th.

i dont want it:-(

akshustobemom


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, so this am I took an opk...cd22 and I think it is my third pos. Yesterday was darker though, and the day before that looks like todays. Is this another positive? Also, slight temp dip yesterday, bigger dip today, is this a bad sign?
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

and if this helps determine when i would O here is yesterdays pos and the day before
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









ov!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

It may not be clear, but yesterdays was the highest, and my temp .40 rise was cd 20 my first day with a pos. opk


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere - I think it's just that your tests are sensitive so are picking up the higher levels of LH before and after the peak of the surge. So say they detect 20 (whatever the unit is, I can't remember) and your results for those 3 days were 25, 35, 27, then they'd all show as positive but the darkest day would be the day of the peak of the LH surge. Does that make sense?


----------



## AC1987

My temp just jumped up! I hope thats a good thing!


----------



## AliBiz

AC1987 said:


> My temp just jumped up! I hope thats a good thing!

whoa thats a big jump.....FXd that its a good sign. 

AFM I'm 10dpo today, nothing out of the ordinary symptom wise. I don't think this is the month, I'm just not feeling it. I think its time to speak to GP when this cycle is done!


----------



## ickle pand

How long have you been TTC AliBiz?


----------



## AliBiz

AC1987 said:


> My temp just jumped up! I hope thats a good thing!

whoa thats a big jump.....FXd that its a good sign. 

AFM I'm 10dpo today, nothing out of the ordinary symptom wise. I don't think this is the month, I'm just not feeling it. I think its time to speak to GP when this cycle is done!


----------



## AliBiz

ickle pand said:


> How long have you been TTC AliBiz?

sorry not sure why my post reposted itself! We are 6months at this stage


----------



## ickle pand

TBH your GP won't do anything until you've been trying for at least a year. That's the average time it takes couples with no known problems to conceive.


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Can I be added to December 11 testers pleeease, hoping for a little Christmas joy! xxx


----------



## AliBiz

ickle pand said:


> TBH your GP won't do anything until you've been trying for at least a year. That's the average time it takes couples with no known problems to conceive.

I'm 37 in a couple of weeks, and its a 6 month window for medical intervention over the age of 35, time is not on my side.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh ok I didn't realise that you were over 35. Hopefully you won't need the appointment, but if you do, there's lots they can do to help. I've been seeing a FS for nearly 3 years now :)


----------



## AliBiz

Oh I hope so, don't want to run out of time. FXd


----------



## SJDsMommy

Should be ovulating tomorrow! then I can officially join the 2ww. I hope we catch the egg! 

- body you better be nice to those little spermies! ;)


----------



## charmedlassie

I'm due to test on Saturday 3rd. Here have been my symtoms so far:

1-4dpo nothing
5-6dpo af like cramps, twinges
6-8dpo: Cramping, cold like symptoms, tired, MAJOR craving for baileys liquer and the last time I had that was like 6 years ago. backache and tired, feeling a wee bit boaky.
9-10dpo: Sore nipples and full blown cold. Tired. 

Other than my cold and sore boobs (which I get pre af anyway) all the other symtoms have gone so I think I'm out again :(


----------



## ickle pand

charmedlassie said:


> I'm due to test on Saturday 3rd. Here have been my symtoms so far:
> 
> 1-4dpo nothing
> 5-6dpo af like cramps, twinges
> 6-8dpo: Cramping, cold like symptoms, tired, MAJOR craving for baileys liquer and the last time I had that was like 6 years ago. backache and tired, feeling a wee bit boaky.9-10dpo: Sore nipples and full blown cold. Tired.
> 
> Other than my cold and sore boobs (which I get pre af anyway) all the other symtoms have gone so I think I'm out again :(

I'm loling at that. I wonder if anyone out of Scotland understands it :)


----------



## charmedlassie

oops I forgot that was colloquial! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

It's a good one though :)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: whats a boaky?? 

I'm 4dpo and feel NOTHING. But I know its way too early to tell. My cat has been really clingy lately but that might just be because shes on a diet and wants food:haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Boak = vomit or nausea. 

So something "giving you the boak" is something that makes you feel nauseous lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

How are all you lovely ladies doing today? :)


----------



## MrsMM24

December is one day away!! :dohh:


:wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to *BRADANDJANE, RACERWIFE, PINKORBLUE11, MADELINE, EDAMAME, BESWEET, ANGRYLINGUINI, TTCfor2LONG, QUEEN BEE., AKSHUSTOBEMOM, 8BUZZYBEE8, and CHARMEDLASSIE*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*ALMOSTHERE* thanks, I hope this is it for me too! FXD! Yes, it is true that the LP NEEDS to be at least 10 days to sustain a PG (as seen on pg#4 of this thread). You want to have a long LP. Your LP doesn't shift much about 1-3 days at most but stays pretty much the same. Once ladies begin temping they notice what their true LP is as before it was just suspected, I think you are doing fine Hun. The sticks are getting lighter so I would say OV occurred already. Your temp will move around after OV, but as long as it is above cover, you are fine. :dust:

*ALIBIZ* your chart is looking good, don't worry, just hang in there :dust:

*HOPING4GIRL* :haha: at you singing, take it in Hun, its a wonderful time!

*PINKORBLUE11* keep me posted Hun! Line those donations up!:dust:

*SJDSMOMMY* OPKs and temping will be helpful to confirm OV and determine your actual LP, hopeyou don't have to find out how good they are:dust:

*RACERWIFE* :wave: You are welcome into the thread, sorry AF threw you out of November, but we will be happy to be here when you get that December BFP!:dust:

*EDAMAME*, I got you on the top of the page until you know Hun:dust:

*MADELINE* and *ANGRYLINGUINI* I have you on two testing days GL:dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 4* to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. I have been doing it in November but beginning on November 30th I am going to post here as well... Check it out.

>>Started in Nov, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## Ilikecake

Queen Bee. said:


> How are all you lovely ladies doing today? :)

I've already told you this once...but I still bloody adore your profile pic :rofl:


----------



## MrsMcD123

MrsMM24- I just wanted to say thank you for being such an awesome and involved host! You really stay on top of things! :)

5dpo today.. The first half of this month I was feeling sooo confident and feeling like this really would be our month but now I'm just not sure anymore :( The more time that goes by, the more I worry it just won't happen for us. I hate the ups and downs of all of this!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ilikecake said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing today? :)
> 
> I've already told you this once...but I still bloody adore your profile pic :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Thanks!
How are you keeping hun?


----------



## Peggy80

Hi can I join in, I'm due to test on 9th

I'm 7dpo and not feeling very well at all today.


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> hm, thanks, I am still super positive I will get my BFP this month, hoping for at least a 10 day LP!

Hang in there! Dec is going to be our month!!!! baby dust party all around!!!


----------



## Jai Me

Peggy80 said:


> Hi can I join in, I'm due to test on 9th
> 
> I'm 7dpo and not feeling very well at all today.

Hey girl! I am with ya! I am not feeling well either, my day is dragging by, 
I am 8 DPO, and wish that it was next week already. I hate to wish for time to go by, but I really am hating this wait. 

Best of luck to you all!!

Jai Me


----------



## Monkey monkey

8dpo and counting! Starting to get very inpatient!! Eeeeek!!


----------



## Peggy80

Jai Me said:


> Peggy80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join in, I'm due to test on 9th
> 
> I'm 7dpo and not feeling very well at all today.
> 
> Hey girl! I am with ya! I am not feeling well either, my day is dragging by,
> I am 8 DPO, and wish that it was next week already. I hate to wish for time to go by, but I really am hating this wait.
> 
> Best of luck to you all!!
> 
> Jai MeClick to expand...

I know, trying to stay calm and not think about it too much, but I am of course! Roll on next week FX'd for everyone


----------



## Heatherlt

Can I join you ladies?! I'm 9 dpo right now and due to get AF on the 3rd (which is also my birthday). I'm really hoping I don't see AF and see a BFP instead.. perfect birthday present!

I'm going to try to hold out until the 3rd to test since I'm tired of seeing bfns all the time, so put me for then, please!

Only symptom is vivid dreams 2 mornings in a row.. unfortunately they've both been about DH leaving me! lol!


----------



## Heather11

Add me please!!!! 12/5 Eeek so exciting!!!!


----------



## 143Mom

Heatherlt said:


> Can I join you ladies?! I'm 9 dpo right now and due to get AF on the 3rd (which is also my birthday). I'm really hoping I don't see AF and see a BFP instead.. perfect birthday present!
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out until the 3rd to test since I'm tired of seeing bfns all the time, so put me for then, please!
> 
> Only symptom is vivid dreams 2 mornings in a row.. unfortunately they've both been about DH leaving me! lol!

That is too funny. I am 7 DPO and had the craziest dream about our house being broken into and when I went to tell DH in my dream he was just a doll??? So weird!!!

Hope dreams are a good sign added to pinching cramps on lower right side!!!


FXD for the best birthday BFP ever!!!! :dust:


----------



## 143Mom

SOOOO TIRED! Not sure if its the weather that has me just blah but zero energry today! Also had to get up in the middle of the night to get some water and cool down. i was so hot sleeping last night. Had super insane dreams this and yesterday morning and now today as I am typing I am having some pinching like flutters in the lower right side!!! 

I really hope this is the month for DH and I. I know there are other women out there that have been TTC for longer then me so I am not trying to have a pitty party but waaaaahhhhhh I am getting so discouraged! I love that this thread is so positive. I peek at it when I get into moods like this and see light at the end of the tunnel! 

Any advice from the long time TTC crew now that I have officially been TTC for 12 cycles? Im 28 and DH is 39 does that matter? Are DH's swimmers "too old?" Any advice how to convince DH to see FS? My other two boys are from my first marriage and I was so young and neither were "planned." I worry that after two MCs with DH if its ever going to happen again. Hes getting so bummed and is always asking if I am pregnant yet?? He doesn't have any of his own and I think the stress is getting to me?? 

WOW sorry about that ladies. I think I just needed to unload...


----------



## RAFwife

I'm thrilled to be back for the December thread :) following some lovely ladies' advice I have been charting and can confirm I'm 3DPO today! Over the moon as wasn't sure I was even ovulating after bc, and even BETTER news is that DH had a last minute visit home last weekend before Christmas and we BDd the days before, on and after ovulation!
December 10th please :D
FXd for everyone :dust:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I begin the 2WW tomorrow :D hopefully its a wait well worth it!


----------



## debzie

143Mom said:


> SOOOO TIRED! Not sure if its the weather that has me just blah but zero energry today! Also had to get up in the middle of the night to get some water and cool down. i was so hot sleeping last night. Had super insane dreams this and yesterday morning and now today as I am typing I am having some pinching like flutters in the lower right side!!!
> 
> I really hope this is the month for DH and I. I know there are other women out there that have been TTC for longer then me so I am not trying to have a pitty party but waaaaahhhhhh I am getting so discouraged! I love that this thread is so positive. I peek at it when I get into moods like this and see light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Any advice from the long time TTC crew now that I have officially been TTC for 12 cycles? Im 28 and DH is 39 does that matter? Are DH's swimmers "too old?" Any advice how to convince DH to see FS? My other two boys are from my first marriage and I was so young and neither were "planned." I worry that after two MCs with DH if its ever going to happen again. Hes getting so bummed and is always asking if I am pregnant yet?? He doesn't have any of his own and I think the stress is getting to me??
> 
> WOW sorry about that ladies. I think I just needed to unload...

Do not. worry 143mom we are all here to listen and offer advice if need be. I reached the same point as you the cycle before last so i went to see my gp. She advised me to get my bloods checked for hormone levels this cycle and wait on the results. I was worried oh wpyld take offence with regards to a sperm assessment but he has not. As for menthey can go on and on producing sperm into theur 70s its our reproductive that suffers more from age. Chin up chick and hope that this is your month.

Afm af has almost left the building no doubt i will spot for the next few days then let the skepticism begin. Or a version of that at least. Decided not to take soy this cycle. Will give itanother go if there is a next cycle. Oh abd tried a mooncup for. af this cycle and woyld recommend them. Not as fiddly as I thought.


----------



## Kimbre

143mom... i have been "trying " for about 20 cycles... im losing count...
we started actively TTC march 2011... so i guess im not suppose to count the other cycles?

but it gets very hard. when you try and try and still NOTHING seems to happen. so upsetting. im here if you need a chat!

Im due for AF on the 3rd and im sure she will show as usual.=( 
trying not to test b4 shes due... but its really hard!


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hm, thanks, I am still super positive I will get my BFP this month, hoping for at least a 10 day LP!
> 
> Hang in there! Dec is going to be our month!!!! baby dust party all around!!!Click to expand...

party woohoo! haha and I sure do hope so!! :happydance:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies :hi:

maybe you all can help me out. im 3DPO and this is my first tww in over a year. i feel like im going out of my mind. but im unusually calm if that makes any sense. my lovely DW and 2 friends think im already preggo. because i apparently look different in the eyes. and DW had a crazy dream about wine glasses. which interpreted means pregnancy:haha:

my symptom: sorry if tmi
ive been crampy since OV ranging from dull to omg. the only relief is when i hold and put pressure on my pelvis
extremely gassy
one minute im constipated the next im running to the bathroom:nope:
headache for 2 days then it just went away
the bumps on my nipples are starting to stick out more than usual
and ive had nightmares for the last 2 nights

but no tender breast, no nausea, no backaches...so what could it be????

AF is suppose to come on Dec 11th...when is a good time to start testing


well GL and :dust: to all of you


----------



## almosthere

Test the day af is due or the day after, sounds promising, good luck!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

4dpo and i'm feeling like im going to throw up every 2 seconds.. I've either caught a bug going around or im pregnant.. fingers crossed its the latter lol. I didnt get morning sickness with my first (MC @ 3 months) til 6 weeks but with my dd it started at 3 weeks. Ahh trying so hard not to get excited but have been trying for almost a year now.


----------



## bdawn8403

Lucky2BMummy said:


> 4dpo and i'm feeling like im going to throw up every 2 seconds.. I've either caught a bug going around or im pregnant.. fingers crossed its the latter lol. I didnt get morning sickness with my first (MC @ 3 months) til 6 weeks but with my dd it started at 3 weeks. Ahh trying so hard not to get excited but have been trying for almost a year now.


Can you get morning sickeness before implantation? I think its still too early to be that.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*MM~* Got the confirmation! :happydance: Thanks for adding me already, come on Christmas bfp! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I will be testing on the 26th. I am on CD4 right now.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi MrsMM,
Can you add me to the list? I am going to test on Dec. 10th.
Thx!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

bdawn8403 said:


> Lucky2BMummy said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and i'm feeling like im going to throw up every 2 seconds.. I've either caught a bug going around or im pregnant.. fingers crossed its the latter lol. I didnt get morning sickness with my first (MC @ 3 months) til 6 weeks but with my dd it started at 3 weeks. Ahh trying so hard not to get excited but have been trying for almost a year now.
> 
> 
> Can you get morning sickeness before implantation? I think its still too early to be that.Click to expand...

After implantation.. I dont know exactly how many days but my period happens in week 4 and my morning sickness started almost a week before that. previous blood tests have picked up pregnancies around 3 weeks in the past.. sometimes your body just knows something is happening before a test does.. hopeing this is the case. fingers crossed


----------



## ~chipper~

MrsMM - can you please add me to test on the 19th? AF due the 18th so we'll see if she shows.

thanks!


----------



## MarineLady

Can I be added for Dec 6th? Half way through the tww.. here's hoping :)


----------



## lcTaylor

I woke up this morning a little after 5am... I had to go to the bathroom and in my moment of sleepy weakness, I broke down and took a test. I'm pretty sure it's a BFP! I can't even believe it! I don't feel like it's real and while I'd love to jump around and be thrilled, I'm preparing myself for when the doctor tells me the tests were wrong or something happens. I'm feeling kind of sick, I've been very picky about food, and I had mild cramps all day yesterday. Is it weird that I'm not quite excited? I keep thinking "they must be evap lines!" But, this is what it looked like 8 minutes after the test. I actually took 2 and timed the second one to make SURE it was in the correct time frame!

This should be so exciting, what's wrong with me that I don't believe it?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## m.knight

I'm testing on Saturday! Had light cramps and I'm pretty sure implantation bleeding yesterday (light pink in cm - tmi sorry!) so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
Just woke up and already having trouble keeping my eyes open lol
Starting to feel as like im catching cold now though, Still waiting patiently (impatiently really). But DH is not letting me test til he thinks its been long enough lol suppose its better that way!
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hi everyone, 

I've not been on for a while as I'm trying to not concentrate on TTC too much, and adpoted two kittens so they are distracting me. 

FF says I am 7DPO but I think I am 5DPO as got a positive opk the day after FF thinks I ov'd. 

My temps are all over the place, can someone have a look at my chart and see what they think? Totally different to last month. 

I've been having cramps on and off since ov, some dizziness and light headedness along with some nausea. 

Trying not to symptom spot but it creeps in every now and then, trying to not test until I am a week late. 

Congrats on the new BFP's - fabulous to get them before the month even starts. So sorry that some of you are joining in from November, FXD this is your christmas BFP! 

xxx


----------



## PG5K

I tested this morning with an IC and it was a very obvious bfn. 
I think I'm only 12 dpo but feeling a bit down and out now.

I think I might just wait to see if af shows or not as I don't like the disappointment! :( 
(though i prob will change my mind tomorrow morning)

The only symptoms I have just feel like af mild cramps and had a cold, but then so has everyone else in the office.


----------



## paula181

*Could you put me down for Christmas Eve please 24th 

Good luck ladies 

xx*


----------



## daydreaming22

I will be testing 12/14! Good luck everyone!


----------



## PG5K

lcTaylor said:


> I woke up this morning a little after 5am... I had to go to the bathroom and in my moment of sleepy weakness, I broke down and took a test. I'm pretty sure it's a BFP! I can't even believe it! I don't feel like it's real and while I'd love to jump around and be thrilled, I'm preparing myself for when the doctor tells me the tests were wrong or something happens. I'm feeling kind of sick, I've been very picky about food, and I had mild cramps all day yesterday. Is it weird that I'm not quite excited? I keep thinking "they must be evap lines!" But, this is what it looked like 8 minutes after the test. I actually took 2 and timed the second one to make SURE it was in the correct time frame!
> 
> This should be so exciting, what's wrong with me that I don't believe it?

looks positive to me!I wasn't excited at first when I got my bfp till after the date my af should have come and gone :)
I tested about 8 times before it sunk in.


----------



## sue_88

I'm testing on Dec 10th!


----------



## CarliCareBear

should be due on the 5th. good luck to everyone!
goodness, a Christmas bfp would be divine.

:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Add me to Dec. 3rd! :thumbup:

Im having AF like cramping and loads of Gas :dohh:

I think AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## AC1987

Booo!! FF says Im 3dpo now!! :nope: ahhh well will try to occupy my mind


----------



## almosthere

Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel baby

almosthere said:


> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:

hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

Dcember starts tomorrow!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you know (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

Tomorrow, let the :test:ING begin!!!

:bfp::bfp: ALERT!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months ICTAYLOR!!! :happydance::bfp:


:wave: I'd like to send a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies *PEGGY80, HEARTERLT, HEATHER11, RAFWIFE, READY4OURBABY, JEOESTREICH, WENDYK1, ~CHIPPER~, MARINELADY, M.KNIGHT, PAULA181, DAYDREAMING22, SUE_88, CARLICAREBEAR, and LIZLOVELUST*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!! :dust:

*MRSMcD123* Thanks Hun! :flower:, it provides me with such happiness and is a pleasure to host these threads and see you all through to your BFPs!!:dust:

*RAFWIFE* I am so glad that you have been charting and temping, it makes things sooo much easier even though it is a pain to do. :dust:

*READY4OUR* Hey girl!! I think that the 12th is best so that you are late. I added that date! :dust:

*ALMOSTHERE* I would need to see your chart in order to really say if or when you OVd. What I can tell you is that stick is NOT positive and you should chart that as neg. Anything that is not as dark is neg, don't put pos as that messes results up GL:dust:

*PINKORBLUE11* YAY! You will add to my high percentage of TTC buddies with a BFP!:dust:

*143MOM* I am on cycle 27 or something like that. Just so you know, it isn't too late for you DH's swimmers, men are fine until like 75yo. Your chart is looking awesome by the way! :dust:

*QUEEN BEE.* I am soooo glad your DH is proactive and not letting you test...:dust:

*SUNNIE* 1 day is not a huge difference as long as you were BDg near either day. I think FF is saying because OV is confirmed with a temp drop that it is before you suspect. You can get more than one pos OPK but the temp drop says the egg dropped:dust:

*PG5K* look at *page 41*, you are definitely not out Hun!:dust:

*AC1987* that is still good, because it suggests you didn't OV early, you don't want that if you can help it:dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 41* to see where your egg is on it's journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>Started in Nov, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## almosthere

Angel baby said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
> 
> hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.Click to expand...

Yes I am aware, but trust me, these are true positives because the box says to use FMU and I know on hand, because I have been testing for a LONG time over 30 OPKS hahaha, and sometimes twice a day to be sure. Thanks for the help, I think yesterday was O day too based on the very low dip then high rise in temp today! 

I did not BD last night, do I still have a chance of getting the eggy if I BD the 4 nights before O day??


----------



## LadyRoy

Can you add me please :) first cycle trying and testing on Christmas day!


----------



## Angel baby

I think you have a great chance! Definately do it today because the egg is good for 12-24 hours post ovulation!


----------



## 143Mom

*DEBZIE* thank you so much for the wonderful insight. :hugs: I love that I am not alone! Makes me feel "normal" I really hope this is our month! I bucked up and had the talk with the Hubs and he is on board. I just had to convince him it was more for me and my piece of mind :happydance: so we made to appointment for next month with the FS if AF gets me this cycle. 

How you holding up???

AFM: 7DPO Getting super antsy because my temps are going up and up and up and I am so so so tired and my moods are all over the place. One minute I am wicked excited and then the next I am sad and even crying...Also (tmi I know) BUT my bbs have been fine and then all of the sudden out of no where I will get sharp pains around my nipples? ever have that happen! My lower back is achy and had random cramping from the left then the right and then its gone?

Not testing until the last possible minute. I have caught early BFPs in the past and cought chemical pregnancies (the let down is killer)


----------



## calista20

almosthere said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
> 
> hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am aware, but trust me, these are true positives because the box says to use FMU and I know on hand, because I have been testing for a LONG time over 30 OPKS hahaha, and sometimes twice a day to be sure. Thanks for the help, I think yesterday was O day too based on the very low dip then high rise in temp today!
> 
> I did not BD last night, do I still have a chance of getting the eggy if I BD the 4 nights before O day??Click to expand...

I had 4 days of postive opk's this cycle (using the cb digi smiley face opk). Not sure why it was that long but temping confirmed my ovulation. Maybe it was just a strong ovulation? Not sure.


----------



## 143Mom

Hang in there MrsMM no symptoms is good news. Just means AF is not around the corner. Some women dont even know they are pregnant until they are 8 weeks.

I do admit that the wait is killer and the not feeling preggers can be very upsetting sending you love and lots of :dust: 
CHIN UP


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MRSMM*Yeah, Its great having someone to help me not test but I get a bit impatient with it all and a bit fed up sometimes! but suppose thats all TTC :haha:


----------



## almosthere

calista20 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
> 
> hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am aware, but trust me, these are true positives because the box says to use FMU and I know on hand, because I have been testing for a LONG time over 30 OPKS hahaha, and sometimes twice a day to be sure. Thanks for the help, I think yesterday was O day too based on the very low dip then high rise in temp today!
> 
> I did not BD last night, do I still have a chance of getting the eggy if I BD the 4 nights before O day??Click to expand...
> 
> I had 4 days of postive opk's this cycle (using the cb digi smiley face opk). Not sure why it was that long but temping confirmed my ovulation. Maybe it was just a strong ovulation? Not sure.Click to expand...

OOO, I would love for the explanation to be that it was a strong O, or perhaps because I OV from both sides!!! hehe. GL to you, I see you test soon!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> *DEBZIE* thank you so much for the wonderful insight. :hugs: I love that I am not alone! Makes me feel "normal" I really hope this is our month! I bucked up and had the talk with the Hubs and he is on board. I just had to convince him it was more for me and my piece of mind :happydance: so we made to appointment for next month with the FS if AF gets me this cycle.
> 
> How you holding up???
> 
> AFM: 7DPO Getting super antsy because my temps are going up and up and up and I am so so so tired and my moods are all over the place. One minute I am wicked excited and then the next I am sad and even crying...Also (tmi I know) BUT my bbs have been fine and then all of the sudden out of no where I will get sharp pains around my nipples? ever have that happen! My lower back is achy and had random cramping from the left then the right and then its gone?
> 
> Not testing until the last possible minute. I have caught early BFPs in the past and cought chemical pregnancies (the let down is killer)

Yes, how are you MRSMM??? :flower: 

And I think you are preggo if your temps keep on rising and you are getting fatigued more often, I have a good feeling about you! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

& I have a good feeling about MRSMM this month (meaning a BFP in DEC) as well =)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

ickle pand said:


> TBH your GP won't do anything until you've been trying for at least a year. That's the average time it takes couples with no known problems to conceive.

Not entirely true... I went to the OBGYN for my yearly at the begining of November, 6 cycles TTC... He told me that if I wasn't comfortable waiting 12 months, and I was sure our timing was right, then we could start the process... Pretty much left if up to me within reason... I appreciated that, and will wait until about 10 months if we haven't gotten our BFP yet... So it really depends on the doctor.


----------



## x Helen x

Can you put me down for 3rd December please hun :) 

If I conceive this cycle this cycle then bubba will be due the day after my birthday, so not only would I get the best Christmas prezzie ever but the best b-day prezzy too! Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Stacey333

Very dark OPK today- yay! I guess DH and I will be busy rabbits for a few more days yet haha.
Waiting for crosshairs on FF to confirm as well! Seems like we always wait for lines of some kind sheeshh.


----------



## charmedlassie

I feel out this month. My cold is starting to subside and I've no cramping or anything. I've got really sore boobs but that's it. I did have sex this morning which is unusual as usually the idea of sex makes me want to dump my o/h this close to af! Damn PMS!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, AF got me last night unfortunately. As of right now i'm guessing i'll be testing on the 26th. Good luck and baby dust to everyone. I hope this is our month!


----------



## dswan75

Please put me down for the 11th. I have my FX'd that this is my month to get a :bfp: Good luck to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats IcTaylor!!! :D


----------



## Heatherlt

calista20 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
> 
> hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am aware, but trust me, these are true positives because the box says to use FMU and I know on hand, because I have been testing for a LONG time over 30 OPKS hahaha, and sometimes twice a day to be sure. Thanks for the help, I think yesterday was O day too based on the very low dip then high rise in temp today!
> 
> I did not BD last night, do I still have a chance of getting the eggy if I BD the 4 nights before O day??Click to expand...
> 
> I had 4 days of postive opk's this cycle (using the cb digi smiley face opk). Not sure why it was that long but temping confirmed my ovulation. Maybe it was just a strong ovulation? Not sure.Click to expand...


I had 3 days of positive opks this month! What the heck? That has never ever happened to me before, so I'm hoping we all just super ovulated this month lol


----------



## Heatherlt

Congrats lcTaylor!! Soo exciting!


----------



## momofone08

I am joining! I wanted to wait until December to start trying after my November m/c, but we had an oopsy the day of what I think was O. I will be testing 12/6 :)


----------



## musicgal831

Can you please add me to the 6th?! Hubby wanted us to WTT in December, but he finally decided to give up that game, and I gladly accepted that! Without even thinking about it, we BD'd the day before and after O, so we're both hoping for a BFP! If I do get a BFP, my due date would be August 15, the day after our wedding anniversary :) Fingers crossed for all of us that we get our BFPs!


----------



## lizlovelust

Cramps....Feel similar to AF but also different...I'm confused, I keep thinking I'm bleeding and run to the bathroom and nothing. They aren't as intense as AF but aren't really dull either, they come and go too.....

Any ideas?:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

lizlovelust said:


> Cramps....Feel similar to AF but also different...I'm confused, I keep thinking I'm bleeding and run to the bathroom and nothing. They aren't as intense as AF but aren't really dull either, they come and go too.....
> 
> Any ideas?:shrug:

Hmmm.... the feeling like AF is coming could be from CM? Are you late yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

AC1987 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Cramps....Feel similar to AF but also different...I'm confused, I keep thinking I'm bleeding and run to the bathroom and nothing. They aren't as intense as AF but aren't really dull either, they come and go too.....
> 
> Any ideas?:shrug:
> 
> Hmmm.... the feeling like AF is coming could be from CM? Are you late yet?Click to expand...

Not yet, I'm only 11DPO a couple more days.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Great to see two bfp's already and it's not even December yet - Wishing you all the best of luck x 

I'm now at 10dpo and getting so tempted to test but I am determined to hold off until Sunday (at 14dpo). I actually don't have a clue if this could be my month or not, last month with my angel baby I had several symptoms before getting my bfp, but this month I have absolutely nothing - this is unusual for me as I normally tend to get af cramps starting a few days before af is due, also my bbs are less sore than on a normal month, i'm not bloated or any of the usual symptoms I would have by now. No idea what to make of this, don't know if my miscarriage last month could have caused this - anyone else experienced this? 

Fiona x


----------



## nicola ttc

Add Mee!! will be testing on the 10th......if i can hold out that long!! TTC TWW buddies needed to keep me sane! xx


----------



## Tobbe

Hi ladies! 

I'm not actually sure where I belong, maybe someone can steer me in the right direction. I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated as I don't use any tracking methods and don't really know how. My cycles are not exact either. I had AF on sept 2, then AF on oct 4, then AF on nov 2 (late at night) ... I BD'd on nov 13, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22 and 24th. I POAS on nov 28 and 29 (I know!!! Stupid me!) and ofcourse got a BFN but........but..... The first one I waited less than 10 minutes and crazy me decided to pull it apart and see if I could see a line on the strip itself! Which ofcourse I did, but you really really and I mean really had to angle it around to see the faintest blue line. So the next day I waited the 10 mins and did it again :( ( I'm so pathetic) I been feeling AF cramps for a few days now... My lower back is a bit painful off and on. I don't really have any pg symptoms and I don't think I really would this early. Today though I just feel depressed for some reason, like I want to cry here and there. I don't know what day I should expect my AF and what day I should actually POAS again. Any ideas??

Thanks! And good luck to y'all


----------



## almosthere

Heatherlt said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, morning 4 of what I think could be my 4th positive OPK it is not darker than the control but the same line (which my opk's also consider pos). SO pos or neg? And if it helps I had a HUGE temp increase this am it when from 97.20 to 98.20!!! Did I OV yesterday when it was at the ow drop? so confusing :wacko:
> 
> hmmmm.... You might of ovulated yesterday but I would keep BD to be on the safe side. Also, my FS told me that if you use first urine that you will get a false positive because of the build up of LH during the night. So becareful about testing with FMU. I took one w/ my SMU about 2 1/2 hours after fmu and it was positive a little over a week ago but when I went in 2 hours later to have my LH blood drawn, it was 6 and nowhere near surging.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am aware, but trust me, these are true positives because the box says to use FMU and I know on hand, because I have been testing for a LONG time over 30 OPKS hahaha, and sometimes twice a day to be sure. Thanks for the help, I think yesterday was O day too based on the very low dip then high rise in temp today!
> 
> I did not BD last night, do I still have a chance of getting the eggy if I BD the 4 nights before O day??Click to expand...
> 
> I had 4 days of postive opk's this cycle (using the cb digi smiley face opk). Not sure why it was that long but temping confirmed my ovulation. Maybe it was just a strong ovulation? Not sure.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had 3 days of positive opks this month! What the heck? That has never ever happened to me before, so I'm hoping we all just super ovulated this month lolClick to expand...

Yes, we are super ovulators!! hehehe :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

EAandBA_TTC said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> TBH your GP won't do anything until you've been trying for at least a year. That's the average time it takes couples with no known problems to conceive.
> 
> Not entirely true... I went to the OBGYN for my yearly at the begining of November, 6 cycles TTC... He told me that if I wasn't comfortable waiting 12 months, and I was sure our timing was right, then we could start the process... Pretty much left if up to me within reason... I appreciated that, and will wait until about 10 months if we haven't gotten our BFP yet... So it really depends on the doctor.Click to expand...

It is true for the UK since we have the NHS here. We don't tend to see gynaecologists regularly unless we have a problem and our GP refers us.


----------



## lcTaylor

EAandBA_TTC said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> TBH your GP won't do anything until you've been trying for at least a year. That's the average time it takes couples with no known problems to conceive.
> 
> Not entirely true... I went to the OBGYN for my yearly at the begining of November, 6 cycles TTC... He told me that if I wasn't comfortable waiting 12 months, and I was sure our timing was right, then we could start the process... Pretty much left if up to me within reason... I appreciated that, and will wait until about 10 months if we haven't gotten our BFP yet... So it really depends on the doctor.Click to expand...

I went to an Infertility specialist after only tracking for 3 months. I wasn't getting any positives with OPKs. They saw me right away and didn't even ask how long we were TTC. Turned out crazy, she did an internal u/s as a part of the regular exam (to rule out cysts) and found that I was about to ovulate. She even told us when to dtd!


----------



## mindgames77

GO check out the Pregnancy Tests forum! I got a line!!! I'm only 6dpo so I'm 97.9% sure its just a shadow or something....its not an evap as the line has now disappeared! 

I'm not sure what to think...I'm freaking out a bit in excitement but do NOT want to get my hopes up, as 6dpo is too early to test +!!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts are super sore! like beyond any soreness I've ever had before! Especially the right one, I keep getting a stabbing pain in it too! 

I also have cramping similar to AF but different at the same time!

BFN still..:cry:

What's going on?:shrug:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All,

Mrs MM can you please count me out :witch: flew in last night 3 days early

I had a major coughing fit whilst sitting in the car, felt a huge twinge in lower right side (as if i had torn something) about an hour later got another huge twinge that actually took my breathe away about 4 hrs later light pink watery AF, have checked this morning and still the same so I guess i'm out this month, but looking on the bright side I get to test again this month :thumbup: 

GL all you ladies on you :BFP: this month


----------



## kitty2385

Can you add me to the list for december :D I'll be testing Dec 26th. Ty xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I got my first CBFM peak this morning so I now have a testing date. Put me down for the 16th please. I'll be testing before then but that's when AF is due.


----------



## Faylinameir

I'll be testing tomorrow and probably every other day until I either get a positive or AF, really weird for me past month and such. (bought a bunch of internet cheapies) Ive taken a lot of Faer but only used FMU on one... I always forget, plus ive been peeing at night a lot lately, last one I took mid-day on 11/26, was negative.

Rediculously tired all the time, very stiff/sore, headaches, nausea started about 4 days ago, sharp(ish) pains in my lady area, anxiety kicked into over-drive about a week ago, I couldn't go an hour without a panic attack, really weird craving for spicy things, and the worst of all - so light headed and dizzy. 

My problem is that for all my life I've never had a "real" period, I've had a constant period most my life, I started using progesterone cream which actually helped, well I went on vacation, stopped taking it while I was gone, came back and stopped bleeding at the beginning of October ish, lots of fun between now and then, I'm trying nope to get my hopes but because the few times I have gotten positives, it never sticks or worse, MC on thanksgiving several years back :'( (same day my evil sister/brother in law announced their pregnancy)

Step son just has this feeling I'm pregnant and won't stop pestering me about it, and of course wants a brother :wacko: and dad is dreaming about having a daughter, literally thats all hes been dreaming about for two weeks... creepy :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

My temps dropped again.. just a little I'm hoping it doesn't mean I'm out :(


----------



## AliBiz

I wouldn't worry, according to your chart you are only 4dpo, so its too early to be out yet. Its never mud over til AF shows up.


----------



## mummyfin

Uuuuughh my willpower to not think about ttc has run out already... I ovulated cd19 this month which is quite late for me, so only made it 4dpo before i've started obsessing!!! :S

x o x o


----------



## plastikpony

AC1987 said:


> My temps dropped again.. just a little I'm hoping it doesn't mean I'm out :(

Don't panic!! If you have a look at the other charts of the ladies who ended up being pg in the galleries on FF, you'll see most of their temps rise and drop. Yours is still WAY above the cover line so you're all good :)


----------



## PG5K

I think af might be starting early for me :(


----------



## ickle pand

A temp drop at 4 or 5 DPO is normal. We get an oestrogen surge around then and that's why our temps drop. After the surge they should go back up again :)


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> My breasts are super sore! like beyond any soreness I've ever had before! Especially the right one, I keep getting a stabbing pain in it too!
> 
> I also have cramping similar to AF but different at the same time!
> 
> BFN still..:cry:
> 
> What's going on?:shrug:

I've also been having super watery CM now...

:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

That sucks liz... the waiting must be killing u!!


----------



## lizlovelust

AC1987 said:


> That sucks liz... the waiting must be killing u!!

It's driving me insane :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

wohoo, temp rise number 2 after my dip, one more tomorrow to confirm OV, I am so excited! Is it a good sign if my temp just keeps increasing after ov? yesterday am it was 98.20 and this am it went up highter to 98.32


----------



## happybeany

It's me again :( I'm on CD42 (11 days longer than my longest cycle), still bfn's and no idea what's going on, so can't give you a date but pls can I join :) x


----------



## Angel baby

December 1st! Finally!


----------



## almosthere

Angel baby said:


> December 1st! Finally!

Yes, a new month, & lot's of new :bfp: to have! Woohoo DECEMBER! :dust:


----------



## AquaM

Hi ladies, I'm moving here from november, AF showed up two days late. So please put me down for my new year bean on 30th December. 

Baby dust to the even luckier December ttc/tww ladies. :dust:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Officially in the 2ww! So excited to test on the 9th! hopefully I get a positive..not sure how sensitive the dollar tree pregnancy tests are? but I'll be testing again on the 12th if I get a negative :witch: is due on the 13th.. Knock her on her butt mr. stork! :) :pink:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya Ladies, am considering picking up a test or two on the 14th when i do my christmas shopping!
What tests should I buy?


----------



## AC1987

SJDsMommy said:


> Officially in the 2ww! So excited to test on the 9th! hopefully I get a positive..not sure how sensitive the dollar tree pregnancy tests are? but I'll be testing again on the 12th if I get a negative :witch: is due on the 13th.. Knock her on her butt mr. stork! :) :pink:

I'll be testing with the dollar tree tests too... not gonna spend alot of money on brand name ones unless I get at least 2 or 3 positives on dollar tree ones :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday MRSMcD123!!:cake:

:test:TODAY!!:*JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAMIAM, KAYBRI2012, and NT123!!*:test:


:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *LADYROY, x HELEN x, MRS. RESA, DSWAN75, MOMOFONE08, MUSICGAL, NICOLA TTC, TOBBE, KITTY2385, FAYLINAMEIR, HAPPYBEANY, and AQUAM*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*TOBBE* I am going to put you down for the 5th, it is hard with not having a timing, but this should be ok. GL FXD :dust:

*MINDGAMES* that is early! I hope that it is the start to your BFP. Maybe your counting is off and your further DPO, because at the doc on Monday, she told me that there is no way they can determine pregnancy at 6/7 DPO because it would just be implanting at best. :dust:

*ALMOSTHERE* I&#8217;m hangin&#8217; in, praying hard and trying to NOT SS&#8230;. :haha: I sure hope your feeling about me is right! And yes, it is good if your temp continues to increase after OV, means you actually did. If it does dip after OV it is okay as long as it is above coverline and if it drops it is likely implantation GL:dust:

*LIZLOVE* Hun, I think that you should wait 2-3 days before testing again. You are going to get yourself worked up!:dust:

*143MOM* well, I hope I am one of the no symptoms to BFP ladies!!:dust:

*ICKLE* YAY for your peak&#8230;. See you on the 16th!:dust:

*AC1987* You are definitely not out. Check chart on *page 41 you are only 4DPO, plus as long as it is above coverline you are good, even a dip below is fine as it could be implantation


 I am so sorry to hear that that DAMNED witch  has shown her ugly face to you TIGERLILLIE!!  I hope you join us later in December or January(posted on front page) it will be awesome to share in your TWW again as you WILL get that BFP!! 

LADIES When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 41 to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>Started in Nov Thread, on 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


AFM...You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their s unless there is some major symptom.... WAITING.... GL FXD! 



WELCOME to DECEMBER testing with MrsMM24 LADIES!!!


*First Page Cheerfully Updated* Pass the word that January thread is posted.*


----------



## Angel baby

I really like the dollar tree test better than the IC since I've been testing my trigger out. They are 20's too. I know my HCG has to be less than 20 right now and it's still picking it up. Takes a few minutes to see the line and make sure you wait the required time with them or you will miss it. Also, the longer they sit the darker the lines become. Anyways, I'm really pleased with the dollar test.


----------



## almosthere

I love the dollar tests too! although if i get a pos i will run out to the store to get the kind that predicts how many weeks i am! hehe. how many weeks can it predict up to? looks like they always say 1-2 or 2-3....and does anyone know what brand those are?


----------



## happybeany

Can someone look at my chart? I have no idea whats going on :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## Angel baby

almosthere said:


> I love the dollar tests too! although if i get a pos i will run out to the store to get the kind that predicts how many weeks i am! hehe. how many weeks can it predict up to? looks like they always say 1-2 or 2-3....and does anyone know what brand those are?

It's a Clearblue digital w/ conception indicator plus. They do not sell them in the states because it is not FDA approved. I bought mine from Amazon online and it took a week and half to get here because going through customs. I have mine for when I get a actual positive too. But 2 come in the pack so I gave my second one away. I think they are neat too!

I have my dollar test but everyone please don't think it's actual positive because I took the HCG trigger and I'm testing them out but I love seeing the positives. I really hope that line doesn't disappear now.


----------



## Angel baby

happybeany said:


> Can someone look at my chart? I have no idea whats going on :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

I'm sorry your having such a long cycle. I looked at your chart and it really is hard to tell. I know a lady that went 60days for a cycle and ended up being a BFP. So lots of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok question time!
When using the BBT therm (or whatever it's called :haha: ) 
How do you know when you have O-ed without checking CM or anything else?


----------



## almosthere

i think your O is somewhere between the drop and rise line =)


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you kadies think abiut my chart? Anyone know when it usually starts to dip for AF?


----------



## AliBiz

Thank God its finally December! Woohoo!


----------



## almosthere

Angel baby said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> I love the dollar tests too! although if i get a pos i will run out to the store to get the kind that predicts how many weeks i am! hehe. how many weeks can it predict up to? looks like they always say 1-2 or 2-3....and does anyone know what brand those are?
> 
> It's a Clearblue digital w/ conception indicator plus. They do not sell them in the states because it is not FDA approved. I bought mine from Amazon online and it took a week and half to get here because going through customs. I have mine for when I get a actual positive too. But 2 come in the pack so I gave my second one away. I think they are neat too!
> 
> I have my dollar test but everyone please don't think it's actual positive because I took the HCG trigger and I'm testing them out but I love seeing the positives. I really hope that line doesn't disappear now.
> 
> View attachment 305021Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, and I am confused-are you preggers?! why is the line getting lighter? =(


----------



## cckarting

you will know when you O'd by a clear shift in your temps. you will have a spike and the next 3 days of consistanly higher temps.


----------



## 143Mom

SO EXCITED TO SEE THAT EVERYONES TESTING DAYS ARE RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!:flower:

I felt like this day was never going to come after sitting out in November!:happydance:
AF is due the 6th! I hope she stays away and I can hold out on testing until then.

Not too much different going on here. Still hot at night, still have sore bbs, still having weird dreams, my temps are stable and high, and I am still wicked tired. The only new thing is that I am starving LOL Trying to be good about choosing healthy snacks but that can be so hard when all you want is toast with peanutbutter:dohh: I hope these are all good signs of a BFP and not PMS...

Hows every one else doing?:hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

cckarting said:


> you will know when you O'd by a clear shift in your temps. you will have a spike and the next 3 days of consistanly higher temps.

Thanks! :thumbup:

Will have to start temping it looks like a good way to know for sure!


----------



## 143Mom

*almostthere*
How you doing today?? You get a O confirmation yet?


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> 143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also

How exciting...want to be buddies?


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> What do you kadies think abiut my chart? Anyone know when it usually starts to dip for AF?

anyone?


----------



## Angel baby

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you kadies think abiut my chart? Anyone know when it usually starts to dip for AF?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...

Ine takes a dramatic dive the day of AF


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry, stupid phone. "mine"


----------



## PrincessTaz

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you kadies think abiut my chart? Anyone know when it usually starts to dip for AF?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...

It's only my 1st month temping so I'm no expert but I think af would normally show when your temps drop below the cover line but then again I also know that some people don't get a temp drop until a few days after af has started. I guess it's different for everyone though. I'm not actually much help, sorry. I hope you get your answer.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw poo i wish i would get a few dip temps warning me, i still have a BFN and im 12DPO and ive been having some cramping on and off for a couple days now


----------



## ihmlisbt

lizlovelust said:


> Aw poo i wish i would get a few dip temps warning me, i still have a BFN and im 12DPO and ive been having some cramping on and off for a couple days now

I would wait until AF is due...I got BFN for a couple of days and the day before and AF was due today and tested again and got a faint BFP...not getting my hopes up yet though - I feel like I need more of a confirmation lol so I've been holding my pee for 2 hours...going to hold out for another 1 or 2 and try again. GL to you!!


----------



## hoping4girl

lizlovelust said:


> Aw poo i wish i would get a few dip temps warning me, i still have a BFN and im 12DPO and ive been having some cramping on and off for a couple days now

your charts look like it takes a dip either on the day of AF or a day before....it looks good for this month but also seems your temps are higher this month that the other months...lots of luck to you!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I have 2 dollar store tests, testing the 9th and again the 12 if the first is negative, and I'll keep going until I get the witch or a BFP :) if I get a positive I'll test again most likely with a clear blue easy digital or a first response, whichever is cheaper at the store lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Checked walmart.com..looks like clear blue is cheaper :) I'm not going to get one unless I get a positive though, I'll use it up for sure otherwise and it seems like a waste of money to see a negative result!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
how's everyone?
Am sitting here none stop yawning! so very tired already!
think it'll be an early night for me!


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also
> 
> How exciting...want to be buddies?Click to expand...

Absolutely! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ihmlisbt said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Aw poo i wish i would get a few dip temps warning me, i still have a BFN and im 12DPO and ive been having some cramping on and off for a couple days now
> 
> I would wait until AF is due...I got BFN for a couple of days and the day before and AF was due today and tested again and got a faint BFP...not getting my hopes up yet though - I feel like I need more of a confirmation lol so I've been holding my pee for 2 hours...going to hold out for another 1 or 2 and try again. GL to you!!Click to expand...

Oh wow so there is hope still!! You should post a photo for us all to see!



hoping4girl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Aw poo i wish i would get a few dip temps warning me, i still have a BFN and im 12DPO and ive been having some cramping on and off for a couple days now
> 
> your charts look like it takes a dip either on the day of AF or a day before....it looks good for this month but also seems your temps are higher this month that the other months...lots of luck to you!!!!Click to expand...

Yea my temps do seem higher this cycle, its also a longedr cycle this time too. I hope its a good sign


----------



## ihmlisbt

Yes there is still hope...i was convinced AF was going to show because of these cramps but nstothing. I still dont believe it yet. I decided Im not going to test until again until tomorrow or Saturday since hcg hormones double every 48 hours. If it is true this will be my first time pg. I will try to post a pic though. GL to you!


----------



## minni2906

happybeany said:


> Can someone look at my chart? I have no idea whats going on :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

This is how my chart looked when I was temping... This is why I gave up. I couldn't get a pattern or anything! I plan to retry temping since I have this lovely forum of people who can help interpret the darn thing!!:thumbup::xmas23:


----------



## PrincessTaz

This may sound like a silly question but hey, I'm not know for being the sharpest tool in the box! lol

Is it ok to have a nice hot bath while you're in the luteal phase? I know it's deffo a no no when pregnant but I'm only 3dpo so do you think it wiould be ok? I just fancy a nice, hot,realxing, candle lit soak in the bath.


----------



## hoping4girl

OK, crazy me who can't seem to believe that my baby will stick took another test today, it is a bit darker than the last one I took on monday night. It is the same darkness as the control, so thats good. I just wish it was super dark like others I have seen!!! but, its starting to make me believe! I'm feeling better today!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hoping4girl said:


> OK, crazy me who can't seem to believe that my baby will stick took another test today, it is a bit darker than the last one I took on monday night. It is the same darkness as the control, so thats good. I just wish it was super dark like others I have seen!!! but, its starting to make me believe! I'm feeling better today!!

Congrats again hun! :hugs:
Looking forward to the baby pictures :flower: (even though it is a bit away :haha: )


----------



## fiona23

Just noticed a small amout of brown blood when I went to the loo, af isn't due till Sunday so I am praying this could be implantation but can't help feeling this isn't my month :( On the positive side I still have no cramps at all and I have never had af without cramping before so fingers crossed x


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> *almostthere*
> How you doing today?? You get a O confirmation yet?

Thanks for asking, how are you? And I am good! I did not get cross hairs on FF yet, but I stopped OPKing. I figured I would prob get another pos and just get frustrated. However, day 2 of temp rise since my huge temp drop, so think I am about 2DPO!!!! All I need is one more high temp tomorrow am and my OV will be confirmed =) 

And Q for all ladies...If I get my 3 days of high temp tomorrow, does that make me 3 DPO or 4DPO for tomorrow? Thanks!

Overall, I am in a hugely good mood today, must be the Christmas spirit kicking in! Keep daydreaming about giving my husband an early xmas gift-a BFP! I am staying VERY hopeful and just hoping to not see AF. FF predicts it is due the 5th, but that would just be a crazy short LP although I OV late in my cycle. So hoping to not see AF at all, but if I do, hoping not to see it til the 10th!

Babydust to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## ihmlisbt

I know it's hard to see but easier to see in person...
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i266/jackiet387/IMG_3320.jpg


----------



## almosthere

woohoo congrats, hope it gets darker for you! how many DPO are you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

ihmlisbt said:


> I know it's hard to see but easier to see in person...
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i266/jackiet387/IMG_3320.jpg

Congrats! Can DEF see it!


----------



## fiona23

Ah wow, congratulations - I can definitely see the line there x


----------



## ihmlisbt

14dpo today. Thanks everyone. Had a BFN for the past 4 days lol until today...


----------



## AliBiz

I see a second line!!! Congratulations


----------



## minni2906

I see it too!!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## paula181

Congratulations :dance:

Xx


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats!! :D


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also
> 
> How exciting...want to be buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! :)Click to expand...

Yeah....your my first buddy!!! Feel so special LOL
I am sooooo sleepy!
3:00pm slump is killing me


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also
> 
> How exciting...want to be buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....your my first buddy!!! Feel so special LOL
> I am sooooo sleepy!
> 3:00pm slump is killing meClick to expand...

you crack me up, you have been sleepy this whole thread:xmas15:, go take a nap! :haha:


----------



## AliBiz

I'm sleepy most of the time, but thats mostly down to a B12 problem, and my next shot is due so I can't even call it a symptom....Its nearly bedtime here tho, so I get to hit the hay very soon :)


----------



## Heather11

ihmlisbt said:


> 14dpo today. Thanks everyone. Had a BFN for the past 4 days lol until today...

I see it too! yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 143Mom your chart looks great, FXd its your month. According to FF I'm due to test 6th also
> 
> How exciting...want to be buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....your my first buddy!!! Feel so special LOL
> I am sooooo sleepy!
> 3:00pm slump is killing meClick to expand...
> 
> you crack me up, you have been sleepy this whole thread:xmas15:, go take a nap! :haha:Click to expand...

ha ha ha I actually got to today!!! Its was nice and guess what!! I am not sleepy!!!


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> I'm sleepy most of the time, but thats mostly down to a B12 problem, and my next shot is due so I can't even call it a symptom....Its nearly bedtime here tho, so I get to hit the hay very soon :)

that me too!!! I go once a month for a shot and I am in school going for my Registered Nursing and have two very active boys ages 6 and 8 so studying is what I do when normal peopple sleep!


----------



## Butterfly22

ihmlisbt said:


> I know it's hard to see but easier to see in person...
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i266/jackiet387/IMG_3320.jpg

I def see it!! Congrats!! Have a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I'm sleepy most of the time, but thats mostly down to a B12 problem, and my next shot is due so I can't even call it a symptom....Its nearly bedtime here tho, so I get to hit the hay very soon :)
> 
> that me too!!! I go once a month for a shot and I am in school going for my Registered Nursing and have two very active boys ages 6 and 8 so studying is what I do when normal peopple sleep!Click to expand...

OMG I GET b12 SHOTS TOO! haha my husband and mom give me them so instead of paying 20 a month i only pay 3.00 We should be the b-12 bump buddies! :haha:


----------



## AliBiz

I have to have them every 2weeks and its 55 a go, so my Mam gives them to me too :)


----------



## bdawn8403

Been noticing my cervix and around it is much wetter than my usual 2ww. Its not a dry sticky, its a wet creamy/sticky. Hmm....have 5 days to go till period before I find out. Haven't taken one test yet and don't have the urge to. Hope my predictions are correct!


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Been noticing my cervix and around it is much wetter than my usual 2ww. Its not a dry sticky, its a wet creamy/sticky. Hmm....have 5 days to go till period before I find out. Haven't taken one test yet and don't have the urge to. Hope my predictions are correct!

Hey Lady how've you been? not spoke to you in quite a while!


----------



## immy11

Hello! I'm not sure when I will be ovulating because i have just stopped bleeding after my miscarriage but I'm trying right away :)
You can put me down to test on the 21st please
Thanks! Good luck everyone..


----------



## bdawn8403

Queen Bee. said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Been noticing my cervix and around it is much wetter than my usual 2ww. Its not a dry sticky, its a wet creamy/sticky. Hmm....have 5 days to go till period before I find out. Haven't taken one test yet and don't have the urge to. Hope my predictions are correct!
> 
> Hey Lady how've you been? not spoke to you in quite a while!Click to expand...

I'm still alive :haha: 

You?


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Been noticing my cervix and around it is much wetter than my usual 2ww. Its not a dry sticky, its a wet creamy/sticky. Hmm....have 5 days to go till period before I find out. Haven't taken one test yet and don't have the urge to. Hope my predictions are correct!
> 
> Hey Lady how've you been? not spoke to you in quite a while!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still alive :haha:
> 
> You?Click to expand...

im hanging in there, still waiting... very impatiently lol


----------



## AC1987

I feel like I'm having twinges tonight or something putting pressure in me.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

You can put me down for the 11th.....:)
I'm 4dpo right now and my throat is killing me...
My breasts are starting to get sore again too...but that happened last time..
However, I got a bfp on the 26th of Nov...I took three tests..
I took a test on two on the 25th that came up negative and threw away and on the 26th I took one in the morning and it came up negative...However,this is the weird thing...
I was looking in the trash for something and the test that I took on the 26th was positive and the other two were still negative....So, IDK...I haven't tested since then...I'll just wait until my AF is suppose to arrive...


----------



## almosthere

AliBiz said:


> I have to have them every 2weeks and its 55 a go, so my Mam gives them to me too :)

Ahh it is so ridiculous how a medication you need for your entire life could be priced so high! I only need it once a month, I thought that was the case with all b-12ers unless you are new to getting the shot, in that case I got one once a week until my levels were normal. Oh, the excitement of our lives! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

bdawn8403 said:


> Been noticing my cervix and around it is much wetter than my usual 2ww. Its not a dry sticky, its a wet creamy/sticky. Hmm....have 5 days to go till period before I find out. Haven't taken one test yet and don't have the urge to. Hope my predictions are correct!

GL!


----------



## lizlovelust

My cramps are super strong but dul... No af or bfp still


----------



## charmedlassie

ihmlisbt said:


> 14dpo today. Thanks everyone. Had a BFN for the past 4 days lol until today...

This has given me a wee bit hope. 12dpo today and took an ic this morning but it was totally negetive...stark white which made me think I'm def out. Although my boobs have been unusually sore and I felt a bit sick when I came home from work today around 6ish. So I don't know.

This month since ovulation has been a bit crazy, I've had major cravings for baileys liquer, bad diarrhoea that lasted 2 days, a cold that lasted 2 days, reeeally tired like yesterday I got up at 1pm then went back to bed around 6ish for a couple of hours and pure roasting all the time. 

:shrug:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok odd question but is it normal to be nauseous around the time of ovulation? pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, but today and the day before yesterday I've been feeling slightly nauseous ..though I didn't feel that way yesterday for whatever reason. 

I know its way too early to be morning sickness! (which I only ever had one night with my son! ) and I dont remember ever having felt sick before around ovulation but just wondering if its common at all?

Of course it might just be something else too, who knows..

Its not bad at all..only slightly feeling sick but still makes me curious.


----------



## KamIAm

Hi!!! I haven't been back on this thread since last month when I asked to be added to be testing today....

Well my AF was due on Tues and planned on testing today.... 

Still no sign of AF but tested negative this morning... ( My AF is never late, only time is when I'm preg!) So I plan on testing again in the morning!!! 

Thanks Ladies and FX'd for you all!! Can't wait to see all the BFP's roll in!!!!


----------



## almosthere

SJDsMommy said:


> Ok odd question but is it normal to be nauseous around the time of ovulation? pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, but today and the day before yesterday I've been feeling slightly nauseous ..though I didn't feel that way yesterday for whatever reason.
> 
> I know its way too early to be morning sickness! (which I only ever had one night with my son! ) and I dont remember ever having felt sick before around ovulation but just wondering if its common at all?
> 
> Of course it might just be something else too, who knows..
> 
> Its not bad at all..only slightly feeling sick but still makes me curious.

I felt like this last month and this month. however did not pin point actual ovulation date until this month and i almost threw up 6/7 days before ov so not sure if it is a pre ov sign or what...


----------



## sharnw

*7 dpo 5 days left for AF* 

Feeling a hit of nauseous all of a sudden, might be dehydration went from 37.12 at 11.30 am to 37.34 at 1.30 pm 

yesterday at *6 dpo* i thought AF was coming same symptoms like her, 

nothing today, still sore bbs but now feeling ill, wanna vomit :( (sorry for tmi)


----------



## ihmlisbt

charmedlassie said:


> ihmlisbt said:
> 
> 
> 14dpo today. Thanks everyone. Had a BFN for the past 4 days lol until today...
> 
> This has given me a wee bit hope. 12dpo today and took an ic this morning but it was totally negetive...stark white which made me think I'm def out. Although my boobs have been unusually sore and I felt a bit sick when I came home from work today around 6ish. So I don't know.
> 
> This month since ovulation has been a bit crazy, I've had major cravings for baileys liquer, bad diarrhoea that lasted 2 days, a cold that lasted 2 days, reeeally tired like yesterday I got up at 1pm then went back to bed around 6ish for a couple of hours and pure roasting all the time.
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Please dont give up hope...I tested on 13 dpo and days before with ic's and got negatives until today it was positive on a frer and I am testing again tomorrow with a different brand just to confirm it until my drs appointment on tueday (coincidentally set up over a month ago) so either keep testing or hold out until the day AF is due. GL to you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

almosthere said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok odd question but is it normal to be nauseous around the time of ovulation? pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, but today and the day before yesterday I've been feeling slightly nauseous ..though I didn't feel that way yesterday for whatever reason.
> 
> I know its way too early to be morning sickness! (which I only ever had one night with my son! ) and I dont remember ever having felt sick before around ovulation but just wondering if its common at all?
> 
> Of course it might just be something else too, who knows..
> 
> Its not bad at all..only slightly feeling sick but still makes me curious.
> 
> I felt like this last month and this month. however did not pin point actual ovulation date until this month and i almost threw up 6/7 days before ov so not sure if it is a pre ov sign or what...Click to expand...



I hope its not pre ovulation.. yesterday would have been 2 weeks from when AF should be due..since the last 2 months I have been crampy for a day or 2 about a week before AF happened..I really hope thats not all ovulation because that would mean I have a 7 day LP but the sickness might not be anything and the cramping might just be pms..here's hoping! If I had the money to spare id go grab like 37 OPKs and test every day lol..oh well hopefully its nothing serious and my lp is normal

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## AliBiz

almosthere said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I have to have them every 2weeks and its 55 a go, so my Mam gives them to me too :)
> 
> Ahh it is so ridiculous how a medication you need for your entire life could be priced so high! I only need it once a month, I thought that was the case with all b-12ers unless you are new to getting the shot, in that case I got one once a week until my levels were normal. Oh, the excitement of our lives! :haha:Click to expand...

I totally agree..the actual medication is only 7 euro for 5 rounds but the clinic charges 55 to give it to you, so my Mam got trained up, which is saving me a fortune! 

I was having the shots once a month but my levels started dropping again so they've inccreased it to every 2 weeks and I have to have my levels checked again now before Christmas to see where to go from here....I often wonder if that affecting my chances with TTC?


----------



## ickle pand

I think today is my ov day. I got my second peak on my CBFM and got a nice temp drop. I'm very excited! 

My mum has this sculpure at her work which is basically two big pillars and they have a theory that everyone who walks between them gets pregnant. She got me to do it in Feb and I got pregnant in April, so I'm going to meet her for lunch today and do it again. I'm not usually superstitious but I'm throwing everything I can at this cycle since it's my last chance to conceive before what would've been my DD. I even took some of my DH's Benylin Mucus cough mixture since it has the same ingredient as robutissen, even though it's disgusting lol!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Ilikecake

hoping4girl said:


> OK, crazy me who can't seem to believe that my baby will stick took another test today, it is a bit darker than the last one I took on monday night. It is the same darkness as the control, so thats good. I just wish it was super dark like others I have seen!!! but, its starting to make me believe! I'm feeling better today!!

I never once had a dark line while pregnant with James. They were always faint...I was in denial (even after scans) and tested through out my pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

so I put my temp in today, it rose a bit :happydance: only I've been having watery/sticky cm... only if I put it on FF it tries to make me even less dpo :(... so I don't think I'll add it but I'll keep a note of it.


----------



## bdawn8403

AC1987 said:


> so I put my temp in today, it rose a bit :happydance: only I've been having watery/sticky cm... only if I put it on FF it tries to make me even less dpo :(... so I don't think I'll add it but I'll keep a note of it.

Thats strange. It has never refused mine before. It just says it recorded fertile cm :shrug:


----------



## juicyjen

Hi everyone!
im new here, today in fact! im in the 2 ww, testing saturday 10th december! fingers crossed for us all! a xmas bfp would be the best xmas present ever! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
Another cold day here, woke up with a bit of a scratchy throat. :(
No symptoms here really, so am just holding on and hoping i get my BFP! :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck ladies. If I ever get chance I'll read the charting instructions on ff. That will be my aim for next month if this one is a failure.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like I'm out, my temps are slowly going down and I'm still having cramping which I'm sure is AF on her way :(

Still BFN


----------



## lizlovelust

What does it mean when you get a second line but it's a white line, but it came up within the 5 min. time frame? I can see it as clear as day in person...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0146-1.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - that's just the antibody strip that reacts if there's any HCG there. It's just showing up as white because the background of the test hasn't cleared yet.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - that's just the antibody strip that reacts if there's any HCG there. It's just showing up as white because the background of the test hasn't cleared yet.

Yea it's cleared, the background is white too, but the line is super super white :wacko:


----------



## rogue53

The white is where the antibody strip is, and would react and turn pink if it detected hcg...i would do another one as it sounds faulty, good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think the test is faulty, or there wouldn't be a control line. You can usually see something on tests, even before you use them, but it doesn't mean anything, unless it has colour.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:witch:got me, but I'm happy. Mrs.MM24 can you put me down for the 31st? Thanks! My last cycle was over 40 days mainly due to stress. I had a coworker have a horrible seizure at work, fall into a coma, and pass away Nov 3rd. Then a week later on the day of his funeral another coworker passed out at work and passed away later that day. I ovulated two weeks later than usual due to the stress and trauma of seeing all that. I am so excited about this cycle! I learned so much from all of you about ttc over the past few weeks - I can't wait to put it all to use! :dust: to you all!


----------



## almosthere

ok kind of sad today. My temps after my big drop for OV were 98.20, 98.30 and 98.02. My coverline is 98.0 Is this bad that my temp was lower than he first days? =( I slept horrible and kept waking up, could this have made my temp lower?


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> I don't think the test is faulty, or there wouldn't be a control line. You can usually see something on tests, even before you use them, but it doesn't mean anything, unless it has colour.

Ive used this brand of IC before and never got a line like this before... :wacko:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

almosthere said:


> ok kind of sad today. My temps after my big drop for OV were 98.20, 98.30 and 98.02. My coverline is 98.0 Is this bad that my temp was lower than he first days? =( I slept horrible and kept waking up, could this have made my temp lower?

It is still above your coverline. Your sleeping pattern could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## almosthere

I hope so! I was kind of awake the hour before taking it i was still trying to sleep! And somehow our munchkin cat managed to turn the t.v on at 3/4 am and woke me up i thought a spanish person broke in our house because the tv was on the spanish channel. Haha.


----------



## almosthere

AliBiz said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I have to have them every 2weeks and its 55 a go, so my Mam gives them to me too :)
> 
> Ahh it is so ridiculous how a medication you need for your entire life could be priced so high! I only need it once a month, I thought that was the case with all b-12ers unless you are new to getting the shot, in that case I got one once a week until my levels were normal. Oh, the excitement of our lives! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree..the actual medication is only 7 euro for 5 rounds but the clinic charges 55 to give it to you, so my Mam got trained up, which is saving me a fortune!
> 
> I was having the shots once a month but my levels started dropping again so they've inccreased it to every 2 weeks and I have to have my levels checked again now before Christmas to see where to go from here....I often wonder if that affecting my chances with TTC?Click to expand...

I wonder about that too. If it makes you feel better, I saw a specialist because of my family history with health and my b-12 deficiency, and she told me it will not affect ttc or the baby as long as my levels are normal! So we are just fine in that department!:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere said:


> ok kind of sad today. My temps after my big drop for OV were 98.20, 98.30 and 98.02. My coverline is 98.0 Is this bad that my temp was lower than he first days? =( I slept horrible and kept waking up, could this have made my temp lower?

Yeah that will definitely have affected your temp. I'd tick the sleep deprived box since you didn't get 3 hours unbroken sleep before you temped.


----------



## almosthere

yes i did hit that! haha. ff is saying AF is not due until the 14th now, but that would mean I would go from a 29 DC to a 36! It must be assuming I have a 14 day LP but I think mine is 9


----------



## AC1987

almosthere said:


> yes i did hit that! haha. ff is saying AF is not due until the 14th now, but that would mean I would go from a 29 DC to a 36! It must be assuming I have a 14 day LP but I think mine is 9

FF put my test date at the 16th! There is NO way I'm gonna wait THAT long to test seeing as AF is due for me on the 10th or 11th:haha:


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere - Is this your first cycle temping? It takes FF a little while to work out what's normal for you. Hopefully AF doesn't come at all though :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!!:*!!BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, and PG5K*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAMIAM, KAYBRI2012, and NT123*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *IHMLISBT, IMMY11, BABYMAYBEPLZ, SHARNW, and JUICYJEN*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*ANGEL_BABY* I use the dollar store to feed my POAS addiction from about 10DPO until. If a BFP, then it is on to the ONE digi HPT that I have. I haven't had to do this in a while though, as this cycle and the last I have vowed not to test until late!:dust:

*HAPPYBEANY* it is not easy to tell with your chart. Do you normally have longer cycles? That would be twll-tale...:dust:

*QUEEN BEE.* with your temp you can't tell that you ARE OVg, but you can tell when it has passed. When your temp drops then has a large rise of .04 or more the next day and stays high, you OVd on the day that it was low. Temps confirm OV occurred. It is VERY worth trying to confirm actual OV, many women think the pain they feel, and the fertile CM means they are OVg but those are all signs, the temp shows actual.

*ALMOSTHERE* nope, coverline is just to help you see your pattern after OV. It shouldn't effect it as it could be implantation to cause the dip. But if you did not sleep well, I would disregard the temp and try to make sure to get the rest down for the remainder.:dust:

*LIZLOVE* Once you get a constant dropping temp, it is likely that AF is enroute, but not 100% true every time. You should use the comparison tool on the FF site, because your anxiety in doing this without seeing other models, causes your cycles to fluctuate. Look at that tool and compare your chart to others so you can see the similarities Hun. I am not sure why you never got a white line before on your tests, because that is just the back drop of where a line should be if PG. GL:dust:

*143MOM* hot nights sound very promising! FXD and your chart is looking really good. so happy that you and ALIBIZ have become TTC buddies and future bump buddies!:dust:

*IHMLISBT* welcome to the group, I can certainly see that line on the pics without any adjustment. I am putting you for testing on the 3rd! GL :dust:

*MINNI* definitely try the BBT again, we are definitely here to help you through. :dust:

*HOPING4GIRL* take as many tests as you can stand, we totally understand, I know I would likely do the same as I am praying for a BFP but also a sticky BFP... 

*FIONA* hope AF is staying far away from you today! :dust:

*BDAWN* I am very proud of you not testing yet! GL FXD!:dust:

*IMMY11* I remember your BFP from my other thread, so sorry for your loss, but I am happy to see you here again!:dust:

*KAMIAM* Good Luck today with your testing :dust:

*SHARNW* How about we try to put you down for testing on the 7th Hun? :dust:

*ICKLE* I am going to agree with you after looking at your chart Hun! OV day!!! Is BDg today apart of your plan from the last time? GL at lunch with mom!!!!:dust:

*AC1987* if your CM is sticky, you should list sticky on your FF, not watery even if it is watery. Sticky is what they are looking for. Use this to help with cycle normalalities:dust:

*SUPERWOMANTTC* it does sound like you had a very rough go of it at work last cycle. Glad to have you back this month with alot less stress! GL :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 41* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 



_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MrsMM:*Thanks! all more clear now, think im going to pick the therm up in town when i go shopping the 14th, my luck i'll buy it and not even need it lol
Though i wouldnt complain :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks MrsMM. We're trying to follow SMEP so will be DTD tonight and tomorrow to make sure we have all the bases covered. I walk through the magic pillars twice at lunchtime so I joked to my mum that I'll end up with twins. Keeping everything crossed :)


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies, 

How is everyone feeling? I just have sore BBS, which I had with my BFP on 10/31. Hoping it's a good sign, even if we wanted to wait one cycle lol. Our new insurance doesn't kick in until the 1st of January, so hopefully if we get a BFP on the 6th of December, they won't count it as a pre-existing condition. 

Hope we get our BFP's !!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks MrsMM, i wish id get my pod already, my crampsd are starting to subside so im a little confused about whats going on with me... im having lots of ECM with a tint of yellow... Still no sign of AF and no BFP yet either.... I dont feel like AF is coming anymore, shes due tomorrow or sunday. :shrug:


----------



## KamIAm

*Thanks MrsMM* Well ... My AF was due on Nov 30... I tested yesterday afternoon with a digi got a BFN... Tested again this morning with FMU with digi for a BFN and then ran to the store and bought FRER, just tested this afternoon and got a BFN :dohh:

Still no AF... Which is a GREAT sign for me... I'm like a machine, runs like clockwork .. So, late AF is VERY promising... BUT getting frustated ... Would have sworn if I was preg it would have shown up positive already ... :shrug:

Think I should give it a few days til I test again but man I don't wanna! LOL!

My symptoms are pretty typical at the moment... Doesn't feel like AF is coming except for the cramping ...but feeling very woozy :sick: and starved to death :munch: .... So, I'm still in the game... Just waiting ..... Twiddling my thumbs (going insane!!) :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

KamIAm said:


> *Thanks MrsMM* Well ... My AF was due on Nov 30... I tested yesterday afternoon with a digi got a BFN... Tested again this morning with FMU with digi for a BFN and then ran to the store and bought FRER, just tested this afternoon and got a BFN :dohh:
> 
> Still no AF... Which is a GREAT sign for me... I'm like a machine, runs like clockwork .. So, late AF is VERY promising... BUT getting frustated ... Would have sworn if I was preg it would have shown up positive already ... :shrug:
> 
> Think I should give it a few days til I test again but man I don't wanna! LOL!
> 
> My symptoms are pretty typical at the moment... Doesn't feel like AF is coming except for the cramping ...but feeling very woozy :sick: and starved to death :munch: .... So, I'm still in the game... Just waiting ..... Twiddling my thumbs (going insane!!) :wacko:

Sounds very promising! Fxed for you :dust:


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> ok kind of sad today. My temps after my big drop for OV were 98.20, 98.30 and 98.02. My coverline is 98.0 Is this bad that my temp was lower than he first days? =( I slept horrible and kept waking up, could this have made my temp lower?

I took a nap upon the advice of someone yesterday and slept like crap last night too! My temp was 98.0 from 98.4 so I am going to assume that sleeping like crap would mess with the temp because you need a solid three hours and I def. did not even get a solid two! 

Oh well...

B-12 Bump Buddies is cute....and guess what I am not tired today. I actually think I was getting to much down time in the moring and starting my day to late. Today I moved my schedule around a bit and exercised before I did anything and my energy has been great!

How are you today?


----------



## SJDsMommy

After doing some google research I'm wondering if I should wait longer to take a test..what do you guys think? I'm planning to test on the 9th but AF isn't due until the 13th. I'll be testing first with a dollar tree pregnancy test and those aren't early tests. So maybe I should wait until the 12th like I was originally planning?

Has anyone ever gotten a positive early with one of those tests? If no positive/AF by the 15th I'll get a different brand..


----------



## 143Mom

*AliBiz* Good luck with the B-12 test. I dont think that it has anything to do with TTC but you should always check with the Dr about any meds you are taking while TTC. 

How are you other wise?


----------



## Crystal5483

Ladies I think I may be out. Having some cm with pinkish tiny. AF due Monday. I didn't have IB with DD so it must be her showing her ugly face early!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more. 

Fiona x


----------



## lizlovelust

So i did another IC and it had another whiteish line that came up before 5 min. ive done several other ICs from the same batch and none had the whiteish line, my friend even tried one and hers never got the line... :shrug:


----------



## charmedlassie

Hello! 

So I took a test this morning and this is what came up (sorry it's blurry, took it on my crap bb camera) in about a min but then when I looked at it again after my shower it had gone! The control line had faded slightly too. So I'm thinking just an evap.

I went to the toilet today at work and wiped at there was like orangey/pale red on the paper, not usual for me but has made me think I'm out :( I still bought 3 tests today though just incase af doesnt show. :dohh: lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00698-20111202-1222.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## buttons1

Hi ladies I'm so excited I tested early this morning and got my bfp. Good luck to you all


----------



## ihmlisbt

Congrats! xx


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats buttons & GL to all waiting for darker lines on their tests!


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> ok kind of sad today. My temps after my big drop for OV were 98.20, 98.30 and 98.02. My coverline is 98.0 Is this bad that my temp was lower than he first days? =( I slept horrible and kept waking up, could this have made my temp lower?
> 
> I took a nap upon the advice of someone yesterday and slept like crap last night too! My temp was 98.0 from 98.4 so I am going to assume that sleeping like crap would mess with the temp because you need a solid three hours and I def. did not even get a solid two!
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> B-12 Bump Buddies is cute....and guess what I am not tired today. I actually think I was getting to much down time in the moring and starting my day to late. Today I moved my schedule around a bit and exercised before I did anything and my energy has been great!
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...


Hahaha glad you caught up on some sleep! I am well thanks! I do feel a little down with my tiny temp drop and being about 3 DPO and not having any symptoms at all, but trying to be hopeful. :thumbup:


----------



## minni2906

Thanks, MrsMM! I am going to begin temping again and I'll try to figure out how to link my chart so you all can stalk. :haha:

Hoping4Girl - Test as often as you like, we will not criticize!!! :thumbup:

*AFM* - I'm on CD43 right now. OMG! This is torture. I just wanna have my normal cycle back!!! :xmas18: As for SS (although, I'm not even sure it's SS as, I don't know when AF is due, OR if I O'd :xmas22: ) Nauseous, Gassy, Headache!!!, Boobs are itchy (and have been for DAYS), and I'm quite tired. But, not getting my hopes up since I've no idea what my body is doing. :xmas23: 

GL and FXed for everyone testing!! :dust::dust:


----------



## AliBiz

I'm out ladies....AF has arrived this evening, no warning whatsoever, which I normally have...just went to the loo and there she was....Also means that my dates were correct and I OV in CD 16, eventho FF said it was CD 18.

I hate being out this early in the month, I don't get any of the excitement...

Anyway, I think I'm going to sit December out, just relax, enjoy Christmas and come back in the New Year....

GL to all you ladies, can't wait to hear how many fantastic BFPs come out of December....See you in the New Year!!


----------



## Monkey monkey

Oooooo!! Tested early and got my bfp, tested few hours later and got the same!! Eeeeek!! Still pretty faint so gonna test again on Monday but looking good :)


----------



## AliBiz

Monkey monkey said:


> Oooooo!! Tested early and got my bfp, tested few hours later and got the same!! Eeeeek!! Still pretty faint so gonna test again on Monday but looking good :)

Congratulations


----------



## MrsMM24

*LIZ* I think that you should give testing a break for a couple of days as suggested yesterday. There are PLENTY of women that do not get their BFP until after 15DPO. Stress is not good for pregnancy, especially in early stages.

*FIONA & ALIBIZ*, so sorry that AF flew in :hugs::hugs: I will see you again in January ALIBIZ, I hope you have an awesome relaxing Christmas! FIONA, the doc is right, your short LP may be too short, needs to be at least 10+ days in order to implant. GL FXD!

*BUTTONS1 & MONKEY MONKEY* CONGRATS! :bfp:Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*MINNIE* I WILL stalk your chart! Go to top right hand corner on FF, click SHARE, then GET code, then copy the code that is bbcode and you can paste in in your siggy. :dust:


----------



## Meadowlark

Can you pop me in for testing on the 12th please :flower:

Didnt ovulate at all last month and currently on day 47 of my cycle :wacko: however twas the first time I had Egg white CM and a very stong OPK positive. Hoping this is my month!

Good luck to all and chritmas baby due for everyone :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Monkey monkey

Thanks mrsMM24 :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Question - I should be about 2 days past ovulation right now, I did a check a couple hours ago and my cervix seems to be higher and tilted toward the back..is this a good sign?


----------



## buttons1

Monkey monkey said:


> Oooooo!! Tested early and got my bfp, tested few hours later and got the same!! Eeeeek!! Still pretty faint so gonna test again on Monday but looking good :)

Congrats how early did you test


----------



## KamIAm

Still NO AF for me!!!:happydance:

My AF is 2 days late and no sign of her even coming.... even tho I took a digi this morning and got a BFN... I am SOOOO feeling yuckier and yuckier as the day goes on.... I feel terrible! Yay! Nausea & sleepiness has settled in today for sure ... I have 3 digi's left and 3 FRER... I know I SHOULD wait a few days to test again, but dang! That's hard! hahaha ...

Just had to share with someone .... Thanks Girls!!!:hugs:

FX'd for you all and Congrats to those who got their BFP's!!!


----------



## nicola ttc

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x

I had 9 day luteal phase and mc'd 4 times. Agnus Castus and Vitamin B6 are both excellent for making it longer naturally without using clomid!! You take both for the first half of cycle til ov day, then stop til next cycle starts...or hopefully doesn't!! It takes up to 3 cycles to get in your system but i know LOTS of people who've got their BFP within that time or soon after - including my last pregnancy:thumbup: Definitely worth a go!! Short LP means the egg doesn't have as much time to implant so less likely to stick. Early mc is quite common with luteal phase defect apparently. Doesn't mean you can't have a succesful pregnancy at all, just better to get lp sorted to give yourself a better chance of that BFP!!


----------



## sprucetree

Hi Everyone! 
Can I be added to the December 6th testers? Woooooo!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

buttons & monkey ~ CONGRATS ladies!!!! H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

CONGRATS to the bfps!! :dust: to everyone!!! I'm very excited to have made it *almost* a week being pregnant....hoping to make it 39 more!!! :happydance:


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi! Can you put me down for the 16th? :)


----------



## momofone08

Congrats


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM - nope, my cycles are usually 31 days at the maximum. They've been 29 days since DS was born in april, started period 6 weeks after birth and have been regular 'til this cycle - now CD43 :(

It's my Birthday on the 8th so hoping for a birthday BFP or AF lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats to all the BFP's I hope I (and everyone else here of course!) get to join the club :D


----------



## sharnw

sprucetree said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Can I be added to the December 6th testers? Woooooo!!![/QUO
> 
> Im testing 6th or 7th :D


----------



## fiona23

nicola ttc said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x
> 
> I had 9 day luteal phase and mc'd 4 times. Agnus Castus and Vitamin B6 are both excellent for making it longer naturally without using clomid!! You take both for the first half of cycle til ov day, then stop til next cycle starts...or hopefully doesn't!! It takes up to 3 cycles to get in your system but i know LOTS of people who've got their BFP within that time or soon after - including my last pregnancy:thumbup: Definitely worth a go!! Short LP means the egg doesn't have as much time to implant so less likely to stick. Early mc is quite common with luteal phase defect apparently. Doesn't mean you can't have a succesful pregnancy at all, just better to get lp sorted to give yourself a better chance of that BFP!!Click to expand...

Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply, it's really comforting to hear that you were able to concieve after a similar situation. I've already been out and got some vitamin b6 as I have a 24 hour supermarket round the corner!! How much did you take? I have done a quick search on the internet and people suggest anything from 10mg to 200mg (which seems an awful lot) - I don't want to do more harm than good! 

Fiona x


----------



## fiona23

*FIONA & ALIBIZ*, so sorry that AF flew in :hugs::hugs: I will see you again in January ALIBIZ, I hope you have an awesome relaxing Christmas! FIONA, the doc is right, your short LP may be too short, needs to be at least 10+ days in order to implant. GL FXD!


Please can you put me down again this month for the 29th of December, I know it's now very unlikely but I'm not giving up this easily!! x


----------



## PepsiChic

ok i had a long long think about it, and every month i want another baby till days before AF is due and then i decide i dont and i think now i realize its hormones! (and nerves!)

so we're back in the game now that ive made my mind up (for now) lol

so please add me for the 19th! and fingers crossed everyone gets their xmas bfp!


----------



## JasmineAshlee

Can you add me to the testing list, for the 16th please :)?


----------



## SJDsMommy

UGH I already want to take a test! I was looking at the test gallery on countdown to pregnancy and it just makes me want to test right now! but there is absolutely no way I'd have a positive right now unless I ovulated early (and I dont think I did) but I am only 2 DPO today..sigh-just have to wait until the 9th


----------



## leahsmama

Can I please be added for the 16th... thanks! :)


----------



## Kimbre

i tested with SMU on an IC this AM. i will test again with FRER tomorrow with SMU. and post again but im thinking this is my BFP!!!!
 



Attached Files:







TEST!.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## bdawn8403

I don't know why but I feel out. I think almost 11dpo and not any kind of IB at all. AF due in 4 days.


----------



## Claireyh

I'm sure I'm not the only one. Even though I'm sure I'm out as my mil was in town on the days leading up to and ov day so we didn't :sex: enough, until :witch: shows, there is this cruel, cruel hope!!! And I see all these lovely ladies getting early :bfp: and I think maybe, just maybe if I test I will too. And in the back of my mind I know I'll get a :bfn: and I do abd then I feel
Sooooo flat :-( 

Just wish I could be patient!! :witch: due to arrive on the 6th so why test now?!?

Am out for December, we're going to be at my parents in Hong Kong for Christmas (16th dec-2nd Jan, think i'll be ov'ing 24th/25th December) so have no chance of :sex: as my little boy will be in with us. So just sitting it out now until January :-(

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## almosthere

thinking I experienced ib tonighttt bad stomache ache cramps and spotting it was 2 cmmy clump when I wiped at lie midnight and was orangy pink woohooo!


----------



## bdawn8403

Claireyh said:


> Am out for December, we're going to be at my parents in Hong Kong for Christmas (16th dec-2nd Jan, think i'll be ov'ing 24th/25th December) so have no chance of :sex: as my little boy will be in with us. So just sitting it out now until January :-(
> 
> :dust: to you all xxx

2 words: shower together :haha:


----------



## Heatherlt

Congrats to the ladies with your BFPs!! That's awesome!

AF is due tomorrow.. I'm feeling kind of crampy tonight, but nothing yet. The last two cycles I had brown/pink spotting the day before AF started, and I just did a cervical check and nothing. Hopefully the no spotting (and a super closed cervix) are good signs.
I usually wake up with AF, so we'll see in the morning.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations to all the :bfp: Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## happybeany

I'm so fed up of my epic cycle


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm out. AF got me just now. 

I only had a 9 day luteal phase. I had a chest X-ray on Tuesday, I wonder if that caused the short phase. I was bang on 14 days last time. 

My cycle was 30 days this time, hopefully it'll be that short again but with a longer luteal phase. 

MrsMM can you please put me in to test new years eve? I may get another shot this year. 

Good luck everyone, hope to see our best ever BFP numbers this Christmas. I'll be stalking this thread to see you all get some fabulous news xxx


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I join please? I will be testing around the 17th thanks :flower:


----------



## Ilikecake

I really should pounce on OH tonight. We've only dtd once so far. No wonder we're not concieving :haha:


----------



## ihmlisbt

I tested again this morning just to make sure since I didnt believe it and its definitely a BFP as the line is wayy darker now than it was 2 days ago..


----------



## sharnw

ihmlisbt said:


> I tested again this morning just to make sure since I didnt believe it and its definitely a BFP as the line is wayy darker now than it was 2 days ago..

Congratulations!!!! :D did you get your IB? :flower:


----------



## ihmlisbt

sharnw said:


> ihmlisbt said:
> 
> 
> I tested again this morning just to make sure since I didnt believe it and its definitely a BFP as the line is wayy darker now than it was 2 days ago..
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :D did you get your IB? :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you and actually no IB at all. No sore boobs just headaches and vivid dreams is all I noticed...i tested negative too until the actual day AF was due did it become a bfp. So dont give up hope ladies I tested early and became very disappointed that I almost didnt test 2 days ago because I was afraid it would be negative again.


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> *MINNIE* I WILL stalk your chart! Go to top right hand corner on FF, click SHARE, then GET code, then copy the code that is bbcode and you can paste in in your siggy. :dust:

Alright. Linked!! First temp, today. Hahaha.

But, I have a question. I took my temp when DH got left for work, at about 5:35am (it was 97.31) then went back to sleep for an hour and took it again (it was 97.41). I would use the first temp, right? Cause you're supposed to have 3 solid hours of sleep beforehand?


----------



## echo

Hi everyone. Congrats to the BFP's! December is feeling like a good month.
Well, I am carrying over from November. I originally thought I o'd on Nov 6. Apparently it didn't happen. :( Had ewcm and high soft open cervix again on the 23rd, so I am going with the 24th for ovulation. This time I have symptoms, as I was a bit suspicious as I had no real symptoms after the 6th until around the 23rd. Unfortunately, we only had a chance to bd once that week, on the 23rd, so hopefully it did the trick! So I guess put me down for the 10th? That is 16 days from the 24th. Yeah, that sounds about right. 
Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## KamIAm

Well... Today my AF would have been 3 days late BUT when I woke this morning went to the BR, peed in a cup for testing but when I wiped there was pink!!!!! I didn't even test....

Ugh! So, Guess my body was just majorly tricking me this month...:dohh:

Thanks for listening to me pop in and rant and GOod Luck to all those still testing!!!


----------



## AC1987

ahhh I'm getting so nervous and sad... I'm so scared of another bfn


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, so my temp dipped below the coverline today, very sad. Although I did think I may have expereinced an early IB last night, so perhaps that is why the dip is occuring? How does an IB dip work? SHould it have a sharp rise back up over the coverline or stay low for a few days?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I definitely understand you ladies who are afraid to test and get another negative. Thats what kept me from testing when I got pregnant with my son. It took 5 months to finally conceive him, the previous 4 months I'd test early and/or the day AF showed (and she'd show like 2 hours later) the month it finally happened I was 5 days late before I tested..I'd lost the desire to test but when I was crampy and 5 days late I knew something was up, tested with a Clear blue easy digital and got the best news of my life :) Now here I am trying for number 2!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## musicgal831

Congrats to the BFPs, and thanks for adding me to the list! I'm at 10 DPO today and desperate to test early...but DH doesn't want me to do it until next week. I feel terrible wanting to sneak one in because he is really excited about it. My boobs are achy just under my arms and around the bottom, I've got slight cramps, been feeling nauseous every so often, and bloated beyond belief. DH tried laying on my lower belly last night while we were watching a movie and I jumped because it felt really strange. The suspense is killing me! Only 3 more days!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I'm defo out this month again - AF got me last night. 
So onto cycle 8 and seeing the gynae on Friday!! 

FXed and :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## AliBiz

Ok, so I posted last night to say I was out, a,s after no AF symptoms whatsoever I went to the loo and there she was...TMI alert....dark red / brown gooey CM.....which is how AF normally starts. 

So I got up this morning expecting temp drop below coverline and full on AF as usual...buuuuttt nothing, she's completely gone, not even a trace, and my temp is still way above coverline and all post OV symptoms gone and replaced with nausea...yuck....Now, I'm not sure what dpo I am, cos originally I and FF thought that I OV on CD16 which would have made me 13dpo yesterday and 14dpo today, in which case the spotting yesterday would have been quite normal but expected to be followed by AF today. Then it changed it and decided I OV on CD 18 which would make me 11dpo yesterday with the spotting (not normal for me) and 12dpo today...so I am super confused, but as AF has not fully uncovered her hideous face I am still here until she does....which no doubt she will.....Looks like I'm hanging around for a little while longer ladies....

Congrats to all the new BFPs too xx


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> ahhh I'm getting so nervous and sad... I'm so scared of another bfn

Here's the secret AC: don't test early!!! LOL I know from lots of experience. I got my BFP on 13 dpo....so I highly suggest waiting as long as you can!! :happydance: keeps from doing this: :cry:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Can I join this thread? I think I'm 6dpo, and should be testing on the 10th, but I'll probably be testing sooner. :blush: Even tho this wasn't planned, and we're essentially not TTC, I really want a BFP!!! I'm 31, turning 32 on the 16th. I really, really, really wanna be a mama, soon!!! :baby:

ETA: Just realised I'm lucky number 13 testing on 10 December... :shock: :shhh:


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> Ok, so I posted last night to say I was out, a,s after no AF symptoms whatsoever I went to the loo and there she was...TMI alert....dark red / brown gooey CM.....which is how AF normally starts.
> 
> So I got up this morning expecting temp drop below coverline and full on AF as usual...buuuuttt nothing, she's completely gone, not even a trace, and my temp is still way above coverline and all post OV symptoms gone and replaced with nausea...yuck....Now, I'm not sure what dpo I am, cos originally I and FF thought that I OV on CD16 which would have made me 13dpo yesterday and 14dpo today, in which case the spotting yesterday would have been quite normal but expected to be followed by AF today. Then it changed it and decided I OV on CD 18 which would make me 11dpo yesterday with the spotting (not normal for me) and 12dpo today...so I am super confused, but as AF has not fully uncovered her hideous face I am still here until she does....which no doubt she will.....Looks like I'm hanging around for a little while longer ladies....
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs too xx

FINGERS ARE TRIPPLE CROSSED THAT ITS IMPLANTATION BLEEDING!!!!
I saw on the first page that you were out this month so I just jumped to the end of the thread and got scared for you!!! I am going to add you to my BFP prayer party tonight. 

AFM: I am SUPER crampy today and cried for no reason which usually mean AF is around the corner so I am wicjed bummed!!!! My temps look good but I am at the point that I dont even want to temp or POS because Ill be so sad to see a temp drop or a BFN so I think I am just going to let mother nature take its course!


----------



## charmedlassie

Well, I'm out. She came bang on time :( So on to the next 2ww! Thing is my next testing day is the 29th so do I stay here?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Think AF is on her way, as I have been an emotional mess all day, crying over stupid things and what not! so yeah that sucks


----------



## lizlovelust

Well no AF today and temp went back up a bit.... Hmm....14DPO


----------



## happybeany

Good luck liz :flower: how have your tests been?


I'm still sitting and waiting for ANYTHING to happen!


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> Good luck liz :flower: how have your tests been?
> 
> 
> I'm still sitting and waiting for ANYTHING to happen!

Tests are still neg :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I don't think I will get to test in December now.. After my surgery I was hoping to get af on the 1st or 2nd..well now that it's the 3rd looks like I won't be testing until January sometime .. I have a 30 day to 32 day cycle normally :( good luck to all of u testing in December I hope you all get your Christmas :bfp: !!


----------



## 143Mom

So blah and crampy today 10 DPO and all I want to do it cry! I feel like AF is right around the corner! Does anyone know if my temp is supposed to drop and then spike this late in my cycle? can someone peek at it and explain it to me?


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im due AF on the 16th, I ov'd a day later than my ticker says. So am 1 DPO today will try and wait till the 16th to test but its not likely lol xxx


----------



## 143Mom

sprucetree said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Can I be added to the December 6th testers? Woooooo!!!

Welcome to the Dec 6th party...how are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> So blah and crampy today 10 DPO and all I want to do it cry! I feel like AF is right around the corner! Does anyone know if my temp is supposed to drop and then spike this late in my cycle? can someone peek at it and explain it to me?

Thanks luv, I am starting to feel very achey so wouldn't be surprised if the witch shows her face over the next few days, but if not I'm going to test then...

Your chart looks great, high temps are always good, so stay positive :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday HEATHERLT!! :cake:


:test:TODAY!!:*ARNZ09, BELLS N BUMP, BESWEET, BUTTERFLY22, CRAZYCHICK31, HEATHERLT, x HELEN x, IHMLISBT, KIMBRE, LIZLOVELUST, M.KNIGHT, and TIGERLILLIE!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, and PG5K*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *MEADOWLARK, SPRUCETREE, CHARLIE_LAEL, PEPSICHIC, JASMINEASHLEE, LEAHSMAMA, MRS S-M, ECHO, BLOSSOMGIRL, and LARA+SAM+BUMP*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*SDJSMOM* definitely good that your CP is high, hang in there. CP is hard to judge by as it could be in any position, especially if you have ever had a child in the past.:dust:

*HAPPYBEANY* I hope you have a great b-day present and christmas gift. No AF is a good sign...:dust:

*KIMBRE* that sounds like it could be the start of your BFP, did you get another test and take it yet?? :dust:

*ALMOSTHERE* it sounds very promising and I hope that it is IB, that is possibly why you got the dip. You should get a higher temp tomorrow, that will be hopeful... GL:dust:

*LIZLOVE* GL Hun! Hope a BFP is waiting on the later side of testing :dust:

*143MOM* I looked at that chart, it is looking FAB! Wow! dust:

*IHMLISBT* well, I put you for the 3rd, and look at those lovely lines you got, CONGRATS!:dust:

*MINNI* well, I have started stalking, looking good. And yes, you need to use the 1st temp, you should have 3.5+ hours of undisturbed sleep. It has to be the same time every day. If that changes from time to time for whatever reason, you can use the adjuster. Is this the normal time you will use?:dust:

*CLAIREYH* so sorry that you are out for December, but if you take BDAWN's advice, I should definitely see you in January, GL. The link is on the first page of this thread.:dust:

*CHARMEDLASSIE* I got you down for a new date:dust:

*SKEEET* So sorry you won't be able to join us for December, but can't wait to see you BFP in Jan!:dust:

*MUSICGAL* Hold on, so sweet to test together:dust:

*ALIBIZ* awesome, sounds like IB at 11DPO to me!! Chart on page 41:dust:

:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you, join us in January!! *KAMIAM, SKWEEK35, and SUNNIE*!!:hugs:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 41* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 



_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January thread is posted.


----------



## sparklybaby

Hello all!

We're ttc #3 after losing our DD in October and this I suppose is our first full month of ttc properly.

I'm currently 8DPO (I think, not sure whats going on with cycle) and already starting to obsess about everything that may be a sign:wacko: but at the same time trying not to get my hopes up!

So far this month I have had the following...
fatigue, dizzyspells, lower back ache, feeling like I'm starving, moodiness, increase in cm, going off certain foods, cramps but not AF like, achy legs, pinching feelings in stomach, BBs feeling heavy, nausea...

All of these have been coming and going for the past week or so but could be further along depending on cycle and we have :sex: every other day since CD5! 

Baby dust to all, hope Dec is a lucky month for us all


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think about my chart?


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry to say it Liz but I think the temp rise might be because of the sleep deprivation.


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies, 
I keep feeling like AF is coming, but nothing yet.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well. AFM i'm on CD5 and sick as a dog! I caught that pesky cold going around. :nope:

So i started temping last week and i'm not sure if its going so well. I have an erratic sleep pattern. I probably wake up every 2 hours or so, i don't get that solid block of sleep like you should for temping. Since i've been sick and taking Nyquil at night i've been sleeping throughout the whole night and i noticed my temps are dramatically lower than when i was not sick. I'm just worried that my sleep pattern is going to mess up my chart and wont give me accurate data. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies,

Unfortunately tested BFN today on a FRER, symptoms were looking so promising as well, I have felt so pregnant for the past 5-7 days, I'm very deflated but good news is no AF as yet!!

Good luck to everyone else testing, light up the thread with BFP's ladies!! xxx


----------



## Annie77

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately tested BFN today on a FRER, symptoms were looking so promising as well, I have felt so pregnant for the past 5-7 days, I'm very deflated but good news is no AF as yet!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else testing, light up the thread with BFP's ladies!! xxx

Not out til the witch shows - good luck and praying for a BFP for you


----------



## bdawn8403

I broke down and took my first hpt today, 11dpo. BFN of course. So I am sure I am out again. Haven't had any IB, AF due Tuesday. I don't know how to feel. I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like I'm not either.


----------



## Annie77

Hi

I am due to ovulate this week and have just been told my folate levels are fantastic (was worried after methotrexate). So I guess it is time to ditch the condoms and catch the egg - have so much to do this week i just hope that hubby and I get the chance to fit in in! :juggle:

Due to my change in cycle I think it is around wednesday that I am most fertile which just happens to be hubby's birthday :cake:

Guess what I am planning for his birthday treat!


----------



## Annie77

bdawn8403 said:


> I broke down and took my first hpt today, 11dpo. BFN of course. So I am sure I am out again. Haven't had an IB, AF due Tuesday. I don't know how to feel. I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like I'm not either.

Don't let this get you down - I had no idea I was pregnant until pretty much 14 dpo with 3 of my pregnancies and I knew what to look out for.

You're not out til the witch shows up. :hugs:


----------



## Claireyh

bdawn8403 said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> Am out for December, we're going to be at my parents in Hong Kong for Christmas (16th dec-2nd Jan, think i'll be ov'ing 24th/25th December) so have no chance of :sex: as my little boy will be in with us. So just sitting it out now until January :-(
> 
> :dust: to you all xxx
> 
> 2 words: shower together :haha:Click to expand...

Heehee will try!! Don't want to be suspicious though!! Heehee.

Thanks Mrs MM, will see you in Jan  xxx


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> So blah and crampy today 10 DPO and all I want to do it cry! I feel like AF is right around the corner! Does anyone know if my temp is supposed to drop and then spike this late in my cycle? can someone peek at it and explain it to me?

myb implatnation dip!? woohoo!

and if I am preg. yesterday or today was def my IB day because I got brown cum clump in my undies today ,gross I know, but stoked! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Ilikecake

I just had to explain to poor OH that just because I have heartburn it doesn't mean i'm pregnant...I then had to explain ovulating and that I had yet to even get that far yet :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

Ilikecake said:


> I just had to explain to poor OH that just because I have heartburn it doesn't mean i'm pregnant...I then had to explain ovulating and that I had yet to even get that far yet :rofl:

haha I think its so cute explaining these things to our dhs lol.

afm nervous thinking af is going to visit me almost a week early pink on my t.p when I wiped :cry:


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!

I did test today, and got a stark white BFN. But I was also supposed to get AF today and didn't. I'm feeling pretty crampy though, so I'm not sure how much hope I have. I'm expecting AF tomorrow, since even though I usually have a 13 day lp, maybe I'll have a 14 this cycle? Who know! Only time will tell..


----------



## minuet

Ilikecake said:


> I just had to explain to poor OH that just because I have heartburn it doesn't mean i'm pregnant...I then had to explain ovulating and that I had yet to even get that far yet :rofl:

that is so cute! I ramble on to hubby all the time about ovulation, pregnancy changes, how amazing the process is etc and he just sits there and nods. :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

For anyone who is on facebook (or any other social network) and will be expecting their first baby I saw a very cute status update idea from someone on a page I've liked. 

Lets just say for example if your name is sammi and your husbands name is Josh, you would put your staus as Josh and Sammi sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g. First comes love, then comes marriage then comes ... :)

(and of course the rest would be Sammi and the baby carriage but you leave that part for everyone to figure out!) So cute, wish I had thought of that for my 1st! but it doesn't seem very appropriate for a 2nd etc.. but thought I'd share this for anyone who likes the idea..lol


----------



## bdawn8403

Had some bouts of nausea yesterday and today and my breasts have been tender and warm, particularly my right one. They are both very warm around my nipples too. I haven't had this before as I don't get PMS so makes me wonder. Still waiting to test again until Tuesday or Wed, AF due Tuesday so will probably wait until late that night.

Also my male cat now thinks its okay for him to plop his fat rear on my chest/shoulder on my right side and begin licking my ear and eating my hair. He also slobbered on me earlier ewww and then my mom's male cat was all over me smelling me a little moreso than normal. One of my females is bothering me and she doesn't do that, however, I took her scarf off so maybe its not "constricting" her anymore :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Sorry to say it Liz but I think the temp rise might be because of the sleep deprivation.

Oh crap didnt mean to check that, i got well enough sleep last night


----------



## lcTaylor

almosthere said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I just had to explain to poor OH that just because I have heartburn it doesn't mean i'm pregnant...I then had to explain ovulating and that I had yet to even get that far yet :rofl:
> 
> haha I think its so cute explaining these things to our dhs lol.
> 
> afm nervous thinking af is going to visit me almost a week early pink on my t.p when I wiped :cry:Click to expand...

That doesn't necessarily mean AF. You said earlier you had brown clumps, right? That's exactly what I had for a day, then a tinge of pink on the tp the next day. Then it all just went away. If you are due for AF in a week, sounds like that could be IB right on time!


----------



## Blossomgirl

I'm 8dpo today, I think. Symptoms so far: seriously painful, heavy bbs, and sensitive nips, for the last 3 days already. Back ache. Frequent peeing, since yesterday. Constant heartburn/gas, while I'm actually eating pretty healthy (for me, eating junk triggers heartburn anyway) for the last 3 days. Mild nausea for the last 3 days, but I think that's directly because of the gas! BMs were very loose 3 days ago, and now the complete opposite. And I'm feeling pretty tired all the time, but that could just be stress. And, do vivid dreams count? The night before last I had 2 extremely vivid dreams, which I still remember clearly (in one I POAS, and it was BFP, lol), and last night I also dreamed pretty vividly, although I've forgotten it now.


----------



## Faylinameir

well I still have some not-pms cramping, and peeing a lot and sickness BUT after hubs and I had fun tonight (4 hours later) I saw red :'( I was hoping my period not showing up for almost 2 months was a good thing, although with me not being regular im assuming its just my body messing with me. I know I shouldn't be so heartbroken but it was really looking good this time.. sigh


----------



## AC1987

My temp dipped again.. ugh! I'm now really certain AF will come in a week :(


----------



## Ilikecake

Before I go through all the hassle of reading the lessons on FF...do you have to have unbroken sleep to temp? I'm not entirely sure i'll be able to manage that with a LO that wakes every 2 hours and sometimes less :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

I got my :bfp: :cloudnine:


----------



## AC1987

Ilikecake said:


> Before I go through all the hassle of reading the lessons on FF...do you have to have unbroken sleep to temp? I'm not entirely sure i'll be able to manage that with a LO that wakes every 2 hours and sometimes less :haha:

Mostly I think you hafta have a good 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## AliBiz

twickywabbit said:


> I got my :bfp: :cloudnine:

Congratulations :)


----------



## Ilikecake

AC1987 said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Before I go through all the hassle of reading the lessons on FF...do you have to have unbroken sleep to temp? I'm not entirely sure i'll be able to manage that with a LO that wakes every 2 hours and sometimes less :haha:
> 
> Mostly I think you hafta have a good 3 hours of sleep.Click to expand...


That's never ever going to happen. :haha: I'm always pretty sure when I ovulate so i'll just stick with that.


----------



## 143Mom

twickywabbit said:


> I got my :bfp: :cloudnine:

Congrats


----------



## almosthere

lcTaylor said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I just had to explain to poor OH that just because I have heartburn it doesn't mean i'm pregnant...I then had to explain ovulating and that I had yet to even get that far yet :rofl:
> 
> haha I think its so cute explaining these things to our dhs lol.
> 
> afm nervous thinking af is going to visit me almost a week early pink on my t.p when I wiped :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean AF. You said earlier you had brown clumps, right? That's exactly what I had for a day, then a tinge of pink on the tp the next day. Then it all just went away. If you are due for AF in a week, sounds like that could be IB right on time!Click to expand...

OMG my temp rose back up over the overline!!! I am starting to have a very good feeling it was indeed IB last night. I also felt super tender on my right side between my leg and vag. crease...weird spot I know, and it is a little less tender now...keeping pos! And thanks for your positivity, and congrats on your pregnancy!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

143Mom said:


> twickywabbit said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: :cloudnine:
> 
> CongratsClick to expand...

woohoo congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

congrats to all the new bfpers!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats to all BFP! :D


I am still waiting for AF!
Starting to get excited but really nervous. just want to know already!
hubby still refusing to let me test lol


----------



## lizlovelust

15DPO still no sign of AF and still no BFP :(


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> 15DPO still no sign of AF and still no BFP :(

at least being that late could mean pregnancy, if you are worried, go get a blood test to confirm! GL!

AFM since I think I could have implanted yesterday, I took an OPK at a HPT hahaha.
Here it is, what do you think??? OBV not pos, but dark enough to assume I could be pregnant? AF due around the 8th or 9th....
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## almosthere

and as always, the lines look much darker in person..


----------



## almosthere

p.s i finally put my chart from FF on my siggy, check it out!!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x

You can still get pregnant with a short LP. Mine is 9 days so i have the same problem but managed to get pregnant twice so far - one ending in m/c at 13 weeks and one sticking (now 17months old). My hubby and i have been trying for baby #2 for almost a year now.. I have many scars on my uterus (was sliced in half after i lost my first baby and from c section with my daughter), its majorly tilted, i rarely ovulate and i have the short LP. Still remaining hopeful that we'll fall pregnant soon. It will happen when it's meant to. Good luck :)


----------



## Butterfly22

AF showed up this morning. I'm getting so frustrated!!

Good thing is I get to test again this month. Can you please add me for December 31st? It would be a great way to bring in the New Year!! :thumbup:

Lots of :dust: to all you ladies!
Congrats to all the BFP! :happydance:

Have a great holiday season everyone! And let's have tons of BFP this month!!


----------



## momofone08

Butterfly22 said:


> AF showed up this morning. I'm getting so frustrated!!
> 
> Good thing is I get to test again this month. Can you please add me for December 31st? It would be a great way to bring in the New Year!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all you ladies!
> Congrats to all the BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Have a great holiday season everyone! And let's have tons of BFP this month!!

I'm so sorry that AF got you :( But hey you get to test again on the 31st that would be a wonderful BFP!!! Wishing you all the best this cycle.


----------



## fiona23

Lucky2BMummy said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x
> 
> You can still get pregnant with a short LP. Mine is 9 days so i have the same problem but managed to get pregnant twice so far - one ending in m/c at 13 weeks and one sticking (now 17months old). My hubby and i have been trying for baby #2 for almost a year now.. I have many scars on my uterus (was sliced in half after i lost my first baby and from c section with my daughter), its majorly tilted, i rarely ovulate and i have the short LP. Still remaining hopeful that we'll fall pregnant soon. It will happen when it's meant to. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your message, the support on this forum is amazing. I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you are having and wish you the best of luck. It is such a relief to hear other people have managed to get pregnant in the same situation. Having children means the world to me (as I know it does to all of you also) so I was absolutlely crushed when I noticed a problem. I have started taking 50mg of Vitamin b6 a day now in the hope that will help things and I have also started charting so I have more of an idea what is going on so fingers crossed. 

One quick question if you don't mind me asking, was you luteal phase still 9 days long in the months you conceived or did you ovulate earlier in those months? 

Fiona x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I am about 4 DPO right now and starting to get a slight pinching feeling right in the middle (well slightly more to the right for the most part) of my pelvic area.. don't remember if that happened with my 1st or not, no idea what it could be at this point, if anything.. hmm


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> p.s i finally put my chart from FF on my siggy, check it out!!

Tried to stalk your chart, but nothing is showing at that link. Eep good luck! I hope it was implantation! When are you going to test?

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

daydream said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> p.s i finally put my chart from FF on my siggy, check it out!!
> 
> Tried to stalk your chart, but nothing is showing at that link. Eep good luck! I hope it was implantation! When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Trying to wait til the 10th the earliest but wil probably cave in by the 6th or the 8th seeing as I already peed on OPKS :haha: And hm wonder why it is not working, thanks for letting me know, I'll try to fix it now! :flower:


----------



## moose31

HI ALL!!! I am testing 12/11 hoping for an early xmas present . ME and DH have been trying since april :thumbup: Hope this is it GL ladies


----------



## almosthere

GL moose! okay can anyone check to see if this takes you to my chart? thanks!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies,
Just waiting... I'm realllyyyyyyyy wanting to test right now lol
but so trying to hold out!


----------



## almosthere

i'm in the same boat as you queen bee sooo dying here already, and shoudn't be testing for another 4 days at the earliest, ugh!!


----------



## Claireyh

Wow, even my brain is against me!!! False hope!!! 

I dreamt I got my :bfp: and you know when it's so real that when you wake up you kind of forget it was just a dream!! Major bummer.

Xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> i'm in the same boat as you queen bee sooo dying here already, and shoudn't be testing for another 4 days at the earliest, ugh!!

I just want to know now!
Im just too impatient :haha:
hubby is wanting me to hold out until the 25th but I don't know If I can!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

almosthere said:


> i'm in the same boat as you queen bee sooo dying here already, and shoudn't be testing for another 4 days at the earliest, ugh!!

Feeling the same way here!!!



> Wow, even my brain is against me!!! False hope!!!
> 
> I dreamt I got my and you know when it's so real that when you wake up you kind of forget it was just a dream!! Major bummer.

That happened to me night before last. Seriously sucky. :(


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> i'm in the same boat as you queen bee sooo dying here already, and shoudn't be testing for another 4 days at the earliest, ugh!!
> 
> I just want to know now!
> Im just too impatient :haha:
> hubby is wanting me to hold out until the 25th but I don't know If I can!!Click to expand...

ohh have you not ov yet? haha. And i agree, wait until xmas to see, what a great gift it would be, or slip up and test the 24th, a xmas eve in my opinion is even better!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well im puzzled why i still have a BFN and no AF.... No signs of AF either... Temps are still above cover line... Hmm...:shrug:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> i'm in the same boat as you queen bee sooo dying here already, and shoudn't be testing for another 4 days at the earliest, ugh!!
> 
> I just want to know now!
> Im just too impatient :haha:
> hubby is wanting me to hold out until the 25th but I don't know If I can!!Click to expand...
> 
> ohh have you not ov yet? haha. And i agree, wait until xmas to see, what a great gift it would be, or slip up and test the 24th, a xmas eve in my opinion is even better!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I didnt get an AF in November but i had tested the 19th and didn't get a BFP when I tested so am just hoping that I am and that everything just happened a bit later and it was too early to get a positive.


----------



## almosthere

gotcha! GL!


----------



## x Helen x

I'm out! Witch got me today.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hope I didnt confuse you all with that ^^ :haha:


----------



## Catlover28

I'm also out as AF hit me full force today.....MRSMM24 can you pop me in for the 31st Dec? thats if i get my smiley face around the same time again which was nice and early this month, if not i may have to move over to the january thread :sad1:

Good luck for everyone else this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska

I'm out!!! 

Need help deciding which day will be cd1.
Very unusual that af arrives during the day. Nearly always wake up to her. Last night around 11ish had started very light then was full on heavy this morning. 

Which day would you count it as???? 

Lots of luck to those of you waiting to test xx


----------



## AliBiz

Cheska said:


> I'm out!!!
> 
> Need help deciding which day will be cd1.
> Very unusual that af arrives during the day. Nearly always wake up to her. Last night around 11ish had started very light then was full on heavy this morning.
> 
> Which day would you count it as????
> 
> Lots of luck to those of you waiting to test xx

I'd count today as CD1 as you were only spotting last night :)


----------



## AliBiz

AFM: AF due tomorrow, and so far so good...MrsMM I think you might be right and that was IB on 11DPO, we'll see on Tues I guess....I'm feeling very positive, eventhough I was sick as a dog last night, up really early this morning for the loo, and eventhough I had my B12 shot yesterday I still feel like I could sleep for Ireland....FXd AF stays away and I get the birthday pressie I really want.


----------



## SJDsMommy

can it be the 9th yet? lol


----------



## Claireyh

Blossomgirl said:


> Wow, even my brain is against me!!! False hope!!!
> 
> I dreamt I got my and you know when it's so real that when you wake up you kind of forget it was just a dream!! Major bummer.
> 
> That happened to me night before last. Seriously sucky. :(Click to expand...

i am totally ott upset about it! Need to get a grip!! I'm sorry you had one too. Stupid brains xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

15DPO....no AF... BFNs....


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> 15DPO....no AF... BFNs....

Some people dont get a bfp for a week or even more after their AF is due, give it a few more days. Are you trying different brands? that might help if you aren't. You could also see the dr for a blood test.


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 15DPO....no AF... BFNs....
> 
> Some people dont get a bfp for a week or even more after their AF is due, give it a few more days. Are you trying different brands? that might help if you aren't. You could also see the dr for a blood test.Click to expand...

My doc wont do a test unless i get a pos urine test first :wacko: ive been using an IC, i suppose i could pick up a FRER


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 15DPO....no AF... BFNs....
> 
> Some people dont get a bfp for a week or even more after their AF is due, give it a few more days. Are you trying different brands? that might help if you aren't. You could also see the dr for a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> My doc wont do a test unless i get a pos urine test first :wacko: ive been using an IC, i suppose i could pick up a FRERClick to expand...


Clear blue easy digital is what I got with my first and its a bit cheaper at walmart :) most people who try the dollar tree brand seem to like those as far as accuracy goes, but the down fall to that is you have to pee in a cup first (though I guess some prefer that). But yeah trying a different brand wouldn't hurt :) Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Heatherlt

I'm out! AF is here today, so now I'm wondering if I ovulated a day later than I thought, or is I had a 14 day lp this month. I'm just saying it was mother nature's gift to me to start AF the day after my birthday lol. I am starting to get really upset though.. today was the first time ever that I cried over AF. I think I'll take a break from TTC for a couple of months.

Good luck to all of you ladies!! I'll be stalking this thread still hoping to see lots and lots of BFPs!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well you know what, after reading another post I think my dull crams might just be implantation (no blood but I didnt have that with my first either) I'm only 4 dpo today so who knows, now I am even more excited to test. (PLEASE PLEASE LET THIS BE IMPLANTATION AND NOT JUST MY BODY BEING WEIRD!) :cloud9:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok..here's another odd 4DPO symptom..My breasts are leaking! well the left anyway. I'm still breast feeding my son who is almost 11 months. I haven't leaked in a very long time..not this much anyway its usually just a spot or two when my breasts are really full..but no they are no more full than normal right now..


----------



## Annie77

Guess I am nearly in the two week wait - stopped using birth control as of this morning as it is now 12 weeks to the day since my methotrexate jab. How cool is it that it is also my first fertile day too!

For the first time ever - my husband actually asked me to sit down and have a chat about babies. Despite my 4 pregnancies, he has never actually wanted to discuss how my cycle works, when should we be actively trying to conceive etc. I really thought he was going to change his mind about this one last baby but yippee - he wants to spend this whole week 'trying' so that this month will be the one. 

I tried to act all blase about it and said 'it will happen when it happens, it might take a couple of months' He then reminded me that we have never not conceived first time trying, apart from last one which was a '3 missed pills' pregnancy.

I only hope I am still as fertile after ectopic - but even if I'm not, atleast I have all you guys to keep me going. This is such a good forum! Roll on test date


----------



## lizlovelust

Annie77 said:


> Guess I am nearly in the two week wait - stopped using birth control as of this morning as it is now 12 weeks to the day since my methotrexate jab. How cool is it that it is also my first fertile day too!
> 
> For the first time ever - my husband actually asked me to sit down and have a chat about babies. Despite my 4 pregnancies, he has never actually wanted to discuss how my cycle works, when should we be actively trying to conceive etc. I really thought he was going to change his mind about this one last baby but yippee - he wants to spend this whole week 'trying' so that this month will be the one.
> 
> I tried to act all blase about it and said 'it will happen when it happens, it might take a couple of months' He then reminded me that we have never not conceived first time trying, apart from last one which was a '3 missed pills' pregnancy.
> 
> I only hope I am still as fertile after ectopic - but even if I'm not, atleast I have all you guys to keep me going. This is such a good forum! Roll on test date

you dont O while on BCP though so youll have wait a couple weeks to three months to get back on cycle


----------



## momofone08

So I think I messed up my chart, and I am actually not testing until the 10th. So if you could throw me over there :) Thanks hun!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Can we be added to December 23rd. Thanks! Congrats to all the early December BFPers. Good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## bdawn8403

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 15DPO....no AF... BFNs....
> 
> Some people dont get a bfp for a week or even more after their AF is due, give it a few more days. Are you trying different brands? that might help if you aren't. You could also see the dr for a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> My doc wont do a test unless i get a pos urine test first :wacko: ive been using an IC, i suppose i could pick up a FRERClick to expand...

I don't know if they have them in your area but go to a local health clinic, here we have something called Quickcare. If you go and say you got a positive hpt, maybe say 2 or 3 and then a negative one and ask for a blood test they will give it to you. However, you will have to pay for it but I don't think its too much, like $75. Probably different for the area.


----------



## Annie77

lizlovelust said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Guess I am nearly in the two week wait - stopped using birth control as of this morning as it is now 12 weeks to the day since my methotrexate jab. How cool is it that it is also my first fertile day too!
> 
> For the first time ever - my husband actually asked me to sit down and have a chat about babies. Despite my 4 pregnancies, he has never actually wanted to discuss how my cycle works, when should we be actively trying to conceive etc. I really thought he was going to change his mind about this one last baby but yippee - he wants to spend this whole week 'trying' so that this month will be the one.
> 
> I tried to act all blase about it and said 'it will happen when it happens, it might take a couple of months' He then reminded me that we have never not conceived first time trying, apart from last one which was a '3 missed pills' pregnancy.
> 
> I only hope I am still as fertile after ectopic - but even if I'm not, atleast I have all you guys to keep me going. This is such a good forum! Roll on test date
> 
> you dont O while on BCP though so youll have wait a couple weeks to three months to get back on cycleClick to expand...

I haven't been on birth control pills since August Liz - I fell pregnant after forgetting a few then found out it was ectopic and was treated with methotrexate. I am now 12 weeks post injections, have had two normal 29 day cycles so far and am track to ovulate in 2-3 days


----------



## ickle pand

Ilikecake - you can use FF to chart everything but temps. There's a different mode for OPK's only if you use them. I've used it for 9 years now on and off just to keep track of cycle lengths etc. 

Liz - No AF and your temps rising slightly are all positive. Hopefully you'll find out one way or another soon. The waiting is a killer!

Almosthere - some women have naturally high LH levels (I'm one of them) so it's hard to know. Only an HPT will tell you for sure. Your link takes me to my chart btw. You need to go to Sharing on the top bar, then Set up, Pick all the options you want, click Save settings. Next click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and copy the bbCode at the top of that page, not the HTML one, and post that in your signature :)

AFM - temp went down a little this morning :( I'm blaming DH because he slept on the sofa last night (he's got a bad cough and can only sleep if he's sitting up a little just now) so maybe I was cooler than normal. Hoping it goes sky high tomorrow though.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Ilikecake - you can use FF to chart everything but temps. There's a different mode for OPK's only if you use them. I've used it for 9 years now on and off just to keep track of cycle lengths etc.
> 
> Liz - No AF and your temps rising slightly are all positive. Hopefully you'll find out one way or another soon. The waiting is a killer!
> 
> Almosthere - some women have naturally high LH levels (I'm one of them) so it's hard to know. Only an HPT will tell you for sure. Your link takes me to my chart btw. You need to go to Sharing on the top bar, then Set up, Pick all the options you want, click Save settings. Next click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and copy the bbCode at the top of that page, not the HTML one, and post that in your signature :)
> 
> AFM - temp went down a little this morning :( I'm blaming DH because he slept on the sofa last night (he's got a bad cough and can only sleep if he's sitting up a little just now) so maybe I was cooler than normal. Hoping it goes sky high tomorrow though.

Yea i really hope i find out soon, its killing meeee


----------



## PepsiChic

just a note you have Us Christmas Eve and US christmas day....its also christmas for pretty much every other coutnry too


----------



## Kimbre

so ive gotten faint pink lines on two ICs and a negative digi? i dunno whats going on. AF was due yesterday and still isnt here


----------



## bdawn8403

Kimbre said:


> so ive gotten faint pink lines on two ICs and a negative digi? i dunno whats going on. AF was due yesterday and still isnt here

I don't think digital ones are as sensitive. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeony

Can I join? It's not too late I hope. I'm 3dpo today, you can put me down to test on the 13th although AF will probably get me first. She has a habit of sneaking up on me these days. 

Trying to stay optimistic this month... But if any of you catch me on here symptom spotting please smack me upside the head. 

Lets get some holiday BFP's folks!! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

getting nervous af is comming ahhh or day two of IB....wiped just now and more cummy/brown spotting on t.p boo hope it is ib spotting!


----------



## almosthere

ickle pand said:


> Ilikecake - you can use FF to chart everything but temps. There's a different mode for OPK's only if you use them. I've used it for 9 years now on and off just to keep track of cycle lengths etc.
> 
> Liz - No AF and your temps rising slightly are all positive. Hopefully you'll find out one way or another soon. The waiting is a killer!
> 
> Almosthere - some women have naturally high LH levels (I'm one of them) so it's hard to know. Only an HPT will tell you for sure. Your link takes me to my chart btw. You need to go to Sharing on the top bar, then Set up, Pick all the options you want, click Save settings. Next click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and copy the bbCode at the top of that page, not the HTML one, and post that in your signature :)
> 
> AFM - temp went down a little this morning :( I'm blaming DH because he slept on the sofa last night (he's got a bad cough and can only sleep if he's sitting up a little just now) so maybe I was cooler than normal. Hoping it goes sky high tomorrow though.

i tried that and it didnt work so i just copied the url, lol, but i will retry thanks!


----------



## lizlovelust

I just did a FRER and it's neg so I have no idea..

Pretty sure I'm out since everythings been a negative, probably just a weird long LP this cycle:cry:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its not over till the :witch: shows her ugly face!


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> Its not over till the :witch: shows her ugly face!

Well it's obvious I'm not pregnant, everyhthings come back negative and I'm a day late. :cry:


----------



## SJDsMommy

well you never know..like I said earlier some women don't get positives early. Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm really hopeful this month :) after googling my situations (mild cramping and leaking at 4dpo) and finding women who went through the same thing and ended up being preggo! hopefully it happens for me as well, my little man needs a sister ;)


----------



## bdawn8403

I just ate 4 pieces of french toast and some scrambled eggs, about 2 hours after eating a piece of pork and I am STILL feeling empty!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so seriously I keep thinking about being pregnant, getting really excited then shivering and laughing! what the heck haha, probably just me being anxious!


----------



## almosthere

i am having pain on my right side in my pelvic/pubic area, like between the upper part of my crease between my leg and vag, nervous, what could this be? never had it before in my life =(


----------



## bdawn8403

almosthere said:


> i am having pain on my right side in my pelvic/pubic area, like between the upper part of my crease between my leg and vag, nervous, what could this be? never had it before in my life =(

I had that about 2 cycles ago and I called my OBGYN, they said it was a yeast infection, no exam mind you. However, she said she don't know what the the pain in that area would be since that doesn't go with a yeast infection. I ended up going to the ER because it got much worse. Came back I had a very bad UTI and I asked about the pain as I've only had one other in my life and that was 2 months prior when I was pregnant. They said it was from that infection.

Anyway, it could very well be that. I didn't have any burning when I went to the bathroom or anything like what you'd expect. I had a very dry, red area and later on became itchy. Mine was mostly the unbearable pain around the pubic bone and bottom inner thigh and of course where the leg and torso meet.


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - Saturday I temped at about 5:25. My usual temp time will be between then and 5:50. DH works at a different store each day and depending on which, and how far from home tells when he gets me up to say goodbye. Is that too much of a time gap?

Bells - Not out til AF shows herself!! FXed for a BFP!

Annie - I'm sure that's DH's favorite type of birthday gift!!

Blossom - I have definitely heard of vivid dreams being a sign!!

Twicky - Congrats on the BFP!!!! :happydance:

Everyone else - FXed you all get your holiday BFP's!!!

AFM; CD45. No real symptoms. Watery CM though. I just want a normal cycle again. :cry:


----------



## lcTaylor

Kimbre said:


> so ive gotten faint pink lines on two ICs and a negative digi? i dunno whats going on. AF was due yesterday and still isnt here

That's a great sign! A line is line, no matter how faint! As long as you read the results within 10 minutes of taking the test, a line is a line! The digital tests aren't nearly as sensitive as ICs and non-digital HPTs.

I never took a digital test, but each day my lines got a little darker and showed up quicker. Post a pic for us if you can!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I just decided how I am going to tell my hubby once I get a positive test :) He spends a lot of his free time on the computer, so I just found a picture of a fetus, and edited it adding the words "See you in 9 months daddy! <3 baby #2" whenever I get my positive I am going to make it the background on his computer while he is at work :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Blood test tomorrow ladies... nervous as heck but excited to know the truth finally. Got a faint line on an IC tonight but at the same time I'm having some brownish spotting. So hard to know! Just glad that after tomorrow I will know for definite!

Baby Dust to you all!!


----------



## AliBiz

OK Ladies, this is going to make me sound a little crazy, and I'm sitting here laughing at myself but here goes...AF due today, up this morning and straight to the loo to check for the usual, but nothing except very light brown, nearly orange coloured CM on TP....now, I've spent the rest of the morning being careful in case I overstretch or something and start it off....I was yawning a minute ago and went to have a good stretch and stopped and told myself off....ruined a perfectly good stretch, but then just had to laugh at how ridiculous it was, just as well my DH is still sleeping or he would have signed me in somewhere...LOL...this TTC stuff would make you lose your sanity!! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Almosthere - did you pick which charts you want to show on the set up page on FF? It's right at the bottom, under the save settings bit. That might be why it's not showing.


----------



## xBooChanx

Hey, I'm testing the 18th, please add me :flower: 
Good luck everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

i think im getting AF pretty, cramping and a tint of pink when i wiped :(


----------



## AC1987

I'm a little curious about how early I can test, I'm thinking about testing on the 7th or 8th of Dec which will make me at 10 or 12 dpo.... but I keep reading about all these bfns so maybe I shouldn't and just wait to see if I miss AF


----------



## doopersgurl

hey can i be added for the 30th please :)

fx'd for everyone


----------



## TTCfor2long

You can count me out :sad1: The :witch: showed up this morning.


----------



## c1403

Hello Ladies

Today I got my BFP...I am in shock as I tested on Thursday at 13dpo and BFN, left it until this morning as still no sign of AF and i thought id just do a test and see, got a BFP on a digi....i was just leaving for work and i was so shocked i started shaking so called up BF, and he thought i was upset as AF came but when i showed him he was just as shocked as me (although its what we wanted and have waited so long to see)

Lots of hugs and babydust to all of you...

xxxxxx


----------



## bdawn8403

AC1987 said:


> I'm a little curious about how early I can test, I'm thinking about testing on the 7th or 8th of Dec which will make me at 10 or 12 dpo.... but I keep reading about all these bfns so maybe I shouldn't and just wait to see if I miss AF

I'd say wait till AF is late, however, that is easier said then done. :flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

c1403 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Today I got my BFP...I am in shock as I tested on Thursday at 13dpo and BFN, left it until this morning as still no sign of AF and i thought id just do a test and see, got a BFP on a digi....i was just leaving for work and i was so shocked i started shaking so called up BF, and he thought i was upset as AF came but when i showed him he was just as shocked as me (although its what we wanted and have waited so long to see)
> 
> Lots of hugs and babydust to all of you...
> 
> xxxxxx

congratz!


----------



## AliBiz

c1403 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Today I got my BFP...I am in shock as I tested on Thursday at 13dpo and BFN, left it until this morning as still no sign of AF and i thought id just do a test and see, got a BFP on a digi....i was just leaving for work and i was so shocked i started shaking so called up BF, and he thought i was upset as AF came but when i showed him he was just as shocked as me (although its what we wanted and have waited so long to see)
> 
> Lots of hugs and babydust to all of you...
> 
> xxxxxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Queen Bee.

morning ladies!
cold morning here, it snowed last night! :)
No sign of AF just waiting to test... maybe test the 14th if i get the chance :)


----------



## bdawn8403

Queen Bee. said:


> morning ladies!
> cold morning here, it snowed last night! :)
> No sign of AF just waiting to test... maybe test the 14th if i get the chance :)

Well you can keep the snow :haha:

I don't want any!


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies!
> cold morning here, it snowed last night! :)
> No sign of AF just waiting to test... maybe test the 14th if i get the chance :)
> 
> Well you can keep the snow :haha:
> 
> I don't want any!Click to expand...

I am enjoying it but it has mostly melted away this morning, think we are in for more this evening!


----------



## goodvibes2

13 dpo today. my temps are still low even past O . dunno why. but we will see will be testing around the 9th :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I think I just got my BFP!


----------



## ihmlisbt

Crystal5483 said:


> I think I just got my BFP!
> 
> View attachment 307392

You most certainly did! h&h 9 months to you! Congrats!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Crystal5483 said:


> I think I just got my BFP!
> 
> View attachment 307392

congrats hun thats definatly a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

yep thats a bfp all right! congrats! :)


----------



## Bells n Bump

2 days late, still no sign of af, going to retest at the weekend if she doesnt show before then. Hate being in limbo!!


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations Crystal


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay! congrats!


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats crysta!

AFM temp has risen to the highest on my chart, woohoo, does this mean no af for me anytime soon? doesn't it drop if you are nearing/getting af?


----------



## SJDsMommy

still a little bit crampy this morning..5 DPO this morning and will be testing on the 9th :) AF is due to show on the 13th but she's not welcome this month! We want a baby! Good luck everyone that is still waiting!


----------



## 143Mom

Well I think I may be out. Took my temo this morning was 98.3 when I first first woke up but fell back asleep for a bit and took again not realizing I already did it and it was 96.9. Went to the bathroom and there was the pink streek on the TP. My boobs are still killing me. Usually if AF shows up they stop hurting right away. Saturday night I had such sharp pains that I had to go lay down. Only 12DPO so not to sure what is going on as I have a 14 day luteal phase so maybe I over shot my OV date? 

So super bummed!!!!! Guess I just have to wait and see if AF show up full force this afternoon. 
Augh I want to cry!


----------



## almosthere

GL you are not out yet, chin up! =)


----------



## 143Mom

almosthere said:


> yay congrats crysta!
> 
> AFM temp has risen to the highest on my chart, woohoo, does this mean no af for me anytime soon? doesn't it drop if you are nearing/getting af?

thats what I thought too and today I woke up and it dropped waaaay down. I was getting so excited because they kept rising! So depressed! I hope like hell it my IB drop and the pink tinit I had this morning was just a tint and not Af showing early! So depressed right now

I hope you get you BFP and your temps stay up. FXD!!!!


----------



## 143Mom

Congrats Crystal!


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom you aren't out yet! Remember I had a bleed a 11dpo and still AF hasn't shown yet! Stay positive until she shows or u see those lovely 2 pink lines


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz you are too funny!!!1 Just stretch already!!!! But I cant say I blame you as I know I have doen some pretty silly things to prevent AF LOL
(or at least try to prevent)


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> 143Mom you aren't out yet! Remember I had a bleed a 11dpo and still AF hasn't shown yet! Stay positive until she shows or u see those lovely 2 pink lines

Thanks doll! I need to stay up and positive!


----------



## Mrs_TypeA

Hey Ladies! I want to join! I am planning on testing on December 12th. I am refusing to buy any tests until then, as I am a POS-aholic! I have been watching the thread and hope I can join everyone in their good news :)


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> AliBiz you are too funny!!!1 Just stretch already!!!! But I cant say I blame you as I know I have doen some pretty silly things to prevent AF LOL
> (or at least try to prevent)

haha funny isn't it? Haha I am normally such a rational person. Am in work now and every time i think of it I laugh, they all think I'm losing it


----------



## PrincessTaz

Crystal - Conrats and a H&H 9 months.

AFM - I'm 7dpo and the days are dragging, all I can think about is poas! Until now... I've just won 2 tickets for the X-factor final. I can't actually believe it, I forgot I even entered the competition. At least for it will take my mind off this 2ww even if it's just for a day. I'm quite excited :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im out AF got me today


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizlovelust said:


> Im out AF got me today

so sorry liz :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Queen Bee. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im out AF got me today
> 
> so sorry liz :hugs:Click to expand...

It hurts so bad, anyone know anything that helps with super bad cramps? Ive tried all pills, hot pads, massage, baths, what can i do to ease them?


----------



## AliBiz

lizlovelust said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im out AF got me today
> 
> so sorry liz :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It hurts so bad, anyone know anything that helps with super bad cramps? Ive tried all pills, hot pads, massage, baths, what can i do to ease them?Click to expand...

the only thing that works for me is soluble solpadeine


----------



## lizlovelust

AliBiz said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im out AF got me today
> 
> so sorry liz :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It hurts so bad, anyone know anything that helps with super bad cramps? Ive tried all pills, hot pads, massage, baths, what can i do to ease them?Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that works for me is soluble solpadeineClick to expand...

Whats that? Where do you get some?


----------



## AliBiz

I'm not sure if u can get it in US? It contains codeine and so they will only sell it to u for a few things luckily AF pains is 1 of those. It dissolves in water so it kicks in immediately.


----------



## lizlovelust

AliBiz said:


> I'm not sure if u can get it in US? It contains codeine and so they will only sell it to u for a few things luckily AF pains is 1 of those. It dissolves in water so it kicks in immediately.

I should ask my doctor about it


----------



## almosthere

ooomg ladies really starting to think this is my month! i explained my discomfort and pain on another thread and was suggested perhaps my right sided pain could be ROUD LIGAMENT PAIN and guess what? the description fits my pain to the T! sooo stoked, here is info if you ladies would like to read up about it.

https://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain


----------



## Bells n Bump

Spoke too soon, af just got me!!

Im taking a break for a cycle now to enjoy the festive season merry and not be worrying about possibly being pregnant. So Ill be back on these threads for testing late jan/early feb, good luck ladies, fx'd for your bfp's and hope when Im back you have all moved over to first tri!!

Xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww I'm sorry to hear that bells and bump!!:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Bells n Bump said:


> Spoke too soon, af just got me!!
> 
> Im taking a break for a cycle now to enjoy the festive season merry and not be worrying about possibly being pregnant. So Ill be back on these threads for testing late jan/early feb, good luck ladies, fx'd for your bfp's and hope when Im back you have all moved over to first tri!!
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Almost: How are you doing hun?


----------



## Kimbre

well im OUT. I had a Chemical Pregnancy. what an AWESOME christmas gift.=(


----------



## CarliCareBear

kimbre, i'm really sorry... i hope you can keep your head up. 

uh... i think i may have gotten a faint bfp this morning?! 

af hasn't showed yet. i can't really believe it.


----------



## ihmlisbt

carlicarebear said:


> uh... I think i may have gotten a faint bfp this morning?!
> 
> Af hasn't showed yet. I can't really believe it.

congrats!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

CarliCareBear said:


> kimbre, i'm really sorry... i hope you can keep your head up.
> 
> uh... i think i may have gotten a faint bfp this morning?!
> 
> af hasn't showed yet. i can't really believe it.

grats hun


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> Almost: How are you doing hun?

hmm...I am HORNY to be honest :haha: I haven't had sex in 5 days since after OV because of what I am hoping is round ligament pain and DH is too afraid to hurt me :blush:. I think my libido is raging lately...hmm....I am just dying to test as I really think this is it, but do not want to test too soon & get my hopes up if it is a BFN. Trying to hold out to at least the 10th! Dreading today, because I have to go to my last work out class for college credit- to pilaties which starts out with intense high leg lifting marching, I am crying inside just thinking of the pain, thinking of telling my instructor I have "lady issues" and need to take it easy today :haha:

How are you?? :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Kimbre said:


> well im OUT. I had a Chemical Pregnancy. what an AWESOME christmas gift.=(

:hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Almost: How are you doing hun?
> 
> hmm...I am HORNY to be honest :haha: I haven't had sex in 5 days since after OV because of what I am hoping is round ligament pain and DH is too afraid to hurt me :blush:. I think my libido is raging lately...hmm....I am just dying to test as I really think this is it, but do not want to test too soon & get my hopes up if it is a BFN. Trying to hold out to at least the 10th! Dreading today, because I have to go to my last work out class for college credit- to pilaties which starts out with intense high leg lifting marching, I am crying inside just thinking of the pain, thinking of telling my instructor I have "lady issues" and need to take it easy today :haha:
> 
> How are you?? :flower:Click to expand...

Haha I couldn't do that kinda work out lol id be so sore
As for me! I am soooo tempted to run down to the shop and buy a pregnancy test cause I want to take one so badly!! :haha:
but am sooo sleepy today feel like I could just nap where im at lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well ladies I hope everyone has a good day, I'll be away till this evening getting my mind off testing way too soon! :)


----------



## Kimbre

almosthere said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> well im OUT. I had a Chemical Pregnancy. what an AWESOME christmas gift.=(
> 
> :hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:Click to expand...

i feel so dumb... im unsure as to what LO is? i usually know all the slang on here too. but thats what my hubby had said. at least we CAN get pregnant when i was sobbing on him. which is true... but its so upsetting


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Almost: How are you doing hun?
> 
> hmm...I am HORNY to be honest :haha: I haven't had sex in 5 days since after OV because of what I am hoping is round ligament pain and DH is too afraid to hurt me :blush:. I think my libido is raging lately...hmm....I am just dying to test as I really think this is it, but do not want to test too soon & get my hopes up if it is a BFN. Trying to hold out to at least the 10th! Dreading today, because I have to go to my last work out class for college credit- to pilaties which starts out with intense high leg lifting marching, I am crying inside just thinking of the pain, thinking of telling my instructor I have "lady issues" and need to take it easy today :haha:
> 
> How are you?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I couldn't do that kinda work out lol id be so sore
> As for me! I am soooo tempted to run down to the shop and buy a pregnancy test cause I want to take one so badly!! :haha:
> but am sooo sleepy today feel like I could just nap where im at lolClick to expand...

ah haha you and your naps. I bet we will end up being bump buddies, I really hope this is it! i looked at creative ways to tell dh about bfp and looked at baby bed sets decorations and clothes, but had to stop. i was thinking ugh i am not even sure i am preg yet and it made me sad to think i am getting my hopes up too soon. :wacko:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Almost: How are you doing hun?
> 
> hmm...I am HORNY to be honest :haha: I haven't had sex in 5 days since after OV because of what I am hoping is round ligament pain and DH is too afraid to hurt me :blush:. I think my libido is raging lately...hmm....I am just dying to test as I really think this is it, but do not want to test too soon & get my hopes up if it is a BFN. Trying to hold out to at least the 10th! Dreading today, because I have to go to my last work out class for college credit- to pilaties which starts out with intense high leg lifting marching, I am crying inside just thinking of the pain, thinking of telling my instructor I have "lady issues" and need to take it easy today :haha:
> 
> How are you?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I couldn't do that kinda work out lol id be so sore
> As for me! I am soooo tempted to run down to the shop and buy a pregnancy test cause I want to take one so badly!! :haha:
> but am sooo sleepy today feel like I could just nap where im at lolClick to expand...
> 
> ah haha you and your naps. I bet we will end up being bump buddies, I really hope this is it! i looked at creative ways to tell dh about bfp and looked at baby bed sets decorations and clothes, but had to stop. i was thinking ugh i am not even sure i am preg yet and it made me sad to think i am getting my hopes up too soon. :wacko:Click to expand...

I have been looking at baby stuff as well :haha:
and hubby is starting to get excited cause he has noticed AF has been gone for a while.
so he keeps talking about babies and things, which is just getting me even more excited!


----------



## mummyfin

8dpo and only lasting without poas because I've has a stomach bug since Friday and don't want to move from sofa until at least when AF is due! 

Anyone know the effect of temperature, vomiting and *ahem* the 'other' problem on implantation? Hope it's not gunna do any damage with my body being messed up :S

x o x o


----------



## almosthere

LO means Little One!


----------



## Kimbre

almosthere said:


> LO means Little One!

oh HAHAHA im so blonde sometimes. um yes and no. this is my first LO with my HUSBAND. its not MY first LO. I have a DD and husband has a DS. we were seperated for about a yr and a half due to some problems and also due to my step sons mother:growlmad: so he had his DS and I accidentally got preggo for my DD with my high school crush lol.

its a little strange. but we have been back together for over 2 years now. I just really want a baby with my hubby. its so unfair that its taking US so long but it took like 2 months of not even trying with the other people. UGH.


----------



## almosthere

I feel ya! hope you can get back on the wagon next month! GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to another week Ladies!!!


:test:SUNDAY:* 2016, C1403, and RDY4NUMBER2!!*:test:


:test:TODAY!!:*ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, CARLICAREBEAR, CRYSTAL5483, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, and WANT4!!*:test:


:bfp: ALERT!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months IHMLISBT, TWICKYWABBIT, C1403, CARLICAREBEAR, and CRYSTAL5483!! :bfp:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, and RDY4NUMBER2*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *SPARKLYBABY, MOOSE31, MOMMY2BE7772, PINKPEONY, xBOOCHANx, DOOPERGURL, and MRS_TYPEA*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*SDJSMOM* I hope this is promising of a BFP:dust:

*HAPPYBEANY* How are you holding up?:dust:

*KIMBRE* I'm so sorry that this has happened to you, sending you :hugs:

*ALMOSTHERE* I don't trust OPKs as HPTs because it's a different hormone they are measuring, but your symptoms, those I trust, sounding good, can't wait for you to test. Still can't see your chart:dust:

*LIZLOVE* so sorry that AF flew in :hugs: I hope you can get something for those cramps... 

*143MOM* so sorry to hear that AF has come, I hope this is a fluke:dust:

*BELLS N BUMP* so sorry that AF took a hold, come on over to the Jan thread, it is on the first page of this thread. :dust:

*MINNI* It is not bad because it is within 30 mins, as long as you keep that, if it shouldbe more at any time, you can use the temp adjuster to fix it, looking good:dust:

*ANNIE77* good luck with OV!! :dust:

*ILIKECAKE* love you explaining to DH, they are sooo in the dark:dust:

*QUEEN BEE.* I have been with you this whole time, I'm not confused by your explaination, there are plenty ladies here from Nov that probably understand too. :dust:

*ALIBIZ* I really hope I was right, and that was IB, things looking good for you:dust:

*ICKLE* My FXD tightly for you!:dust:

*PEPSICHIC* I only wrote it like that for Christmas because I know that that title is widely used in the U.S. and that it is called by different names across the countries. Same with New Year's eve, I know about the Chinese new Year and know titles are different in a lot of places...

*AC1987* wait to AF is late or close to arrival before testing, that is best for your nerves and seeing BFNs:dust:

*PRINCESSTAZ* CONGRATS on the tix, what an awesome distraction int he TWW! :dust:

*CHESKA* spotting doesn't count for AF, so I would make Sunday CD1:dust:

:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you, join us in January!! KAMIAM, SKWEEK35, and SUNNIE!!:hugs:

I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:

*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 41* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on _8DPO_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


B]AFM...[/B]Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down(total meltdown to DW yesterday), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM sorry to hear AF flew in on you early. But you are meant to be a mommy, your time will come soon enough! GL with your next round =) And I give up with my chart, I am so bad with this whole technology thing haha, but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Queen Bee.

MRSMM: im so sorry! :hug:


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - sorry that the witch got you. Hopefully you're getting a shorter LP now though. I would've been insane by the end of your last cycle!


----------



## Queen Bee.

feeling so tired only 5:30pm and feel like i could go to bed for the night.


----------



## Angel baby

My blood test was negative so waiting for AF now


----------



## Queen Bee.

Angel baby said:


> My blood test was negative so waiting for AF now

sooo sorry:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats to the BFPs and :hugs: to the BFNs...

Just want to say that 9 BFPs for only December 5th is amazing, statistically speaking! As we all know, the chances for a BFP are about 20-25% each month. Right now we are on track for 34% of us to become preggo this month, based on 9 BFPs out of 164, on the fifth day of the month. Woohoo! Hope that trend stays on track.


----------



## almosthere

took an opk very negative, silly me....might cave in an buy hpts today so i dont waste my opks!


----------



## minni2906

Finally decided when I will test - One of the girls on the depo thread told me that her first cycle after depo was 65 days long. I am currently on CD46 which would make CD65 Christmas Eve. If AF hasn't shown herself by then, I will be testing.

Til then it's :sex::sex::sex: and praying for a :bfp: for Christmas!!

:dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## LalaR

So sorry MrsMM. Just keep positive for next cycle. It will happen.

AFM, getting frustrated by my dodgy BBT chart this cycle and ambiguous signs. We stayed at my inlaws at the start of the cycle in a room with full on heating and no ventilation which gave me very sleepless nights and had my temps soaring. They seemed to settle when I got home a few days before I thought I would ov and since then I have been freezing at night as we have no heating in our bedroom. Temps are just slowly rising. Also my CBFM seems to have missed my peak this month despite having positive OPKs on Friday. I don't understand!! CM has been less than usual this time with very little EWCM around ov. At least my ov pains have given the sign as usual!! Hoping that my temp goes up again tomorrow or even stays the same as I will then get my crosshairs for Sat.

FXd for all you ladies still to test and congrats to the new BFPs. i hope I will join you soon. L x


----------



## Angel baby

Mrs M&M- Sorry the witch got you. Very frusterating every month. Are you doing in home insemination or IUI?


----------



## AliBiz

MrsMM I'm so sorry that AF got you today, and I hope that you will get your BFP very very soon, you are such a great motivator for all us ladies here and I'm sure we would all be in a right state if it weren't for these great threads :)

AFM...still no AF so I popped to the 2 euro shop on the way home from work and got myself a couple of cheapie tests...so I'm going to test later, and then in the morning...Did have some AF type cramps this morning in work but I think it might have been cos I'm constipated (sorry TMI)....I'll keep you ladies posted when I do the test....


----------



## sdeitrick1

MrsMM, I am so sorry that the damn witch showed her ugly face!! :hugs: I'm praying this next cycle is yours!!


----------



## AliBiz

Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!

I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

AliBiz said:


> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)

congrats!:happydance:


----------



## moose31

AliBiz said:


> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)

YAY!!!:thumbup: congrats!!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ALMOST* Thank you so much! :flower: GL :dust:

*ICKLE* well, my LP has fluctuated since my MC. 20, 15, 18, and now 12. It is getting very short and I know that 9 or less hurts the chances of implanting so I hope it doesn't get much shorter. GL :dust:

*ANGEL BABY* so sorry test was negative, I hope AF comes quickly so you can start TTC again! :dust: As for DIY or IUI, I do both, we have been doing IUIs for over a year, and since August, we started adding more donations with DIY.

*MINNI*, just put your test date down, come on Christmas Gift!! :dust:

*ALIBIZ* thank you sooo much :flower: that means alot to read that I can do good for you ladies, it really has been a pleasure. I saw your chart! I saw your announcement CONGRATS!!! :bfp: Wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos Hun! Put another smile on my face!


----------



## AliBiz

MrsMM24 said:


> *ALIBIZ* thank you sooo much :flower: that means alot to read that I can do good for you ladies, it really has been a pleasure. I saw your chart! I saw your announcement CONGRATS!!! :bfp: Wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos Hun! Put another smile on my face!

Thanks MrsMM, its the best birthday present I've ever had....eventhough its about a week and a half early...

And you are very welcome, and very much appreciated..(hugs)


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)

Oh my goodness I am so so so happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Gives me hope that I had IB as well (its turning brown TMI) 

I am doing the sticky bean happy baby dance for you...XO:happydance:


----------



## 143Mom

So sorry MrsMM...I am right there with you...continuing on to another cycle! :hugs: We have to believe that 2012 is our turn!!!:flower:


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)
> 
> Oh my goodness I am so so so happy for you!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Gives me hope that I had IB as well (its turning brown TMI)
> 
> I am doing the sticky bean happy baby dance for you...XO:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you....haha...going to do another one in the morning :)

Bet you get yours soon, and that was IB too ....FXd


----------



## sharnw

Im out girls :( cp super low and open, ready for af to show her ugly self


----------



## Ilikecake

Sorry to everyone af has got and congrats to all the new soon to be mummies.

I feel really positive this month. It's the first time in ages. I didn't expect ttc number two to take so long. It took us 2 months with James and I know it's not long compared to some of you ladies but we're now on cycle 4. When you fall pregnant so easily with the first one, you expect it again. Although I do keep having my moments of doubt when James has been awake playing literally all night :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

AliBiz said:


> OK Ladies, this is going to make me sound a little crazy, and I'm sitting here laughing at myself but here goes...AF due today, up this morning and straight to the loo to check for the usual, but nothing except very light brown, nearly orange coloured CM on TP....now, I've spent the rest of the morning being careful in case I overstretch or something and start it off....I was yawning a minute ago and went to have a good stretch and stopped and told myself off....ruined a perfectly good stretch, but then just had to laugh at how ridiculous it was, just as well my DH is still sleeping or he would have signed me in somewhere...LOL...this TTC stuff would make you lose your sanity!! :haha:

i had the same weird orange and brown cum the previous 2 days in a row seeing as you got your BFP today, congrats by the way, i am hoping it was ib for me too.


----------



## AliBiz

almosthere said:


> Well it was a good sign for me...so I've FXd that its a good sign for you..when are you due to test?


----------



## almosthere

the 12 but def caving in way sooner hehe


----------



## minni2906

Congrats, AliBiz!


----------



## holden_babez

really dont know what to think now..
AF due today or tomorrow and all my symptoms past few days (evem CP_ pointing to the witch on her way..
This morning my temp has shot right back up...

but the thing is I woke to a sick 2 yr old at 130am this morning, took my temp and it was 36.31 (celcius) and then i took it again at 540am when we woke again and it was 36.69 (celcius) I have put the past temp into my chart but its now gone through the roof.. My temp yesterday morning was 36.31

So which temp should I be putting in my chart? the 130am one or the 540am one?

Back on CD 19 I had a high sex drive (just for that day wher enough WAS NOT enough lol) and watery cm.. my CP was M/F... But FF has said I was already 2dpo again...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2

Please take a look and see what u think?
I am thinking the AF type cramps I was having on and off yesterday might have been implantation as hubby and I bd twice on CD19 (2dpo???)

Thanks LAdies..

Skye


----------



## Annie77

Crystal5483 said:


> I think I just got my BFP!
> 
> View attachment 307392

Yeah! I can clearly see a pink line :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

almosthere said:


> ooomg ladies really starting to think this is my month! i explained my discomfort and pain on another thread and was suggested perhaps my right sided pain could be ROUD LIGAMENT PAIN and guess what? the description fits my pain to the T! sooo stoked, here is info if you ladies would like to read up about it.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain

A good sign - I got this with 3 of my pregnancies :winkwink: Fx'd for you


----------



## likeaustralia

Just popping in to subscribe so I can keep an eye on my TTC buddy, MrsMM....

Good luck to you all you December testers! I hope that this is your month. :)


----------



## courtneybg

so normally i ovulate on cd 20. this cycle i used the clearblue digital tests and got my lh surge on cd 16 and 17. with my daughter i got a faint bfp 12 days after i got my lh surge... soooo today it is 12 days after my lh surge so i sad what the heck
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Angel baby

courtney! looks like a BFP! congrats!


----------



## courtneybg

darnit doesn't look as clear on here


----------



## Annie77

courtneybg said:


> so normally i ovulate on cd 20. this cycle i used the clearblue digital tests and got my lh surge on cd 16 and 17. with my daughter i got a faint bfp 12 days after i got my lh surge... soooo today it is 12 days after my lh surge so i sad what the heck

Yeah - I can see a 2nd line there. Are you goign to test again in a couple of days and see if it gets darker?

AFM, my normal 28 day cycle went up to 29 for past 2 months after ectopic and now am having ovulation pain, about 2-3 days before I expected it. I usually always ovulate on a monday but last 2 mths haas been different!


----------



## bdawn8403

almosthere said:


> :hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:

Yeah that is one thing you should never say to someone who has lost a pregnancy especially since they are TTC. :nope::growlmad:


----------



## bdawn8403

I just got some good news. I won the first prize drawing at work for $291!!!! I NEVER win anything!! I'm so excited and just hoping that this good luck will extend this week. Tomorrow is the day! I am terrified and just wanna stay in bed all day tomorrow. If I can't see it, it isn't there :haha:

I just hope hope hope AF doesn't show up. Still have bruised feeling breasts. Right now the endless hunger pains seems to have gone away but I just got up. Please just let this be the month, I can't take anymore of this rollercoaster.


----------



## Angel baby

courtneybg said:


> darnit doesn't look as clear on here

Don't worry, it's dark enough to see that it is a positive! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## echo

Yay! Congrats to the BFP's (jealous!!)

So sorry the witch came for some. :( 

4 days until testing for me!!! Really trying not to enter the poas marathon.


----------



## faithbabies

hi ladies congrats to all the bfp's!!! :thumbup::happydance:

baby dust to all those still waiting!! :dust:

do u mind adding me? i should be testing around dec 15 th :) thank you!


----------



## almosthere

Annie77 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> ooomg ladies really starting to think this is my month! i explained my discomfort and pain on another thread and was suggested perhaps my right sided pain could be ROUD LIGAMENT PAIN and guess what? the description fits my pain to the T! sooo stoked, here is info if you ladies would like to read up about it.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain
> 
> A good sign - I got this with 3 of my pregnancies :winkwink: Fx'd for youClick to expand...

thanks that is getting me really excited!


----------



## almosthere

& congrats to all the new BFPS, looks like at least 2 today on this thread!


----------



## almosthere

echo said:


> Yay! Congrats to the BFP's (jealous!!)
> 
> So sorry the witch came for some. :(
> 
> 4 days until testing for me!!! Really trying not to enter the poas marathon.

echo, I am also planning on testing in 4 days but I have a feeling I am going to cave. FX for you!!!


----------



## sharnw

BBBLLLLAAAAAHHHHH af im waiting........ i know your there witch!


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:
> 
> Yeah that is one thing you should never say to someone who has lost a pregnancy especially since they are TTC. :nope::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have to agree with you bdawn, i lost my baby at 11 weeks and i got so affended and more cut inside when someone said that to me :growlmad:Click to expand...

Okay want to make clear I meant to comfort and be positive, I apologize for those who I offended. :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry af got you MrsMM xxx

Congrats on all the bfp's x hugs to all that witch visited an baby dust to everyone else xxx

Afm...Starting my 2ww again...blah!!! Here's to no ss'ing no early testing and patience and strength to get me through xxx


----------



## ilovelamp

Dec 14 for me please~


----------



## bdawn8403

almosthere said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:
> 
> Yeah that is one thing you should never say to someone who has lost a pregnancy especially since they are TTC. :nope::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have to agree with you bdawn, i lost my baby at 11 weeks and i got so affended and more cut inside when someone said that to me :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay want to make clear I meant to comfort and be positive, I apologize for those who I offended. :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...

No worries. I know you meant well, just saying, for future reference. That should never be said. It isn't very nice or comforting, at least I don't think it is. I was told that by a girl I went to high school with who was ttc and finally gave up and adopted. She told me "I would love to have had a miscarriage so then at least I knew I could get pregnant. You are lucky to even get that far."

Thats sheer nonsense to me. Who wants a miscarriage so they can say well at least they know it was possible? I'd much rather not know I could then to experience that pain. It is in fact, NOT a great gift of knowledge.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello ladies! hope everyone has had a good day! So glad to see the thread filling up with some BFP's and I hope to be among you very soon! I'll be testing on the 9th and can't wait to see my positive! I am very hopeful this month! Still have some cramping today, not too bad though :) Glad I got out and about today to keep my mind off testing! Finished up my christmas shopping, spent a little time with my grandparents who I dont see often so that was nice then came home and took a nice warm (but not hot of course!) bath while my son napped and here I am now :) ..now what to do these next couple of days while I wait..hmmm.. :cloud9:

Oh! I should mention my areolas have darkened slightly..though this isn't a promising symptom as it has happened before my AF before (not everytime though) and did not happen with my last pregnancy until later on..but you never know! Each pregnancy is different :) Just something I noticed while soaking in the tub today..


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ihmlisbt, twicky, c1403, crystal, carli & alibiz ~ congrats!! h&h 9 months:happydance:

ac1987 ~ i know the feeling...im one day ahead of you...stay positive:hugs:

143 ~ you're still in the game...GL & Fxd :winkwink:

almost ~ yay thats a good sign!!!

ac ~ i say wait as long as you can...

liz ~ have you tried a hot soak in the tub it can help with the pain

kimbre ~ im so sorry:hugs:

afm...i dont know where i stand. im so confused by this cycle. ive never had this many symptoms before af is due. im hoping for the best but not expecting anything.


----------



## jeoestreich

I am waiting to ovulate. Ugh...I hate waiting.


----------



## ihmlisbt

READY4OURBABY said:


> ihmlisbt, twicky, c1403, crystal, carli & alibiz ~ congrats!! h&h 9 months:happydance:
> 
> ac1987 ~ i know the feeling...im one day ahead of you...stay positive:hugs:
> 
> 143 ~ you're still in the game...GL & Fxd :winkwink:
> 
> almost ~ yay thats a good sign!!!
> 
> ac ~ i say wait as long as you can...
> 
> liz ~ have you tried a hot soak in the tub it can help with the pain
> 
> kimbre ~ im so sorry:hugs:
> 
> afm...i dont know where i stand. im so confused by this cycle. ive never had this many symptoms before af is due. im hoping for the best but not expecting anything.

Thank you, thank you - have a dr appointment in the morning ill let you ladies know how it goes! xx


----------



## WM61711

Im also waiting to ovulate its taking foreverr lol, Ive run out of things to do to distract myself. Well tomorro I will start opk testing so I guess thats something to do.

Btw CONGRATS to all the :bfp:s ladies! So exciting:happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

I think I'm out. Broke down and bought a $1 store test, BFN and I checked my cm and it had very very light pink/brown blood in it


----------



## hasti2011

hi ladies, can i join you too? i will test on Dec 12. wish lots of BfP.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Symptom spotting!

So far at 5DPO I have cramping, leaking boob yesterday (for those who didnt catch that one I am still breast feeding my son but I havent leaked more than a drop or 2 in a long time but this was quite a bit more than a drop!, not tons though ), darkened areolas (not sure if I consider that a symptom for me though but still noticed it) and a little constipation today (tmi I know) hmm.. and I am also quite thirsty today - the first odd symptom I had with my first was constantly feeling thirsty for about a week no matter how much water I drank! dry mouth and everything! though that started happening probably a week or so after I had gotten my bfp with him and this isnt exactly as bad as it was then but still.. it happened last time so maybe thats whats going on this time :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am trying so hard not to test tomorrow morning! think the only way for me to get past that is to go pee right away, so I will! because at 6 dpo (which is what I will be tomorrow) I can't realistically expect a positive (tho I'm sure it has happened before to someone!) unless of course I ovulated sooner than I thought I had. Who knows! definitely want to try and wait until the 9th atleast though


----------



## skeet9924

bdawn8403 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: is this your first LO you are ttc? if so, then look at the positive side-you now know you can get preggo! what a great gift of knowledge. but so sorry it couldn't have been a better xmas for you :flower:
> 
> Yeah that is one thing you should never say to someone who has lost a pregnancy especially since they are TTC. :nope::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely have to agree with you bdawn, i lost my baby at 11 weeks and i got so affended and more cut inside when someone said that to me :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay want to make clear I meant to comfort and be positive, I apologize for those who I offended. :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I know you meant well, just saying, for future reference. That should never be said. It isn't very nice or comforting, at least I don't think it is. I was told that by a girl I went to high school with who was ttc and finally gave up and adopted. She told me "I would love to have had a miscarriage so then at least I knew I could get pregnant. You are lucky to even get that far."
> 
> Thats sheer nonsense to me. Who wants a miscarriage so they can say well at least they know it was possible? I'd much rather not know I could then to experience that pain. It is in fact, NOT a great gift of knowledge.Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more.. As by my signature I've had a mc a chemical and ectopic all this year, people always say atleast you know u can get preg.. But I always think what is the point if I can't carry it.. However I do know that when people say it, they are only trying to help and to be honest depending on the day different things bother me .. I have found the best thing to say is I'm sorry for the loss , I'm here for you if you need to chat :hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

My dad wants to hang out on Friday now..its going to be so hard not to just blurt it out if I get my BFP that morning


----------



## lizlovelust

So I thought I was getting AF today....

Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second... 

I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:


----------



## minni2906

Wow; That's a lot of BFPs!!! I LOVE it!!! :happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months to all!!

Kimbre - So sorry. :hugs:

MrsMM - Good to know about the temps being within 30 mins. I plan to set an alarm for Sundays so I can wake, temp, and go back to sleep. :haha: I'm sorry AF crept in early on you. :hugs: 

*AFM*; Nothing new to report, really. I've had watery cm for what seems like forever. Keep thinking AF is FINALLY coming, but no. It's just cm.:dohh: And lately it's been getting rather foul smelling; sorry if TMI.:blush: I just don't know what to think!! Had THE worst migraine today, too. But, that reminded me I needed to call my neurologist because I haven't been on my preventative for like 2 months because of TTC and I need to see if there's something I can take while TTC/pregnant. But, my neurologist's office was closed when I called! :shrug: Really hope I can add to the Christmas present BFP's! I just want my own LO! :xmas23:


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:



I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)


----------



## minni2906

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...

What she said. :xmas12:


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...

Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:


----------



## minni2906

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...

My mom knew someone who got her "period" all 9 months of her pregnancy.


----------



## lizlovelust

minni2906 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom knew someone who got her "period" all 9 months of her pregnancy.Click to expand...

woah, but did she get the cramps with the AF too?


----------



## minni2906

lizlovelust said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom knew someone who got her "period" all 9 months of her pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> woah, but did she get the cramps with the AF too?Click to expand...

Hmmm. That I don't know. I never asked. Sorry.


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...



Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!Click to expand...

Well I always have bad cramps, these were bad but not AS bad as they normally are, it's the nausea that's really getting me, and the dizzyness! :dohh:


----------



## bdawn8403

minni2906 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom knew someone who got her "period" all 9 months of her pregnancy.Click to expand...


You can, most women do bleed somewhat during pregnany but usually just spotting. Also, with my little sister, my mom bled every month with a "period" too even though thats not what it is. My older sister did the same as my mom with her 4th, she was in jail at the time so she had no idea she was pregnant until she was giving birth. They refused to test her in jail and she didn't gain too much weight either.


----------



## bdawn8403

SJDsMommy said:


> Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!

I hope thats what is going on with me right now. I really don't want AF tomorrow. I just can't do this again.


----------



## lizlovelust

bdawn8403 said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom knew someone who got her "period" all 9 months of her pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can, most women do bleed somewhat during pregnany but usually just spotting. Also, with my little sister, my mom bled every month with a "period" too even though thats not what it is. My older sister did the same as my mom with her 4th, she was in jail at the time so she had no idea she was pregnant until she was giving birth. They refused to test her in jail and she didn't gain too much weight either.Click to expand...

oh my! All my HPTs have been neg so far though...:wacko: I didn't test at all today cause I figured I have AF


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I always have bad cramps, these were bad but not AS bad as they normally are, it's the nausea that's really getting me, and the dizzyness! :dohh:Click to expand...

Hope you figure out whats going on soon! I bet its frustrating! I only had morning sickness real bad once but frosted mini wheats, roasted sunflower seeds and mashed potatoes helped with my slight nausea.. if that helps any


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I always have bad cramps, these were bad but not AS bad as they normally are, it's the nausea that's really getting me, and the dizzyness! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you figure out whats going on soon! I bet its frustrating! I only had morning sickness real bad once but frosted mini wheats, roasted sunflower seeds and mashed potatoes helped with my slight nausea.. if that helps anyClick to expand...

I can't stand the sound of food or look of food right now :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

liz- a friend of mine didn't know she was preg until she was 5 months because she had what she thought was her period every month until the 5th month. It's definitely something that COULD happen:shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrs.Resa said:


> liz- a friend of mine didn't know she was preg until she was 5 months because she had what she thought was her period every month until the 5th month. It's definitely something that COULD happen:shrug:

Did she have all neg tests?:shrug:


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to fib to your dr about getting a positive HPT so you can get that blood test already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get a blood flow plus bad cramps and still be pregnant?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! In pregnancy, anything is possible! I watch this show called I didn't know I was pregnant, and so many of those women had thought they were getting their period every month! With my first my dr told me that its possible to have spotting around the time your period would have been due, but it is not a period and as long as its not too much or painful there's no need to worry. But definitely mention it to the dr, especially since you are in pain!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I always have bad cramps, these were bad but not AS bad as they normally are, it's the nausea that's really getting me, and the dizzyness! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you figure out whats going on soon! I bet its frustrating! I only had morning sickness real bad once but frosted mini wheats, roasted sunflower seeds and mashed potatoes helped with my slight nausea.. if that helps anyClick to expand...
> 
> I can't stand the sound of food or look of food right now :dohh:Click to expand...

I can understand that, but not eating anything will only make it worse.. hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I ate a few french fries and part of a piece of chicken, didn't make me feel much better...


----------



## Mrs.Resa

lizlovelust said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> liz- a friend of mine didn't know she was preg until she was 5 months because she had what she thought was her period every month until the 5th month. It's definitely something that COULD happen:shrug:
> 
> Did she have all neg tests?:shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think she tested until the 5th month when she didn't getting any bleeding. Then went to the dr. and found out she was really far along. 

Hopefully you find out whats going on soon. Maybe AF is just playing games with you. Try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

P.S. After searching FF positive HPT gallery, I've come to the conclusion that I can't see lines, so who knows, maybe I am preggo. Bahahahahaha. :haha: Oh man. I hope my BFP line is DARK!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

minni2906 said:


> P.S. After searching FF positive HPT gallery, I've come to the conclusion that I can't see lines, so who knows, maybe I am preggo. Bahahahahaha. :haha: Oh man. I hope my BFP line is DARK!!!!

get a digital! :)


----------



## bdawn8403

I hate when I take a test and the control line is so unbelieveably dark likes it saying "yeah this is what the line is supposed to look like in the test area!!!" F-U control line!


----------



## sharnw

SAME :( Stupid af is still playin around with me today, very sore bbs, today i AM due, BFN 

11 DPO, 10 Luteal Phase???


----------



## SJDsMommy

bdawn8403 said:


> i hate when i take a test and the control line is so unbelieveably dark likes it saying "yeah this is what the line is supposed to look like in the test area!!!" f-u control line!

lmao!!!


----------



## minni2906

SJDsMommy said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> P.S. After searching FF positive HPT gallery, I've come to the conclusion that I can't see lines, so who knows, maybe I am preggo. Bahahahahaha. :haha: Oh man. I hope my BFP line is DARK!!!!
> 
> get a digital! :)Click to expand...

but theyre so expensive! I'd go broke.


----------



## musicgal831

Looks like I'm out for this month :cry: AF came to get me this afternoon and I've been having terrible cramps. Can't believe she came on CD26...two days earlier than my shortest cycle since coming off BCP in July. Now I know that my PMS symptoms were really messed up this month...not once before have I had tingly and sore boobs before AF, and this had to be the month it happened! Tomorrow would've been my testing day too...oh well, I guess there's next month. 

Anyways, best of luck to all of you left. Wishing you all lots of :dust: and hoping that most of you won't be joining me next time, because you'll have your :bfp:!


----------



## holden_babez

bdawn8403 said:


> I hate when I take a test and the control line is so unbelieveably dark likes it saying "yeah this is what the line is supposed to look like in the test area!!!" F-U control line!

I feel the same... 

We should chant it altogether..

F-U CONTORL LINE
F-U CONTROL LINE
F-U CONTROL LINE

bahaha :wohoo:


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

fiona23 said:


> Lucky2BMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x
> 
> You can still get pregnant with a short LP. Mine is 9 days so i have the same problem but managed to get pregnant twice so far - one ending in m/c at 13 weeks and one sticking (now 17months old). My hubby and i have been trying for baby #2 for almost a year now.. I have many scars on my uterus (was sliced in half after i lost my first baby and from c section with my daughter), its majorly tilted, i rarely ovulate and i have the short LP. Still remaining hopeful that we'll fall pregnant soon. It will happen when it's meant to. Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your message, the support on this forum is amazing. I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you are having and wish you the best of luck. It is such a relief to hear other people have managed to get pregnant in the same situation. Having children means the world to me (as I know it does to all of you also) so I was absolutlely crushed when I noticed a problem. I have started taking 50mg of Vitamin b6 a day now in the hope that will help things and I have also started charting so I have more of an idea what is going on so fingers crossed.
> 
> One quick question if you don't mind me asking, was you luteal phase still 9 days long in the months you conceived or did you ovulate earlier in those months?
> 
> Fiona xClick to expand...

Hi Fiona, i don't mind questions - thats what this forum is for :)
The first time i conceived my LP was still 9 days. The second time i wasn't charting my ovulation as i was told i basically wouldn't be able to fall pregnant. Needless to say i had never been more happy. I know where you're coming from with a child being your world. i was raised mormon (not anymore) so was raised to aim to be a mum and have many kids. Im finding it scary and worried im letting my hubby and families down that its so hard for me. Had some bad news today but hopefully we'll all be welcoming new bubs withing the year. We all need some good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Count me out for this month. 

I just got back from the doctors and found out that my OPK and temps are playing up on me - i didn't ovulate once again. Turns out my progesterone level is pretty much non existant too. I am officially starting fertility treatments and injections next month. I am terrified but excited to hopefully get things rolling. it always seems to be one thing after another, think im just gunna have a good cry and then get ready for 2012. it will be a tough but exciting year without a doubt.

Good luck to all you other testers!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yep, something is definitely going on with me..I now have heart burn and am tired but cant sleep..either I'm preggo or I'm in for one bad visit from AF..guess we will find out in a couple days!


----------



## Claireyh

I'm out :cry: even though I knew it was coming, it still makes me sad :cry:

AF due today, tested :bfn: with FMU. With my son, I got a veeeery faint positive late in the afternoon on the day AF was due ( i nearly fainted when we were out for a walk so i knew something was up and tested when we got home) so even though she's not here yet I know she's coming :cry:

What the hell is wrong with me?? I got pregnant last time without even thinking about it, we were ntnp and I was aware of my cycles so when I looked back we :sex: cd 13-17 and we caught. My cycles have got longer since my pregnancy (is this normal) and even though we hardle :sex: at the right time we did 48 hrs before ov, on ov and then just after too, so even though it wasn't much, it was at the right time.

I think something is wrong :-( :cry: I just have a feeling it's not going to happen a second time for us, I don't know why, can't explain it but I just have a very bad feeling. Surely you can't catch so easy first time and get nada the second???

Think i'll be stepping away from here for a while, it makes me too aware and stress out

:dust: to those who haven't tested and congrats to :bfp:s xxx


----------



## AliBiz

AliBiz said:


> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)

So I took another test this morning with FMU and the line is definitely there but lighter than last nights....Going to take a Digital in a couple of days and then go to my GP...

Have my friend visiting fronm UK for the weekend tho, and we have a ritual where we spend the night drinking pink fizzy wine when we see each other, don't want her to cop on, which she def will if I refuse :S DH says he'll play barman for the night and we can hide a bottle of non alcoholic wine in the kitchen which he will mi with 7up to make it look like pink fizzy haha....God I hope she doesn't realise!


----------



## Shorty88

I'm out :-( last month of trying going on the pill best of luck to everyone x


----------



## holden_babez

Shorty88 said:


> I'm out :-( last month of trying going on the pill best of luck to everyone x

I am sooo sorry :hugs:
how long are u thinking of going back on the BCP for?
Hope to see u back soon :kiss:


----------



## Leese

I'm offically 2 days late today, but i'm not testing, my last 2 cycles have been off and i'm confident i'm not PG this month with the amount of stress i have been under lately.

I'll give it until the weekend to test, cant afford to waste cash on lots of tests at this time of year!.

xxx


----------



## bdawn8403

Almost 1/4 into AF day and not here yet! Yes its a petty victory but I shall take it :haha:

No sign either. Just been nauseaous and hungry still. Boobs still feel bruised, hoping I am not developing PMS this late in life :(

CP is high and soft and closed. Very wet around the cervix, when I check cm it feels like it does when I have EWCM so I expect to pull that out but nothing is there just wet fingers, is that catergorized at watery cm then? Also feels tighter in there when I check. If AF doesn't come I am waiting till Friday morning to test, that way gives a good amount of days to show up.


----------



## sharnw

bdawn8403 said:


> Almost 1/4 into AF day and not here yet! Yes its a petty victory but I shall take it :haha:
> 
> No sign either. Just been nauseaous and hungry still. Boobs still feel bruised, hoping I am not developing PMS this late in life :(
> 
> CP is high and soft and closed. Very wet around the cervix, when I check cm it feels like it does when I have EWCM so I expect to pull that out but nothing is there just wet fingers, is that catergorized at watery cm then? Also feels tighter in there when I check. If AF doesn't come I am waiting till Friday morning to test, that way gives a good amount of days to show up.

Im getting wet fingers as well, glue coloured cm, cp mid and soft, due today


----------



## AC1987

All my symptoms went away this morning, they might show up in the day. Gotta say, I'm not thinking this'll be it this cycle, I think AF is just being mean again.


----------



## ihmlisbt

AC1987 said:


> All my symptoms went away this morning, they might show up in the day. Gotta say, I'm not thinking this'll be it this cycle, I think AF is just being mean again.

That may be a good thing...the couple of symptons I had like bloating and headaches went away a couple of days before I got my BFP...hoping its the same in your case. GL!!


----------



## bdawn8403

Lets just add some lightheadedness into the mix with starvation and nausea. Ugh.


----------



## AC1987

bdawn8403 said:


> Lets just add some lightheadedness into the mix with starvation and nausea. Ugh.

I had that starvation nausea thing too like for the past few days minus the nausea this morning.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so my af is like 12 days late I havent tested since 4 days before it was due...
so I am dying to test! but so afraid of a BFN :(
sooo confuseddddd


----------



## Queen Bee.

hubby just woke up there and told me about his dream, said he dreamt thta I took a pregnancy test but it came back negative so he said we'd wait another week and take another but he went to his moms got the pregnancy test and took it himself and it came up positive, and everyone kept congratulating him :haha: sorry I had to share :haha:


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well I think I'm out this month! I took a FRER this morning and got a BFN and AF is suppose to be here in three days! :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

sdeitrick1 - you're not out until AF comes! It could be that you've got a late implanter :)

AFM - I'm only 4DPO and dying to test already. Hopefully I can hold on until at least the weekend.


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> hubby just woke up there and told me about his dream, said he dreamt thta I took a pregnancy test but it came back negative so he said we'd wait another week and take another but he went to his moms got the pregnancy test and took it himself and it came up positive, and everyone kept congratulating him :haha: sorry I had to share :haha:

:haha: I am dying to see if you are pregnant :test:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> hubby just woke up there and told me about his dream, said he dreamt thta I took a pregnancy test but it came back negative so he said we'd wait another week and take another but he went to his moms got the pregnancy test and took it himself and it came up positive, and everyone kept congratulating him :haha: sorry I had to share :haha:
> 
> :haha: I am dying to see if you are pregnant :test:Click to expand...

Gonna try and get a test today if hubby will give in :haha:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo! GL!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> woohoo! GL!!!!

Thanks!
Am soooo excited and nervous!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ALMOST: how are you doing? 
Any more symptoms pop up?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I know I said I wasnt going to but I broke down and did it anyway..crazy me tested at 6dpo lol now of course I wasn't expecting anything so soon but I actually did see a line, it wasnt pink though just sort of glossy but it couldnt be an evap line as I checked right at 3 minutes. The line I saw was a bit close to the control line but I know those tests can sometimes be like that (it was a dollar tree test) I would have taken a picture but theres no way it would have shown up. 

I check for any sign of a line when I take these tests and this is the first time I have seen anything..I'll be testing again on the 9th as planned but in the mean time, any idea what this glossy line may be? it was obviously there but no idea what it is..


----------



## ickle pand

It was probably the anti-body strip SJD'sMommy. That's the strip that actually detects the HCG if it's there. Hopefully you'll get a lovely dark line in a few days, that leaves you in no question about what it is :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you guys mind if I join? I'm 4DPO right now and I'm waiting 9 or 10 more days to test. =D So I'll be testing by December 14th ... at that point I'll be 12 DPO!


----------



## SJDsMommy

ickle pand said:


> It was probably the anti-body strip SJD'sMommy. That's the strip that actually detects the HCG if it's there. Hopefully you'll get a lovely dark line in a few days, that leaves you in no question about what it is :)

Oh yay! I hope so!! :)


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies I see that we have a few new bfp so I'd like to say congrats 
AFM its been a crazy week my dad had a heart attack last tues and had been in the hospital for a few days so I've been kinda busy with him so glad he is doing better now. I'm in my final week of the 2ww and not a single symptom, nothing nothing at all oh well 5 days till testing day I can't wait


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> ALMOST: how are you doing?
> Any more symptoms pop up?

I felt like I got kicked in my lower right pelvis last night, but feels like the "round ligament" pain I have been thinking I've experienced has subsided. My temp is still high, although a very tiny drop this am. Hoping it will shoot up very high tomorrow! Day 29 of my cycle, hoping I will not learn how long my cycle is going to be this month! hehe. No new symptoms though :nope:


----------



## almosthere

butterworth said:


> hi ladies I see that we have a few new bfp so I'd like to say congrats
> AFM its been a crazy week my dad had a heart attack last tues and had been in the hospital for a few days so I've been kinda busy with him so glad he is doing better now. I'm in my final week of the 2ww and not a single symptom, nothing nothing at all oh well 5 days till testing day I can't wait

sorry to hear about your dad! & GL with testing soon!


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> ALMOST: how are you doing?
> Any more symptoms pop up?
> 
> I felt like I got kicked in my lower right pelvis last night, but feels like the "round ligament" pain I have been thinking I've experienced has subsided. My temp is still high, although a very tiny drop this am. Hoping it will shoot up very high tomorrow! Day 29 of my cycle, hoping I will not learn how long my cycle is going to be this month! hehe. No new symptoms though :nope:Click to expand...

really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## almosthere

ditto!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Definitely would make sense too as I suspected implantation 2 days ago and am now having a few symptoms..I do need to make a trip to walmart today, think I'll go ahead and grab that digital, I still have a dollar store test left, might grab one more of those as well (the dollar store isnt too far from walmart anyway!) going to have to try and NOT use the digi unless I see some clear as day pink though :) waste of money to see a negative on those! here's me even more hopeful :cloud9: :dust: good luck everyone!


----------



## almosthere

SJDsMommy said:


> Definitely would make sense too as I suspected implantation 2 days ago and am now having a few symptoms..I do need to make a trip to walmart today, think I'll go ahead and grab that digital, I still have a dollar store test left, might grab one more of those as well (the dollar store isnt too far from walmart anyway!) going to have to try and NOT use the digi unless I see some clear as day pink though :) waste of money to see a negative on those! here's me even more hopeful :cloud9: :dust: good luck everyone!

GL!!!!! FX for you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

butterworth said:


> hi ladies I see that we have a few new bfp so I'd like to say congrats
> AFM its been a crazy week my dad had a heart attack last tues and had been in the hospital for a few days so I've been kinda busy with him so glad he is doing better now. I'm in my final week of the 2ww and not a single symptom, nothing nothing at all oh well 5 days till testing day I can't wait

Sorry to hear about your dad, I'm glad he's getting better :hugs:

FXd you get your BFP!


----------



## almosthere

okay ladies I think I got my chart to work this time! woohoo, feel free to take a peak =)


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere - that works fine :)


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I caved... took a hpt and bfn. Blah I don't think I will test again unless I miss af


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987 said:


> :nope: I caved... took a hpt and bfn. Blah I don't think I will test again unless I miss af

Aw sorry :hugs:
There's still plenty of time for that BFP though, try not to be too disheartened.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!!:*28329, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, and SPRUCETREE!!*:test:


:bfp: ALERT!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months COURTNEYBG!! :bfp:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, RDY4NUMBER2, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, and WANT4*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *FAITHBABIES, ILOVELAMP, HASTI2011, and ASHKNOWSBEST*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*BDAWN8403* Congrats on winning the prize! I moved your testing date to the 9th. GL :dust:


*SDJSMOM* testing at 6DPO.... that's a no no.... too early, look at the chart on page 41 Hun:dust:


*SHARNW* You are not out until AF shows, hang in there. :dust:


*HOLDEN_BABEZ* you should use the temp from 5:40 as you got over 3.5 hrs. but you have to adjust that temp with the adjuster to the regular time that you wake to temp. Also, I looked at your chart, they are not low temps, all of them are well above coverline. I think what many don't realize is, that .04 higher or lower is all that is considered a major change... hang in there:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* your chart worked for me. The only thing that I noticed however, was that there are sooo many white circles, that indicates that the temp isn't all valid. If you don't temp at the same time charting doesn't work, how do you do your temps?:dust:

*LIZLOVE* this could be hopeful, I too would try to visit my doc however because you need to make sure everything is ok with you, even before TTC. And YES, it can sooo happen there is a woman on BnB now that is 30 weeks, I believe I have seen you on her journal, LUNABEAN, she bled up until recently. GL :dust:


*MRSKG* good luck with the no SS...:dust:


*IHMLISBT* I hope that the appt goes well, keep us updated:dust:


*MINNI* good idea about the alarm, I do that for my 2 days off as well, temping only works if it is followed correctly, but when it works, it is sooo helpful. I have a good feeling about you this cycle now that you are planning and temping!:dust:


*WM61711* OPKs will definitely keep you busy:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* I love the positivity that you have right now, keep it up and hang in there to the BFP!:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* DHs dream:haha: When is he letting you test? Surely you all need to test before the 24th, I am thinking this weekend is good! He has a symptom, "vivid dreams" :haha: likely sympathy "pains":dust:


*ALIBIZ* I think that DH has a good idea!:dust:


*MUSICGAL* after bcp can be a trying time when TTC as the cycles are all over, Fertilityfriend charting would be helpful so you can see OV approaching as it is mostly masked and not at the same time after getting off bc, GL FXD:dust:


*LUCKY2BMUMMY* Good luck with fertility treatments, it is a good move fo alot of women.... :dust:


*AC1987* FXD!! And... I will be your TTC!!!:dust:


*SHORTY88* sorry to see you go Hun, but I understand, hope to see you back sooner than later. GL with future TTC:dust:

*LEESE* FXD!! Good idea!:dust:

*SDEITRICK1* doesn't mean you are out Hun! It is still early, there are WAY too many women that test with FRER and don't get their BFP until AF is due.. GL :dust:

*BUTTERWORTH* Glad to hear that dad is ok:hugs: And so you know, no symptoms is one of the biggest symptoms I have come across with women TTC! GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*MUSICGAL831, SHORTY88, LUCKY2BMUMMY, and CLAIREYH*!!:hugs:

I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:

*LIKEAUSTRALIA* Thanks so much for subscribing to check in on me, I truly hope that I will be able to swing some things and get a December BFP afterall. TTC for a couple years and the MC has depleted so many things we need to accomplish this, but NOT our HOPE!!:flower:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 41* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM I usally temp around 8:15 every morning, sometimes earlier, sometimes later, when I wake up but the times are fairly close together. Hope they are valid... =(


----------



## ickle pand

Almosthere - if you do it within half an hour each way you should be fine. Did you tick the Sleep Deprived box? It's a common reason for open circles. Some of the other boxes do it too.


----------



## almosthere

yes i ticked the sleep deprived box twice! They are very close in time, most around 8am on at 6 or 7 and a couple are early 9am's...all when i woke up before even getting out of bed, so I would assume they are fairly accurate-i dont think i would get such big dips and rises with only an hour dif of temping, or at least I hope not!


----------



## ickle pand

Actually more than half an hour can make a difference. You can adjust it, though FF recommend that you don't. They do have a temperature adjustor on there on the Data tab at the top. It's up to you if you use it. If I correct, I always make a note of the actual temp in the Notes box, so I can change it back if I change my mind :)

Oh and you only need tick Sleep Deprived if you didn't get 3 hours of continuous sleep before temping :) There's a lot to learn with temping but once you get the hang of it, it's great!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - we're on the same schedule, even O day how funny!! Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Queen Bee.

MrsMM: I'm going to try and test the 14th.
so gotta convince him he says he wants to wait that long cause its easier for him to see AF come then a BFN test, so Im going to try and to test the 14th though, I definatly picking a couple tests in town that day.


----------



## ickle pand

Ashknowsbest - That's cool. Hopefully we can be bump buddies together :)


----------



## MrsMM24

ALMOST, the info that ICKLE has just given you is the same as I was thinking... Try to fix those white circles Hun.

QUEEN, I am soooo looking forward to the 14th! :dust:


----------



## AC1987

:cry: trying hard to think positive. Ahhh so hard!! I think I need some chocolate.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - when are you going to be testing? And having a bump buddy would be AWESOME !


----------



## Queen Bee.

MrsMM24 said:


> ALMOST, the info that ICKLE has just given you is the same as I was thinking... Try to fix those white circles Hun.
> 
> QUEEN, I am soooo looking forward to the 14th! :dust:

Im really doubtful bout it though..
but hubby seems to be really positive bout it all


----------



## ickle pand

ashknowsbest - I'll probably start on Friday which is only 7DPO but I have to stop taking my arthritis medication as soon as I know I'm pregnant again. That and I'm really impatient lol! What about you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand said:


> ashknowsbest - I'll probably start on Friday which is only 7DPO but I have to stop taking my arthritis medication as soon as I know I'm pregnant again. That and I'm really impatient lol! What about you?

I would loove to test on Friday but I just can't stand the disappointment that early. Lol! I'll probably wait until at least 10 DPO ... I wanted to wait until the 14th but I don't know if I can ... we'll just see when the time comes! I'm also on a medication that I'm supposed to stop when I finally do conceive ... it's called dostinex ... don't know if you've ever heard of it but it's because I have high prolactin.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - one more thing, I see you've been trying for 4 years ...do you mind me asking why so long? Are you unexplained infertility or do you have other factors that they know of ?


----------



## lovelylisa84

I havent been on here in weeks! the :witch: finally came for me 11/25 :) right after Thanksgiving. So here is to our 3rd month trying, I have STOPPED using OPKS since I tried for 2 months and nothing. I have decided to test 12/25 and am hoping for a BFP, what a better Christmas present that that. :) 
im hoping to ovulate sometime this week.


----------



## DBZ34

Hey ladies...not planning on testing this month at the moment, but I don't want to miss out on any BFPs...so I'm stalking. Good luck to you all!! :) :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Nice, look at December go!!!! Congrats to the new BFPs!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

MrsMM24 - I know but I couldnt help myself! haha


----------



## ickle pand

ashknowsbest said:


> ickle pand - one more thing, I see you've been trying for 4 years ...do you mind me asking why so long? Are you unexplained infertility or do you have other factors that they know of ?

I have PCOS and eyndometriosis. I do ovulate most cycles and i had an HSG to check my tubes were clear etc. But they thought that scarring from the endo and surgeries to treat it might have distorted my organs so that eggs weren't making it to the tubes. 

I got pregnant naturally the cycle after the HSG so that sort of disproved that theory. My FS has offered me clomid to give me stronger ovulations and we're also on the waiting list for IVF but because it'd be funded by the NHS, they have strict guidelines about who is eligible for treatment and my BMI is currently too high. I'm really struggling to lose weight, so I've been trying natural supplements to help things along.


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> Just tested....:bfp: WooHooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning as it was a little feint....DH won't believe it until the Doc determines :)
> 
> So I took another test this morning with FMU and the line is definitely there but lighter than last nights....Going to take a Digital in a couple of days and then go to my GP...
> 
> Have my friend visiting fronm UK for the weekend tho, and we have a ritual where we spend the night drinking pink fizzy wine when we see each other, don't want her to cop on, which she def will if I refuse :S DH says he'll play barman for the night and we can hide a bottle of non alcoholic wine in the kitchen which he will mi with 7up to make it look like pink fizzy haha....God I hope she doesn't realise!Click to expand...

Thats awesome. What a sweet DH!!!! HAve fun with you girl time!


----------



## 143Mom

I am totally bummed...Day two of brownish discharge and the lower back cramps. I stopped temping because I cant handle seeing the slope down. 

BFN in the Clear Blue Digi... Augh so sad!!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

Does anyone else use FF mobile app and understand from the 'pregnancy montitor' option whether they rank prospects higher than 'good'? I'm trying to establish if you ever see 'excellent' and we could have done more bdding to improve our statistics of conceiving??

[IMG]https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/wabblit/photo-9.png[/IMG]


----------



## AC1987

Mines at good too, and I only bd on o-2 and o. I don't know how to improve it.


----------



## ickle pand

Wabblit I got a high once for BDing every day but O-2.

ETA - took a pic on my iPhone but can't work out how to attach it here.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

kissesandhugs said:


> Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!

how you keeping hun?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Queen Bee. said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!
> 
> how you keeping hun?Click to expand...

I've been good queen bee!! little bean is kicking my butt :p How about yourself?? I miss everyone here but I've been stalking :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

kissesandhugs said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!
> 
> how you keeping hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been good queen bee!! little bean is kicking my butt :p How about yourself?? I miss everyone here but I've been stalking :haha:Click to expand...

Im doing good, just dying to test, hoping to be joining you in first tri thread soon.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I got some first response tests, the type that give you an answer 6 days sooner. They were out of stock in the 2 pack of clear blue digis and I was not about to pay 20 bucks for a pack of 5..or 15 for a pack of 3 first response digis. Oh well though, these will work just as well!


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck SJDs


I really do feel so positive this month :happydance:


----------



## Wabblit

ickle pand said:


> Wabblit I got a high once for BDing every day but O-2.
> 
> ETA - took a pic on my iPhone but can't work out how to attach it here.

Open up a photobucket account and you just email your pics to it then add the URL link via a picture. Easy x


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - Thanks. I'm trying to be hopeful, but at the same time I'm kind of not. I still feel like the depo is taking too much of a toll on my system. Time will tell, though!

Ickle Pand and Ashknowsbest - We could be a meds group!! I am on a migraine preventative which I've had to stop taking while TTC because it can be harmful.

*AFM;* Been having sharp pains in my abdomen all day :shrug: Also feeling nauseous and bloated. I feel huge-er than I did at my heaviest weight [only 10 lbs ago], right now. Yuck. And my head's been throbbing. Good news is, I have an appointment with my Neurologist on Dec 19th. Woohoo!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Queen Bee. said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!
> 
> how you keeping hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been good queen bee!! little bean is kicking my butt :p How about yourself?? I miss everyone here but I've been stalking :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im doing good, just dying to test, hoping to be joining you in first tri thread soon.Click to expand...

I hope to see you there!!! :hugs: I have a feeling it'll be soon!


----------



## Queen Bee.

kissesandhugs said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just poppin in real quick to let u know I bd o-3 o-2 o-1 & o and mine said "high" so I'm not sure if it goes higher than that but that's the best I've seen personally :hugs: rooting for u all!!!!!!!
> 
> how you keeping hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been good queen bee!! little bean is kicking my butt :p How about yourself?? I miss everyone here but I've been stalking :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im doing good, just dying to test, hoping to be joining you in first tri thread soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope to see you there!!! :hugs: I have a feeling it'll be soon!Click to expand...

im trying not to get excited til Is ee two pink lines, but hubby has already started talking about baby things and this and that lol so its hard not to get excited


----------



## ickle pand

Wabblit said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Wabblit I got a high once for BDing every day but O-2.
> 
> ETA - took a pic on my iPhone but can't work out how to attach it here.
> 
> Open up a photobucket account and you just email your pics to it then add the URL link via a picture. Easy xClick to expand...

Ok uploaded it via snapbucket - here's a link 
https://pbckt.com/p5.QW8Ob2


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't know whats wrong with me today! I've been so hopeful but now one minute I get all excited thinking about all the reasons that are making me think I'm pregnant, the next I'm losing hope, then it just goes round and round..

Guess I'm just nervous =/ ..stupid stupid me for doing this to myself, I have no self control! haha


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ickle pand - one more thing, I see you've been trying for 4 years ...do you mind me asking why so long? Are you unexplained infertility or do you have other factors that they know of ?
> 
> I have PCOS and eyndometriosis. I do ovulate most cycles and i had an HSG to check my tubes were clear etc. But they thought that scarring from the endo and surgeries to treat it might have distorted my organs so that eggs weren't making it to the tubes.
> 
> I got pregnant naturally the cycle after the HSG so that sort of disproved that theory. My FS has offered me clomid to give me stronger ovulations and we're also on the waiting list for IVF but because it'd be funded by the NHS, they have strict guidelines about who is eligible for treatment and my BMI is currently too high. I'm really struggling to lose weight, so I've been trying natural supplements to help things along.Click to expand...

Wow, you have a lot on your plate! I hope everything works out for you as I'm sure it will in time!! Keep me posted on your testing!


----------



## SJDsMommy

ickle pand - I want to eat your display pic!


----------



## ashknowsbest

minni2906 said:


> MrsMM - Thanks. I'm trying to be hopeful, but at the same time I'm kind of not. I still feel like the depo is taking too much of a toll on my system. Time will tell, though!
> 
> Ickle Pand and Ashknowsbest - We could be a meds group!! I am on a migraine preventative which I've had to stop taking while TTC because it can be harmful.
> 
> *AFM;* Been having sharp pains in my abdomen all day :shrug: Also feeling nauseous and bloated. I feel huge-er than I did at my heaviest weight [only 10 lbs ago], right now. Yuck. And my head's been throbbing. Good news is, I have an appointment with my Neurologist on Dec 19th. Woohoo!

We should start a med group ... I kinda get bummed out when I'm one of the only ones on the thread that has to take medicine! =( Especially because I don't know anybody! whose on the same meds as me .... that would be a good idea!


----------



## AC1987

SJDsMommy said:


> I don't know whats wrong with me today! I've been so hopeful but now one minute I get all excited thinking about all the reasons that are making me think I'm pregnant, the next I'm losing hope, then it just goes round and round..
> 
> Guess I'm just nervous =/ ..stupid stupid me for doing this to myself, I have no self control! haha

same with me at the moment. so down right now feeling like I'm totally out. ttc is def tough to go through!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ashknowsbest. It is a lot to deal with but once I get my forever baby, it'll be forgotten :). 

Lol SDJsMommy! Me too. Must make cupcakes soon. 

Med group sounds good. There's groups for everything else :)


----------



## sharnw

I've never had this before :( now i have to wait for more wee to build up :growlmad:

af due yesterday, but my cycles ARE irregular and dont know what to expect
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## sharnw

Tweak. lol


----------



## ickle pand

I can see a line but I can't tell if there's any colour to it cos I'm on my phone. Good luck!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

i think i can see a shadow of something but am not certain... test again in a few days! :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Yes i'l test in few days hopefully af stays away by then :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

sharnw said:


> Yes i'l test in few days hopefully af stays away by then :)

Good luck hun, hope you get your clear bfp! :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Queen Bee, me too x


----------



## holden_babez

MrsMM - Can u please have a look at my chart again..\
Temp went down this morning...

If AF is on her way does the temps dip "below" the coverline?
Sorry all new to this and only started temping with correct thermometer half way through cycle ...

my temp yesterday morning at 130am was 36.31 but i put down my 540am one of 36.39
this morning my temp at 200am was 36.21 which i put down.. but temp at 600am was 36.43..
i put the first one down and look at the temp dip?

can i still be pregnant?
if af on her way?

Please help lol
Thanks
SKye 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just asked my son (who is a couple days short of 11 months) if he thinks theres another baby growing in my tummy. He clapped and says yeah (one of his favorite words) LOL I hope he's right!


----------



## Ilikecake

Sharnw, I can see a line even without the tweaking. Good luck hun x


----------



## ThisMumRocks

add me to the 12/15 though i may test earlier! lol back to the 2ww for me ugh the worst!


----------



## DBZ34

holden_babez said:


> MrsMM - Can u please have a look at my chart again..\
> Temp went down this morning...
> 
> If AF is on her way does the temps dip "below" the coverline?
> Sorry all new to this and only started temping with correct thermometer half way through cycle ...
> 
> my temp yesterday morning at 130am was 36.31 but i put down my 540am one of 36.39
> this morning my temp at 200am was 36.21 which i put down.. but temp at 600am was 36.43..
> i put the first one down and look at the temp dip?
> 
> can i still be pregnant?
> if af on her way?
> 
> Please help lol
> Thanks
> SKye
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2

I answered in the other thread...but no your temps don't have to dip below the coverline for AF to be on her way. Implantation can occur up until 12DPO, so you're not out yet. :)


----------



## rdy4number2

Well, I was due for my period today/yesterday and haven't gotten it. I will let you know as soon as I do. I don't think I'm gonna get that bfp because I keep getting bfn's.


----------



## bdawn8403

Wabblit said:


> Does anyone else use FF mobile app and understand from the 'pregnancy montitor' option whether they rank prospects higher than 'good'? I'm trying to establish if you ever see 'excellent' and we could have done more bdding to improve our statistics of conceiving??
> 
> [IMG]https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/wabblit/photo-9.png[/IMG]

I had excellent last cycle. We BD'd 2 days before, the day before and day of O. I usually get good on there though. However, FF won't let me into my mobile device saying the username and/or password is wrong even though its the one I use on the site so I quit using it.


----------



## bdawn8403

Due today, nothing yet and no feeling either. I think AF usually arrives in the afternoon because I am usually asleep. Took one of those cheap 88 cent walmart tests and another BFN but I don't think they have a high sensitivity. I was going to get a Answer FRER like one but decided to buy a cheap one since I am not officially late yet.


----------



## fiona23

Lucky2BMummy said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky2BMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I think I am out again, I am pretty sure af started yesterday although its hard to tell as it is still extremelly light, more like spotting. I happened to be at the hospital today (for an unrelated reason) but thought I would speak to the doctor about having two miscarriages and now af earlier than expected and he reckons I have a very short luteal phase, around eight or nine days long which he said could be the cause of the miscarriages as there was not enough time for the baby to stick. Has anyone got any experience of this, does this mean I am unable to get pregnant? The doctor told me to go and see my gp as he didn't specalise in that area so wasn't able to help any more.
> 
> Fiona x
> 
> You can still get pregnant with a short LP. Mine is 9 days so i have the same problem but managed to get pregnant twice so far - one ending in m/c at 13 weeks and one sticking (now 17months old). My hubby and i have been trying for baby #2 for almost a year now.. I have many scars on my uterus (was sliced in half after i lost my first baby and from c section with my daughter), its majorly tilted, i rarely ovulate and i have the short LP. Still remaining hopeful that we'll fall pregnant soon. It will happen when it's meant to. Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your message, the support on this forum is amazing. I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you are having and wish you the best of luck. It is such a relief to hear other people have managed to get pregnant in the same situation. Having children means the world to me (as I know it does to all of you also) so I was absolutlely crushed when I noticed a problem. I have started taking 50mg of Vitamin b6 a day now in the hope that will help things and I have also started charting so I have more of an idea what is going on so fingers crossed.
> 
> One quick question if you don't mind me asking, was you luteal phase still 9 days long in the months you conceived or did you ovulate earlier in those months?
> 
> Fiona xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Fiona, i don't mind questions - thats what this forum is for :)
> The first time i conceived my LP was still 9 days. The second time i wasn't charting my ovulation as i was told i basically wouldn't be able to fall pregnant. Needless to say i had never been more happy. I know where you're coming from with a child being your world. i was raised mormon (not anymore) so was raised to aim to be a mum and have many kids. Im finding it scary and worried im letting my hubby and families down that its so hard for me. Had some bad news today but hopefully we'll all be welcoming new bubs withing the year. We all need some good luck and baby dust!Click to expand...

That is so good to know, thank you. I am feeling quite hopeful again now. I'm so sorry to hear about the problems you are having and will keep my fingers crossed that everything works out for you too x


----------



## fiona23

MrsMM, really sorry to hear af got you, you provide so much support for everyone on this forum - i really hope you get some good news soon. Please could you add me to test again on the 29th. 

Also congratulations to all the bfp's and sorry to all those who af has got already and Kimbre - I'm so sorry to hear what happened this month, stay strong x


----------



## minni2906

ashknowsbest said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM - Thanks. I'm trying to be hopeful, but at the same time I'm kind of not. I still feel like the depo is taking too much of a toll on my system. Time will tell, though!
> 
> Ickle Pand and Ashknowsbest - We could be a meds group!! I am on a migraine preventative which I've had to stop taking while TTC because it can be harmful.
> 
> *AFM;* Been having sharp pains in my abdomen all day :shrug: Also feeling nauseous and bloated. I feel huge-er than I did at my heaviest weight [only 10 lbs ago], right now. Yuck. And my head's been throbbing. Good news is, I have an appointment with my Neurologist on Dec 19th. Woohoo!
> 
> We should start a med group ... I kinda get bummed out when I'm one of the only ones on the thread that has to take medicine! =( Especially because I don't know anybody! whose on the same meds as me .... that would be a good idea!Click to expand...




ickle pand said:


> Thanks ashknowsbest. It is a lot to deal with but once I get my forever baby, it'll be forgotten :).
> 
> Lol SDJsMommy! Me too. Must make cupcakes soon.
> 
> Med group sounds good. There's groups for everything else :)

Haha. Awesome. Let's do it and see if anyone else joins. What shall we call it?


----------



## angrylinguini

I'm supposed to test tomorrow, but I'm just going to skip it and wait until the 11th. I thought I ovulated on the 27th, but now I'm not sure. I went shopping with my MIL on the 30th and the smells of the candles in Bed Bath and Beyond were making me so sick to my stomach I couldn't take it. I had slight cramping and was highly irritable. Then I thought it was far too early for symptoms, so I must be ovulating then. So I went out and bought an OPK and a few pregnancy tests. I must be the only idiot on earth who used the same pee sample to test for pregnancy AND ovulation. I got a BFN on the pregnancy test (duh!) and a light pink positive line on the OPK. So I figure I just missed ovulation by a day or so or was about to ovulate, which would be too late in the cycle for any sticky fetuses. 

More than that, I just don't feel pregnant. I'm still irritated as all get out, but I figure that's due to the fact that my neurotic MIL is here bothering me this week.:growlmad:

Oh, well.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wabblit said:


> Does anyone else use FF mobile app and understand from the 'pregnancy montitor' option whether they rank prospects higher than 'good'? I'm trying to establish if you ever see 'excellent' and we could have done more bdding to improve our statistics of conceiving??
> 
> [IMG]https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/wabblit/photo-9.png[/IMG]

Hi there! I use the ap and I currently have 4 of 5 of those bd spots filled in and the rank is 'high'. I wouldn't worry too much if you hit some key times around ovulation. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## bdawn8403

I think she is messing with me now and will show up the last possible moment. I checked and I smell iron, no spotting though. :(

Very light cramping but I had that around AF last pregnancy. I really don't know.


----------



## SJDsMommy

AF due a week from today..Can we just fast forward a week so I will know that :witch: is a definite no show..lol testing for real on Friday..(i'll be 9 dpo). 

Good night everyone and good luck to tomorrows testers :)


----------



## sharnw

BFN
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> BFN

im sorry :cry:
maybe ur hcg isnt high enough yet,,
maybe test with a more sensitive hpt like a frer
best of luck xox


----------



## bdawn8403

sharnw said:


> BFN

Same here. No AF yet, cramps are gone. Head is killing me.


----------



## honeycheeks

Pls add me to the dec 16 testers..it is DH's birthday too.
Fingers crossed. No symptoms yet.
________________________
Honeycheeks,
TTC for 21 months, no BFP


----------



## mummyfin

light :bfp: on an ic this morning at 10dpo!!!!!


:cloud9: :headspin: :yipee:


Good luck guys!!!

x o x o


----------



## LalaR

Congrats mummyfin!

For all you charting experts out there - please could you answer a daft question. Would wearing bed socks affect my bbt? Big jump this morning at 4dpo. Thanks. L x


----------



## ickle pand

sharnw said:


> BFN

Like someone else said it's probably just that your HCG levels aren't high enough. Did you wait 3 hours after the last toilet trip without drinking anything? That's supposed to help make sure your urine is as concentrate as possible.


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> Congrats mummyfin!
> 
> For all you charting experts out there - please could you answer a daft question. Would wearing bed socks affect my bbt? Big jump this morning at 4dpo. Thanks. L x

It shouldn't make a big difference. It'll just be your progesterone levels increasing which is all good :)


----------



## sharnw

Awwww i guess 9 iceypoles wont help then :(


----------



## bubumaci

Oh my gosh - the thread was opened partly for me and I am only just discovering it :blush: Thank you MrsMM :kiss:

Since we haven't started the ICSI process yet (DH is still being examined and they are trying to find the right "route") I won't be testing this month either. Funny, how even though I know it won't happen the natural way, I do still somewhere in my heart of hearts keep hoping ... am 4 DPO today - but won't be testing.

But I do love using the CBFM and temping, as I can see exactly how my body is working ... when I am o-ing and when I can expect AF to show her dirty face! :)

Info - Spermiogramms have all been poor with little or no :spermy: and when found, 99% pathological. So DH is going to a specialist on Thursday - our doctor (from the fertility clinic) had said at our first appointment in October, that - if all else fails - it might be necessary to make a little cut and obtain cells (for examination) and sperm directly from the testicles - which can be frozen and thawed for the ICSI process. So my DH is meeting up with the specialist who would perform this procedure on Thursday and then we may know more. All other results, blood work, genetics, chromosomes - are perfect for both of us ... so ... I remain hopeful that we will be successful and may even still have a 2012 LO :)

Congratulations to all the :bfp:s already ... lots and lots of luck for H&H 9 months!
To all those waiting :dust::dust: and more :dust: sprinkling ..

And where the :witch: has flown in - chins and heads up ... there is a reason for everything, even if we don't know what it is - and when the time and everything else is right, you will be blessed, I am sure! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

I took the frer test and its negative, i must be out ladies, im just going to sit and wait to start my next cycle. hurry af!:growlmad:


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Sharnw - as some wise woman just said to me. Your not out until the which appears! Keep hope! 

I'm routing for you, fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## sharnw

8buzzybee8 said:


> Sharnw - as some wise woman just said to me. Your not out until the which appears! Keep hope!
> 
> I'm routing for you, fingers crossed. Xxxx

Aww thank you :) means alot xx


----------



## ickle pand

Sharw - some eggs don't implant until 12DPO, don't give up all hope yet :)


----------



## bdawn8403

Still no AF. That light cramping is gone, only had it off and on for the last hour of the day yesterday. Never got anymore spotting. The one late yesterday evening was so light if you weren't looking for it you wouldn't have seen it. I had the cramping for about a week my AF was due with the pregnancy in June. I think this might actually be it though. I have been super regular since the miscarriage, 30 days. Thats for 4 months now, I can't possibly go all irregular could I? That has to count for something right? I'm waiting it out till Friday morning and will buy a namebrand test. That way if still no AF should be enough time to build up some HCG!!

Current symptoms are a headache that comes and goes, still feeling hungry, boobs still feeling bruised and I swear they feel different, very soft and warm and my nipples seem bigger ??

A tad bit of nausea every once and a while. Still have a very high and soft cervix, closed and wet around it. Fingers crossed this is it!! 15dpo today.


----------



## sharnw

bdawn8403 said:


> Still no AF. That light cramping is gone, only had it off and on for the last hour of the day yesterday. Never got anymore spotting. The one late yesterday evening was so light if you weren't looking for it you wouldn't have seen it. I had the cramping for about a week my AF was due with the pregnancy in June. I think this might actually be it though. I have been super regular since the miscarriage, 30 days. Thats for 4 months now, I can't possibly go all irregular could I? That has to count for something right? I'm waiting it out till Friday morning and will buy a namebrand test. That way if still no AF should be enough time to build up some HCG!!
> 
> Current symptoms are a headache that comes and goes, still feeling hungry, boobs still feeling bruised and I swear they feel different, very soft and warm and my nipples seem bigger ??
> 
> A tad bit of nausea every once and a while. Still have a very high and soft cervix, closed and wet around it. Fingers crossed this is it!! 15dpo today.

I'l be with you all the way bdawn, :hugs:, hoping and wishing we get our BFP's!! xo


----------



## Leese

I'm late (but then again i was late by 10 days last month so i'm not getting excited yet). However i am going to test today, another BFN coming up! :(

xx


----------



## doopersgurl

stay positive hun ya never no :


----------



## Leese

doopersgurl said:


> stay positive hun ya never no :

Thanks doll, just not hopeful at all, had so much stress this month i would be very suprised if i got a BFP, i kind of ruled this month out about 2 weeks ago due to 2 family deaths and a really hard / sh*t time at work, spent most of the month in tears due to events so i kind of accepted ages ago i wouldnt get a BFP.

Be amszing if i did but i wont be shocked when i get a BFN xx


----------



## AC1987

Well my temp took another dip to 98.08 but that was at 4:30 and I usually don't wake up that early so I adjusted it. But still theres a dip


----------



## doopersgurl

Leese said:


> doopersgurl said:
> 
> 
> stay positive hun ya never no :
> 
> Thanks doll, just not hopeful at all, had so much stress this month i would be very suprised if i got a BFP, i kind of ruled this month out about 2 weeks ago due to 2 family deaths and a really hard / sh*t time at work, spent most of the month in tears due to events so i kind of accepted ages ago i wouldnt get a BFP.
> 
> Be amszing if i did but i wont be shocked when i get a BFN xxClick to expand...


well i will keep my fx;d for you

bfp can pop up at anytime so try and keep positive :) :flower:


----------



## bdawn8403

sharnw said:


> I'l be with you all the way bdawn, :hugs:, hoping and wishing we get our BFP's!! xo

Thank you! I hope we get it too! :flower:


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm trying so hard to resist testing, I know I'm only a couple of days past ovulation but I was late last month and then had a really odd af and for the last few days despite sleeping fine, I am bloomin exhausted and I feel like I may throw up any minute.


----------



## 28329

I'm out, witch got me. Onto January testing thread.


----------



## ickle pand

Leese - I just tried to have a wee look at your chart, but it took me to my own one. 

You need to go to the Sharing tab on the top in FF, then setup, pick all the options you want and then click save settings, then scroll right down to the bottom and pick which charts you want to show. Then go up to the top of the page and click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and then copy and paste the bbCode, not the html one. 

FF doesn't make it easy to share your chart do they? lol!


----------



## Leese

ickle pand said:


> Leese - I just tried to have a wee look at your chart, but it took me to my own one.
> 
> You need to go to the Sharing tab on the top in FF, then setup, pick all the options you want and then click save settings, then scroll right down to the bottom and pick which charts you want to show. Then go up to the top of the page and click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and then copy and paste the bbCode, not the html one.
> 
> FF doesn't make it easy to share your chart do they? lol!

My Ovulation Chart 

Did this work?? lol xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's it fixed Leese :)


----------



## plastikpony

AC1987 said:


> Well my temp took another dip to 98.08 but that was at 4:30 and I usually don't wake up that early so I adjusted it. But still theres a dip

You're still WAY about your coverline AC! I'm confident for you. PREGGO :haha:


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi guys, due to test on 25th December. Been through an op, early ectopic (self resolved) and my poor cat dying this month so praying for an extra special Xmas present! Baby dust to everyone and hope we all have an extra special Xmas! Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

mummyfin said:


> light :bfp: on an ic this morning at 10dpo!!!!!
> 
> 
> :cloud9: :headspin: :yipee:
> 
> 
> Good luck guys!!!
> 
> x o x o

congrats!!!

AFM BFN at 8 DPO :cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladies.
feeling a bit down this morning,Just know AF .... I just know its messing with me.
really just feel like crying about it all. want it to be our turn already!
My sister in-law just found out that she is having a baby boy, im happy for her and all but i just find myself incredibly jealous, it sounds so terrible.
sorry for the rant :cry:


----------



## AC1987

Queen Bee. said:


> hi ladies.
> feeling a bit down this morning,Just know AF .... I just know its messing with me.
> really just feel like crying about it all. want it to be our turn already!
> My sister in-law just found out that she is having a baby boy, im happy for her and all but i just find myself incredibly jealous, it sounds so terrible.
> sorry for the rant :cry:

I hear ya, if theres even a preg lady on tv I change the channel :haha:


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear your down today queenbee! me as well due to my BFN's... let's try to stay positive though! we can do this!


----------



## almosthere

AC1987 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.
> feeling a bit down this morning,Just know AF .... I just know its messing with me.
> really just feel like crying about it all. want it to be our turn already!
> My sister in-law just found out that she is having a baby boy, im happy for her and all but i just find myself incredibly jealous, it sounds so terrible.
> sorry for the rant :cry:
> 
> I hear ya, if theres even a preg lady on tv I change the channel :haha:Click to expand...

omgsh i know right? I have noticed I cannot even watch pregnancy/baby related shows without feeling upset since ttc. Like I love 16 and pregnant and teen mom but I hated watching it last night...


----------



## Ilikecake

Queen Bee. said:


> hi ladies.
> feeling a bit down this morning,Just know AF .... I just know its messing with me.
> really just feel like crying about it all. want it to be our turn already!
> My sister in-law just found out that she is having a baby boy, im happy for her and all but i just find myself incredibly jealous, it sounds so terrible.
> sorry for the rant :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Leese

ickle pand said:


> Yeah that's it fixed Leese :)

thanks for your help with that much appreciated!

This was my first time temping, i was a bit slack! still looks pants tho...took a dip 2 days ago and my last two temps today and yesterday were the same...

xx

EDIT - Just done a test and as suspected BFN again :( x


----------



## ickle pand

Leese - It could be that you ovulated on CD20 instead of 17 since you've got such a big temp rise then, but it's hard to tell with the missing temps. That would put you at 13DPO, so AF wouldn't be due until tomorrow, if you have a 14 day luteal phase. 

It takes a little while to get used to it all though. Are you making sure that you temp at the same time everyday, first thing in the morning before you get up or even talk, and that it's after 3 hours of continuous sleep?


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that MrsMM. I'm trying hard to resist the urge to test at only 5DPO so that came at just the right time for me :)


----------



## Jai Me

I am pretty sure I am OUT! :(
I have been spotting since Saturday and Im real crampy today. So I know she will
be showing her ugly face any day now. Well on to the next one...........
Ill be starting my second round of Clomid this cycle. Best of luck to all you ladies
on your Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday ANNIE77's DH!!!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!:*JAI ME and SHARNW!!*:test:


:bfp: ALERT!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months MUMMYFIN!! :bfp:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, RDY4NUMBER2, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, and SPRUCETREE*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *LOVELYLISA, THISMUMROCKS, HONEYCHEEKS, and ELLIS0498*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* totally understand doubting, I am like that too, I am glad you have DH there to remain hopeful:dust:


*LOVELYLISA* nice to see you back here again:dust:


*SHARNW* You are not out until AF shows, hang in there, check page 103 for "The Path":dust:


*HOLDEN_BABEZ* still above the coverline so a dip isn't necessarily bad. Below coverline is what typically shows AF arriving. You sleep more than 3.5 hours you don't have to use the adjuster and can you the time. I think that you should use the 540 and 6 time to adjust to the time that you normally wake.:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* there are still sooo many white circles on there it is hard to read. 8 DPO is too early anyway, look at the "The Path" on page 103.:dust:


*DBZ34* stalk away!! :dust:


*143MOM* don't be bummed, your chart is still looking really good.:dust:


*KISSES* hey Hun! How are you and the little bean doing?:dust:


*MINNI* it does take time for bc to wear off and your cycle become normal, HOWEVER, it is still possible to get that BFP while it is working itself out. You are going about it perfectly!:dust:


*FIONA* thank you very much! I'm so happy to help. I am good at hoping and excitment for others, but doesn't seem to work on myself. I changed your date! :dust:


*ANGRYLINGUINI* your date has been changed. :dust:


*LALAR* I don't think they will effect your temp much, as ICKLE said, it is the hormones that are rising your temp. :dust:


*28329* :hugs: See you in Jan Hun!:dust:


*AC1987* Hang in there Hun! You adjusted your temp to regular time you temp? Did you get proper sleep?:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*28329*!!:hugs:


Hang in there *READY4NUMBER2, LEESE* and others that got a BFN. No :af: = still in the :sperm: chase! :dust:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:

*BUBUMACI* no problem Hun, you were on vacay so you wouldn't have seen this thread (I am still looking forward to pics). I can't wait to see you on my later testing threads!!!:flower:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## MrsMM24

AC1987 said:


> Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?

Nope! Look at the writing under the diagram, implatation is just that, the HCG hormone that is used in HPTs does not start to build for 2-3 days AFTER implanting.... You're still in it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks MrsMM, I just get really doubtful sometimes, Thankfully I have my DH who is so supportive! I dunno what i'd do without him lol


----------



## AC1987

MrsMM24 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?
> 
> Nope! Look at the writing under the diagram, implatation is just that, the HCG hormone that is used in HPTs does not start to build for 2-3 days AFTER implanting.... You're still in it!Click to expand...

Ahhh ok thanks!! So theres really no point in testing early :)


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM ... where do you want me to send them? :) I just downloaded all the pictures from my camera ... > 600 :D :wave:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?
> 
> Nope! Look at the writing under the diagram, implatation is just that, the HCG hormone that is used in HPTs does not start to build for 2-3 days AFTER implanting.... You're still in it!Click to expand...

MrsMM is absolutely right. From my own experience, I had a stark white at 10dpo and a dark positive (the one in my avatar pic) at 14dpo.


----------



## almosthere

likeaustralia said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?
> 
> Nope! Look at the writing under the diagram, implatation is just that, the HCG hormone that is used in HPTs does not start to build for 2-3 days AFTER implanting.... You're still in it!Click to expand...
> 
> MrsMM is absolutely right. From my own experience, I had a stark white at 10dpo and a dark positive (the one in my avatar pic) at 14dpo.Click to expand...

woohoo! good to hear, gives me hope as my fmu 8dpo test today was stark white too! =)


----------



## momofone08

almosthere said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that MrsMM now I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was a bfn so that means I'm out now right? Based from that pic if it was gonna be a bfp it woulda showed by now?
> 
> Nope! Look at the writing under the diagram, implatation is just that, the HCG hormone that is used in HPTs does not start to build for 2-3 days AFTER implanting.... You're still in it!Click to expand...
> 
> MrsMM is absolutely right. From my own experience, I had a stark white at 10dpo and a dark positive (the one in my avatar pic) at 14dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo! good to hear, gives me hope as my fmu 8dpo test today was stark white too! =)Click to expand...

My test with my last pregnancy was stark white until 10 DPO and faint on 11. So their is always still hope.


----------



## glmca

Hello folks, mrsMM could you pop me in for the 13th please. So obsessed with my progesterone levels I forgot I was on the dreaded TWW!! Lots of luck and baby dust to you all.


----------



## PepsiChic

i think im out this month, my husbands nerves got to him and we only dtd on o day and 2 days later 

last month we did it the 4 days yup to 0, 0 day, and 2 days after and the witch came....so im not holding much hope for this month :(


----------



## sakari06

Hi would like to be put on the list. I'm testing Dec. 16th. Would like a bump buddy.


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM24, Im OUT! AF just showed up!
Better luck next time!
Fxed for all the other pending testers!
GL


----------



## jkburns

I got my BFP this morning. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## AliBiz

So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...

Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x


----------



## AC1987

AliBiz said:


> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x

Please tell me your secrets!! I wanna know how you did it! :haha:


----------



## Emmyjean

Put me on the list, please! Testing on Dec 22nd. :) :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have been AWOL for a while but I am back and have just spent the last 30 mins catching up.

Congratulations on all the bfps they seem to be coming thick and fast. :happydance:
So sorry to all the ladies that the witch came to visit.:flower:

Afm.... By my temps and all but postive OPK looks like I am right on course to ovulated sat or sun at the latest. Was going to do SMEP this cycle but that went out of the window today when OH had a quiet afternoon together without DD:blush


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - Thanks so much! Your support and words of wisdom are SO helpful!! I'm so new to this, and the depo isn't helping the situation, so I thank you for being here! :flower:

*CD48!* WTH? Nothing new. Still feeling incredibly large and bloated. Still having cold symptoms and a sore throat. No AF. No cramping. Blah. :wacko:
I REALLY just want my own LO:sad1:
One of the girls here at work gave birth to her little girl, Ivy Mae, yesterday. I am so happy for her, but I am SO jealous also.


----------



## AliBiz

AC1987 said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x
> 
> Please tell me your secrets!! I wanna know how you did it! :haha:Click to expand...

The only difference between this month and all the unsuccessful ones was I took Soy from CD3-5 and have been taking Co-enzyme Q10....somehow it worked, and I was all set to go the Doc cos it wasn't happening...:)


----------



## sharnw

28329 said:


> I'm out, witch got me. Onto January testing thread.

Hey love i think i will be joining you :dust:
We'l get this witch!!

Happy holidays to you and happy BDing

XX


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladies, just back from mother in-laws house... Stood for 4 hours while hubby fixed the his lil sisters christmas presents, blah My back hurts now, still no sign of af.. also found out one of his twin cousins is 5 weeks pregnant with her first (the other twin just had her baby in november) so lot of babies coming next year. Hopefully im next one inthe family to be pregnant!


----------



## sharnw

13DPO using first response tests now with fmu (BFN) Still no witch, Im guessing tomorro is the day :(


----------



## ickle pand

AliBiz said:


> The only difference between this month and all the unsuccessful ones was I took Soy from CD3-5 and have been taking Co-enzyme Q10....somehow it worked, and I was all set to go the Doc cos it wasn't happening...:)

I'm trying soy this cycle, so hoping it has the same effect for me. What does Co-enzyme Q10 for and how do you take it?


----------



## TheSmpsns

I am not sure why I thought the 16th was when AF was due, I was actually due today. Last month I started way early. 
Anyway, Got my BFP this morning!!


----------



## Peggy80

I'm out I'm afraid, the witch got me early, so I'll be back in January

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s!!


----------



## holden_babez

Omfg :bfp:


----------



## DaisyQ

Holy cow - lots of BFPs today! Congrats to all! And hugs to the BFNs. Still waiting to ovulate here.


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats ladies with BFP's! :D :happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

ickle pand said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> The only difference between this month and all the unsuccessful ones was I took Soy from CD3-5 and have been taking Co-enzyme Q10....somehow it worked, and I was all set to go the Doc cos it wasn't happening...:)
> 
> I'm trying soy this cycle, so hoping it has the same effect for me. What does Co-enzyme Q10 for and how do you take it?Click to expand...

To be honest, I'm not entirely sure, but I read somewhere on here that people were having success with it, and its recommended for people on cholesterol medication, which I am on (or was until today), so i thought what the hell...I take it in capsule form but you can also take it in liquid form...sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## NT123

Hi all just checking in, im due af on 10th and after having got a bfn on day 15 i doubt im going to get any BFP this month, will wait to be late before i test again - i'll be going on into january me thinks.


----------



## sharnw

BFP'ers CONGRATS!!! XO


----------



## MrsMM24

I thought I would update before heading home to 3rd grade homework, dinner, gym, and wife duties....


*JAI ME and PEGGY80* so sorry that AF has flown in on you :hugs:, I hope that you will be able to join us again for testing in January.... the link is on the first page! GL :dust:

*BUBUMACI* I sent you a PM with the information! THANKS! :flower:


Welcome to *GLMCA, SAKARI06, and EMMYJEAN* I hope this is the start of a beautiful journey to a December BFP!! :dust:


*PEPSICHIC* Hang in there Hun! You are definitely not out yet!! :dust:


:bfp: *ALERT* CONGRATS, wishing you a H&H 9 mos JKBURNS, THESMPSNS, and HOLDEN_BABEZ!!! :happydance:


*THESMPSNS* I told you that we wouldn't be seeing you in the Jan thread! :winkwink:


*HOLDEN_BABEZ* this is exciting, I remember chatting with you not too long ago, you weren't as convinced as I was for you!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello ladies! hope everyone is having a good day :) Catching up on my cleaning today (yuck :/) but hey its kept me busy..Just have to get through tomorrow and then I can test with some hope of it being positive! :)

Still having on and off cramps..anyway good luck to everyone still waiting :)


----------



## Annie77

Hi

I have had ovulation pain since early teens & it showed up between day 12-14 every cycle (typically 28 days)

Since my ectopic I have had ovulation pain and always took this as a sign I was ovulating at that point. But my cycle has went to nearer 29 days. Since sept my cycle has been like this;

Sun 9th Oct - ovulation pain
Tues 25th Oct - period
Mon 7th Nov - ovulation pain (cd14)
Wed 23rd Nov - period 
Mon 5th dec (cd13)

Could it be that I have a 16 day luteal phase?

Hubby and I did the deed sunday morning and then again last night so I hope I have caught it somewhere?? Tummy too sore on Monday night :-(


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Annie!! 

Wow... lotsa bfps and it hasn't even passed the first week of Dec. Think I have a chance??


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP's :)

We're already at 8.5% success rate! There are still 44 other BFP's out there before we get to the average 30%, well 43 because I'm saving one for me lol!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Reasonably certain I'm ovulating today... so I'll be testing Dec 21st at the latest!
Congrats to all the BFP! Good luck to those still waiting!!!


----------



## calista20

I'm out. witch got me today.


----------



## bdawn8403

Surprise surprise!!! The sadistic bitch just wanted to give me an extra day to hold on. I woke up to some light bleeding so I am guessing this is it! Why'd I stupidily think I'd actually be pregnant?? It isn't fair that everyone around here gets it and not me. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

bdawn8403 said:


> Surprise surprise!!! The sadistic bitch just wanted to give me an extra day to hold on. I woke up to some light bleeding so I am guessing this is it! Why'd I stupidily think I'd actually be pregnant?? It isn't fair that everyone around here gets it and not me. :cry: :cry:

:hugs: so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

bdawn8403 said:


> Surprise surprise!!! The sadistic bitch just wanted to give me an extra day to hold on. I woke up to some light bleeding so I am guessing this is it! Why'd I stupidily think I'd actually be pregnant?? It isn't fair that everyone around here gets it and not me. :cry: :cry:

I know how you feel. I felt the same when trying for my first. It'll happen when its meant to, and the wait is always worth it:) :dust:


----------



## bdawn8403

Oh and I guess why not throw in now getting PMS at 27 years old??? Never in my life did I have this but I guess we should just add more problems to mess with my emotions. Thanks! I appreciate it!

I am so angry right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 143Mom

bdawn8403 said:


> Oh and I guess why not throw in now getting PMS at 27 years old??? Never in my life did I have this but I guess we should just add more problems to mess with my emotions. Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> I am so angry right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am too!!! Not that it makes you feel any better but ever time I get the BFN I am so so so let down. Never in my 28 years did I ever have any problems and had two boys with my first husband and now that I am so completely content and with my second husband (the man I should have married the first time) and love of my life who does not have any childern of his own I cant seem to stay preggers!!! It pisses me off beyond recognition. 
I spotted for two days and all my "symptoms" went away so I thought for sure it was implantation bleeding and here I am at 14 DPO and nothing but BFNs!!!!

So fustrating. Here for you should you need to have a pitty party. LOL


----------



## READY4OURBABY

H&H 9 months to all the :bfp: :happydance:

sorry for you ladies that af got:hugs:

stay positive ladies it will happpen for each of us..hopefully soon:winkwink:

afm~i have a dull crampy pain on my right side. which is weird cause it feels more like ov pain then af pain. still not sleeping through the night and im super tired. dw is sure im preggo still:dohh: but after my bfn on 9dpo im thinking im out this month...but we will see i guess


GL & FX to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## sharnw

bdawn8403 said:


> Surprise surprise!!! The sadistic bitch just wanted to give me an extra day to hold on. I woke up to some light bleeding so I am guessing this is it! Why'd I stupidily think I'd actually be pregnant?? It isn't fair that everyone around here gets it and not me. :cry: :cry:

Me too love :( im still waitin for her! i just know she's there!! :cry:


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x

That is amazing! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! H&H 9 months. Hows DH doing?


----------



## 143Mom

Keep the BPFs comming we are in need of some positive vibes!!! Pissy moods and feeling lost and left out!!! 

Congrats to everyone who got the BPFs and to thoes of us still waiting we are going to have to have a 2012 baby party sticky bean dance ASAP!!!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats to all the new BFP's! Sooo jealous! haha. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow at an early 9dpo, but will not be too upset if it isn't there early...


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats to all the new bfp's xxx

Baby dust and patience to all still waiting xxxx

So sorry to all who got a visit from the wicked witch! 

Bdawn big hugs x I know how frustrating the whole thing is after having a mmc in July an 2 chemicals sept an oct I thought i was at the end of my tether x then last month i had every symptom you could imagine i even felt i was pregnant all tests bfn though even got doc to do a quantative hcg blood test i was so convinced tests were wrong (with my first daughter tests did not go positive till 13wks) then af decided to be 8 days late appeared day after hcg test! so I guess I may at the age of 35 started getting pms too!

I pray all of us get our bfp's this month xxxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

almosthere said:


> congrats to all the new BFP's! Sooo jealous! haha. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow at an early 9dpo, but will not be too upset if it isn't there early...

I'll be testing at 9dpo as well, on friday :) Good luck to you and its not too early! look! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9


----------



## almosthere

SJDsMommy said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the new BFP's! Sooo jealous! haha. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow at an early 9dpo, but will not be too upset if it isn't there early...
> 
> I'll be testing at 9dpo as well, on friday :) Good luck to you and its not too early! look! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9Click to expand...

thanks! i already tested at 7 and 8 dpo with stark white BFN's so hoping it will be my time in the next couple days!! hate the stark white bfns...:cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

well i went to sleep woke up took a sip of lemonade tried to go to sleep again but feeling rather nauseous now, so im up watching tv now! but still so sleepyyyy lol


----------



## momofone08

Congrats to all of the new BFP's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

almosthere said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the new BFP's! Sooo jealous! haha. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow at an early 9dpo, but will not be too upset if it isn't there early...
> 
> I'll be testing at 9dpo as well, on friday :) Good luck to you and its not too early! look! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! i already tested at 7 and 8 dpo with stark white BFN's so hoping it will be my time in the next couple days!! hate the stark white bfns...:cry:Click to expand...

Well hopefully tomorrow brings good news for you :) stupid me tested yesterday at 6dpo I wasnt expecting anything but I did see a line..it wasnt pink though but I checked at the 3 minute mark. ickle pand mentioned it could be the antibody strip..I sure hope so! 

Anyway, good luck to you :)


----------



## almosthere

to you as well!!!!


----------



## holden_babez

I got my :bfp: this morning ladies @ 10DPO

Best of luck to u all :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah stupid head ache! There better be a baby in me or I'm gonna be ticked that I'm not taking meds when I could have! lol

I didnt take any meds at all with my 1st, not even Tylenol. I only took my prenatal..


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you ladies thought of a way to tell your other halfs, when you get your BFP? :)


----------



## River54

So, FF says I am 4dpo today, so that would bump my expected test date to a bit later. Though I think I'll test anyways on the 15th if I can hold out that long :)
Been pretty tired yesterday and today.
My chart looks odd though with CM in a diff spot than the temp rise...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> have you ladies thought of a way to tell your other halfs, when you get your BFP? :)


With my first I emailed him while he was at work, I was going to get some baby items and give it to him but I was jut too excited to wait! haha 

With the next baby I have a picture of a fetus that I have added the words "see you in 9 months daddy <3 baby #2" that I'll put on his computer (he spends alot of his down time while home on the computer) I just thought it was a cute idea..

If I get my BFP this month I'm going to get my son a big brother shirt and have him open it at our family dinner (we bring presents for extended family to the dinner anyway, everyone does so it wont be odd) then he'll have it on when we see hubbys family..if we dont get the shirt in time (i'll be ordering it online) to do that I'll just have him open it at his bday party which is about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats to all the new BFPs. That's so exciting!

I'm just popping in real quick to say hi. I just started a new job and am super tired but i just can't stay away from BnB :haha: I'm on CD9 and just waiting around to start using my OPKs :coffee: nothing too exciting


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought of a way to tell your other halfs, when you get your BFP? :)
> 
> 
> With my first I emailed him while he was at work, I was going to get some baby items and give it to him but I was jut too excited to wait! haha
> 
> With the next baby I have a picture of a fetus that I have added the words "see you in 9 months daddy <3 baby #2" that I'll put on his computer (he spends alot of his down time while home on the computer) I just thought it was a cute idea..
> 
> If I get my BFP this month I'm going to get my son a big brother shirt and have him open it at our family dinner (we bring presents for extended family to the dinner anyway, everyone does so it wont be odd) then he'll have it on when we see hubbys family..if we dont get the shirt in time (i'll be ordering it online) to do that I'll just have him open it at his bday party which is about 2 weeks later.Click to expand...

so cute, I wont be able to tell DH he has decided that he wants to take the test for me :haha: he is such a weirdo, but he wants to dip the test and have me wait for the results! :haha: How odd is that? (I asked him why was it because the dream you had and he was like yeah lol so we are definatly getting a BFP now)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought of a way to tell your other halfs, when you get your BFP? :)
> 
> 
> With my first I emailed him while he was at work, I was going to get some baby items and give it to him but I was jut too excited to wait! haha
> 
> With the next baby I have a picture of a fetus that I have added the words "see you in 9 months daddy <3 baby #2" that I'll put on his computer (he spends alot of his down time while home on the computer) I just thought it was a cute idea..
> 
> If I get my BFP this month I'm going to get my son a big brother shirt and have him open it at our family dinner (we bring presents for extended family to the dinner anyway, everyone does so it wont be odd) then he'll have it on when we see hubbys family..if we dont get the shirt in time (i'll be ordering it online) to do that I'll just have him open it at his bday party which is about 2 weeks later.Click to expand...
> 
> so cute, I wont be able to tell DH he has decided that he wants to take the test for me :haha: he is such a weirdo, but he wants to dip the test and have me wait for the results! :haha: How odd is that? (I asked him why was it because the dream you had and he was like yeah lol so we are definatly getting a BFP now)Click to expand...

Haha well maybe he's a psychic dreamer :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought of a way to tell your other halfs, when you get your BFP? :)
> 
> 
> With my first I emailed him while he was at work, I was going to get some baby items and give it to him but I was jut too excited to wait! haha
> 
> With the next baby I have a picture of a fetus that I have added the words "see you in 9 months daddy <3 baby #2" that I'll put on his computer (he spends alot of his down time while home on the computer) I just thought it was a cute idea..
> 
> If I get my BFP this month I'm going to get my son a big brother shirt and have him open it at our family dinner (we bring presents for extended family to the dinner anyway, everyone does so it wont be odd) then he'll have it on when we see hubbys family..if we dont get the shirt in time (i'll be ordering it online) to do that I'll just have him open it at his bday party which is about 2 weeks later.Click to expand...
> 
> so cute, I wont be able to tell DH he has decided that he wants to take the test for me :haha: he is such a weirdo, but he wants to dip the test and have me wait for the results! :haha: How odd is that? (I asked him why was it because the dream you had and he was like yeah lol so we are definatly getting a BFP now)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well maybe he's a psychic dreamer :)Click to expand...

Its the first time he has ever had a dream about me being pregnant or taking a pregnancy test, so im hoping its a good sign! :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well good luck :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Well good luck :)

Thanks, you too!
We could be bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Not sure what to do tomorrow to keep myself busy..I really want to wait until the 9th before testing so need to distract myself tomorrow..as long as I dont break down in the morning ill be good..I have to use my FMU I have a hard time not drinking anything for 4 hours..and even though I normally only go pee every 3-4 hours anyway, if I TRY to hold it for that long, its probably not going to happen haha..but still i need to find a way to keep busy tomorrow or else testing will be all I can think about! but my hubby has school tomorrow so he will need the car..I did all the cleaning today..maybe I'll see if someone wants to hang out lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Not sure what to do tomorrow to keep myself busy..I really want to wait until the 9th before testing so need to distract myself tomorrow..as long as I dont break down in the morning ill be good..I have to use my FMU I have a hard time not drinking anything for 4 hours..and even though I normally only go pee every 3-4 hours anyway, if I TRY to hold it for that long, its probably not going to happen haha..but still i need to find a way to keep busy tomorrow or else testing will be all I can think about! but my hubby has school tomorrow so he will need the car..I did all the cleaning today..maybe I'll see if someone wants to hang out lol

GO for a walk in the park or something (if its not too cold)
I usually play Sims 3 (and have as many children as possible on it :haha: )
but usually play games to distract myself from thinking about testing!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Well good luck :)
> 
> Thanks, you too!
> We could be bump buddies! :thumbup:Click to expand...



Totally! :friends:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do tomorrow to keep myself busy..I really want to wait until the 9th before testing so need to distract myself tomorrow..as long as I dont break down in the morning ill be good..I have to use my FMU I have a hard time not drinking anything for 4 hours..and even though I normally only go pee every 3-4 hours anyway, if I TRY to hold it for that long, its probably not going to happen haha..but still i need to find a way to keep busy tomorrow or else testing will be all I can think about! but my hubby has school tomorrow so he will need the car..I did all the cleaning today..maybe I'll see if someone wants to hang out lol
> 
> GO for a walk in the park or something (if its not too cold)
> I usually play Sims 3 (and have as many children as possible on it :haha: )
> but usually play games to distract myself from thinking about testing!Click to expand...

The closest park worth going to is about a mile down the road..I'm too lazy to walk that far LOL especially when I have to walk that mile back home..and its along side a main road..(not the play grounds though, its just a very large park). Maybe I'll have a netflix day :) have myself a switched at birth marathon (love that show!)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I need to wrap my son's christmas presents too..that might take a half hour or so..and hopefully get to bed early!


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> I need to wrap my son's christmas presents too..that might take a half hour or so..and hopefully get to bed early!

I love wrapping presents!! 
ITs so much fun lol dunno why people hate it so much


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to wrap my son's christmas presents too..that might take a half hour or so..and hopefully get to bed early!
> 
> I love wrapping presents!!
> ITs so much fun lol dunno why people hate it so muchClick to expand...

I dont know either..I dont hate it, I just suck at it haha :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to wrap my son's christmas presents too..that might take a half hour or so..and hopefully get to bed early!
> 
> I love wrapping presents!!
> ITs so much fun lol dunno why people hate it so muchClick to expand...
> 
> I dont know either..I dont hate it, I just suck at it haha :)Click to expand...

Lol I usually get frustrated at the paper for not doing what I want it to do. :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to wrap my son's christmas presents too..that might take a half hour or so..and hopefully get to bed early!
> 
> I love wrapping presents!!
> ITs so much fun lol dunno why people hate it so muchClick to expand...
> 
> I dont know either..I dont hate it, I just suck at it haha :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I usually get frustrated at the paper for not doing what I want it to do. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I always seem to cut it at an angle..or dont cut enough or cut too much..then it looks sloppy. Oh well haha its just for tearing off anyway :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah, thats true lol
its soo cold here tonight!
Supposed to snow tomorrow, am kinda looking forward to it but then again im not lol


----------



## hoping4girl

Hi ladies! just popping in to see how things are going. :thumbup: to :bfp:'s!

:nope: to :witch:! :hugs: to all, next month will be better!! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hoping4girl said:


> Hi ladies! just popping in to see how things are going. :thumbup: to :bfp:'s!
> 
> :nope: to :witch:! :hugs: to all, next month will be better!! :thumbup:

heya hun!
hows you and bump? :)


----------



## lillichloe

wow I haven't been on the computer lately, look at all those BFPs!! Congrats ladies. I am officially in my TWW ............ I hate waiting I wish I could forget we were trying and then be surprised by not getting my period.....maybe next month.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies!

I had a lovely dream last night that I tested tomorrow on an IC and got a line, so I dipped another test and got another line, then I peed on a cheap digi that I've got and it said Pregnant, then I peed on a Clearblue digi that said pregnant 1-2weeks. I really hope it's a premonition rather than just wishful thinking!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi Ladies, I've kept away a bit this cycle as I've just been so busy. Witch got me today, so I'm out.
Congrats to all the BFP's so far, good luck to those who are still to test and I'll see you next month all those who were got by the nasty :witch: xxx


----------



## plastikpony

Well FF has confirmed that I o'd, yay!! So now officially in the TWW. 3 dpo. Sine this is my first cycle charting, FF suggests I wait until 24th to test! Yeah right! Was planning on testing on 22nd since I'll be due for AF on 19th. Not that I'll be able to wait that long! I'm going to see how I'm feeling...

GL ladies in waiting, and H&H 9 months to the :bfp: 's!!!


----------



## Annie77

feeling slightly crampy today - way too early for period or pregnancy symptoms but wondering if i could be ovulating or if I did when I had ovulation pain on Monday - so confused!!

Anyway I'm off to prepare for the storm - to all the scots or people living in scotland - keep safe today!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Annie! It's not too bad in Aberdeen at the moment but I think it'll get worse this afternoon. Hope it's ok where you are.


----------



## Pinky32

I caved and took a test today at 15DPO and now just waiting for someone in pregnancy test thread to help me as my eyes have gone squinty looking to see if i can see a faint line


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: my bbs still hurt! last month that was the only symptom I tracked and it ended 2 days before AF started. But I'm trying not to be too hopeful.


----------



## LalaR

Annie77 said:


> feeling slightly crampy today - way too early for period or pregnancy symptoms but wondering if i could be ovulating or if I did when I had ovulation pain on Monday - so confused!!
> 
> Anyway I'm off to prepare for the storm - to all the scots or people living in scotland - keep safe today!!

Thanks Annie,
Cold wet and windy in Angus but not as bad as the west at least and no snow yet.
I seem to get mild crampy pains for at least a week after ov every month. I believe it is supposed to be that I feel the movement in the fallopian tubes!!! Maybe you have the same. Good luck when testing comes around.
L x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I live in Angus too LalaR. I work in Aberdeen though so I didn't know what the weather is like there at the moment :)


----------



## happybeany

Still no af :( was hoping to get a birthday bfp this morning but nothing! Got a pandora bracelet from my hubby though :D yippeee xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just an update with me, BFN at 9 dpo, kinda losing hope. No af yet, but sorry if tmi, but last night after sex and i wipe it was lots and lots of pink pink pink. AF due in 2 days the earliest. Assuming she is on her way early.... =(


----------



## ickle pand

Almosthere - it's still early days. It could be IB or just that sex irritated your cervix.


----------



## almosthere

well the weird/funny thing is dh and I were like omg it is so good tn (the sex hehe) and I was more sensitive than ever last night like right away and then I saw the pink when we were both cleaning, and i was all upset thinking af would arrive this am but nothing! so perhaps it was ib at 8dpo!!


----------



## almosthere

and it was very gentle sex so not sure about the irritation, but possible


----------



## butterworth

almosthere fx for you 

AFM no symptoms still I'm at 11dpo kinda weird for me I usually get bloated and very sore bbs but nothing so far maybe this is it and in a few days I'll see a bfp. I did take a test at 9dpo bfn but I knew that would happen but for some reason I just wanted to pee on a stick

congrats to all the bfps


----------



## almosthere

FX for you butterworth, so are you also 9dpo like me? hope we get our BFP tomorrow morning if you are testing as well!


----------



## butterworth

almosthere said:


> FX for you butterworth, so are you also 9dpo like me? hope we get our BFP tomorrow morning if you are testing as well!

no I'm at 11 dpo af is due dec 11 so I won't test again till this weekend hoping to see 2 lines very soon


----------



## almosthere

oo, good sign still no af, GL!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Just went for second round of blood tests... Praying it's a sticky bean!! First round showed low levels of hcg (27) so im hoping they've risen! Also I'm still having tiny tiny bit of spotting and some mild cramping :shrug:

Hoping they come back ok!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday HAPPYBEANY!!!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!:*MRSMcD123 and SSEHLMEY!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, RDY4NUMBER2, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, SPRUCETREE, and SHARNW*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *EAANDBA_TTC*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* that's so cute, DH is really into this! Awesome!:dust:


*ANNIE77* GL! It is possible that LP is 16 days, but in honesty, I don't think we could be sure without something a little more concrete than OV pains as they sometimes are not present or accurate:dust:


*CRYSTAL* I hope the bloodwork comes back favorable! Hang in there Hun!


*143MOM* hang in there Hun! I know how frustrating this can all be.... waiting:dust:


*READY4OUR* 9DPO is still pretty early, especially to be out as that is super short LP. Check the chart I posted on page 103.:dust:


*RIVER54* that chart doesn't look weird Hun! In fact with the way your temps rise, that looks about right.dust:


*MRS. RESA* you should probably start your OPKs at CD9, midday to evening (unless you bought a box that says use FMU):dust:


*ICKLE* now that's what I call a tell-tale dream, can't wait till you test those BFP lines!:dust:


*PINKY32* any news????:dust:


*ALMOST* no :af: is a great sign, it is likely IB or sex during implantation, GL!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*CALISTA, BDAWN8403, and KRISSIE123*!!:hugs:


Hang in there *everyone* that got a BFN. No :af: = still in the :sperm: chase! :dust:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## Girl20

Heloooo Chickas:wohoo:

Hope you all dont mind me jumping in lol

Well my story goes like this... I knew absolutely nothing about CM or Charting or Ovulation days and fertile days untill I had a misscairage at 6 weeks on the 7th of september 2011 with our first baby:shrug:.
We were advised to wait one cycle before TTC again so this would be our second cycle of TTC (if AF showes up on the 15th of December it would be 2..:shrug:).
So I found out that I have a 31 day cycle, thanks to all you lovely ladies helping a poor lost soul like me:haha:, wich means that my AF is due in 8 days and im almost half way through my 2ww :dohh: - dont that just take forever!!

I have been having such strange things happening to my body these days :shrug: or mabe I just never realized it before.. heres whats been happening:

CD 6 : Baby Danced

CD 9: Not much

CD 10: Not much

CD 11: Baby dance

CD12 : Really tires, noticing egg white discharge combined with cramps

CD13: Egg white Discharge combined for cramps

CD 14: Not much just more cramping off and on Baby Dance 

CD 15:Brown spotting, not enough for a pad at all and way to early for AF

CD 16 :Not much

CD 17 : Been having cramps for awhile now, and being gassy

CD 18: Had a little brown spotting, just a leak i geuss browm and milky texturish

CD 20 : Hubby mentioned my boobs getting bigger Baby Danced! 

CD 21 : Boobs are sore, not my nippels unless pinched ofcourse 

CD 22: More sore boobies, realizing that I have not been constipated at all lately, but this usualy happens when AF is almost due. Quite dry, occasional leak

CD 23: Past 2 days cervix feeling higher, boobs slightly sensitive, beggining to get my hopes up. 8 more days untill AF is due!! I failed to mention but i have been having lower back ache for a while on and off.Some how still not feeling that this is my month!


CD 24 : Baby Danced again lol wont make a diff i supouse. Boobies feeling much fuller and notices that my nippels are hurting a little from yesterday. Apart from that I have had a slight stinging pain in my right lowed abdomen.. but that's about it. Cervix so high can barley reach it 

Okay so I have no idea if this is good or what but im keeping my fingers crossed untill the 15th of December !!


----------



## Harps

can you please add me to december 24th ? thanks and good luck ladies!


----------



## hoping4girl

Queen Bee. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! just popping in to see how things are going. :thumbup: to :bfp:'s!
> 
> :nope: to :witch:! :hugs: to all, next month will be better!! :thumbup:
> 
> heya hun!
> hows you and bump? :)Click to expand...

HI!! :xmas3: I'm doing good so far....went to the doc yesterday and he gave me some progesterone cream so shove in my hooha. :haha: DH ran the other way when it was time to put it in!! He's funny. and no sex till 11 weeks. which maybe the vag cream will turn him off enough to not want to do it for the next 6 weeks!! so thats about it. they wouldn't do a beta hcg, kinda bummed me out, but hey....it will be ok. 

And to those getting discouraged~I thought I was out this month. I spotted for a WEEK before I got my BFP. Starting on 7 dpo....got BFP on 13dpo. I NEVER spotted with my other pregnancies. and I ALWAYS spot before AF. Just thought I had a short cycle! I just want to give everyone a bit of hope. until you are fully flowing....you are still in. and typing this makes me cry. :cry: because you all deserve your bump!!! and it makes me sad you don't have one yet!! lots of :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: thanks for the encouragement hoping4girl!!


----------



## NT123

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday HAPPYBEANY!!!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test:TODAY!!:*MRSMcD123 and SSEHLMEY!!*:test:
> 
> 
> Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, RDY4NUMBER2, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, SPRUCETREE, and SHARNW*:paper:
> 
> :wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *EAANDBA_TTC*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *QUEEN BEE.* that's so cute, DH is really into this! Awesome!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* GL! It is possible that LP is 16 days, but in honesty, I don't think we could be sure without something a little more concrete than OV pains as they sometimes are not present or accurate:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL* I hope the bloodwork comes back favorable! Hang in there Hun!
> 
> 
> *143MOM* hang in there Hun! I know how frustrating this can all be.... waiting:dust:
> 
> 
> *READY4OUR* 9DPO is still pretty early, especially to be out as that is super short LP. Check the chart I posted on page 103.:dust:
> 
> 
> *RIVER54* that chart doesn't look weird Hun! In fact with the way your temps rise, that looks about right.dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS. RESA* you should probably start your OPKs at CD9, midday to evening (unless you bought a box that says use FMU):dust:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* now that's what I call a tell-tale dream, can't wait till you test those BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *PINKY32* any news????:dust:
> 
> 
> *ALMOST* no :af: is a great sign, it is likely IB or sex during implantation, GL!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*CALISTA, BDAWN8403, and KRISSIE123*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Hang in there *everyone* that got a BFN. No :af: = still in the :sperm: chase! :dust:
> 
> 
> I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:
> 
> 
> *LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> >>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:
> 
> 
> _**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.

Sorry MRSMM for not updating sooner, tested at what I thought was ( possibly not I have now realised as I think I cbopk may have detected a surge but no ov) and got bfn, still not due until Saturday but I think I'm out, keep u posted x


----------



## Pinky32

MrsMM24 - cant give you an update yet im afraid

someone tweaked my pic to make it clearer to see but im going to wait until tomoz morning to retest
 



Attached Files:







photo6.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Queen Bee.

Pinky32 said:


> MrsMM24 - cant give you an update yet im afraid
> 
> someone tweaked my pic to make it clearer to see but im going to wait until tomoz morning to retest

hun i think i can see a second line! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Thank you Queen but thats the problem, you think, I think - but I dont know

cant get my hopes up until i know


----------



## MrsMM24

*GIRL20 *and *HARPS*, I have just added you to the front page! :dust:


*HOPING4* :flower: you know I remember all the testing threads of mine you have been on, it just warms my heart to see you now! You were one of the only ones to really talk to me as I ran these threads daily, thank you. Thanks for the encouragement amd hopefulness that you just spread to the thread.... Cannot wait to hear more of your journey...


*NT* no problem, I will be lurking around to hear your BFP news!!! :dust:


*PINKY* no worries, I can wait! I am a fan of waiting till the lines are clearer! However, I believe I see a line as well! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

still no sign of af! 
hubby still not giving in til christmas morning lol
so looks like am a bit stuck with that date!
im getting excited cause its only 6 days left til I got christmas shopping :happydance:
I so cannot wait til christmas (secretly hoping it will snow )


----------



## Pinky32

Mrs M - thank you for not saying you "think" theres a line and for using the word believe lol

FX'd I'll know tomorrow


----------



## Annie77

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, just an update with me, BFN at 9 dpo, kinda losing hope. No af yet, but sorry if tmi, but last night after sex and i wipe it was lots and lots of pink pink pink. AF due in 2 days the earliest. Assuming she is on her way early.... =(

almost there - unless you normally get spotting after sex that is a GREAT sign! I tend to get this in early pregnancy due to to cervical erosion. 9 dpo is very early so just get your chin up and fingers crossed - i think this is your month


----------



## ssehlmey

I finally got my BFP!!! I tested last night and this morning (today I'm 17dpo) and got BFP. I had a stat HCG drawn and it was 539!! Woo hoo.. I'm so excited!! 
Baby dust to all of you! xoxo


----------



## AC1987

ssehlmey said:


> I finally got my BFP!!! I tested last night and this morning (today I'm 17dpo) and got BFP. I had a stat HCG drawn and it was 539!! Woo hoo.. I'm so excited!!
> Baby dust to all of you! xoxo

Congrats :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

ssehlmey said:


> I finally got my BFP!!! I tested last night and this morning (today I'm 17dpo) and got BFP. I had a stat HCG drawn and it was 539!! Woo hoo.. I'm so excited!!
> Baby dust to all of you! xoxo

congratz


----------



## Pinky32

ssehlmey - Congratulations hun

H&H 9 months x


----------



## hoping4girl

MrsMM24 said:


> *HOPING4* :flower: you know I remember all the testing threads of mine you have been on, it just warms my heart to see you now! You were one of the only ones to really talk to me as I ran these threads daily, thank you. Thanks for the encouragement amd hopefulness that you just spread to the thread.... Cannot wait to hear more of your journey...

hey!!! everyone needs a friend, and I know you always gave me encouraging words, and put up w/ my nuttiness :wacko: and I love you for that!!! You always made me feel welcome in a place where sometimes you just feel discouraged for lack of responses. and I will be keeping an eye on you, as I know you deserve your bump too!!!:happydance: You are an amazing person and I know if something happens to me, you will be there to comfort me, and I will do the same for you :hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I managed to not test when I woke up this morning haha :) but I had a dream last night that I got my BFP, too bad it was just a dream! but hopefully it means something :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Ok so I managed to not test when I woke up this morning haha :) but I had a dream last night that I got my BFP, too bad it was just a dream! but hopefully it means something :D

Maybe! :)
Glad you didnt test today!
hold out as long as you can!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I managed to not test when I woke up this morning haha :) but I had a dream last night that I got my BFP, too bad it was just a dream! but hopefully it means something :D
> 
> Maybe! :)
> Glad you didnt test today!
> hold out as long as you can!Click to expand...


well I'm planning to test tomorrow, I'll be 9 dpo then if its negative i'll probably be testing again on the 12th :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I managed to not test when I woke up this morning haha :) but I had a dream last night that I got my BFP, too bad it was just a dream! but hopefully it means something :D
> 
> Maybe! :)
> Glad you didnt test today!
> hold out as long as you can!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I'm planning to test tomorrow, I'll be 9 dpo then if its negative i'll probably be testing again on the 12th :)Click to expand...

well i hope you get an early bfp!
I still have soooo long to wait


----------



## almosthere

Annie77 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update with me, BFN at 9 dpo, kinda losing hope. No af yet, but sorry if tmi, but last night after sex and i wipe it was lots and lots of pink pink pink. AF due in 2 days the earliest. Assuming she is on her way early.... =(
> 
> almost there - unless you normally get spotting after sex that is a GREAT sign! I tend to get this in early pregnancy due to to cervical erosion. 9 dpo is very early so just get your chin up and fingers crossed - i think this is your monthClick to expand...

see that is the thing, i may have had the same thing occur last month, but not pos. the definate difference i had this month along with the spotting was the increased sexual sensitivity haha i hope you are right!!! thanks for the hope =) & i dont spot from sex usually :thumbup:


----------



## mindgames77

I think my ovulation didn't happen...

I got a positive OPK last night....even though AF is due today.


So if we BD we'll be testing on the 22nd.


----------



## Pinky32

SJDsMommy said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I managed to not test when I woke up this morning haha :) but I had a dream last night that I got my BFP, too bad it was just a dream! but hopefully it means something :D
> 
> Maybe! :)
> Glad you didnt test today!
> hold out as long as you can!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I'm planning to test tomorrow, I'll be 9 dpo then if its negative i'll probably be testing again on the 12th :)Click to expand...



Just be prepared that 9DPO is still very early so could be BFN when a few days later could be BFP

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## momofone08

I am officially late. Normally I would have woken up with AF on CD 30. ( Today) Praying that this will be a good sign!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay goodluck momofone!


----------



## cckarting

mindgames that happened to me last cycle! i thought i had O'd on cd 21, and started taking hpt on what i thought was 14dpo, decided to do an opk and bam pos on cd 37 which is when af was suppose to come, but I did O confirmed by my dr. Didn't get af until cd 48! so if you do ovulate your luteal phase should stay the same! GL


----------



## AC1987

I don't know if I will be testing the 11th after all. Feeling like AF will be here, if not tonight then tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## debzie

Got a very positive OPK today the darkest it has ever been so really hoping that that is a good sign. Will be jumping on OH later so wish me luck. x


----------



## SJDsMommy

AC1987 said:


> I don't know if I will be testing the 11th after all. Feeling like AF will be here, if not tonight then tomorrow. :nope:



Dont give up just yet! I've heard of many cases where women say they could have sworn AF was around the corner for them but they ended up being pregnant :)


----------



## sdeitrick1

mindgames77 said:


> I think my ovulation didn't happen...
> 
> I got a positive OPK last night....even though AF is due today.
> 
> 
> So if we BD we'll be testing on the 22nd.

Mindgames-I love your pic. The one on the right looks just like my baby!


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> I don't know if I will be testing the 11th after all. Feeling like AF will be here, if not tonight then tomorrow. :nope:

ALRIGHT WOMAN! Have you completely ignored my cycle this month??? I spotted for a WEEK!!! I knew I was out!!! now knock it off, or I'll come over there and smack ya! :winkwink:


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x
> 
> That is amazing! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! H&H 9 months. Hows DH doing?Click to expand...

Thank you :) DH is over the moon...just waiting for my appointment from the maternity hospital now..How are you doing? Any news on a BFP??


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ssehlmey said:


> I finally got my BFP!!! I tested last night and this morning (today I'm 17dpo) and got BFP. I had a stat HCG drawn and it was 539!! Woo hoo.. I'm so excited!!
> Baby dust to all of you! xoxo

CONGRATS:happydance: H&H 9months


----------



## minni2906

So, how does this whole, peeing more frequently symptom work? Hahaha. I used to only pee twice a day (6am, before work, and 4pm, after work). Lately I've not been able to get through the workday without running to the ladies room around noon, and last night (our cat decided it was play time at 3am) and I had to pee so bad I had to get out of bed! :nope: But, to my knowledge I'm not drinking any more than usual.

In other news; I won a raffle at work today and got $25. :happydance: So hmm. Maybe this IS my lucky month!!!!! :flower:


----------



## goodvibes2

16 dpo. supposed to test tomorrow . and i am scared too. last test i took was 11 dpo and it was bfn. bleh!


----------



## momwannabe81

Can I join. I'm in on a long shot but af due 28th. FX the I unexpected happens. Christmas can bring miracles


----------



## rdy4number2

Mark me as out. Af showed.


----------



## Kros330

Im out! AF showed up on day 28. On to testing at the beginning of January.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sooo a little off topic but does anyone know of a good place to get pics done for cheap? My son's birthday is comming up and I want to get his pictures on a CD but everywhere is sooo expensive! I know its because of the copy right release thing but still..I do find the prices a bit ridiculous at most of these places..The cheapest I have found is portrait innovations for about $80 but I have to buy a print package and the CD comes with it, very good price compared to everywhere else I've looked at but I'm hoping to find something cheaper if I can. So far I have checked into Sears, JC penny, and kiddie candids..I'm going to look into shooting stars and motophoto next.

I just wanted the CD not prints though but it seems the only place that will let me buy just the CD is sears but they want over $200 for it! anyone have any other ideas?

The only place I am against going to is Ollan mills, had a horrible experience last time and will never go back there again!


----------



## courtneybg

How come you only want a cd? I always buy a couple prints and then scan them at walmart if I need more


----------



## SJDsMommy

courtneybg said:


> How come you only want a cd? I always buy a couple prints and then scan them at walmart if I need more

I just like having all my pictures in an online album rather than on paper, I mean I have some pics hung up at my house but the majority of them I just put online, I just think its easier :) then I dont have to worry about being left tons of pictures in the same pose, or all the family wanting a big picture and not a wallet size..lol


----------



## sharnw

Kros330 said:


> Im out! AF showed up on day 28. On to testing at the beginning of January.

I think i am out too kros :cry:


----------



## daydream

SJDsMommy said:


> Sooo a little off topic but does anyone know of a good place to get pics done for cheap?

Where do you live? I feel you always get the best quality for your money from local photographers. Then you're also supporting small businesses. They're also usually the best at giving you a CD of your photos.


----------



## ssehlmey

minni2906 said:


> So, how does this whole, peeing more frequently symptom work? Hahaha. I used to only pee twice a day (6am, before work, and 4pm, after work). Lately I've not been able to get through the workday without running to the ladies room around noon, and last night (our cat decided it was play time at 3am) and I had to pee so bad I had to get out of bed! :nope: But, to my knowledge I'm not drinking any more than usual.
> 
> In other news; I won a raffle at work today and got $25. :happydance: So hmm. Maybe this IS my lucky month!!!!! :flower:

cool Maybe it is good luck!! I usually go in the am, after work, and at night. The last couple of days it's been every hour or 2. Some days are more "normal" than others. I don't feel like I'm drinking more either, I just seem to need to go. Before I got my BFP last night I thoght I might have a UTI becasue it was getting rediculous!!
Good luck!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

daydream said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Sooo a little off topic but does anyone know of a good place to get pics done for cheap?
> 
> Where do you live? I feel you always get the best quality for your money from local photographers. Then you're also supporting small businesses. They're also usually the best at giving you a CD of your photos.Click to expand...


I guess I could look into that..I'd prefer an actual studio though so I'd have to find someone that has a studio with props and what not..other wise I'd just do it myself :)



I actually had a friend of mine's sister do my wedding photos..she's a pretty good professional photographer and she offered to do it for free as our wedding present, but I was dissapointed when I saw them, they werent her normal work and looked kind of amature but still it was nice of her to do and hey, you cant beat free :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

My back is killing me! D:


----------



## ickle pand

mindgames77 said:


> I think my ovulation didn't happen...
> 
> I got a positive OPK last night....even though AF is due today.
> 
> 
> So if we BD we'll be testing on the 22nd.

HCG can give you a positive on an OPK. Here's an explanation for why (love this site) https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Have you tried an HPT?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm doing pretty good today :D I haven't had the urge to test at all. I'll be testing in the morning and I think I'll be using a First Response test instead of the dollar tree brand..I have both though. Hoping to see some pink tomorrow! :) I'll be going to bed early tonight!..as soon as my son goes to bed :) in the mean time though I'm just being lazy today..and the day is actually going by pretty fast :)

Good luck to my testing buddies :) :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> I'm doing pretty good today :D I haven't had the urge to test at all. I'll be testing in the morning and I think I'll be using a First Response test instead of the dollar tree brand..I have both though. Hoping to see some pink tomorrow! :) I'll be going to bed early tonight!..as soon as my son goes to bed :) in the mean time though I'm just being lazy today..and the day is actually going by pretty fast :)
> 
> Good luck to my testing buddies :) :dust:

Good to hear!
cant wait to hear your results tomorrow!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good today :D I haven't had the urge to test at all. I'll be testing in the morning and I think I'll be using a First Response test instead of the dollar tree brand..I have both though. Hoping to see some pink tomorrow! :) I'll be going to bed early tonight!..as soon as my son goes to bed :) in the mean time though I'm just being lazy today..and the day is actually going by pretty fast :)
> 
> Good luck to my testing buddies :) :dust:
> 
> Good to hear!
> cant wait to hear your results tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thankyou :) I'll let everyone know the result as soon as possible :)


----------



## Annie77

almosthere said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update with me, BFN at 9 dpo, kinda losing hope. No af yet, but sorry if tmi, but last night after sex and i wipe it was lots and lots of pink pink pink. AF due in 2 days the earliest. Assuming she is on her way early.... =(
> 
> almost there - unless you normally get spotting after sex that is a GREAT sign! I tend to get this in early pregnancy due to to cervical erosion. 9 dpo is very early so just get your chin up and fingers crossed - i think this is your month Click to expand...
> 
> see that is the thing, i may have had the same thing occur last month, but not pos. the definate difference i had this month along with the spotting was the increased sexual sensitivity haha i hope you are right!!! thanks for the hope =) & i dont spot from sex usually :thumbup:Click to expand...

tmi alert : you can experience increased sensitivity when pregnant. My sex life was fab when i was pregnant with 2nd daughter.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Did an OPK test this afternoon and got a very very faint line! I'm hoping O day will be sometime soon, possibly this coming week? I'm getting excited! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Mrs.Resa said:


> Did an OPK test this afternoon and got a very very faint line! I'm hoping O day will be sometime soon, possibly this coming week? I'm getting excited! :haha:

hope it gets darker for you, gl!


----------



## almosthere

Annie77 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update with me, BFN at 9 dpo, kinda losing hope. No af yet, but sorry if tmi, but last night after sex and i wipe it was lots and lots of pink pink pink. AF due in 2 days the earliest. Assuming she is on her way early.... =(
> 
> almost there - unless you normally get spotting after sex that is a GREAT sign! I tend to get this in early pregnancy due to to cervical erosion. 9 dpo is very early so just get your chin up and fingers crossed - i think this is your month Click to expand...
> 
> see that is the thing, i may have had the same thing occur last month, but not pos. the definate difference i had this month along with the spotting was the increased sexual sensitivity haha i hope you are right!!! thanks for the hope =) & i dont spot from sex usually :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tmi alert : you can experience increased sensitivity when pregnant. My sex life was fab when i was pregnant with 2nd daughter.Click to expand...

eek!! I will have to test out that symptom again tn :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Getting so excited! in about 12 or 13 hours I will be testing and may know if we have baby #2 on the way :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

SJDsMommy said:


> Getting so excited! in about 12 or 13 hours I will be testing and may know if we have baby #2 on the way :D

yay! cant wait, im excited for you!


----------



## almosthere

wss! ^


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Getting so excited! in about 12 or 13 hours I will be testing and may know if we have baby #2 on the way :D
> 
> yay! cant wait, im excited for you!Click to expand...

I hope 9 dpo isnt too early for me to test. I know its possible to get a positive that early but I was 5 days late when I tested with my son. Haha each month before I had gotten pregnant with him I'd test then AF showed up an hour or two later so I was afraid to test lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

almost: how are you hun? :)


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> almost: how are you hun? :)

I'm okay just dreading the thot of another possible bfn tomar but keeping my fingers crossed it will be just the opposite...you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> almost: how are you hun? :)
> 
> I'm okay just dreading the thot of another possible bfn tomar but keeping my fingers crossed it will be just the opposite...you?Click to expand...

Im good just waitingggg, seems to go by slowly!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Soo what is everyone hoping for? I already have an amazing little boy so with this next baby I'm hoping to have a little girl :) Hubby hopes we end up with all boys though because he doesnt want to go buy a new shot gun LOL.

I found out my sons gender at 16 weeks. I paid for a 3d ultrasound. Its alot better at 30 weeks than 16 but I wanted to know what I was having and my OB wasnt going to tell me for another 4 weeks! haha but with our first ultrasound at 12 weeks, as early as that is, I could have sworn I saw something sticking out and I just knew he was going to be a boy, TMI but when he popped out my hubby was like dang his is bigger than mine already LOL

I will definitely be doing another 16 week ultrasound, the place I went to can tell you as early as 14 weeks but I'm going to wait till 16 just to get a more accurate answer.


----------



## almosthere

it will be christmas time before you know it, just keep busy! =)


----------



## almosthere

SJDsMommy said:


> Soo what is everyone hoping for? I already have an amazing little boy so with this next baby I'm hoping to have a little girl :) Hubby hopes we end up with all boys though because he doesnt want to go buy a new shot gun LOL.
> 
> I found out my sons gender at 16 weeks. I paid for a 3d ultrasound. Its alot better at 30 weeks than 16 but I wanted to know what I was having and my OB wasnt going to tell me for another 4 weeks! haha but with our first ultrasound at 12 weeks, as early as that is, I could have sworn I saw something sticking out and I just knew he was going to be a boy, TMI but when he popped out my hubby was like dang his is bigger than mine already LOL
> 
> I will definitely be doing another 16 week ultrasound, the place I went to can tell you as early as 14 weeks but I'm going to wait till 16 just to get a more accurate answer.

Not totally sure why, but I am just DYING to have a little boy, Liam =)


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Soo what is everyone hoping for? I already have an amazing little boy so with this next baby I'm hoping to have a little girl :) Hubby hopes we end up with all boys though because he doesnt want to go buy a new shot gun LOL.
> 
> I found out my sons gender at 16 weeks. I paid for a 3d ultrasound. Its alot better at 30 weeks than 16 but I wanted to know what I was having and my OB wasnt going to tell me for another 4 weeks! haha but with our first ultrasound at 12 weeks, as early as that is, I could have sworn I saw something sticking out and I just knew he was going to be a boy, TMI but when he popped out my hubby was like dang his is bigger than mine already LOL
> 
> I will definitely be doing another 16 week ultrasound, the place I went to can tell you as early as 14 weeks but I'm going to wait till 16 just to get a more accurate answer.
> 
> Not totally sure why, but I am just DYING to have a little boy, Liam =)Click to expand...

I want a lil boy as well!
hubby only has sisters (7 of them) so there are lots and lots of girls in the family so we want a lil boy!
I got him to let me test on the 24th instead of christmas day, its only one day but its better for me, lol be even better if Icould get him to movve it up more lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Soo what is everyone hoping for? I already have an amazing little boy so with this next baby I'm hoping to have a little girl :) Hubby hopes we end up with all boys though because he doesnt want to go buy a new shot gun LOL.
> 
> I found out my sons gender at 16 weeks. I paid for a 3d ultrasound. Its alot better at 30 weeks than 16 but I wanted to know what I was having and my OB wasnt going to tell me for another 4 weeks! haha but with our first ultrasound at 12 weeks, as early as that is, I could have sworn I saw something sticking out and I just knew he was going to be a boy, TMI but when he popped out my hubby was like dang his is bigger than mine already LOL
> 
> I will definitely be doing another 16 week ultrasound, the place I went to can tell you as early as 14 weeks but I'm going to wait till 16 just to get a more accurate answer.
> 
> Not totally sure why, but I am just DYING to have a little boy, Liam =)Click to expand...
> 
> I want a lil boy as well!
> hubby only has sisters (7 of them) so there are lots and lots of girls in the family so we want a lil boy!
> I got him to let me test on the 24th instead of christmas day, its only one day but its better for me, lol be even better if Icould get him to movve it up more lolClick to expand...


I wanted a boy with my first as well and I'm so glad it worked out that way :) I tested on Christmas eve my first cycle of trying for him..then AF showed right after..I hope to god that doesnt happen to you! Good luck :)


----------



## AC1987

I'd be happy with either a boy or girl, my hubby wants boys. I want boys and girls :)


----------



## moose31

BOY....not sure why I just always thought Id have a boy first....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Boys are wonderful :) well good night ladies - I'm off to try and get my munchkin to bed and hopefully I'll have some good news in the morning :D


----------



## minni2906

almosthere said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Soo what is everyone hoping for? I already have an amazing little boy so with this next baby I'm hoping to have a little girl :) Hubby hopes we end up with all boys though because he doesnt want to go buy a new shot gun LOL.
> 
> I found out my sons gender at 16 weeks. I paid for a 3d ultrasound. Its alot better at 30 weeks than 16 but I wanted to know what I was having and my OB wasnt going to tell me for another 4 weeks! haha but with our first ultrasound at 12 weeks, as early as that is, I could have sworn I saw something sticking out and I just knew he was going to be a boy, TMI but when he popped out my hubby was like dang his is bigger than mine already LOL
> 
> I will definitely be doing another 16 week ultrasound, the place I went to can tell you as early as 14 weeks but I'm going to wait till 16 just to get a more accurate answer.
> 
> Not totally sure why, but I am just DYING to have a little boy, Liam =)Click to expand...

I want a girl first. Amanda Renee.
But if we have a little boy, he'll be William (Liam) Charles.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ac~ stay positive!!!

hoping~ im staying hopeful because of you

minni~ here's what i read https://pregnancy.about.com/od/symptomsofpregnancy/a/frequenturination.htm

good~ you never know until you test

rdy4 & kros~ so sorry :hugs:

sjds~ have you tried olan mills

i would love a boy first then a girl. but either would be fine at this point


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations to all the :bfp: :happydance:

Sorry to everyone who got a visit from the :witch:

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test :dust:

I'm 11dpo and my temp dipped today, not having any symptoms and I caved and did an IC and got a horrible BFN. I'm guessing I'm out this month so I won't be testing again unless af doesn't arrive on time.


----------



## Ilikecake

I'd love a little girl next. A little sister for my little James


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well my son decided to wake up super fricken early! So I tested, 9 dpo with a frer and it was negative :( I'll test again on the 12th


----------



## Annie77

Feeling a bit lost this week as not got a clue when I ovulated and if I dtd at the right time.

I told myself I was just going to 'go with the flow' and not obsess about getting pregnant but lo and behold - after never showing much interest in how and when to conceive, my dh is really getting his hopes up for a BFP this christmas. I know it is largely to do with his age and how he is worried about being too old etc (he turned 45 on wednesday 7th) so he wants me pregnant asap.

I dtd sunday morning and lay for ages in bed so I didn't 'lose' anything (sorry tmi). Monday night I got ovulation pain then dtd again on tuesday night. Was feeling slightly crampy on wednesday and a bit constipated/gassy until today. 

I really hope that somewhere between sunday morning and Tuesday night, something has happened.......... but I don't think I ovulated yesterday as my ticker indicates. I think it was Mon/Tues


----------



## AC1987

I saw the faintest of lines today... and I don't know what to think I don't believe it yet.


----------



## Annie77

AC1987 said:


> I saw the faintest of lines today... and I don't know what to think I don't believe it yet.

can you post it up?


----------



## AC1987

Good? Bad? I'm shaking I don't know what to think..
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0056.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 60









DSCF0052.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 53


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC I can deffo see a faint line, especially on the 1st pic. Good luck, I hope this is it :)


----------



## AC1987

Well I'm testing again Sunday cause I still don't believe it.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Anyone had AF cramps the day AF was due and still end up prego?


----------



## almosthere

AC1987 said:


> Good? Bad? I'm shaking I don't know what to think..

I see clearly in the first one, congrats, you are most likely pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

AFM I am 10dpo and BFN ..


----------



## momofone08

AC1987 said:


> Good? Bad? I'm shaking I don't know what to think..

Mine looked like that at 10 dpo with my beta at 12:):) yay for you!!!!


----------



## Girl20

AC1987 said:


> Good? Bad? I'm shaking I don't know what to think..

There definatly is a line there :happydance:!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi ladies, I am feeling very doubtful today... just keep thinking af is going to show any minute, when i test it will be Negative like all the other times.
DH still thinks im pregnant, he walks around saying hello preggers and grabbing my tummy, but I wish he wouldnt be so excited just incase im really not, I dont want him to be disapointed.


----------



## hoping4girl

AC~what did I tell you??? I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> AC~what did I tell you??? I'm so happy for you!!!!!

Yes yes you were right :p :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

i usually am....its a curse really ;)


----------



## courtneybg

I def see a line! Congrats!!!!! That's what mine looked like for my daughter and the one a couple days ago. I tested two days later and it was way darker!


----------



## courtneybg

sdeitrick1 said:


> Anyone had AF cramps the day AF was due and still end up prego?
> View attachment 309400

I had period cramps with my first before I found Out I was pregnant! It is a very common symptom


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I might get to test in December after all .. Since my surgery for my ectopic I haven't had af yet.. Now going on to cd 39. Oh and I slipped once and bd with out protection before my 6 weeks were up.. My on had told me I should have my af before my 6 weeks is up and that is on Tuesday .. I might test saturday


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday TWWBOO!!!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!:*2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, MAMMAWANNABE, SJDSMOMMY, and STEPMOMTOBIO!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, SPRUCETREE, and MRSMcD123*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *MOMWANNABE81*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months SSEHLMEY!! :bfp:

*QUEEN BEE.* man, DH is really got some patience. I think in a week you should be able to convince him to test earlier.... With all those sisters, I am sure it would be great for him to have a boy.:dust:


*PINKY* you're welcome, I am such a believer! Soooo, testing again this weekend right?:dust:


*HOPING4* :flower: That was sooo sweet, I am not even Preg and full of hormones and I got a little teary. I am DEFINITELY going to be here through your journey!:hugs:


*SJDSM* no worries, it is still early days so early next week testing should be perfect for lines!:dust:


*MINDGAMES* that is why I chart so religiously even though it is a pain, to really see the OV, I moved your test date to the 22nd Hun.:dust:


*MOMOFONE* Good Luck, testing!!!!:dust:


*AC1987* hang in there, no :af: is still a very good sign. I am confident from that 1st pic that you are right on your bfp!!! YAY! I will wait till you're comfy to post!:dust:


*DEBZIE* It's that time! :sex: YAY for a pos OPK!:dust:


*MINNI* CONGRATS on the raffle!! Looks like this has already started our as your lucky month!:dust:


*GOODVIBES* you can be scared, I certainly understand, so wait till you're comfy. You have no :af: so I think your wait is going good!:dust:

*MRS. RESA* good luck for that approaching OV!! :dust:


*SDEITRICK* yes, that's looking line a line! Those cramps could likely have been stretching preparing that pregnancy!! GL :dust:


*CRYSTAL* how are you doing? Hanging in waiting on the blood result? All will be well, you will see! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*RDY4number2, KROS330, and SHARNW*!!:hugs:


Hang in there *ALMOST and PRINCESSTAZ* that got a BFN. No :af: = still in the :sperm: chase! :dust:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## Queen Bee.

MrsMM: I dunno. I think he is gonna stick to his guns lol
im hoping I can convince him to let me test the 14th when we buy the tests!
How are you doing?


----------



## DaisyQ

AC1987 said:


> Well I'm testing again Sunday cause I still don't believe it.

AC!!!! I definitely, definitely see a line, especially in the first pic. YAY! I am so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## RAFwife

I'm out :( AF got me this morning.
Definite silver lining - my bbt shows that I am definitely ovulating, and I can now start to spot patterns in my cycles. Also, AF arrived on CD 35 which is a full week less than last time! So cycles are getting more normal, and DH is home for two and a half WEEKS over Christmas so got plenty of baby making time :) Maybe next time will be the one.
Good luck to the rest of you!! Keeping my fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## CarliCareBear

i should be in there as bfp somewhere! thanks <3


----------



## minni2906

And I now officially have an infection. :wacko: UGH. Started with a sore throat Monday or Tuesday, and I am now coughing up (TMI) thick, yellow phlegm, which means infection. Wonderful. And on top of that, no idea if I'm preg, so I don't know what meds I can take! Any ideas?

AC - I definitely see a line on that first picture!! C'mon Sunday!!

MrsMM - I sure hope you're right and this is my lucky month!!!! :flower:


----------



## orchid667

Hi Ladies,

I've never used an ovulation prediction test but decided to try this cycle... I've had wet CM and EWCM and low temps and cramps for three days so I took one but it was negative. How long would a positive last after ovulation (like if it was yesterday)?

(would have tried them earlier but just got them today)

And related to that... what are the chances of having a chart that looks like good ovulation low temps at the start followed by a nice rise right after the end of EWCM that then stays up - and yet no ovulation?

I haven't had a rise in temp yet for this cycle so maybe just too early...

Thanks for any input!


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> Hi ladies, I am feeling very doubtful today... just keep thinking af is going to show any minute, when i test it will be Negative like all the other times.
> DH still thinks im pregnant, he walks around saying hello preggers and grabbing my tummy, but I wish he wouldnt be so excited just incase im really not, I dont want him to be disapointed.

dh says i am preg too, but he says it like every time we start testing-i think it is just to try to make me feel better, but it actually makes me upset b.c i know I am not preg yet, ugh! I just hope he is right and i am wrong...FX for us both!


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am feeling very doubtful today... just keep thinking af is going to show any minute, when i test it will be Negative like all the other times.
> DH still thinks im pregnant, he walks around saying hello preggers and grabbing my tummy, but I wish he wouldnt be so excited just incase im really not, I dont want him to be disapointed.
> 
> dh says i am preg too, but he says it like every time we start testing-i think it is just to try to make me feel better, but it actually makes me upset b.c i know I am not preg yet, ugh! I just hope he is right and i am wrong...FX for us both!Click to expand...

yes fx for us both!
I went to walk up to his grandmothers this morning and he said make sure you bundle up warm you gotta keep that baby nice and warm. 
I think he's just too positive! lol


----------



## DaisyQ

orchid667 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've never used an ovulation prediction test but decided to try this cycle... I've had wet CM and EWCM and low temps and cramps for three days so I took one but it was negative. How long would a positive last after ovulation (like if it was yesterday)?
> 
> (would have tried them earlier but just got them today)
> 
> And related to that... what are the chances of having a chart that looks like good ovulation low temps at the start followed by a nice rise right after the end of EWCM that then stays up - and yet no ovulation?

Usually the OPK is positive 1-2 days BEFORE ovulation. Some ladies will O on the same day as the positive OPK, some ladies will O a few days later. I've heard 12-48 hours is the range with about 24-36 hours being the norm. The LH surge can be long (several days) or short (several hours). So if you have not O'ed yet, you might have just missed your surge, or you might not have had one yet. Tough to know.

As for your charing question, I think it's pretty well accepted that if you see a sustained thermic shift, it indicates ovulation. I've not heard of women reporting charts that look ovulatory and then find out there are not actually ovulating. There is something though called LUFS - I can't remember what it stands for, but basically it's when you try to ovulate - you get a LH surge, and the follicle ruptures, but the egg gets stuck and doesn't actually leave the ovary and therefore fertilization/implantation can't happen. You would still see a thermic shift in that situation I think. I don't know how common or uncommon this phenomenon is...


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi CARLICAREBEAR... CONGRATS again! You were actually added to the first page days ago, as well as the post for that day. How has your PG been thus far?

RAFWIFE,:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in. But on a better note, it is awesome that you are seeing the pattern so that things can get a little easier.... :dust: to you in the next cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Here is some information on LUFS, in case you are interested..(Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome). I was wrong about the follicle rupturing - it doesn't rupture. You get the LH surge, and everything appears to proceed as normal from a hormonal perspective, but the egg is just never released. 

https://www.amandabears.com/7/post/2011/10/lufs-luteunezed-unruptured-follicle-syndrome.html
https://simone-perseverance.blogspot.com/2011/03/lufs-luteinized-unruptured-follicle.html


----------



## SJDsMommy

I got me two more dollar store tests so I now have 3 of those and 2 frers left. That should satisfy any testing urges I may get before the 12th. Af is due the 13th but hopefully theres no need for her :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladies, feeling a bit better now!
just got back from the mother in laws, got plans for tomorrow so wont have to worry about thinking too much lol spending the day with the father in law and one of his sisters :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Has anyone had a false negative with a first response test? I googled it and apparently it happens to alot of women..guess first response isnt that sensitive after all! There's hope for me yet! :D of course I'm only 9 dpo anyway so can't be too discouraged..I'll probably end up using a dollar store test in the morning.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh!!
Ok think imma have to beat the hubby lol
he has just posted on facebook that im 2 weeks late! 
lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Queen Bee. said:


> Ahh!!
> Ok think imma have to beat the hubby lol
> he has just posted on facebook that im 2 weeks late!
> lol

Haha, men..my hubby doesnt even know my cycle..he doesn't really care enough for me to sit down and explain it. Until recently he thought ovulation occurred like the day before your period haha he was like don't you bleed because your egg didn't get fertilized the day before? haha I did explain that to him..hey he was half right, just way off with the timing :) He leaves the baby planning to me, he just supplies the baby gravy LOL


----------



## sdeitrick1

Can you have CM with pink blood the day AF is to arrive and still be prego?


----------



## skeet9924

sdeitrick1 said:


> Can you have CM with pink blood the day AF is to arrive and still be prego?

How much blood? You can as it can be implantation bleeding ..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just ordered my son his big brother shirt :) even though I havent gotten a positive yet! lol they were having a sale and I want to be prepared :) Plus it was too cute! I got the next size up just to be on the safe side, and even if it doesnt happen this month I'm sure he will use it eventually! :)


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Testing December 15th, fingers crossed!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ac~ i see a line on the 1st pic. and i never see lines...i got a line on 12dpo but im pretty sure it was a evap. atleast i think it was. im to scared o take another test...we will be testing on the same day!!

sde~ not personally but i have heard from other women on here that it does happen. 

queen~ haha hilarious...dw is completely certain that im preggo. she sleeps with her hand on my belly and everything. she even made me get a mask to do my housework with:haha: 

sjd~ it does happen check out this site it talks about all the test if you havent already https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## skeet9924

SJDsMommy said:


> Has anyone had a false negative with a first response test? I googled it and apparently it happens to alot of women..guess first response isnt that sensitive after all! There's hope for me yet! :D of course I'm only 9 dpo anyway so can't be too discouraged..I'll probably end up using a dollar store test in the morning.

It's not necessarily a false positive if you are only 9dpo .. You can get a + a 9dpo but it is still very early .. I've never gotten a neg on a frer then a + on another test.. .. Usually get my + on frer first


----------



## SJDsMommy

skeet9924 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a false negative with a first response test? I googled it and apparently it happens to alot of women..guess first response isnt that sensitive after all! There's hope for me yet! :D of course I'm only 9 dpo anyway so can't be too discouraged..I'll probably end up using a dollar store test in the morning.
> 
> It's not necessarily a false positive if you are only 9dpo .. You can get a + a 9dpo but it is still very early .. I've never gotten a neg on a frer then a + on another test.. .. Usually get my + on frer firstClick to expand...

What I was looking at people were saying they got a negative with a frer but a positive with a different test and the frer didnt turn positive until some time later..Idk this is my first expirience with frer..I used clear blue with my son.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah..now it seems like I am only able to eat about half the amount I normally do  I wish I could just know right now if my body is just f*ing weird lately or if I'm preggo.. 

Not knowing sucks! lol


----------



## NT123

I'm out, she got me right on time! Good luck to all the bfp's and hopefully for the rest of us 2012 will be our year. I'm going to take a more relaxed approach for this next cycle, just need a bit of a break as its starting to get to me now. X please can I go on the January thread for 14th jan mrsmm? What day are you next testing?


----------



## ickle pand

I got a BFN again this morning. Still in the game though :)

SS - 8DPO. I've had very tender boobs and nipples. I'm sure my nipples are bigger but DH doesn't agree. I've also had cramping. Still feeling really happy that I've had a good ov if nothing else. 

Oh and my last 3 temps are the highest relative to the coverline that they've ever been at this point. Have a look at my chart stack and you can see :)


----------



## DBZ34

I might be in this month. :happydance: I think it's almost Ov time and DH hasn't made any moves to buy condoms...I did remind him. The due date would be less than ideal though and we'd have to work hard to make it work....but hey, I'd take it if it meant I could have my little bundle sooner rather than later. :) I guess we'll see.


----------



## happybeany

Now cd51! Woohoo :(


----------



## LeeC

I'll be joining this thread. I am 3dpo and will be testing early at 8dpo due to requiring a medically managed pregnancy.
Good luck everyone.
Hope we all get our Xmas BFPs :)


----------



## LeeC

Oh and sorry to any ladies who have BFN's.
Hope 2012 is your year x


----------



## Ilikecake

Thank god for ICs, I had an overpowering urge to poas this morning :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I can't sleep!! this past week I've been waking at like 4am and not being able to fall back asleep!! I dunno if its worry or stress thats causing it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I tested again this morning with a dollar store test again. I can see the line where the test line is supposed to be but its not pink..I think the same thing happened the first time I tested 4 days ago (though this time the line is dead spot where it should be) It showed within the first 3 minutes, I opened up the test and saw a small smidge of pink on the side of the test where the test line is but I think it was just run off from the dye..

So confused right now =/


----------



## almosthere

morning ladies, well I should have not tested this am, but I caved in and tested again, 11dpo, no af, last night and this am after i peed, there was old brown blood on the tp, so hoping it is not af, but pregnancy spotting, extra old blood from IB! But for today, another bfn, but when I took the cover off, I noticed some red ink right on the white strip, but next to the blue, perhaps just extra ink? hmm.....


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well MrsMM, I'm out this month for AF finally showed her ugly face!! On to next cycle I guess!! :cry:


----------



## echo

Okay, count me out. Started spotting, feeling crampy. Witch will be here either tonight or tomorrow morning. On to January!


----------



## mammawannabe

i'm out! AF got me yesterday! ON to next cycle....see you in JAN


----------



## minni2906

happybeany said:


> Now cd51! Woohoo :(

Me too! Hooray! :dohh:


----------



## froliky2011

I'm out. Af showed up today. I celebrated with a glass of wine and pizza for lunch.


----------



## goodvibes2

update i am 18dpo today. I will be testing hopefully later this evening. Fx'd


----------



## goodvibes2

im cd 52!. bleh. lol


----------



## debzie

Looks like this could be ovulation day have really. strong ov pain this cycle. Hope that is a good sign plus a full moon ovulation.


----------



## Queen Bee.

well im back from the inlaws tonight, had lots of fun
Stil no sign of af, but am watiing very impatiently and i just want my BFP!!!!!!
Still waiting for the 14th but dont think hubby will let me test, I want to test tthe 14th though!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey MrsMM24

I'm not in this month as I am O'ing this weekend and OH not back till next and then will miss January too because of the way it falls......so we have made the decision for defo that we are no longer ttc. 

I can't do this every month it's breaking me and our relationship is really suffering. 

Good luck to all you ladies in the future and I really hope you all get what you wish for. Thank you all for being here for me throughout the months. 

:flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

A few symptoms so far, waiting until Christmas Day to test though, as I'll be two days late then. Good luck girls!


----------



## debzie

oorweeistyin said:


> Hey MrsMM24
> 
> I'm not in this month as I am O'ing this weekend and OH not back till next and then will miss January too because of the way it falls......so we have made the decision for defo that we are no longer ttc.
> 
> I can't do this every month it's breaking me and our relationship is really suffering.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the future and I really hope you all get what you wish for. Thank you all for being here for me throughout the months.
> 
> :flower:

Thank you too hun for all the support I know making the decision not to ttc must have been difficult and I really do admire you. I am so sorry OH will be away when you ov....as you know I have been there too. keep popping in and I will PM you with any news from me. Good luck to you hun. x


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> Looks like this could be ovulation day have really. strong ov pain this cycle. Hope that is a good sign plus a full moon ovulation.


Go Catch that eggy debzie!!!! 

I got app to have MRI scan on 23rd so will need to test earlier than Xmas eve lol struggling not to anyway so this is a good excuse! Will prob start testing on wed x got a slight case of thrush been reading this is a sign an since I've not had it for at least 10yrs I'm quietly optimistic x


----------



## 143Mom

AliBiz said:


> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x
> 
> That is amazing! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! H&H 9 months. Hows DH doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) DH is over the moon...just waiting for my appointment from the maternity hospital now..How are you doing? Any news on a BFP??Click to expand...

No BFP this month. AF showed right on time full forced! I dipped out on BnB for a bit because I didnt want to spoil the love with my bad mood LOL but I have been stalking the thread and am in better space now. We are going to take a break TTC for a while and just let mother nature do her job. The fustration is making things stressful the the bedroom and want our fun romance back so if it happens it happens. 
Keep me posted on you wonderful H&H 9 month journey!! XOX


----------



## 143Mom

*MrsMM* How are you doing? Did you move over to a new thread?? I havnt see you on here in a while? Have you been able to get any donations lined up for Jan or Feb? Any big x mas plans????


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick update from me, I am really hoping to ovulate early this month so I can have a longer luteal phase, I started testing from cd6 (very wishful thinking I know) but there is no sign at all yet at cd10. I normally don't ovulate till cd19 :( - fingers crossed O will arrive in the next few days. 

Congratulations to all the BFP's this month x


----------



## debzie

Mrskg said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this could be ovulation day have really. strong ov pain this cycle. Hope that is a good sign plus a full moon ovulation.
> 
> 
> Go Catch that eggy debzie!!!!
> 
> I got app to have MRI scan on 23rd so will need to test earlier than Xmas eve lol struggling not to anyway so this is a good excuse! Will prob start testing on wed x got a slight case of thrush been reading this is a sign an since I've not had it for at least 10yrs I'm quietly optimistic xClick to expand...

Thanks mrskg im glad your feeling optamistic. We have not dtd as much this month so I'm not that hopefull but I'm sure i wont last past 6 dpo before I test fingers crossed for you. too. x


----------



## almosthere

started brown spotting today right after my BFN at 11dpo, this usually happens 2 days before AF is due, so I am out & on to January..GL ladies still waiting for their DEC BFP's!!


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> started brown spotting today right after my BFN at 11dpo, this usually happens 2 days before AF is due, so I am out & on to January..GL ladies still waiting for their DEC BFP's!!

Hoping thats your IB!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> started brown spotting today right after my BFN at 11dpo, this usually happens 2 days before AF is due, so I am out & on to January..GL ladies still waiting for their DEC BFP's!!
> 
> Hoping thats your IB!! :flower:Click to expand...

I dnt think it is but thanks it just might be guess you never know until the full force witch flows lol


----------



## momofone08

Are any of you on metformin? I am on it and always have a 30 day cycle, I am now on CD 35. Does metformin not always work? Is it because I had a mc on 11/9?


----------



## angrylinguini

Well, ladies, I'm out this month! Flo showed up 3 days early. I think I'm going to skip next month. Too hectic and I'm ovulating Christmas day. We won't be home for that whole week and I can never get in a frisky mood at my in-laws house.

Good luck to the rest of you, and see in January!


----------



## AliBiz

143Mom said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> So it's been confirmed by the Doc...5 weeks!!! And I'm actually healthy hehe....and I find that I am actually terrified :) typical...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs and FXd for those still waiting x
> 
> That is amazing! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! H&H 9 months. Hows DH doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) DH is over the moon...just waiting for my appointment from the maternity hospital now..How are you doing? Any news on a BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> No BFP this month. AF showed right on time full forced! I dipped out on BnB for a bit because I didnt want to spoil the love with my bad mood LOL but I have been stalking the thread and am in better space now. We are going to take a break TTC for a while and just let mother nature do her job. The fustration is making things stressful the the bedroom and want our fun romance back so if it happens it happens.
> Keep me posted on you wonderful H&H 9 month journey!! XOXClick to expand...

I'm sorry AF flew in for you :( but on the positive side, now that you have decided to take the pressure off yourself, it might just happen naturally as you are more relaxed. Make sure you keep me posted on how things are going...bet you are reporting a BFP in no time :)

AFM: 5 weeks 3 days today and I've luckily been devoid of symptoms these past few days...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I might be one of the lucky ones who escapes 9 months of Morning sickness...broke the news to my sister and I've never seen so much happiness on her face...currently planning how to tell Mam and Dad, this will be their first Grandchild and they have been waiting for it for so long, so I want to make sure its something they remember....


----------



## Ilikecake

Gl to everyone :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN this morning but I'm staying positive :)

SS 9DPO - Boobs are still sore and had a touch of nausea too. Temps are still looking good. Tiny wee dip this morning but that seems to be normal for me. I should get a rise tomorrow and then either it'll dip down for AF or it'll stay high.


----------



## Annie77

Like I have said before - I am not sure when I ovulated. Only sign this month was very sore ovulation pain on monday, dtd sunday and tuesday so keeping fingers crossed.
However -I am ss already and have some nausea (never had this early before) and going to the loo more. Whilst this may be the beginning of a bug I also have that horrible heaviness in lower tummy which I normally get day before period. This has been an early sign in all my last pregnancies so here's hoping ;-)

Sorry to all who have had AF :-(


----------



## ihmlisbt

> I'm sorry AF flew in for you :( but on the positive side, now that you have decided to take the pressure off yourself, it might just happen naturally as you are more relaxed. Make sure you keep me posted on how things are going...bet you are reporting a BFP in no time :)
> 
> AFM: 5 weeks 3 days today and I've luckily been devoid of symptoms these past few days...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I might be one of the lucky ones who escapes 9 months of Morning sickness...broke the news to my sister and I've never seen so much happiness on her face...currently planning how to tell Mam and Dad, this will be their first Grandchild and they have been waiting for it for so long, so I want to make sure its something they remember....

Hey...we are both 5 weeks 3 days and I just broke the news to my mom and dad on Friday night - it's their first grandchild also. I bought a picture frame and printed on photo paper on a unisex baby themed background (it had a stroller, raddle, bottle, abc's, etc) and put text on it that said "For a photo of your grandchild due on or about August 2012". I wrapped it and gave it to them as an early Christmas present. They are super excited for us as I'm sure yours will be for you! Just an idea...I wanted to do something different other than just come out and say "I'm pregnant" which sounds like different is something you are going for as well. Good Luck to you xx


----------



## AC1987

The light cramps and tightening feeling scares me a little. I'm a little nervous about testing tonight. My dh doesn't believe I'm pregnant. he thinks its just gonna be another mc :nope: so i don't really have anyone to talk to, as i dont wanna tell family just yet. anyone know when its safe to tell family? I was thinking after a month?


----------



## almosthere

the 3 month mark/after the first tri!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well ladies AF caught me today..and 2 days earlier than I was expecting..I really thought she wasnt going to show especially with all those symotoms I had..so much for telling everyone on christmas =( if this cycle is the same length as the last (35 days) I'll expect AF on January 15th..So I'll be testing on the 10th which should put be at 9 dpo I think..its my sons birthday soo maybe I can turn opening a christmas present with his shirt in it to opening a bday present..we'll see..A september due date is what I wanted so really crossing my fingers here! Potential due date of September 23. 

Good luck to the rest of you still testing!

Bye ladies :(


----------



## butterworth

Morning ladies
well af hasn't shown up yet she is due today. I didn't buy a test yet so maybe I will test later or wait till tomorrow. I have no symptoms at all no cramps no sore bbs the only thing diff this week is that I can't stay awake all I want to do is sleep. but that could be because I was so busy with my dad in the hospital last week that its catching up to me now. we will have to wait and see, DF will prob want me to wait till tomorrow to test that way I will be 1 day late. fx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey girls! 

How's everyone doing today? I'm 9 DPO had a pretty big temp dip on my BBT this morning. Hoping it's implantation .. ? :wacko: I'm cramping today and have been gassy for a while. I was also shopping with my OH last night and I had this terrible burning/stinging sensation in my left nipple ... not sure what's going on with me.

I kinda feel like AF is going to show early because of this cramping but I'm trying not to feel too down yet ... =\


----------



## Ilikecake

AC1987 said:


> The light cramps and tightening feeling scares me a little. I'm a little nervous about testing tonight. My dh doesn't believe I'm pregnant. he thinks its just gonna be another mc :nope: so i don't really have anyone to talk to, as i dont wanna tell family just yet. anyone know when its safe to tell family? I was thinking after a month?

Don't be scared, it's normal to have tightening and cramps in first tri. I had them right up until 14 weeks. You've gotta remember that your body is undergoing some big changes :hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

What should happen to cm post Ov? Should it dry up entirely if not preggo but lotion cm if you are?


----------



## Ilikecake

Wabblit said:


> What should happen to cm post Ov? Should it dry up entirely if not preggo but lotion cm if you are?

Even after I still get EWCM and I go dry a day before AF and then the day AF is due I get really wet :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is well and not stressing too much in the 2ww. Huge congrats to all the BFPs so far and sorry to all those that AF got. Sorry we will be losing a few of you who have decided to stop trying for a while. 
I'm now 8dpo and don't really feel much this month. I had some cramps initially but nothing the past 2 days. I'm really stuffy nosed so I hope that it is not a cold on the way. My temp is staying up at least but I am not overly hopeful for this cycle. Next ov is due between Christmas and New Year which would be a great time to conceive. Also, it would mean that I will be able to use the Olympics tickets I have for next August!!
L x


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies af officially showed up today.. First one after my surgery .. There is no way I will get to test in December ... Off to January I go !! 

So sorry to every one the evil :witch: got.. Good luck for next month!! :dust: 

Congrats to all the :bfp: 

And :dust: by the bucket loads to all of you still waiting to test!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I have a question for you ladies. I'm fairly new to temping and yesterday and today i didn't temp (saturday i completely forgot :dohh: and today i dropped my BBT between the bed and the wall and i couldn't reach it:haha:) i'm wondering if that'll mess up my chart? :shrug:I'm on CD13 and have been using OPKs since CD10 and have been getting faint lines. I haven't tested today yet since it's the morning still and i don't usually test with OPKs until the afternoon.

If anyone can give me some advice or their thoughts about the temp i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies!
I think ive convinced hubby to test wednesday! woo, I hope so anyway lol
hows everyone else?


----------



## twokiddos

Hello Ladies... I'll be testing on the 13th!!!! Unless AF shows up before then. XF for everyone still waiting and sending sticky bean dust to all those who for their BFP!!! Congrats to you all


----------



## River54

SS-8dpo - totally vivid dreams last night that I was feeding our baby, some dull aches for the past 2 nights (heated rice bags are great with that), tired out some days.

Been busy with holiday planning, work, my volunteering stuff, dd sports, xmas parties, that I can't wait for this coming week when dd school ends, dd sports end, volunteering stuff almost ends...and I can test! Thought about testing today, but I know at this early it is a waste.
Had a temp dip yesterday...could be impl? fx
:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> hello ladies!
> I think ive convinced hubby to test wednesday! woo, I hope so anyway lol
> hows everyone else?

woohoo! I will def b continuing to stalk! haha. AFM I am counting today as CD1, very excited to get another go at this! woohoo, let the cycle begin! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies!
> I think ive convinced hubby to test wednesday! woo, I hope so anyway lol
> hows everyone else?
> 
> woohoo! I will def b continuing to stalk! haha. AFM I am counting today as CD1, very excited to get another go at this! woohoo, let the cycle begin! :happydance:Click to expand...

really really hoping i get my BFP this wednesday!
So sorry af started! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

i hope so too, got to make up for my BFN's! hehe GL! And I am due to ov Jan 1st according to FF! hehe


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> i hope so too, got to make up for my BFN's! hehe GL! And I am due to ov Jan 1st according to FF! hehe

got my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Can you add me for testing on December 28, 2011!!! :winkwink:

congrats to all of the BFP's so far!!! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to all of the girls still waiting to test!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Ladies I am out...spotted all day yesterday and it looks like it will turn into AF. GL to everyone still in!!


----------



## AC1987

Ilikecake said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> The light cramps and tightening feeling scares me a little. I'm a little nervous about testing tonight. My dh doesn't believe I'm pregnant. he thinks its just gonna be another mc :nope: so i don't really have anyone to talk to, as i dont wanna tell family just yet. anyone know when its safe to tell family? I was thinking after a month?
> 
> Don't be scared, it's normal to have tightening and cramps in first tri. I had them right up until 14 weeks. You've gotta remember that your body is undergoing some big changes :hugs:Click to expand...

wow up to 14 weeks!? Sometimes they wake me up nights.. its not like the huge bad ones I have when I have AF its more like a much milder cramping, more like theres a ball slowly being pumped up inside me :haha: 

Testing tonight!! Hoping I get a nice bfp line!!


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry to all who got af in the last couple of days x 

Almost there I've been stalking I really thought this was your month but loving your pma xxx baby dust all round xxx

Afm....silly silly silly me! tested early looks like bfp but won't be convinced till I see what tomorrows test/s bring xx just want to share incase I'm not an we can all see that false pos do exist x normally optimistic but ttc has turned me pessimistic! X

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html


----------



## skeet9924

I see a bfp!!!


----------



## debzie

hello everyone I need a chart stalker....All of my symptoms point to an ovulation yesterday or late the day before, creamy cm, sore boobs, increased appetite and irritability. However my temps do not reflect this, the first time this has ever happened. Help. x


----------



## holden_babez

ashknowsbest said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I'm 9 DPO had a pretty big temp dip on my BBT this morning. Hoping it's implantation .. ? :wacko: I'm cramping today and have been gassy for a while. I was also shopping with my OH last night and I had this terrible burning/stinging sensation in my left nipple ... not sure what's going on with me.
> 
> I kinda feel like AF is going to show early because of this cramping but I'm trying not to feel too down yet ... =\

:o
I had the EXACT same symptoms 7dpo which is when i Implanted.. even had the burning senstation on my left nipple only... 
I got my :bfp: at 10dpo, 3 days after i had the temp dip. 
If your temp rises tomorrow morning U R IN!!

Best of luck :dust:
Skye x


----------



## hasti2011

skeet9924 said:


> I see a bfp!!!

wow, congratulatiossssss! happy happy :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ac you are so preggo! Those cramps are your uterus expanding. Test, test! Question though - why are you testing in the evening instead of with fmu??


----------



## AC1987

DaisyQ said:


> Ac you are so preggo! Those cramps are your uterus expanding. Test, test! Question though - why are you testing in the evening instead of with fmu??

Cause I was at my in laws this morning and I'm a poas addict :winkwink: My next post will include pics as I just did it!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Soooo my dh was in even MORE denial then I was... even after I took a buncha cheapies to show him SO I took a digital. Only he believed me for a few seconds only now hes all like "Oh we'll see" UGH men!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0080.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Queen Bee.

AC1987 said:


> Soooo my dh was in even MORE denial then I was... even after I took a buncha cheapies to show him SO I took a digital. Only he believed me for a few seconds only now hes all like "Oh we'll see" UGH men!!

congrats!


----------



## Ilikecake

AC1987 said:


> Soooo my dh was in even MORE denial then I was... even after I took a buncha cheapies to show him SO I took a digital. Only he believed me for a few seconds only now hes all like "Oh we'll see" UGH men!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## ashknowsbest

holden_babez said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I'm 9 DPO had a pretty big temp dip on my BBT this morning. Hoping it's implantation .. ? :wacko: I'm cramping today and have been gassy for a while. I was also shopping with my OH last night and I had this terrible burning/stinging sensation in my left nipple ... not sure what's going on with me.
> 
> I kinda feel like AF is going to show early because of this cramping but I'm trying not to feel too down yet ... =\
> 
> :o
> I had the EXACT same symptoms 7dpo which is when i Implanted.. even had the burning senstation on my left nipple only...
> I got my :bfp: at 10dpo, 3 days after i had the temp dip.
> If your temp rises tomorrow morning U R IN!!
> 
> Best of luck :dust:
> Skye xClick to expand...


Wow! That would be awesome if I could be get a BFP! It would be my first EVER and I would be so grateful! Thanks for the response it made me feel a little better, I've been feeling really up and down about the situation today. So, thanks!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Come on christmas baby!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!! Ac! Knew it!!!


----------



## holden_babez

ashknowsbest said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I'm 9 DPO had a pretty big temp dip on my BBT this morning. Hoping it's implantation .. ? :wacko: I'm cramping today and have been gassy for a while. I was also shopping with my OH last night and I had this terrible burning/stinging sensation in my left nipple ... not sure what's going on with me.
> 
> I kinda feel like AF is going to show early because of this cramping but I'm trying not to feel too down yet ... =\
> 
> :o
> I had the EXACT same symptoms 7dpo which is when i Implanted.. even had the burning senstation on my left nipple only...
> I got my :bfp: at 10dpo, 3 days after i had the temp dip.
> If your temp rises tomorrow morning U R IN!!
> 
> Best of luck :dust:
> Skye xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That would be awesome if I could be get a BFP! It would be my first EVER and I would be so grateful! Thanks for the response it made me feel a little better, I've been feeling really up and down about the situation today. So, thanks!Click to expand...

no problem :hugs:
cannot wait for u to :test: now. I would wait a few days.. i know its hard, cause i am a POAS addict and tested ffrom 6dpo... 
I didnt expect to see the 2 lines on my test at 10dpo cause id been having af cramps the few days before that. amazingly.. the cramping stoped once i seen them two lines lol

GL :kiss:


----------



## ashknowsbest

holden_babez - I'm a little iffy about the cramps because sometimes I get cramps a few days before AF actually shows but usually I only get them for a little bit and today, I've had them allllllll day off and on .... I guess we'll see! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats ac :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

thanks! mrsmm you can add me to the list now :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies, need advice, Ok so my MIL bought me 4 cheapie pregnancy tests at the start of november, because what i thought wasnt AF in october must have been.. but I hid the tests from DH because I wanted to surprise him if it was positive for our anniversary, well i ended up taking all the tests at the start of november and of course were negative, my question is now that I know they were negative should I tell him about the tests? I feel silly for asking this but yeah just started feeling a bit guilty hiding it from him. AGH!


----------



## Mrskg

Will he be angry? Don't tell if will cause arguments no point in that x I've done tests today possible bfp an posted pics for all you guys to see but not even mentioned it to my hubby x feel bad but if they turn out to be false or it's another chemical I'd rather spare him the worry until really need too xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks, I just dont want him to be angry about it, All i wanted to do was surprise him but I didnt really want to tell him because it was negative.


----------



## daydreaming22

So I had a VV faint line yesterday, but today's is more visible on 3 different brands!!! I think I got my :bfp:! Congrats to the ladies who have gotten great news this month and FX & good luck to the ladies still waiting.


----------



## Queen Bee.

daydreaming22 said:


> So I had a VV faint line yesterday, but today's is more visible on 3 different brands!!! I think I got my :bfp:! Congrats to the ladies who have gotten great news this month and FX & good luck to the ladies still waiting.

congrats!


----------



## Mrskg

Queen Bee. said:


> Thanks, I just dont want him to be angry about it, All i wanted to do was surprise him but I didnt really want to tell him because it was negative.

My hubby in fact probably everyone I know would think I was crazy if they know the amount of tests I've went through in the last 5months! What they don't know can't hurt them sometimes xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mrskg said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just dont want him to be angry about it, All i wanted to do was surprise him but I didnt really want to tell him because it was negative.
> 
> My hubby in fact probably everyone I know would think I was crazy if they know the amount of tests I've went through in the last 5months! What they don't know can't hurt them sometimes xxxClick to expand...

feeling a bit better about it now, thanks!


----------



## Queen Bee.

think my mil thinks im nuts now cause seh asked me if i had any of the 4 tests left and had to tell her no. lol I feel like a right crazy person


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> Thanks, I just dont want him to be angry about it, All i wanted to do was surprise him but I didnt really want to tell him because it was negative.

aw sorry you are out :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just dont want him to be angry about it, All i wanted to do was surprise him but I didnt really want to tell him because it was negative.
> 
> aw sorry you are out :hugs:Click to expand...

not out yet, havent tested yet, that was at the begining of November, so im still in unless AF shows or I get a negative test wednesday!


----------



## almosthere

oh oopsie! must have skimmed too fast, glad to hear you are not out yet, woohoo!!! =)


----------



## Queen Bee.

almosthere said:


> oh oopsie! must have skimmed too fast, glad to hear you are not out yet, woohoo!!! =)

Thanks!
How are you doing?
Im still waiting!


----------



## WM61711

Hello, hope everyone is doing well, congrats on all the recent BFPs!:) AFM I was really hoping today would be O day, I got my first +opk last month cd15 and 16. Tested negative today so Im hoping to see a dark line tomorrow, Im so ready to be back in the TWW!


----------



## almosthere

Queen Bee. said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> oh oopsie! must have skimmed too fast, glad to hear you are not out yet, woohoo!!! =)
> 
> Thanks!
> How are you doing?
> Im still waiting!Click to expand...

doing good, joined a fresh new thread for january, hoping its a lucky one!! hehe


----------



## Mrs_TypeA

OMG!!! I broke down today and Pos.... And guess what bfp!!!! This is our first and we are thrilled and in total shock!!! Best Christmas ever!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mrs_TypeA said:


> OMG!!! I broke down today and Pos.... And guess what bfp!!!! This is our first and we are thrilled and in total shock!!! Best Christmas ever!

congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

Mrs_TypeA said:


> OMG!!! I broke down today and Pos.... And guess what bfp!!!! This is our first and we are thrilled and in total shock!!! Best Christmas ever!

congratulation honey! :baby:


----------



## momofone08

CONGRATS!!! That is awesome


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats, TypeA!!!


----------



## leahsmama

wow congrats to all the BFP's! i'm hoping i'll be able to share my BFP this week, but its probably unlikely. i'll be 11 dpo tomorrow and had waves of nausea all day today which is unusual for me, but its probably just the start of a stomach bug :( trying not to test til wednesday but dont know if i can refrain until then lol...

good luck to everyone still waiting to test, and to the bfn's- i hope january is your lucky month :)


----------



## goodvibes2

will be testing tomorrow morning :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations TypeA!

AFM - Another BFN this morning. I'm 10DPO now. SS - boobs are still very tender and sore, as are my nipples and I'm still getting cramps, but temp is about the same as yesterday. Just got to play the waiting game now.


----------



## Mrskg

Back to limbo land for me done 2 tests this morn first went pink to half way no control line an second bfn! Dodgy batch? Not due af till wk end so still a glimmer of hope x not what I expected to wake up to this morn xxx


----------



## Girl20

Morning ladies!:flower:

Well only 3 more days left untill i can test (15th), and I am sooooooo anxious! Already got my hopes up! I just wanted to know what did your cm look like just before having your bfp??

Mine at the moment is like milky-watery i keep thinking AF has arrived early but then its just cm leaking.:dohh: Never really paid any attention to my cm at any point during my cycle so i dont know if this is "normal" for me before i get my period.. how silly:dohh:

I also feel like i have bigger heavier boobies, and had this nauseous burbing feeling since friday, wich i never use to have.. It looks like my areola's are a bit darker to me. Really hoping these are good signs:wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

They sound like good signs Girl20 :)


----------



## Ilikecake

6 days to testing :happydance: although for some reason I've put my testing date as the 28th...like I'm going to be able to wait that long :rofl: so can I change my date to the 19th please.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wow conratulations to all the BFP, a happy and healthy 9 months to you all.

I am out this cycle, the witch decided to drop in this morning. On to January for me!

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test :dust:


----------



## Mrsxxboss

congrts to all who got bfppppppppss i am out af got me yestarday.. see u on the next thread


----------



## Annie77

Mrskg said:


> So sorry to all who got af in the last couple of days x
> 
> Almost there I've been stalking I really thought this was your month but loving your pma xxx baby dust all round xxx
> 
> Afm....silly silly silly me! tested early looks like bfp but won't be convinced till I see what tomorrows test/s bring xx just want to share incase I'm not an we can all see that false pos do exist x normally optimistic but ttc has turned me pessimistic! X
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html

woohoo - 1st and 2nd are definitely positives and pretty strong for 8dpo - were they first response ones?


----------



## Annie77

congrats to ALL the ladies with their BFP!:happydance:

Big hugs to those who AF got and are moving onto next month. :hugs:

AFM: In my bed at 8.30 last night - totally unheard off but I felt so tired, nauseous at times and headachey. Common sense is telling me I have a bug and probably tired from taking my guide unit to pantomime but on the otherhand the nausea is like travel sickness and is intermittent. Paracetamol not touching the headache which is still there and have got that crampy feeling when you expect AF to turn up everytime you go to the loo but that comes and goes too.

Ooh I hope it is pg symptoms and not just a bug. Reading lots of these posts are motivating as many of you are experiencing the same.

I am between 5 & 7 dpo today - when is the earliest people have had BFP? I have FRER's ready and waiting..


----------



## AC1987

I stopped temping cause I figured it was making me lose sleep in the morning :haha: I hope thats not a problem.
I most likely won't get it confirmed by a doc til next week sometime. PLEASE STICK BABY!!


----------



## deezer

Hi everyone, I am brand new to the site, TTC, 7 DPO and just looking for support. I was browsing for info about when to test and early signs, and came across this site. As I am sure is the case for many others on here, no one knows we are TTC (well, my sister and daddy of course) which makes it harder, when the waiting is SO hard!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladies!
How's everyone?
I'm trying to keep warm here its absolutly freezing! lol
still no sign of AF, DH really thinks I'm pregnant and now im starting to get a bit hopeful.
but I just dont want to be disapointed if I'm really not.
two days until we go Christmas shopping, still cannot wait!


----------



## camerashy

Hi I didn't actually add myself to the list but just got my bfp 2day ........would u add me please :) thank u x


----------



## glmca

I'm terrible at waiting to test AF due tomorrow, BFN yesterday and day before!! Pretty sure Af will have appeared by the time I finish night shift tomorrow. In the meantime am crossing fingers and saying prayers. Worst case scenario I can have a 'merry' christmas and start all over again in new year. Good luck to anyone left to test this month. Hugs to everyone trying again next month. G xx


----------



## glmca

AC1987 said:


> I stopped temping cause I figured it was making me lose sleep in the morning :haha: I hope thats not a problem.
> I most likely won't get it confirmed by a doc til next week sometime. PLEASE STICK BABY!!

Hope all goes well. I'm sure it's terirbly scary but WONDERFUL at the same time. xx


----------



## Mrskg

Annie77 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all who got af in the last couple of days x
> 
> Almost there I've been stalking I really thought this was your month but loving your pma xxx baby dust all round xxx
> 
> Afm....silly silly silly me! tested early looks like bfp but won't be convinced till I see what tomorrows test/s bring xx just want to share incase I'm not an we can all see that false pos do exist x normally optimistic but ttc has turned me pessimistic! X
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html
> 
> woohoo - 1st and 2nd are definitely positives and pretty strong for 8dpo - were they first response ones?Click to expand...

They are test from eBay x not sure what going on though done 2 today an one turn pink to the half way mark an no control line an other was bfn so holding tightly to the glimmer of hope I have x


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Hi! I'm new! Hope I may join! :flow:

I plan to test the day AF is due, Dec. 25th!

Hoping for our Christmas miracle! 

Good luck to all the other ladies!!


----------



## ansdep

Hello Ladies,

I am new to BnB and I am hoping I may join. I am 23 and DH is 25. I had a chemical last month and really hoping that this month is the one. I have been following this forum since november but only joined yesterday. GL to those that are still in the wait! and so sorry for those whose AF has arrived. hopefully we will all soon get that bfp!


----------



## ansdep

ooo.. and also congrats to the BFPs. Wishing all you ladies a Happy and Healthy Nine Months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

Mrskg said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all who got af in the last couple of days x
> 
> Almost there I've been stalking I really thought this was your month but loving your pma xxx baby dust all round xxx
> 
> Afm....silly silly silly me! tested early looks like bfp but won't be convinced till I see what tomorrows test/s bring xx just want to share incase I'm not an we can all see that false pos do exist x normally optimistic but ttc has turned me pessimistic! X
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html
> 
> woohoo - 1st and 2nd are definitely positives and pretty strong for 8dpo - were they first response ones?Click to expand...
> 
> They are test from eBay x not sure what going on though done 2 today an one turn pink to the half way mark an no control line an other was bfn so holding tightly to the glimmer of hope I have xClick to expand...

What is your average cycle length as I'm 31days and currently 10dpo but I thought I'm too early to test? I'm desperado to POAS but was gonna wait 5 more days. Should I or should I test?


----------



## minni2906

Can someone sneak a peak at my chart? I am so confused!!! :wacko: Is there a 'normal' temp? Could my temps be affected by my being sick? (Bronchitis):dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

Playing Catch up:

SATURDAY:cake: Happy Birthday MRSEVEWAT1!!!:cake:


:test:SATURDAY!!*ABBYSMOMMY, BLOSSOMGIRL, ECHO, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, and WENDYK1!!*:test:


:test:SUNDAY!!*8BUZZYBEE8, AC1987, ANGRYLINGUINI, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, BUTTERWORTH, DSWAN75, MOOSE31, and NIKKIS!!*:test:


:test:TODAY!!:*ALMOSTHERE, FROLICKY2011, HASTI2011, MEADOWLARK, MRS_TYPEA, READY4OURBABY, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, and UENVYMESHA!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, STEPMOMTOBIO, ABBYSMOMMY, BLOSSOMGIRL, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, WENDYK1, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, BUTTERWORTH, DSWAN75, MOOSE31, and NIKKIS*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *OHMYITSCHELSI, LEEC, MOMMAALEXIS, TWOKIDDOS, WANNABEPREGO, DEEZER, CAMERASHY, BELLYBUMPLOVE, and ANSDEP*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *AC1987, MRSKG, DAYDREAMING22, MRS_TYPEA, and CAMERASHY*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* DH posted to Facebook??? Sounds like he OWES you to test on Wednesday... GL FXD!! Oh, and I don't think you need to tell him about the tests in Nov, that has come and gone and you are onto another cycle.:dust:


*PINKY* Soooo, news, tested again this weekend right?:dust:


*DEBZIE* hoping that you OVd yesterday, it looks possible, sometimes the CM is a little different, the next couple of days FF shoudl give you crosshairs.... :dust:

*OORWEEISTYIN* :flower: I totally understand your situation. I have been here for alot of your journey and I wish you well. You never know what may happen in the future, I am wishing you and DH well. Him safe travels, and I will defintiely be in touch through my journey....:flower:


*SKEET* Glad that AF has come since the surgery. Looks like you and I in January!:dust:


*MOMOFONE* Testing news???:dust:


*AC1987* YAY!! I knew it! STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!!!:dust:


*143MOM* sorry that AF has flown in. As with OORWE, I have been here a while through your journey. I understand how the stress takes over, you never know, NTTC may help you in the long run. GL. I haven't been able to secure donations as its holiday time, but I understood that when I saw how my cycle would shape up. Soooo, looking at TTC in Jan or Feb depending on our money/funding. I will certainly be PMg you and keeping you posted:flower:


*ICKLE* stay positive Hun, this could very well be your month!:dust:


*IHMLISBT* Thanks for dropping in Hun! What you did for the parents was so super sweet, and awesome early Christmas gift! :flower:


*MRS. RESA* it will likely just delay whent FF will put crosshairs up, as long a you keep to temping from here out you should be fine, plus OPKs are backup.:dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* so proud of you waiting, hang in there!:dust:


*MRSKG* I definitely see lines!! GL CONGRATS! :dust:


*DEEZER, and ANSDEP* Welcome, you will enjoy the ladies in this testing thread. I didn't see a testing date but added you for the 17th... Sorry for your loss ANSDEP :hugs: Hoping you both see a BFP this weekend! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*nt123, SDEITRICK1, ECHO, MAMMAWANNABE, FROLICKY2011, SKEET, 143MOM, ALMOSTHERE, ANGRYLINGUINI, SJDSMOMMY, WENDYK1, PRINCESSTAZ, and MRSxxBOSS*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!! 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MrsMM:* Yup he posted it on facebook! so now all the family are wanting me to test and messaging me lol I could have killed him! I think he is wanting to test Wednesday, but he says that he wants to keep thinking that I am pregnant for awhile just incase im not.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC - What were your symptoms ? If you don't mind me asking ....


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Can you add me for testing on December 28, 2011!!! :winkwink:

congrats to all of the BFP's so far!!! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to all of the girls still waiting to test!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## AC1987

ashknowsbest said:


> AC - What were your symptoms ? If you don't mind me asking ....

Well I was in complete denial for the most of my TWW :haha: Nausea is a new symptom for me, but I found it came ever since that mc of mine back in June. But I was a tad bit more nausea then normal, also I noticed my left bb grew half a cup and that NEVER happens. I'm quite small in that area so I was in shock :haha: Also my nipples were REALLY itchy.. now they're sore but before they were just itchy. That was about it for me.. I tested at 9dpo and it was negative so I convinced myself I wasn't pg.. but tested at 12dpo with a positive :happydance: so.. dont test early :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

CONGRATS to the new BFP's!!!:dust:
MM~December is a great month to keep your mind off things...my DH just left for a week of meetings so I will be more focused on baby stuff than on NOT baby stuff. Cuz he's not here to distract me w/ his aholyness (yes, my hormones are telling me he's being an ahole all the time) :winkwink: so...good luck w/ your distractions...you are taking 2 months off? did I read that right or am I confused? (been very confused lately) :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC1987 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> AC - What were your symptoms ? If you don't mind me asking ....
> 
> Well I was in complete denial for the most of my TWW :haha: Nausea is a new symptom for me, but I found it came ever since that mc of mine back in June. But I was a tad bit more nausea then normal, also I noticed my left bb grew half a cup and that NEVER happens. I'm quite small in that area so I was in shock :haha: Also my nipples were REALLY itchy.. now they're sore but before they were just itchy. That was about it for me.. I tested at 9dpo and it was negative so I convinced myself I wasn't pg.. but tested at 12dpo with a positive :happydance: so.. dont test early :haha:Click to expand...

Well first off let me say congratulations!!!!! How long have you been TTC?

And it's too late since I tested at 8 DPO and it was negative ... :nope: I also tested today which is 10 DPO and I'm pretty sure I'm out .... but I have the really sorry nipples which I never had before and cramping all day yesterday and some off and on today .... who knows ! :shrug: Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
first off cangrats to all the bfp h&h 9 months and sorry for all those who got af 

AFM still no sign of af so that would make me 1 day late if my body is going by the last 5 month cycles but she has played tricks on my before. I'm buying a test after work and hoping that I finally get to see a bfp by the end of today I'm feeling a little crampy today so not sure if that is her slowly making her way.


----------



## AC1987

ashknowsbest said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> AC - What were your symptoms ? If you don't mind me asking ....
> 
> Well I was in complete denial for the most of my TWW :haha: Nausea is a new symptom for me, but I found it came ever since that mc of mine back in June. But I was a tad bit more nausea then normal, also I noticed my left bb grew half a cup and that NEVER happens. I'm quite small in that area so I was in shock :haha: Also my nipples were REALLY itchy.. now they're sore but before they were just itchy. That was about it for me.. I tested at 9dpo and it was negative so I convinced myself I wasn't pg.. but tested at 12dpo with a positive :happydance: so.. dont test early :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well first off let me say congratulations!!!!! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> And it's too late since I tested at 8 DPO and it was negative ... :nope: I also tested today which is 10 DPO and I'm pretty sure I'm out .... but I have the really sorry nipples which I never had before and cramping all day yesterday and some off and on today .... who knows ! :shrug: Thanks for sharing though!Click to expand...

I've been trying for 6 months now. Had no idea it would take this long!! Now just hoping for a healthy sticky baby!


----------



## hasti2011

Hi ladies, just to update my status!
i should have spotting since Friday and starting :witch: today but none of them till now, however today i didn't got :bfp:, the only symptoms that i have up to now were really vivid dreams in last 10 nights, they were all bad and a little lower backache since yesterday.
also i got my cd3 test results today, i have just high Proluctin level :wacko: anyway i am positive and will :test: again on Wednesday for my first :bfp: 
hope for more :bfp: for all

:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

Well my BFP was short lived. Doctors confirmed today it was a chemical. Waiting to hear back if we can try again next cycle of if we have to wait. Best of luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Crystal5483 said:


> Well my BFP was short lived. Doctors confirmed today it was a chemical. Waiting to hear back if we can try again next cycle of if we have to wait. Best of luck to all you ladies!!

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

minni2906 said:


> Can someone sneak a peak at my chart? I am so confused!!! :wacko: Is there a 'normal' temp? Could my temps be affected by my being sick? (Bronchitis):dohh:


There isn't a "normal" temp. It's only what's normal for you. And your temps can be affected by sickness, but usually only if you're running a fever. Though if you're doing a lot of mouth breathing at night, that could also make a difference. I would check illness in the box, so FF will take it into consideration. 

Are you really on CD58 or did you have AF in between your two temps? If not and you haven't Ov'd yet, it could be that your body is gearing up to Ov and that's why your temp dipped so low. I guess I would wait to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## lillichloe

Every time I sign on there are more bfps!!! congrats to all the new expectant moms :).
I had a dream last night that I went in to my daughters pediatrician's office and I was taking with the nurse about TTC and she said well lets do a pregnancy test and it was positive!! so I am 9 dpo today so I tested on a cheapie and it was negative :( hopefully it is still just too early. I haven't had many symptoms this month and I usually think I have tons. The only symptom I have really had is I have had waves of nausea since 7 dpo.We shall see I guess AF is due friday.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Congrats everyone! I'm texting tomorrow...I caved in and called my doctor for blood test.

So ill be dpo 11 cd 41....shouldn't hcg be picked up by then? If not should I test again if it comes back negative?

I mean my AF isn't due tell the 16th and my temp hasn't drop show a AF arrival. So hopefully this means something. I haven't had "implantation" bleeding and or "dip"...well I wouldn't know what to look for in my chart for a dip or AF arrival especially since this is my first time charting.


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone! I've been lurking and finally get to set a test day! I got my smiley this morning, going in tomorrow morning for our first (and I hope last) IUI! So my official test day will be Dec 26, but I doubt I'll be able to hold out when there could be an amazing present for us on Christmas day!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Mrskg

Wabblit said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all who got af in the last couple of days x
> 
> Almost there I've been stalking I really thought this was your month but loving your pma xxx baby dust all round xxx
> 
> Afm....silly silly silly me! tested early looks like bfp but won't be convinced till I see what tomorrows test/s bring xx just want to share incase I'm not an we can all see that false pos do exist x normally optimistic but ttc has turned me pessimistic! X
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html
> 
> woohoo - 1st and 2nd are definitely positives and pretty strong for 8dpo - were they first response ones?Click to expand...
> 
> They are test from eBay x not sure what going on though done 2 today an one turn pink to the half way mark an no control line an other was bfn so holding tightly to the glimmer of hope I have xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is your average cycle length as I'm 31days and currently 10dpo but I thought I'm too early to test? I'm desperado to POAS but was gonna wait 5 more days. Should I or should I test?Click to expand...

Hiya my cycle is normally25/26 but last month my longest ever was 32! I'm on cd 20 now x if you can I'd wait another couple of days least then you'll hopefully get a more reliable result x I'd actually love to tell you tomwait till you're late but there's no way I can do that so don't expect anyone else but can see why it's the best idea X my problem is I've no patience an after 1dodgy test an 1bfn today I'm no further forward :wacko: gl whatever you decide xxxx


----------



## dswan75

Ok, so i use an app on my phone for tracking AF and when i ovulate. It has been accurate to the day pretty much since i started using it. If it's ever been off, i start before it says i will have AF not after. My DH is excited about having a baby and convinced me to test 2 days before i was suppose to start. The test came back with :bfn:. But i'm 2 days late for my period. I am NEVER late. I'm nervous to test b/c i want this so bad. Wouldnt my test have come back with a :bfp: 2 days prior if i was? Could it be possible? Do i wait another day or 2 just to be sure and then test? I've just wanted this for years. I feel so close and i'm nervous to see a :bfn:
Good luck to all of you ladies :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Get a FRER and test tomorrow morning. GL!


----------



## ickle pand

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Congrats everyone! I'm texting tomorrow...I caved in and called my doctor for blood test.
> 
> So ill be dpo 11 cd 41....shouldn't hcg be picked up by then? If not should I test again if it comes back negative?
> 
> I mean my AF isn't due tell the 16th and my temp hasn't drop show a AF arrival. So hopefully this means something. I haven't had "implantation" bleeding and or "dip"...well I wouldn't know what to look for in my chart for a dip or AF arrival especially since this is my first time charting.

To be honest, I wouldn't get a blood test until AF is late. The egg might not implant until 12DPO and then it can take at least 2 days for HCG to be detectable in urine, although it will be slightly earlier with blood. I think you'd be better off buying some cheapy tests and POAS until either you get a lovely line or AF's late. That's just me though. Good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with ickle. I would personally wait until I was late and/or until 18 DPO.


----------



## DBZ34

ickle pand said:


> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone! I'm texting tomorrow...I caved in and called my doctor for blood test.
> 
> So ill be dpo 11 cd 41....shouldn't hcg be picked up by then? If not should I test again if it comes back negative?
> 
> I mean my AF isn't due tell the 16th and my temp hasn't drop show a AF arrival. So hopefully this means something. I haven't had "implantation" bleeding and or "dip"...well I wouldn't know what to look for in my chart for a dip or AF arrival especially since this is my first time charting.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't get a blood test until AF is late. The egg might not implant until 12DPO and then it can take at least 2 days for HCG to be detectable in urine, although it will be slightly earlier with blood. I think you'd be better off buying some cheapy tests and POAS until either you get a lovely line or AF's late. That's just me though. Good luck!Click to expand...


I agree with ickle, Netta. 11DPO is early, since the egg can implant until 12DPO...and you might not pick up the hcg yet. If you do get a neg blood test tomorrow, then I would wait until AF is actually late (or at least three more days) and then test again. Or ideally, I'd suggest rescheduling your blood test for Friday. I think you're jumping the gun a bit. But, I do truly hope you get your BFP soon. :)


----------



## hasti2011

Crystal5483 said:


> Well my BFP was short lived. Doctors confirmed today it was a chemical. Waiting to hear back if we can try again next cycle of if we have to wait. Best of luck to all you ladies!!

oh so sorry honey!:hugs:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks ladies I know I am...I'm being to irrational right now. I guess I'm so.anxious with all this. I'll wait until AF is due.I fee like I maybe be out this round.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm out ladies!! On to the next one!

Best of luck to everyone. xo


----------



## almosthere

MrsMM24 said:


> Playing Catch up:
> 
> SATURDAY:cake: Happy Birthday MRSEVEWAT1!!!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test:SATURDAY!!*ABBYSMOMMY, BLOSSOMGIRL, ECHO, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, and WENDYK1!!*:test:
> 
> 
> :test:SUNDAY!!*8BUZZYBEE8, AC1987, ANGRYLINGUINI, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, BUTTERWORTH, DSWAN75, MOOSE31, and NIKKIS!!*:test:
> 
> 
> :test:TODAY!!:*ALMOSTHERE, FROLICKY2011, HASTI2011, MEADOWLARK, MRS_TYPEA, READY4OURBABY, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, and UENVYMESHA!!*:test:
> 
> 
> Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, MRS_DUTCH15, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, STEPMOMTOBIO, ABBYSMOMMY, BLOSSOMGIRL, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, WENDYK1, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, BUTTERWORTH, DSWAN75, MOOSE31, and NIKKIS*:paper:
> 
> :wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *OHMYITSCHELSI, LEEC, MOMMAALEXIS, TWOKIDDOS, WANNABEPREGO, DEEZER, CAMERASHY, BELLYBUMPLOVE, and ANSDEP*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *AC1987, MRSKG, DAYDREAMING22, MRS_TYPEA, and CAMERASHY*!! :bfp:
> 
> 
> *QUEEN BEE.* DH posted to Facebook??? Sounds like he OWES you to test on Wednesday... GL FXD!! Oh, and I don't think you need to tell him about the tests in Nov, that has come and gone and you are onto another cycle.:dust:
> 
> 
> *PINKY* Soooo, news, tested again this weekend right?:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* hoping that you OVd yesterday, it looks possible, sometimes the CM is a little different, the next couple of days FF shoudl give you crosshairs.... :dust:
> 
> *OORWEEISTYIN* :flower: I totally understand your situation. I have been here for alot of your journey and I wish you well. You never know what may happen in the future, I am wishing you and DH well. Him safe travels, and I will defintiely be in touch through my journey....:flower:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* Glad that AF has come since the surgery. Looks like you and I in January!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MOMOFONE* Testing news???:dust:
> 
> 
> *AC1987* YAY!! I knew it! STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *143MOM* sorry that AF has flown in. As with OORWE, I have been here a while through your journey. I understand how the stress takes over, you never know, NTTC may help you in the long run. GL. I haven't been able to secure donations as its holiday time, but I understood that when I saw how my cycle would shape up. Soooo, looking at TTC in Jan or Feb depending on our money/funding. I will certainly be PMg you and keeping you posted:flower:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* stay positive Hun, this could very well be your month!:dust:
> 
> 
> *IHMLISBT* Thanks for dropping in Hun! What you did for the parents was so super sweet, and awesome early Christmas gift! :flower:
> 
> 
> *MRS. RESA* it will likely just delay whent FF will put crosshairs up, as long a you keep to temping from here out you should be fine, plus OPKs are backup.:dust:
> 
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* so proud of you waiting, hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSKG* I definitely see lines!! GL CONGRATS! :dust:
> 
> 
> *DEEZER, and ANSDEP* Welcome, you will enjoy the ladies in this testing thread. I didn't see a testing date but added you for the 17th... Sorry for your loss ANSDEP :hugs: Hoping you both see a BFP this weekend! :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*nt123, SDEITRICK1, ECHO, MAMMAWANNABE, FROLICKY2011, SKEET, 143MOM, ALMOSTHERE, ANGRYLINGUINI, SJDSMOMMY, WENDYK1, PRINCESSTAZ, and MRSxxBOSS*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:
> 
> 
> *LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> >>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!
> 
> 
> _**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.

Hehe, funny, I forgot my testing day was today, how funny because I got my official CD1 AF today-so sorry to say, a BFN for me due to AF arriving right on time! Will be with you in the JAN thread MRSMM! Thanks for all your support, as well as all other ladies here for my NOV/DEC cycle! :hugs:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

CONGRATS to all the :bfp: :happydance: i hope you all have a H&H 9 months

for the ladies the witch got :hugs:

crystal~ very sorry to hear that:hugs:

afm..well AF showed up (well what i thnk is AF) its definitely diffrent.tmi alert...i spotted on saturday night( which never happens) on sunday morning i had clots and light bleeding. im still not bleeding nearly as heavy as i normally do and there is a lot more clotting. so not sure whats going on. my lady parts are acting a bit weird right now. i guess its on to the next cycle now...stay hopeful ladies!!!


----------



## moose31

test day has come and gone Still says BFN but no aunt flow.....no sign of her coming either not sure what to think .....


----------



## Blossomgirl

I'm out. The :witch: got me last night. :(


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to check in. AF got me on the 8th. FH and I didn't BD around O at all - so I knew I'd be out. It was a really bad month for us. Lots of stress related to TTC. I'm due to O around christmas - so hopefully we aren't too busy to BD (maybe we'll even be a little tipsy and more relaxed!!) 
I was supposed to go for a sonohystogram this month between days 7-10 but the doctor won't do it because of her holiday hours... she also wouldn't do it last month because she was taking vacation that week. SUPER FRUSTRATING. I actually cried for a whole day over this. She needs to do this test before we can start IUI. 
On to 2012 for us. 
GL to all the ladies waiting to test and hugs to those that are on to next month.


----------



## ickle pand

Think I'm on my way out. Another BFN this morning and my temps are starting to drop, slowly but surely. So I think AF will be here in the next couple of days. It's hit me very hard this morning since this was our last chance to get pregnant again before the baby we lost would've been due.


----------



## Ilikecake

8dpo SS....nothing....nada :wacko: not even my usual pre AF signs, no sore boobs, no backache no nothing.

I caved in and tested this morning, negative which wasn't a surprise, I think I'm out.


----------



## Queen Bee.

ickle pand said:


> Think I'm on my way out. Another BFN this morning and my temps are starting to drop, slowly but surely. So I think AF will be here in the next couple of days. It's hit me very hard this morning since this was our last chance to get pregnant again before the baby we lost would've been due.

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

OHH Gosh ladies I have to admit I cant wait anyyyy longer so im going to test!!! tonigt or tomorrow morning.. Do you guys think its a good idea, will the tests be accurate? Im due for AF on thursday (2days)????:shrug:


----------



## LouiseClare

After TTC for 9 months i've finally got my BFP. I can't believe it. Yesterday I was sure AF was coming, I even bought a packet of tampons ready.


----------



## minni2906

DBZ34 said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone sneak a peak at my chart? I am so confused!!! :wacko: Is there a 'normal' temp? Could my temps be affected by my being sick? (Bronchitis):dohh:
> 
> 
> There isn't a "normal" temp. It's only what's normal for you. And your temps can be affected by sickness, but usually only if you're running a fever. Though if you're doing a lot of mouth breathing at night, that could also make a difference. I would check illness in the box, so FF will take it into consideration.
> 
> Are you really on CD58 or did you have AF in between your two temps? If not and you haven't Ov'd yet, it could be that your body is gearing up to Ov and that's why your temp dipped so low. I guess I would wait to see what happens tomorrow.Click to expand...

Went back and checked the illness box on all my temps for the last week. So we shall see.
I am on CD54 today. I have not had AF since October, but all BFN's. Stopped testing and just figured I'm having a long, annoying cycle thanks to depo. No idea if/when I O'd. Temp is back up this morning. Would that mean I O'd yesterday?


----------



## ickle pand

Minni - If your temps stay raised for the next few days, then yes, it's hard to say for certain at the moment though.


----------



## Mrskg

ickle pand said:


> Think I'm on my way out. Another BFN this morning and my temps are starting to drop, slowly but surely. So I think AF will be here in the next couple of days. It's hit me very hard this morning since this was our last chance to get pregnant again before the baby we lost would've been due.

so sorry ickle x this is also my last month before due date on new yrs eve x im not out just yet trying to stay hopeful but reckon ill be joining you in jan x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

so sorry crystal :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

LouiseClare said:


> After TTC for 9 months i've finally got my BFP. I can't believe it. Yesterday I was sure AF was coming, I even bought a packet of tampons ready.

AWESOME! Congrats!! I am on cycle 4 into january, so this gives me great hope that my BFP may soon be on its way! :flower:


----------



## sdeitrick1

I could have swore I saw a vv faint line on a test the day before I started spotting. But...the spotting got heavier. Ok this is where I need your opinions....my periods are normally 6 days long. However, this time it was three and it wasn't as heavy as it normally is. Also, I was having ovulation type pains on both sides in my groinish area lol. Do you think that I could possibly be pregnant or just a really messed up period?


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies, hope I'm not too late to join :flower:

So I stopped my BCP on 16th November, had my 'pill period' on 20th-25th November and still not had my real period.

I stopped my BCP a few months ago and had my real period pretty much straight after my pill one so hoping this is my cycle! Unsure of when I may have ov'd (hoping I have!) so going to test on Christmas day if still nothing.

TMI: had pink(ish) & brown discharge that was on/off for a day with some cramping a couple of days ago so praying it was implatation bleeding!

Baby dust to you all :dust: x


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies
af got me last night so on to another month cycle #17. congrats to all the ladies that got a bfp and sorry for the ones who got af I feel your pain


----------



## Jai Me

I can't believe how man BFP's there is this month so far!!! 
I was out earlier this month, but it gives me Hope!! Congratulations to all those ladies!!
To the other's see ya in 2012!!!


----------



## JustKia

Sorry for disappearing but things got a little too instense last cycle and then that cycle ended up all messed up and I needed to step back a little.

I got my opk+ on CD 18 and confirmed Ov on CD20 with temp rise.
So right on time for both my cycle average and for my lunar Ov predictions :mrgreen:
We managed to :sex: CD19 and CD21 - not perfect but at least around the right time - hubby's just not been "in the mood" recently, he's feeling quite depressed so that' probably not helped his libido.

So now 4dpo and I woke up today with dizziness and nausea. I literally feel like I might puke any moment :sick: not really how I wanted to feel on my birthday but if it leads to a bfp then I'll take it :cake:


----------



## glmca

LouiseClare said:


> After TTC for 9 months i've finally got my BFP. I can't believe it. Yesterday I was sure AF was coming, I even bought a packet of tampons ready.

Congratulations. I'm so glad to hear. Take care of yourself and little one. Best of luck. Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!!:*GLMCA, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MADELINE, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, STEPMOMTOBIO, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, DSWAN75, MOOSE31, NIKKIS, FROLICKY2011, HASTI2011, MEADOWLARK, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, and UENVYMESHA*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *NETTAMOMMYOF2, EDAMAME, and ELLA*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *LOUISECLARE*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* Well, I think he secretly wants you to test on tomorrow, therefore he posted, I think that tomorrow would be a good time! You all can still wait till Christmas to announce....:dust:


*PINKY* Soooo, news, tested again this weekend right?:dust:


*HOPING4G* yes, if I had to NOT TTC, December was the perfect month because of all the distractions. I have my days but I am getting through it, the closer Jan gets, the easier it is for me as I am praying we can try then! DH being an AHole :haha: that's suuuuch a PG symptom.


*NETTAMOMMYOF* I would totally wait, I got a BFP at 18DPO in the past. :dust:


*EDAMAME* YAY for your smiley! Let the wait begin!:dust:


*MOMOFONE* Testing news???:dust:


*DSWAN75* no, not necessarily, as some tests are just more sensitive. There is a chart for you to look at on page 103 of this thread. HSG doesn't begin to build until 2-3 days AFTER implantation. You can implant as late as 12DPO:dust:


*MOOSE* I would say wait about 2-3 days and test again, see what I mentioned above to DSWAN... :dust:


*ICKLE* stay positive Hun, hang in there, you never know, as I have seen declining temps give BFPs on FF. I know the feat you ared trying to accomplish, as we are in the same egg chase, out LO would have been due on 2.15.12.:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* you know what I am going to say, 8 DPO is WAY toooo early:dust:


*GIRL20* same for you as DSWAN and MOOSE, implantation ocurring is what will tell when test is due, some can get early but many get late, look at the page 103. Not to mention test sensitivity. :dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* :hugs: because I know it's hard on you!:dust:


*MINNI* give it a couple of days to confirm OV... Hang in there Hun!:dust:


*SDEITRICK* I think the only way to tell is to test:dust:


*JUSTKIA* welcome back and GL Hun! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*READY4OUR, BLOSSOMGIRL, MRS_DUTCH15, and BUTTERWORTH*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 103* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Mrs MM. It's so hard, feeling like you're dealing with a deadline to get pregnant again. I really hope it happens for you again before February .


----------



## hasti2011

thanks Mrs MM for this thread, i am on cd30, 2 days late but no :bfp: yet, i try to be POSITIVE hopefully get it soon.

:dust: to all


----------



## hoping4girl

Well I do feel sorry for him....we have been bding like every other day since June, and now the doc said we can't do it at all till 11 weeks......and he needs the release!!! LOL thankfully he is gone this week, cuz we were about to strangle each other!! :)


----------



## Lillybee

Hello, please add me. AF due this Friday 16th. Sending everyone lots of luck xx :xmas9:


----------



## glmca

Hey, BFN today but still no AF... it has been known for my cycle to stretch itself a few days just to tease!!! congrats to all the ladies with BFP. Mrs MM I don't know how you keep track of so many people!! Massive thread! 
Take care


----------



## dswan75

If the :witch: doesnt get me today i will be testing tomorrow morning. I nervous and excited all at the same time. :dust: Here's hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## DaisyQ

I ovulated, I ovulated! Hooray! Now into the tww. Fx cycle 5 is the lucky one! Good luck to everyone else yet to test, hugs to the bfns, and congrats to the bfps!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi Ladies, I need some help... I've been googling all morning, and can't find anything conclusive.
We started TTC in June, and I started temping last month...
So the pattern I'm seeing is that I have a 2 day dip for 5DPO & 6DPO... last month it resulted in a BFN, not feeling too confident about this month as of this morning now...
Which hormone causes your temp to drop? Would this be some sort of luteal phase defect? Or just coincidence and overanalyzing?
Thanks,
 



Attached Files:







TEMP.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JDH1982

Hi, I thought I'd pop over here seen as we are now back to trying naturally until possibly having our second IVF next year. No idea when this would be tho, as after 3 MC I have to have lots of tests done.

I MC my IVF miracle at the end of October and had another bleed 11th November so started using OPK after this last bleed and I got a positive OPK on 5th December (Hubby's B-Day! hoping it's a good omen!) so I'm currently in 2ww. My normal cycles are 25 days but it seems messed up at mo (I would have been due AF on the 6th December) so i'm going to wait until 14DPO which will be Mon 19th Dec - please add me.

Hoping to see lots of BFP's - and although I know I have fertility issues - hoping to see mine too!


----------



## glmca

JDH1982 said:


> Hi, I thought I'd pop over here seen as we are now back to trying naturally until possibly having our second IVF next year. No idea when this would be tho, as after 3 MC I have to have lots of tests done.
> 
> I MC my IVF miracle at the end of October and had another bleed 11th November so started using OPK after this last bleed and I got a positive OPK on 5th December (Hubby's B-Day! hoping it's a good omen!) so I'm currently in 2ww. My normal cycles are 25 days but it seems messed up at mo (I would have been due AF on the 6th December) so i'm going to wait until 14DPO which will be Mon 19th Dec - please add me.
> 
> Hoping to see lots of BFP's - and although I know I have fertility issues - hoping to see mine too!

Good Luck:flower:


----------



## almosthere

sorry but need to bug all you ladies with a concern of mine! I stopped BCP-s (ortho tri cyclen lo) back on sept. 11th. Since stopping (aside from my heavy 2 day WD bleed) my periods have been: 2 days of brown spotting and bad cramps, 1 real day of af w red blood flow, everything although very light, then a day of red spotting. Could this affect my chances of getting preg-like does this mean perhaps my uterine lining is too thin/I need more hormones back to normal in my body? I do temping and OPKS and am 99 percent sure I OVd although no sign of EWCM yet....thanks ladies for any help!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies, hows everyone?
sooo tomorrows the day!( I think anyway lol hope he lets me) and i get to go shopping :)


----------



## Stacey333

AF came today. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ickle pand

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some help... I've been googling all morning, and can't find anything conclusive.
> We started TTC in June, and I started temping last month...
> So the pattern I'm seeing is that I have a 2 day dip for 5DPO & 6DPO... last month it resulted in a BFN, not feeling too confident about this month as of this morning now...
> Which hormone causes your temp to drop? Would this be some sort of luteal phase defect? Or just coincidence and overanalyzing?
> Thanks,

You get an oestrogen surge at 4 or 5 DPO that can cause a temp dip. It's completely normal and nothing to worry about. It won't affect your chances at all :)


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Mrs MM,

After an AF from hell can you please add me to 31st for testing as due to 'O' any day, I think I am due AF again on 29th (as its been a bit whacky lately) so will be 2 days over and hopefully will be able to have the best new years ever xx (will give the OH a real reason to over endulge himself in the little brown bottle) lol

Gl & FXed for all those still to test I hope you get your BFP's

:baby: A H&H 9 months to those that have received their BFP :cloud9:

:hugs: to all those that the silly witch has visited this month

:hugs: to Crystal sorry to hear of you loss xxxx


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:

AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ive decided to take a different approach this month no opks i have no idea when or if i ovulated have bedded when we felt like it, this is month 5 and with it being xmas and being oh so busy ive managed fine ive had so many friends telling me to not stress and obsess so thought this is the perfect month to try it... will let you all know how it work out lol ... GL to everyone x


----------



## Annie77

sdeitrick1 said:


> I could have swore I saw a vv faint line on a test the day before I started spotting. But...the spotting got heavier. Ok this is where I need your opinions....my periods are normally 6 days long. However, this time it was three and it wasn't as heavy as it normally is. Also, I was having ovulation type pains on both sides in my groinish area lol. Do you think that I could possibly be pregnant or just a really messed up period?

I think you should do another test and also ask doctor for a blood test. Sometimes you can have what seems like a period whilst pregnant and it is just a blood clot in the uterus - my GP told me she bled all weekend at 6 weeks and was convinced she had m/c but it turned out fine and her DD is 14 now.


----------



## Annie77

hoping4girl said:


> Well I do feel sorry for him....we have been bding like every other day since June, and now the doc said we can't do it at all till 11 weeks......and he needs the release!!! LOL thankfully he is gone this week, cuz we were about to strangle each other!! :)

I had a high risk pregnancy with my 1st baby due to placenta praevia and dh and I weren't allowed to have sex for 1st trimester (due to unexplained bleeding) than for the last 11 weeks due to the placental problems. On top of that I have this lock-jaw problem during pregnancy preventing me from giving him some 'latin loving'.

Poor man was climbing the walls :nope:


----------



## Annie77

minni2906 said:


> MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:
> 
> AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.

You need to go back to doctor and ask for more thorough tests. Hyperinsulinism can be due to many factors, many of which are treatable. My fear is that pregnancy is one of the reasons for excess insulin production and if your levels are already high then pregnancy may make things worse and your low blood sugar may cause problems.
Sorry if this is a bit doom and gloom but I would ask for a 2nd opinion or referral to endocrinologist.


----------



## AC1987

Sorry to everyone whos gotten AF:hugs: it sucks!


----------



## hoping4girl

minni2906 said:


> MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:
> 
> AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.

ah that sucks. i'm not an expert on low blood sugars, just high ones, my mom and sis are diabetic and I'm borderline. so i know what it feels like when it drops, but mine usually spikes then drops. depends on what i eat. just keep track of your food intake, you probably want to eat more than every 4 hours, probably every three. lots of fiber and protein, and you need some complex carbs with every meal. have you been to a dietician?


----------



## minni2906

Annie77 said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:
> 
> AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.
> 
> You need to go back to doctor and ask for more thorough tests. Hyperinsulinism can be due to many factors, many of which are treatable. My fear is that pregnancy is one of the reasons for excess insulin production and if your levels are already high then pregnancy may make things worse and your low blood sugar may cause problems.
> Sorry if this is a bit doom and gloom but I would ask for a 2nd opinion or referral to endocrinologist.Click to expand...

No worries. I appreciate the input! The whole TTC thing is what really made me start having my doctor run tests. When he told me that everything was normal, I asked him if since that was the case, what could be causing the drops. He said he would talk it over with Gaber and Gitter (other two docs in the practice; my mom works for them they're like family. I've known them since I wads born.) and get back to me. He hasn't yet, so I plan on emailing him in the morning when I get to work and asking him if he's had a chance yet. When I first started hearing about gestational diabetes (from friends who have had LO's) then started researching, I got so paranoid because I could see that was my fate. My mom has diabetes, and for a while I was actually borderline (back in 05). I started counting carbs like my mom does and have "reversed" that. But now I don't know what to think!! I'll have to see what my doc says when I email him.



hoping4girl said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:
> 
> AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.
> 
> ah that sucks. i'm not an expert on low blood sugars, just high ones, my mom and sis are diabetic and I'm borderline. so i know what it feels like when it drops, but mine usually spikes then drops. depends on what i eat. just keep track of your food intake, you probably want to eat more than every 4 hours, probably every three. lots of fiber and protein, and you need some complex carbs with every meal. have you been to a dietician?Click to expand...

My mom is diabetic too, and I used to be borderline [as stated above], but I started counting carbs and now I am back in normal range, so not borderline. I never had my insulin checked before though, so i don't know if that changed when I started counting carbs or if it's always been high. I usually eat a protein and a carb with each meal. Carb to spike sugars and protein to keep it there. Haha.


----------



## Leinzlove

Please add me. I'm new to this site. However, I'm a December Tester! I plan to test on Xmas day... if I can wait that long.


----------



## DaisyQ

Minni, I'm a dietitian - you should really go see one. I have a pretty good idea of what's going on with you, which I could explain over pm. In short, I recommend eating more often, every 2-3 hours, and avoid concentrated sweets and refined carbs. With your hx of borderline DM, you are likely insulin resistant, which is why you are secreting high levels to compensate. If you are not eating enough or frequently enough, low blood sugar results. Also, if you have too much carb or the wrong type of carb, you will have a blood sugar spike, followed by insulin spike, followed by rebound hypoglycemia. Highly recommend you look into a low glycemic index diet plan with consistent carb intake throughout the day.


----------



## goodvibes2

still no updates for me. i have not gotten a clear BFP . i am about to be 22 dpo. BLEH!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I got my +OPK tonight! Fxed we catch the eggy!!


----------



## Girl20

:wohoo:

Never ever thought Id be writing this today, but I just got my BFP!! Did 2 tests and both came back positive!! Going for a blood test on friday.. please girls pray for me so that this time ill have a stickey bean!:flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

AF got me already. See you again in the new yr 2012 .I would still be around stalking
:dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

Girl20 said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Never ever thought Id be writing this today, but I just got my BFP!! Did 2 tests and both came back positive!! Going for a blood test on friday.. please girls pray for me so that this time ill have a stickey bean!:flower:

I am so happy for you Girl20.
wish you a healthy 9 months ahead
:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

honeycheeks said:


> Girl20 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Never ever thought Id be writing this today, but I just got my BFP!! Did 2 tests and both came back positive!! Going for a blood test on friday.. please girls pray for me so that this time ill have a stickey bean!:flower:
> 
> I am so happy for you Girl20.
> wish you a healthy 9 months ahead
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Im shaking!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Girl20 said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Never ever thought Id be writing this today, but I just got my BFP!! Did 2 tests and both came back positive!! Going for a blood test on friday.. please girls pray for me so that this time ill have a stickey bean!:flower:

congratz


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Girl20


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh ladies a couple hours and i'll be in town buying my test!! :happydance:
Im so nervous and excited at the sametime!


----------



## Girl20

queen bee. said:


> ahh ladies a couple hours and i'll be in town buying my test!! :happydance:
> Im so nervous and excited at the sametime!

gooooood luck girl!


----------



## Sunnie1984

minni2906 said:


> MrsMM; Thanks for the input, will see what tomorrow brings!! :flower:
> 
> AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.


Have you had your thyroid tested? 

I know it is a random question but I have an under active thyroid, and before it was diagnosed I was just like you. My fasting blood sugar etc always came bak ok but I still had to eat between classes at university etc to control the sugar dips.

Now I'm medicated it doesn't happen very often. It comes back occasionally but not as bad as it was. Feel free to MSG me if you want to talk about it. 

Afm - I'm waiting for ov, on Cd12 now. Hopefully testing on hey years eve if everything goes to plan.


----------



## glmca

I'm out, WITCH arrived on my snowy drive home from night shift. Good luck everyone else still in the running!


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies :wave:

glmca - really sorry the :witch: got you! Lots of :dust: for next cycle!


Woke up this morning feeling a bit sick and slight stomach ache but it's gone now! Praying this will be my cycle! Hoping for my xmas :bfp:


----------



## glmca

Good luck ella. Xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Sorry to ear glmca :hugs:

9dpo, slightly tingly boobs and a stuffy nose but nothing else. Normally 4 days before AF is due I have backache, cramps and nausea.


I'm not sure if it's a symptom but my c section scar keeps feeling tight and tingly too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Wow is it cold outside just walked to the shop for groceries there came back soaking wet and freezing! 
hoping the weather gets a lil beter so I can go buy my test or will have to put it off til tomorrow, which I really dont want to do lol


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the new bfps x
hugs to those that af caught x
an gl to everyone waiting to test x queen bee i cant wait to see your result xxx

afm...think im around 10dp is this it? still in denial but will keep testing next few days x
 



Attached Files:







test dec 14th 005.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mrskg said:


> congrats on the new bfps x
> hugs to those that af caught x
> an gl to everyone waiting to test x queen bee i cant wait to see your result xxx
> 
> afm...think im around 10dp is this it? still in denial but will keep testing next few days x

I can def see that second line!! :thumbup:

Really hoping I get a BFP today too!


----------



## Ilikecake

Queen Bee. said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the new bfps x
> hugs to those that af caught x
> an gl to everyone waiting to test x queen bee i cant wait to see your result xxx
> 
> afm...think im around 10dp is this it? still in denial but will keep testing next few days x
> 
> I can def see that second line!! :thumbup:
> 
> Really hoping I get a BFP today too!Click to expand...


good luck lovely :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

i hope you do too queen bee xxx

symptoms sound great ilikecake fx'd for you xxx

i have slight backache but apart from that my only symptom is thrush!!!! not had for over 10yrs so hopefully a good sign x


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Af arrived 6 days late that tricky witch. Onto January.


----------



## missbabes

I'm now somewhere in my 2ww, I'm either 1 or 3dpo. Not feeling all that positive this month since I didn't get to BD last night cause the fella was too focussed on his work and didn't get to bed until 2am.

Going to try and not symptom spot this time, unless something is really unusual for me. Hoping I can stick to it for a change considering how busy this month is.


Congrats to all the BFPs.

:hugs: For everyone that got AF

And major :dust: for those waiting


----------



## Crystal5483

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Mrs MM,
> 
> After an AF from hell can you please add me to 31st for testing as due to 'O' any day, I think I am due AF again on 29th (as its been a bit whacky lately) so will be 2 days over and hopefully will be able to have the best new years ever xx (will give the OH a real reason to over endulge himself in the little brown bottle) lol
> 
> Gl & FXed for all those still to test I hope you get your BFP's
> 
> :baby: A H&H 9 months to those that have received their BFP :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs: to all those that the silly witch has visited this month
> 
> :hugs: to Crystal sorry to hear of you loss xxxx


Thank you tigerlillie :flower:


----------



## JDH1982

Well I had slight brown CM on T/P this morning and have backache which is typical for my AF, so I decided what the hell and POAS - obviously negative, as i'm only 8DPO, but figured if AF is gunna come within the next few days why not lol

So looks like i'm out for December, will keep updating but I've lost all hope for a positive this month.

Congrats to all those that have just got a BFP!


----------



## ickle pand

JDH1982 - 8DPO is so early to be counting yourself out! It could be IB. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## tigerlillie

Mrskg said:


> congrats on the new bfps x
> hugs to those that af caught x
> an gl to everyone waiting to test x queen bee i cant wait to see your result xxx
> 
> afm...think im around 10dp is this it? still in denial but will keep testing next few days x

Theres def a second line there a BFP for sure 
Congrats and a H&H 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## dswan75

Good Morning ladies :hugs: Well i took the test this morning. Looks like i got my Christmas present early....:bfp: I am so excited and happy. :dust: Good luck to all of you.


----------



## moose31

YAY dswan....Congrats:happydance::hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

ickle pand said:


> JDH1982 - 8DPO is so early to be counting yourself out! It could be IB. How long is your LP normally?

I know it's early but just feel like AF is on her way. :growlmad:

I'm not sure about my LP as i've never regularly used OPKs before and after TTC for over 6 years now figured I was infertile. Anyway i'm unexplained infertility, I ovulate, tubes are clear, etc, and I've now been reading up on luteal phase defect so am wondering if I have this and maybe this is the reason for my LTTTC and recurrent MC?? Any ideas?

My consultant is going to be doing lots of tests on me to try and find a cause for my MC's so I may suggest LPD as a reason and see what he says.

I've decided to take B-50 vitamin supplement and have just gone out and bought some ready to start on CD1. Obviously it would be nice if I was wrong and AF didn't show :haha:

I love this website - you can ask and say anything and everyone just understands or offers suggestions :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah the support on this site is amazing :)

One way to check your LP is to temp, but it's not for everyone. 

What is the B50 for? I'm always trying to learn about what different supplements might help me lol!


----------



## JDH1982

ickle pand said:


> Yeah the support on this site is amazing :)
> 
> One way to check your LP is to temp, but it's not for everyone.
> 
> What is the B50 for? I'm always trying to learn about what different supplements might help me lol!

there are lots of conflicting ideas about it really, but from this site and other internet sites this is what I have found out:

B-50 contains all of the B vitamins in 50mg doses. B6 is good for lengthening your luteal phase and also to help the follicle develop to ensure a healthy egg. B12 you apparently have to take to make sure you have no side effects with B6! It contains other things needed such as the 400mg of folic acid. 

I was reading another thread where ladies had short LP and suffered MC's and after taking this supplement they have either fallen pregnant or have a healthy pregnancy, so I figured - well, it can't harm me! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Queen Bee.

well im back from shopping hubby is upstairs dipping the test (since he wanted to so badly) but im sure its negative since he has been upstairs so long


----------



## minni2906

Congrats dswan75! H&H 9 months!!

Queen Bee - Have you tested?! :flower:

AFM: Someone please stalk my chart. I had a dip last friday, and temps stayed low til yesterday when it spiked. Now this morning it's back down! I'm so confused!! And yes, I am on CD55. Due for my "next" (as I've already "missed" one) AF tomorrow. Hahaha...


----------



## Queen Bee.

well it was negative, sooooo I dunno what to do now, unless it wasnt first morning urine that caused it but I dunno since im this late you'd think it;d be instantly


----------



## likeaustralia

Queen Bee. said:


> well it was negative, sooooo I dunno what to do now, unless it wasnt first morning urine that caused it but I dunno since im this late you'd think it;d be instantly

I'm sorry it's a BFN, Queen Bee! I've been hoping for you. BUT, remember you're not out until AF comes. Are you charting? Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday TWICKYWABBIT!!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!:*ASHKNOWSBEST, ILOVELAMP, MADELINE (2nd time), and MAMMATOTWO!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, MOOSE31, NIKKIS, HASTI2011, MEADOWLARK, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, UENVYMESHA, LILYV, and TWOKIDDOS*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *LILLYBEE, TIGERLILLIE, and LEINZLOVE*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *GIRL20, MRSKG, and DSWAN75*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* I was waiting on pins and needles, now I am just in awe.... Maybe a blood test? I am shocked that even if it didn't have FMU that it wouldn't at least be faint. You know you LP right? How long is it right now? I likely would visit the doc:dust:


*GOODVIBES2* I think the same as QUEEN, maybe a visit to the doc since it has been such a long LP. :dust:


*PINKY* Soooo, news?:dust:


*ICKLE* I definitely know the feeling of a deadline. I am working against two basically, I am in my 30's so I am not getting any younger. Thanks though, I am hoping that it will be before Feb as well and this month for you! Your chart is still hanging in there, no :af::dust:


*HASIT2011* Good Luck!:dust:


*GLMCA* you have no idea how theraputic these threads have been, how motivational, for me. I NEED to keep track of everyone, right now, it is one of the only things besides my family that is keeping me smiling through it all. Soooo very sorry that AF has flown in on you Hun!:hugs:


*MOMOFONE* Testing news???:dust:


*DAISYQ and MRS. RESA* YAY for OV and +OPKs!!! :sex: time!:dust:


*EAANDBA* your chart is looking good, besides a couple white circles. I would say relax and give it some time as its still early.:dust:


*ALMOST* I wish I had something monumental to say about coming off BCPs, however, I haven't taken them. From what I have read and listened to on these threads, after coming off, it can take some time for your cycles to calm and OV.:dust:


*MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* GL!!! I hope the relaxed cycle proves success for you as I have seen it do for others, looking forward to your exciting updates!:dust:


*MISSBABES* YAY for your TWW!!:dust:


*JDH1982* this could be implantation, 8DPO is truly very early, check out the diagram on page 147.:dust:


*MINNI* it is sooo hard to tell with your chart because it is so long. Likely because of when you started temping. Give it some time to figure out. I think that if I were to GUESS, it would look like OV is approaching...:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*GLMCA, STACEY333, HONEYCHEEKS, and STEPMOMTOBIO*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 147* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm out .... I took a couple of pregnancy tests days ago and they were all negative and I've been getting cramps the last couple of days and my temperature took a huge dip this morning. Onto the next month! 

Everyone who's still in, good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## orchid667

Hi All,

Nice to see lots of BFPs and good luck to everyone moving on to January!

AFM...

Finally _finally_ think I'm in the TWW... I had 7 days of potentially fertile temps and CM (normally only get ~3). I tried OPKs for the first time but never got an obvious +. My temps have jumped so I think I ovulated (waiting for the FF cross hairs).

For those of you who use OPKs... I tested several times a day and my tests got progressively darker until one morning they were almost positive and then they got lighter again. From this I suspect the LH surge may have happened during the night? so I would have missed the actual positive and got either side of it? Does that sound plausible?

Now just waiting... waiting... waiting....

GL to everyone still waiting for a Dec test date...

Happy Christmas,
Orchid


----------



## debzie

ovulation confirmed on ff this morning so bring on the tww hopefully the shortest and fastest one ever as it is the lead up to christmas. Not to optimistic but time will tell.

Congrats on all the bfps. x


----------



## leahsmama

i'm out. AF got me 2 days early :cry: maybe the new year will bring better luck... on to cycle #4.

good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Emmyjean

Well, I'm out too! AF swooped in yesterday in earnest...no mistaking her.

On to January...see all you BFN ladies in that thread! ;)


----------



## Mrskg

Queen Bee. said:


> well it was negative, sooooo I dunno what to do now, unless it wasnt first morning urine that caused it but I dunno since im this late you'd think it;d be instantly

Hopefully a late implantation x still got everything crossed for you xxx

Afm....couldnt wait till morning so just done another test an it'd a def bfp still in total shock might hit me tomorrow x 

thanks for adding me MrsMM x please please please let this be my sticky bean xxx

Baby dust all round xxxx


----------



## leahsmama

mrskg said:


> queen bee. said:
> 
> 
> well it was negative, sooooo i dunno what to do now, unless it wasnt first morning urine that caused it but i dunno since im this late you'd think it;d be instantly
> 
> hopefully a late implantation x still got everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> afm....couldnt wait till morning so just done another test an it'd a def bfp still in total shock might hit me tomorrow x
> 
> thanks for adding me mrsmm x please please please let this be my sticky bean xxx
> 
> baby dust all round xxxxClick to expand...

congrats!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats, Mrskg!!! 

:hugs: for those AF flew in on..


----------



## daydream

Congrats Mrskg! Anything different you did this cycle? Any symptoms you can share for the rest of us?


----------



## lillichloe

got anxious and tested again today. bfn. I think I am actually at 11dpo hopefully it is just too early............


----------



## happybeany

I'm so sick of this. CD55 bfns :'(


----------



## READY4OURBABY

still stalking:flower:

:happydance: CONGRATS to all the :bfp: have a H&H 9 months ladies:happydance:

sorry to those AF got..she sucks :growlmad:


----------



## Mrskg

daydream said:


> Congrats Mrskg! Anything different you did this cycle? Any symptoms you can share for the rest of us?

Well we only bd 4 times an my only symptom is THRUSH :wacko: not had it for over 10yrs so knew something was up xxx

I have a 25/26 day cycle

Cd1-4 af
Cd7 bd-night
Cd10 bd night*(egg white cm)
Cd11 bd morning (ewc)
Cd 12 bd night*(ewc)
Cd 14 signs of thrush starting
Cd 19 poss bfp
Cd 20 poss bfp
Cd21 faint bfp 
Cd22 today bfp xxx (3wks 2dys!) (twins???? Lol)

Af not due till Sunday xxxx hope this helps xxx


----------



## Mrskg

happybeany said:


> I'm so sick of this. CD55 bfns :'(

I'm so sorry you're still in limbo land happybeany :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

HappyBeany - I am right there with you. Same CD too!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MRSMM:* I am actually not sure, we were talking about Ovulation tests and BBT therm tonight, so I think we are going to start properly trying instead of NTNP,But first have to find out why I am not seeing AF... Hopefully it returns this month so its back to normal. I was a lil upset when it was negative but I was more upset knowing he was.


----------



## Momma.Bear

BFP today! 
Hcg of 500!! 
Last AF was Nov26th. We DTD the 1st & 9th! I clearly ovulated SUPER early!!


----------



## lillichloe

Well I am probably out this month there was a little pink when I went potty :( hopefully implantation bleeding but probably just AF showing a little early :(


----------



## momofone08

OMG :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I am 16DPO and tested tonight at 8 p.m. I had to force myself to pee!!!! I had a m/c on 11/9 and O'd on 11/26 and now got my BFP 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY
Please ladies pray that this is a sticky bean!!! OMG i'm having my rainbow
 



Attached Files:







OMG I'm pregnant!!!.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sg0720

congratulation to the ladies with the BFP have a H&h 9months

i will be testing dec 31st if AF does not show up on Dec 22 ill be 23dpo by then


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats


----------



## hasti2011

momofone08 said:


> OMG :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I am 16DPO and tested tonight at 8 p.m. I had to force myself to pee!!!! I had a m/c on 11/9 and O'd on 11/26 and now got my BFP
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY
> Please ladies pray that this is a sticky bean!!! OMG i'm having my rainbow

congrats honey! that is sticky bean.


----------



## akshustobemom

am out:-(

plsss include me in january thread. af expected on 14th of january.

thanks

akshustobemom


----------



## momofone08

akshustobemom said:


> am out:-(
> 
> plsss include me in january thread. af expected on 14th of january.
> 
> thanks
> 
> akshustobemom

I'm so sorry AF showed. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN. Wish the witch would hurry up and get here, and put me out of my misery.


----------



## wendyk1

Mrskg said:


> congrats on the new bfps x
> hugs to those that af caught x
> an gl to everyone waiting to test x queen bee i cant wait to see your result xxx
> 
> afm...think im around 10dp is this it? still in denial but will keep testing next few days x

MrsKg- I knew you would get your BFP!!!! Congrats I am so happy for you!!!

Wendy


----------



## Ilikecake

I have a feeling the witch is getting ready to show her face.

10dpo- cranky, minor cramps and backache, gassy, spotty and tingly boobs.


----------



## arnz09

Hey sorry no update from me yet, I'm stuck in tww-land! Cd 38 now, bfn no af

I wish I used opks!!


----------



## hannahsfaith

Hey waiting to be the worlds best mommies, 

Ok... I am so new to this (meaning not new to infertility, but new to forums). I am nervous but excited at the same time. I have never posted or join any other sites before, but I have read countless numbers of other people stories and I try to compare them to mine all the time. I must admit these forums can get you through, but they also can be depressing. I am currently in my 
2ww wait and will find out if I concieved either on Christmas day or 2 days after( prayed a million and 1 times for some divine intervention). I am just looking to chat with others and find support as well as offer support if I can through my experiences so far. 

Me- PCOS 36 yrs old
Hubby- :winkwink:Goof balllll 38 yrs old smokes weed all the time... was told he had 11million sperm at a SA, but day of iui he had according to RE 54 million post wash ( hope they did not mixed up the samples)...
No animal family members, but I want a puppy and baby for xmas...asking for a bit to much huh????

I hope this dose not getlost in cyber space when I hit preview post or submit reply. Anywho I had my first IUI on 12/13/2011 and I will see if I concieved on 12/27/2011, but you know i will probably test myself out until that date....


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to the latest BFP's!! So happy for you! H&H 9 months!!

AFM; CD56. The wait continues. Randomly decided to do an OPK this morning and it was negative so I'm not near O as my chart kinda sorta tried to hint toward... So, who knows if I O'd before I started temping or if I'm not gonna O at all... Time will tell.


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo congrats to new bfp's x

Hugs to those still waiting or got af xx

Wendyk1 thank you so much praying it my sticky bean this time xxx

Welcome Hannahsfaith xx you will find lots of support on here I don't think I'd have got through the last 5 months with out it xxx


----------



## River54

Original test date today - bfn, ff says I am 12 dpo now and af due sat, so I still have a day to hope :)
My temp dropped this morning :(


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!!:*FAITHBABIES, LALAR, LEEC, OHMYITSCHELSI, RIVER54, TAURUSMOM05, and THISMUMROCKS!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, MOMOFONE08, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, MOOSE31, NIKKIS, HASTI2011, MEADOWLARK, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, UENVYMESHA, LILYV, and TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, MADELINE (2nd time), and MAMMATOTWO*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *SG0720 and HANNASFAITH*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *MOMMA.BEAR and MOMOFONE08*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* I think you definitely should find out why no :af: but also starting to temp and OPK will help as well during the TTC and pinpointing OV:dust:


*ORCHID* :hi: TTW:dust:


*PINKY* Soooo, news?:dust:


*ICKLE* Hang in there, if the witch is coming for you I hope it is sooner rather than later, but that doesn't outweigh my hope for your BFP!:dust:


*DEBZIE* YAY for OV!:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY and MINNI* I don't know what is happening with your cycles. Did you recently get off BCPs, by recent I mean within the last year?:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*ASHKNOWSBEST, LEAHSMAMA, EMMYJEAN, and AKSHUSTOBEMOM*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 147* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you so much MRSMMS24 for this link! I hope nobody minds if I join in! TTC#1 AFTER A blighted ovum in June. I am 9dpo, moody, emotional, sore bbs and some light sharpies in the side here and there but I feel hopeless for some reason. Seems most of us get a BFP on the months we do not have any signs. LOL..Testing as early as Saturday (11dpo), AF due the 20th!

HUGS AND HOPES TO ALL! FXD FOR MORE GOOD NEWS! CONGRATS BFPS!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:HI AS!!!! Hun, you are MORE than welcome.... Soooo many here to chat it up with, to go through some understanding with. Go back to page 147 and read on.... I loooove doing these threads, as the lovely ladies here will tell you. I started in October and I CAN'T stop! :haha: I have begun to NEED these threads!!!

I am adding you to the 17th on the front page! GL, FXD!:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks so much..I adore you MRSMMS24 you are full of positive energy and good spirit so no doubt you will be blessed! Thanks for adding me to the front, I am honored..I am here for the long haul..I am sure this is going to be a jouney for me! :)


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone here? I still don't feel like I belong in first tri yet :haha:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - I am just off of depo provera, as my siggy says. I am POSITIVE that is why my cycles are so messed up, but I am still trying to stay hopeful that my BFP will happen!


----------



## millybum

Count me in for the 25th! AF due 24th, so if it doesn't arrive I'll try a wee test on 25th and hope for a christmas miracle! ;) xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm out, the witch got me :( No chance of a BFP this year or before what would've been my due date now.


----------



## Annie77

ickle pand said:


> I'm out, the witch got me :( No chance of a BFP this year or before what would've been my due date now.

Really sorry :-(:hugs:


----------



## missbabes

Wish I knew how many dpo's I actually am, cause my boobs are absolutely killing me tonight, and they seem swollen too. Usually it's only something that happens to me on CD1.

Anyone else had this happen around 2-4 dpo?


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs, :hugs: to those AF got. 

AFM: I think I'm going to be out this cycle. Huge temp drop today along with some ov-pains. I think I'm ovulating today or tomorrow. But DH remembered that he was supposed to buy condoms in the middle of BD...so he pulled out. :growlmad: He hasn't come near me since then. I think I can convince him to go for it tonight, but whether the sperm will meet egg, well, that is a different issue. I'm hoping that ov will wait til this weekend, when we'll have some privacy. I think having family guests in the house makes him reluctant to BD and harder for him to finish. He's worried about our guests hearing us. I think this is the first time I ever disliked the holiday season. Oh well. WTT it is. :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

DBZ34 - Why are you using condoms if you're TTC?


----------



## lillichloe

Well AF got me one day early this month :(. On to cycle #3 TTC in January. I think I should actually Ov around the 30th of December. Baby dust to all you still in it !!


----------



## WM61711

momofone08 said:


> OMG :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I am 16DPO and tested tonight at 8 p.m. I had to force myself to pee!!!! I had a m/c on 11/9 and O'd on 11/26 and now got my BFP
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY
> Please ladies pray that this is a sticky bean!!! OMG i'm having my rainbow

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## orchid667

missbabes said:


> Wish I knew how many dpo's I actually am, cause my boobs are absolutely killing me tonight, and they seem swollen too. Usually it's only something that happens to me on CD1.
> 
> Anyone else had this happen around 2-4 dpo?

Yep... I never really paid attention until I was TTC but a day or two after ovulation or just before AF (when the hormones are all switching) my breasts get sore and feel heavy (as does my abdomen). It's strange because by breasts are normally fairly insensitive but now that I'm actually conscious of when my hormones are changing I've noticed the cause and effect relationship. 

Aren't our bodies interesting....

GL all!


----------



## happybeany

> *HAPPYBEANY and MINNI* I don't know what is happening with your cycles. Did you recently get off BCPs, by recent I mean within the last year?:dust:

Nope, not been on bcps for nearly 3 years now! I'm so confused and fed up. When should I go to the dr?! By next week I'll have missed two AF :( x


----------



## hasti2011

congrats to all bfp! you all deserve it. all others will receive it on time we just can't track our gift but it is on the way. i will see you on January thread maybe :bfp: is my birthday present :winkwink:


----------



## JustKia

I had a temp drop today (well, technically yesterday as it's gone 1am here) @6dpo.
Am I right in understanding, if I should be lucky enough for that to be an implantation dip, that my temp should go back up either tomorrow morning or the day after?


----------



## READY4OURBABY

:happydance: congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance: 

:hugs: to the ladies that will be joining me in the jan thread


----------



## Nettamommyof2

I'm out witch caught me too.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...well i put my testing date for today..i'm 12-13dpo but i should start sat or sunday so i havent tested yet..plus i have ALL my AF symptoms and they started around 5dpo so i'm pretty positive i'm OUT for this cycle but trying to stay positive for Jan....

congrats to all the bfp's!! :happydance::thumbup: I'm excited there are so many and wish it was my time with yall! best wishes for H&H 9 months and beyond!! 

for those AF has cursed yet again..i'm sorry..i feel your pain...big hugs and faith for the next cycle!:hugs:

will up date when the witch arrives :( lol


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

OMG i am in total shock right now.

almost two weeks ago i wrote on here that i was out for the month as my bloodwork had come back showing that i hadn't ovulated (once again) and that my progesterone levels were extremely low. My doctor had told me that i was going to need to start fertility treatments within a couple of weeks.
AF is 6 days late but didnt think anything of it as my progesterone levels sometimes cause my period to not show up for a couple of months.
Anyway, my husband told me to just take a test as i have been feeling faint for a few days now and yep, :bfp: !!!!

rushed to the doctors who sent me in for blood tests to see if my levels are rising(get results next week) but seeing as how dark the lines are and how quick they showed up he is very excited for me :)

I've been put on bed rest for the next couple of months but couldn't be more excited. I hope this baby sticks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Woohoo[1].jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MommaAlexis

LOOKIT THOSE LINES! WOW! :D congrats!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

MommaAlexis said:


> LOOKIT THOSE LINES! WOW! :D congrats!

Thanks! i'm hoping everything goes ok. i dont think i could cope with losing another baby.


----------



## DBZ34

ickle pand said:


> DBZ34 - Why are you using condoms if you're TTC?

So we're supposed to be moving overseas in September and a BFP this month means I would be due in Sept. It's less than ideal timing wise, because a 1 week old on a plane...well, it seems a bit young. We'd have to figure a lot of things out if it did happen. So I'm supposed to be out until February, since they won't let me on the plane the last part of the third tri. 

Hence, the condoms. DH hasn't actually gotten around to getting any and I kind of got my hopes up that I would be in with a chance this month. Unfortunately, he remembered. And DH is hip to my temping, he wants to see crosshairs before he'll return to BDing. :dohh: My body has been wacky this cycle anyway. Who knows when I'm going to ov...I'm hoping soon. I think my body has tried to ov twice and hasn't quite made it yet. I'm going to cut down on the cinnamon and see what happens.


----------



## DBZ34

JustKia said:


> I had a temp drop today (well, technically yesterday as it's gone 1am here) @6dpo.
> Am I right in understanding, if I should be lucky enough for that to be an implantation dip, that my temp should go back up either tomorrow morning or the day after?

Your temp should go back up tomorrow regardless. But if it was an implantation dip, your temps should go up higher than previous temps within a 2-3 days. It's around the same time a BFP should show up on a hpt because of the progesterone that your body/bean is producing will make your temp rise. Good luck! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck to the new bfp's!!


----------



## ickle pand

DBZ34 said:


> So we're supposed to be moving overseas in September and a BFP this month means I would be due in Sept. It's less than ideal timing wise, because a 1 week old on a plane...well, it seems a bit young. We'd have to figure a lot of things out if it did happen. So I'm supposed to be out until February, since they won't let me on the plane the last part of the third tri.
> 
> Hence, the condoms. DH hasn't actually gotten around to getting any and I kind of got my hopes up that I would be in with a chance this month. Unfortunately, he remembered. And DH is hip to my temping, he wants to see crosshairs before he'll return to BDing. :dohh: My body has been wacky this cycle anyway. Who knows when I'm going to ov...I'm hoping soon. I think my body has tried to ov twice and hasn't quite made it yet. I'm going to cut down on the cinnamon and see what happens.

Ah ok that makes sense then. I think I'd be scared just going down to the shops with a 1 week old, let alone moving overseas!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm trying to be good and resist walking into town to buy a FRER :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Ilikecake - Superdrug have them on a BOGOF offer just now, if you have one near you lol


----------



## Mrskg

If you are in the uk the co op chemist have buy one get 2 free on their own brand just now x so its 3 for £2.99 or 6 for £4.99 bargain! An they are 25miu xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Shhh both of you!! I'm trying to be good :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

congrats to the bfpers!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Time for a stats update. We're currently at a 14% success rate which means there are still approximately 31 BFP's out there before we reach the average 30%. 

That's a lot of Christmas puddings that are baking away, waiting for Santa to deliver them :xmas6:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I seem to be miscarrying :(
I will update, but thus far it doesn't look good.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooooh ickle pand, I think your right and reeeally hoping I make the cut this time.


----------



## DaisyQ

Momma bear! Oh no!! What's going on?


----------



## Momma.Bear

DaisyQ said:


> Momma bear! Oh no!! What's going on?

I've got bleeding. Its like period blood :(


----------



## mrsevewat1

Update: i think af is on her way. Watery cm for the last few days although no cramps like usual. I am absolutly fine with it though-this time-because I'm going home to PA for Christmas (haven't been in almost a year) and can't wait to go and have a few drinks with my best friend and family for New Years. Haven't started temping yet as I'm afraid i will find out im not o-ing, but i will soon. I have a personal deadline for this which is March, so after the holidays i will get very serious. H&H 9months to all the bfps and good luck to those still waiting and those moving on as well. Happy holidays to all of u wonderful ladies. I'm so blessed to have come by u all. (Sidenote: i have been tryin to stay off bnb because it makes me a lil obsessed seeing all the great bfps but i honestly LOVE this site, and these threads even more) thank u all so much. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Momma.Bear said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Momma bear! Oh no!! What's going on?
> 
> I've got bleeding. Its like period blood :(Click to expand...

:cry: xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies how are you all?
Im ok, I am a bit down today, keep thinking about the new babies next year that will be in the family.
starting to think I want a pet just feel like i need something to love! 
But dont think hubby will go for it, he isnt much for pets to be honest.
Sorry to go on ladies.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I got my BPF this evening yay!!!!!!!!! 14dpo and a really clear line on an internet cheapie!!!! was BFN at 10 dpo so dont give up hope early testers. Due date is the day after OH's birthday lol xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday to BLOSSOMGIRL's DH and HONEYCHEEKS' DH!:cake:


test:TODAY!!:*CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LARA+SAM+BUMP, LILLYBEE, MRSEVEWAT1, and SAKARI06!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, MOOSE31, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SANDY122, SDEITRICK1, UENVYMESHA, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, MADELINE (2nd time), MAMMATOTWO, FAITHBABIES, LALAR, LEEC, OHMYITSCHELSI, RIVER54, TAURUSMOM05, and THISMUMROCKS*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *MILLYBEAN*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *LUCKY2BMUMMY*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* I know it's hard, so I am sending :hugs:


*AC1987* well, you don't have to leave here, you are always welcome to hang out with us... 


*PINKY* Soooo, news?:dust:


*MINNI* coming of BCPs is always such a headache for women on here I se. Hang in there you are still in this chase:dust:


*JUSTKIA* It sounds like you may be chasing! It is strongly possible that the could be an implantation dip:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I would schedule an appt ASAP. I would give the doc all the information that you have been keeping track of, collecting, and noticing, and get some info from them:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* Hang in there Hun, you're not out of this chase!:dust:


*LUCKY2B* those are some super dark lines! :happydance:


*DBZ34* Good Luck Hun!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* Hold on, you have been doing so well, don't take that walk!:dust:

*MOMMA.BEAR* I hope that that is not what is happening... GL FXD!:dust:


*MRSEVEWAT1* totally understand staying away for a little and cutting down obsessions. Happy Holidays to you too! See you in the new year witha BFP! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*ICKLE PAND, LILLICHLOE, and HASTI2011*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 147* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...


I hope that everyone has an awesome weekend!!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## minni2906

MommaBear - Fxed that's not what is happening!!

Congrats Lara+sam+bump!! :happydance:

So I go to see my neurologist on Monday to see if there's anything he can put me on for my migraines while DH and I are TTC. I was on amitriptyline and it was working wonders, but I can't take it while TTC because it can be harmful to :baby:. I stopped taking that about two or three months ago and WOW have my migraines been ridiculous lately. At least I know just how well my meds were working!!

Anyway; CD 56. I hate depo. (Just kidding. I loved it, and would do it again, just irritated with it.:flower: ) Temp went up again this morning. My freaking chart is so erratic!! Ugh. I think I'm due for my annual with the Gyn in May. That's soooo long from now!!Although, maybe I could just make it a "wellness" visit since I've no AF for now two cycles!? Hmmm.


----------



## Momma.Bear

It's definitely what's happening :(
HCG is 158, less than half of what it was two days ago.

I guess i'll continue to NTNP, this sucks :'(


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

So sorry to hear your bad news :( good luck for the future xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Lara+Sam+bump

Oh, Momma... I'm so, so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Annie77

Momma.Bear said:


> It's definitely what's happening :(
> HCG is 158, less than half of what it was two days ago.
> 
> I guess i'll continue to NTNP, this sucks :'(

Momma - so sorry to hear your news. I hope you don't have too rough a time.

I am going to test tomorrow morning at what I think is 12dpo. Boobs sore today for first time since last preg so fxd but prepared for a BFN should it happen.


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Annie, FX for you.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I got my crosshairs today. I don't think my BFP is going to happen for me since DH and I only BDed on O day. I started a new job and i've been way too tired to BD lol. We'll see what happens. Maybe it'll be our miracle baby :0)


----------



## Mammatotwo

Sorry Momma.Bear:hugs::hugs:

I am out this month. AF arrived yesterday after a wacky cycle. Late ovulation, short LP. 

Good luck everybody else still waiting to test.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bbs are soooooooooo sore. I want to cry. They went up a size and a half in one week. Oh lord, someone take these monsters off my chest. If I'm not pg this cycle, someone let my bbs know. CAUSE THIS HURTS. YAY for having bbs now though, never had those before!


----------



## Annie77

Tested at what is either 10 or 12 dpo got BFN but okay about it. Will have a few drinks on my night out and then retest later this week nearer AF date.


----------



## debzie

Just thought I would check in. Not much going on here 6 dpo and not symptom spotting or temping just trying to chill out. Good luck ladies still to test. Trying to hold offbut know I will cave in soon.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi,
Can I join please.....AF due on the 28th Dec...will start testing xmas eve (9dpo)....I ask that my prayers are answered and that we all get the best xmas present ever....our BFP!! :) good luck to all of you and I hope you have a lovely xmas xxx:xmas7:


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Wow, I've not been on here for a few days and the number of bfp's has risen loads, congratulations! 

I got a smiley face on my clearblue digital today, one to two days earlier than normal. I've worked out if ovulation happens by tomorrow I should have a ten day luteal phase which should be long enough. Does anyone one know when you normally ovulate after getting a positive opk, is it usually on the second day of getting smiley on a digital?

Fiona x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ok ladies pink dye frer bfp!!!! Im in shock! My oh is too! We are scared to get too excited! But yes its a pink bfp will post a pic in a bit too shocked to upload anything right now! Thanks for your support!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ok ladies pink dye frer bfp!!!! Im in shock! My oh is too! We are scared to get too excited! But yes its a pink bfp will post a pic in a bit too shocked to upload anything right now! Thanks for your support!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations a siblingfor...x


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies... 10DPO today, and a very faint positive!!! Super excited... can't wait to test again tomorrow for a darker line! 1st ever pos for me!!!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats EA and asibling4. Hope you have a H&H 9 months.

I am out for December. AF again right on cue so gearing up for ov between Christmas and NY. Still time for a 2011 conception!

L x


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Hey, just a quick update from me- AF arrived in full force 5 days late. So I'm out for December but am fighting fit to go again. Xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry AF came along,* BuzzyBee* :hugs: good luck next cycle!

*AFM:* 8dpo: sore boobs, dull cramps, painful pulling sensation on the left side of lower abs. No back pain though! :D

Congrats, asibling4!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Morning ladies... 10DPO today, and a very faint positive!!! Super excited... can't wait to test again tomorrow for a darker line! 1st ever pos for me!!!

How exciting!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## WM61711

asibling4gi04 said:


> Ok ladies pink dye frer bfp!!!! Im in shock! My oh is too! We are scared to get too excited! But yes its a pink bfp will post a pic in a bit too shocked to upload anything right now! Thanks for your support!

Congratulations! :)


----------



## WM61711

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Morning ladies... 10DPO today, and a very faint positive!!! Super excited... can't wait to test again tomorrow for a darker line! 1st ever pos for me!!!

Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations EA and asibling4! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats to alll ladies with BFPs


----------



## faithbabies

so AF is arriving as we speak :( :( onto cycle 8 of home insem...praying for a new year's bfp....

good luck to everyone in 2ww or wtt and congrats to all the bfp's :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for all of the congrats I appreciate it much! Took a digital and it said not preg but two other tests say I am. 11dpo so idk[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







plus2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4









pre.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7









pre2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## courtneybg

Sometimes you have to be further along to get a positive on the digitals! I see the two lines!! Congrats!


----------



## sg0720

congrats i also see the 2 lines


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS EA AND SO SORRY FOR THOSE WITH AF BUT WE NEED HER IN ORDER TO GET A BFP THATS HOW I HAVE ALWAYS LOOKED AT IT! KEEP YOUR DREAMS AT HEART AND THEY WILL COME TRUE!:hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Did a digi on the off chance...negative :( I don't have a any sign of AF though :wacko:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Here's my pic from this morning, 10DPO... hopefully darker lines to follow tomorrow!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3029[1].jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 27


----------



## holden_babez

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Here's my pic from this morning, 10DPO... hopefully darker lines to follow tomorrow!!!!:happydance:

my line was extremely faint like that at 10dpo as well..
and i got it confirmed by 2x digi's and 2 x blood tests :)

COngratulations and H&H 9 months


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Slowly progressed to a BF...P today at 9dpo!
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-17_20-24-45_669.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS EA AND EM! HERES TO OUR BEING BUMP BUDDIES!:thumbup:


----------



## Ilikecake

Well it's my testing day today but I ave no tests :dohh: I'm going to "try" and hold out until work on tuesday.


----------



## Annie77

Well I had a great night out and went easy on the jack Daniels 'just in case' but didn't get home til 330am. Absolutely shattered! Crampy and sore boobs so it's just a matter of time before AF or BFP. Really hope it's the latter.

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to those who witch got.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Last cycle was 27 days, but previous 2 cycles before that were 31 days. Now at day 29, and itching to take a test although I'm sure I'm PMSing...

Also not sure when I O'd as was first month using OPKs and didn't get a +.....

I want to take a test the wait is driving me mad!!! And I don't want to go to the bathroom in case I see red! I'm so sure it's on it's way...

When I wasn't TTC I used to get days warning with cramps before AF, now I usually get one big cramp and then boohoo :( .. keeps me in suspense.

I hate waiting!!!


----------



## missbabes

Hey ladies, I'm somewhere between 5 and 7dpo, but I'm not experiencing much in the way of symptoms, at least when compared to previous cycles. I did have really painful and swollen boobs for 2 days, but yesterday had nothing at all.

Last night though I woke up feeling sick enough that I ended up throwing up, which is rare for me. I want to think of it as a possible good sign, but I think it's more likely that a dodgy curry didn't agree with me :wacko:


----------



## Ilikecake

One neg FRER later and I'm feeling very disheartened


----------



## Annie77

Ilikecake said:


> One neg FRER later and I'm feeling very disheartened

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Still early days - you're not out til the witch flies in :witch:


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all the BFP's!! :flower::happydance:

AFM: I've given up until AF regulates herself. I may make an appointment with my gyn if still no AF in the new year. CD 58 today.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

9dpo: Hot, sore boobs, dull cramps :coffee:


----------



## ~chipper~

Good Morning (ish) :) 

just want to say a quick CONGRATS to all the BFP's, lots of Baby Dust to all those still waiting the long 2WW and Hugs to all those AF caught up with.

AFM: AF made her unwanted visit right on time, on to January. My test date was the 19th. Thank you MrsMM - you are too good to us!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mummyfin said:


> This is my last month ttc till August '12, so I'm really really wanting to try everything possible that might help! I've only been doing opks and temps so far, does anyone have any tips for other things that might help? Has anyone tried a fertility monitor?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> x o x o

I am using the CBFM, its awesome!!! I am also using FertileCM for the first time this cycle and its helping me tons!! I am praying it will be what helps me get my bfp next weekend! I pray that this will be it for you :hugs:


----------



## heytiffany

This is my first time on this site and would love to join this thread! 
The earliest I can test would be Dec 30th. According to my charts I would be 2dpo but I think it's been longer. I had this month planned out very well and I'm just so impatient! I might test on the 26th just to see but I don't want to set myself up for dissapointment. I've been having a lot of symptoms, lots of cramping, my bbs feel like they are on fire, headaches and dizziness. Best wishes to everyone ttc! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

well think AF is starting finally, glad to see it for once.
heres to the new year and all the bfps we will get! :)


----------



## PepsiChic

im out again this month. not too surprised as we only DTD twice. 

will be joinging the jan thead for a new years bfp!


----------



## MissInked

Testing Dec. 30th. Add me to the list please


----------



## Amandamb1108

put me down for 12/30 please


----------



## Ilikecake

Slight cramps and some pink on the toilet paper, on to next month I guess :cry:


----------



## CmonBabyyy

I'll be testing on Tues, Dec. 20th! AF was due yesterday, I should be 15 DPO today. Possible implantation bleeding on Dec. 14th (brown discharge only when wiping). Good luck ladies! Message me to be TTC buddies!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the new bfp's x

welcome tiffany you have joined the best thread :thumbup: xxx

:hugs: ilikecake xxx


----------



## immy11

I'm 7dpo today and couldn't resist testing! bfn of course :(


----------



## JustKia

9dpo and started spotting light but bright red.
I never spot before AF and AF isn't due for about another 3-4 days.
I've also had cramps left of centre today. AF cramps are always right sided for me.
I've had sore, swollen boobs since Ov - I normally get that around Ov for a couple days and then they go back to normal until AF but this has been constant.

FX'd that this just might be IB and not an early AF - will just have to wait and see - nothing I can do at this point to change the outcome so hafta got with tha' flow so to speak...

I'd love a crystal ball right now LOL


----------



## River54

I am out, AF showed up yesterday. Next cycle DP is away right at the prime time, so I doubt anything will happen.


----------



## mommy2be7772

:happydance:Congrats!


Lucky2BMummy said:


> OMG i am in total shock right now.
> 
> almost two weeks ago i wrote on here that i was out for the month as my bloodwork had come back showing that i hadn't ovulated (once again) and that my progesterone levels were extremely low. My doctor had told me that i was going to need to start fertility treatments within a couple of weeks.
> AF is 6 days late but didnt think anything of it as my progesterone levels sometimes cause my period to not show up for a couple of months.
> Anyway, my husband told me to just take a test as i have been feeling faint for a few days now and yep, :bfp: !!!!
> 
> rushed to the doctors who sent me in for blood tests to see if my levels are rising(get results next week) but seeing as how dark the lines are and how quick they showed up he is very excited for me :)
> 
> I've been put on bed rest for the next couple of months but couldn't be more excited. I hope this baby sticks!!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

*pokes head in door* Can I join you ladies? :flower:

Well it's been months since I was on here but Coach and I took the time off from TTC because of family drama. 

However, on the 3rd and 5th we DTD and by my calculations I OV's on either the 5th or 6th. Now here I am 12-13 DPO and AF was supposed to be here today. Usually I spot the day before AF but no spotting yet.

I have felt nauseous but that stopped a day or so ago, I've had cramps, frequent peeing, fatigue, and mood swings. I can't stopp thinking I might be pregnant but I'm scared to take a test. So scared of seeing that single pink line like so many times before. And (TMI) every time I feel a trickle or some discharge, I run to the bathroom and wipe, dreading seeing that pink brown streak that signals the start of AF! But it's always clear or white. Just wanted some encouragememnt and moral support, I guess. I really didn't think I'd be back here on B&B this year! Fingers are cautiously crossed. I'll test in the morning if AF isn't here. Please pray for me and send baby dust my way!


----------



## MommaAlexis

GL Hunny :)


----------



## hasti2011

mercedes2010 said:


> *pokes head in door* Can I join you ladies? :flower:
> 
> Well it's been months since I was on here but Coach and I took the time off from TTC because of family drama.
> 
> However, on the 3rd and 5th we DTD and by my calculations I OV's on either the 5th or 6th. Now here I am 12-13 DPO and AF was supposed to be here today. Usually I spot the day before AF but no spotting yet.
> 
> I have felt nauseous but that stopped a day or so ago, I've had cramps, frequent peeing, fatigue, and mood swings. I can't stopp thinking I might be pregnant but I'm scared to take a test. So scared of seeing that single pink line like so many times before. And (TMI) every time I feel a trickle or some discharge, I run to the bathroom and wipe, dreading seeing that pink brown streak that signals the start of AF! But it's always clear or white. Just wanted some encouragememnt and moral support, I guess. I really didn't think I'd be back here on B&B this year! Fingers are cautiously crossed. I'll test in the morning if AF isn't here. Please pray for me and send baby dust my way!

lots of :dust: :dust: good luck, hopefully this month is yours.


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey ladies.....looks like I wont be getting the nice christmas present I was hoping for. Af flew in on me last week. I had a couple good symptoms that had me thinking she would take a 9 month vacation, but I guess I was wrong. Oh well it is onto next month for me.... good luck and lots of dust to those of us without our bfp......and h&h 9 months to those who did!!


----------



## daydream

I'm 10dpo today, and woah sore bbs. I'm looking back at my previous charts and if my temps go up tomorrow I think I may test a couple days early. We'll see. I'm trying to hold out until AF is due, but with how sore my bbs have been yesterday and today I am getting a bit antsy to test.


----------



## honeycheeks

Why aren't there too many BFPs these days. Good Luck to all you ladies.
And for those who have moved on to the January thread, you'l see me around in that thread.
FX'd for the ladies who are testing in the rest of December. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mercedes2010

The prayers and baby dust were much appreciated!! I got my :bfp: this morning!!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats Mercedes! I got my BFP this weekend..confirmed yesterday by a digi! yee haw!:hugs:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My temps still look good... faint positive again yesterday... went for bloodwork this morning, I can call @ 4 for the results!!! Cautiously excited!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

asibling4gi04 said:


> congrats Mercedes! I got my BFP this weekend..confirmed yesterday by a digi! yee haw!:hugs:

Congrats to you too!!!! It's gonna be a great nine months! :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats mercedes xxx

Asibling I also confirmed on a digi but super excited by the very dark line I got on a 100miu first response one step lol xxxx only saw lines like this in other people's pics! X

EAandBA looking forward to your results x

Sorry to all that got a visit from that horrid witch and baby dust to those still waiting xxx


----------



## Annie77

Congrats to all the new BFP's and :hugs: to all those whose AF turned up.

AFM - it is 14 days since I felt ovulation pains so really should leave testing until tomorrow or thursday (got period on wed 23rd in evening) BUT I went ahead and tested again - BFN.

I was really crampy & nauseous last night and on/off all day today so swinging between excited that I might be and scared that AF will show up.

TMI Alert: I haven't really ever 'tried' to get pregnant so have never paid much attention to CM or position of cervix etc but have noticed that cervix is high and whilst i think cm is kind of thick and sticky at this time with other cycles - it is very lotiony and runny. Is this normal either pregnant or not?

God i am so impatient.


----------



## MrsMM24

SATURDAY:test:SATURDAY!! : *ANSDEP, ASIBLING4GI04, DEEZER, and MRS S-M!!*

SUNDAY:test: SUNDAY!! : *BB2, xBOOCHANx, and MOMMADUCKY*


:test:TODAY!! :*WABBLIT!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *:JANICET, JOANNEBIRNIE, KAYBRI2012, NT123, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, PG5K, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, HEATHER11, LEESE, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, TWWBOO, WANT4, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, MRSMcD123, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, JUICYJEN, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, UENVYMESHA, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, MADELINE (2nd time), LEEC, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, THISMUMROCKS, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LARA+SAM+BUMP, LILLYBEE, MRSEVEWAT1, SAKARI06, ANSDEP, DEEZER, MRS S-M, BB2, xBOOCHANx, and MOMMADUCKY*:paper:

:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *ANNMARIECRISP, HEYTIFFANY, MISSINKED, AMANDAAMB1108, CMONBABYYY, EMAndPATRICKand MERCEDES2010*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:

:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *ASIBLING4GI04, EAANDBA_TTC, EMAndPATRICK, and MERCEDES2010*!! :bfp:


*QUEEN BEE.* Normally I wouldn't say this, but I am happy to see AF in for you, it has been so long. Did you schedule a doc appt?:hugs:


*MINNI* I hope that your neuro appt goes wellt his morning.


*MRS. RESA* YAY! for the croshairs, now you wait! Only need one swimmer to survive and reach the egg within 3-5 days!:dust:


*ANNIE77* it is still VERY early whether it was 10 or 12DPO, check out the chart I posted on pg 147:dust:


*JUSTKIA* this definitely could be IB, my FXD!:dust:


*FIONA23* YAY for a smiley pos OPK!:dust:


*EAANDBA_TTC* CONGRATS! I hope you get excellently high ews at 4 when you call:dust:


*ASIB* There are lines on each, CONGRATS on teh digi as well!:happydance:


*IMMY11* BFN at 7DPO can be expected, hang in there, eay tooo early, check out page 147 chart on this thread:dust:

*RIVER54* Totally underrstand DH's schedule, the February thread is up so come on over to Jan and Feb!:dust: 

*MOMMA.BEAR* I am so very sorry for your loss! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family:hugs:

:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*MAMMATOTWO, LALAR, 8BUZZYBEE8, FAITHBABIES, ILIKECAKE, QUEEN BEE., RIVER54, ~CHIPPER~, PEPSICHIC, and SANDY1222*!!:hugs:


I have changed all dates for those that are re-joining us at the end of the month! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 147* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that January & February thread posted.


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MRSmm:*not made an appt yet, trying to get hubby to get me a puppy for christmas lol hasnt worked just yet but am trying still, how are you doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 sorry about your loss of your family member..Thanks for the congrats! :hugs:


----------



## MommaDucky

bfn (sun) but officially late for af today at 15-16dpo


----------



## honeycheeks

mercedes2010 said:


> The prayers and baby dust were much appreciated!! I got my :bfp: this morning!!! :happydance:

Im so happy for you mercedes2010. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and a gorgeous bundle of joy at the end of it. 
xxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bug :hugs: to those AF found this month.

10dpo: Bloated but my 9dpo symptoms are gone. Still no backache! :D

Congrats to new BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS PINKORBLUE! It is appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

QUEEN, you can be more convincing than that :winkwink:


MOMMADUCKY, give it another day and then I say test again! :dust:

PINKOR, symptoms are sounding sooo good... :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

*MrsMM:* Might have to work some magic, if that doesn't work nothing will :haha:


----------



## Mrs S-M

AF got me but only had a very light one for about 4 days- very unlike me! Did a test and got a bfn but going to test again at some point just to make sure. ATM assuming it was AF and moving on to January. Gl to all still in x


----------



## daydream

Tested this morning, BFN. Am officially going to wait until Thursday now unless AF comes before that.


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - Thanks! It went fairly well. Unfortunately he said there is nothing I can be on while TTC that won't be potentially harmful to :baby:. He did suggest acupuncture, but I'm on the fence about that because (since I do medical billing) I've noticed that most insurances don't cover it, and it's about $125 per visit. I may call my insurance company and see if I can get it pre-authorized or something, but I believe I'm going to try seeing a chiropractor first, as my PCP has recommended that, and it is covered! Haha. 

On the TTC front: Nothing much to report. I have been having some cramping all day. I am almost hopeful that it's a sign of AF making her appearance! Temps are still low, for the most part. Who knows.

Congrats to all the BFPS! There have been A LOT this month!! :happydance: Very encouraging!! H&H 9 months to all of you!!!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

I believe I am 10 DPO. I took a HPT yesterday and BFN. I had some brown spotting for 3 days (light) 5-7 DPO, last period 11/25. Im hoping it was implantation bleeding but im not feeling and pregnancy symptoms so who knows. Im going to wait until 12/25 as i originally wanted to test. Hopefully it will be the best Christmas present ever! :)


----------



## JustKia

Well, spotting turned into full flow AF so that's me out for 2011.
Onto 2012 - looking on the bright side I can break out the wine over the holidays now :shrug:

Hopping on over to the Jan thread.

GL to those still in for 2011 and congrats on all the BFPs so far and yet to come.


----------



## debzie

So sorry the witch got you justkia wishing you best if luck for next cycle.

Afm 8 dpo and have hardly any symptoms I usually have loads. Hoping that in itself is a good sign. Will start testing tomorrow as I am a poas addict. Cannot hold off any longer.


----------



## AMP26

New to this site but I am struggling to wait until the 23rd to test and figured I wasn't alone! So Happy I found this site!! After 3 years of ttc naturally, if this month doesn't pan out, I'm going to start seeking other methods. Still have my fingers crossed for good news though! Just wish it was the 23rd already!!!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Well I have rather mixed emotions at the moment. Unfortunately just lost my grandmother, however, rather strangely everytime anyone has passed away in my family in the last 30 years, a new family member has been born within a year. I'm hoping to carry on the tradition! X


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Bloodwork came back positive... Due Aug 29th!
good luck to all those still trying... I had/have no symptoms at all this month, just my temps showing a good pattern!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that AF flew in on you *MRS S-M and JUSTKIA* Hoping to see you and some dark BFP lines in January.


*DAYDREAM* I hope Thursday shows some dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*MINNI* sorry to hear that there is nothing to take, it totally sucks about the acup, as I hear great things from ladies TTC that get it, hoping the Chiropr works wonders Hun!:dust:


*LOVELYLISA* it is still early Hun, hang on in there for that Christmas Gift! :dust:


*AMP26* You are DEFINITELY not alone, welcome :wave: I hope that you see some very sticky dark pink BFP lines on Friday!:dust:


FIONA, :hugs: I am so sorry for the loss of your Grandmother! I hope that you are able to get in on that tradition and see some BFP lines soon! :dust:


----------



## WM61711

Hello ladies, just a small update, I finally got a +opk a full week later than last cycle...which bumps my testing date to early January. So sorry for those of you that got a visit from the witch:hugs: Good Luck to all those still waiting to test! Off to the January thread I go :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies... 

I just started spotting. I'm 7 dpo. Praying this is implantation bleeding and not the witch 5 days early!!

Please... I need dust!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Dust to you!


----------



## Annie77

Am out - AF just flew in as I got ready for bed. Bit disappointed but atleast I can chill at Christmas and look forward to lots of sex in 2 weeks time!

Best of luck and baby dust to all


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Update: Today I seem to only have cramping after peeing. Boobies are still sore, peeing a lot. I almost feel like I have a UTI, which I've never had in my life. I know a few people who have gone to the doctor for UTI's and wound up being newly preggo (2-4wks along). Trying not to hype myself up, but it's hard because I have all these symptoms, but then if you see a BFN, it's like, "Well what the hell am I going to feel like when I AM pregnant?!!" LOL. Praying for that BFP tomorrow morning. My cervix is still really high as well.
Can't wait till we all get our BFP's!


----------



## debzie

Comonbaby your symptoms. sound amazing. I just tested 9 dpo and bfn i know its way too earlybit im still not optamistic about this cycle need some pma.


----------



## ickle pand

Keeping everything crossed for you Debzie!


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda test was bfn this morning not even a shadow to get excited about.


----------



## immy11

Ok so I have been feeling funny in my tummy/uterus so I have been testing with my 10miu ic's, but bfn everyday (I'm only 8dpo). I remembered that I got a positive on a frer before ic with my last pregnancy (ended in mc). So today I went and got some frers and it was a bfn but after 10mins I took apart the test, lol. Anyway there is a very very faint line and I'm 99% sure it's pink. I'm not getting too excited as it was after the time limit and my last pg was a mc.. So I will update in the morning, hopefully the line is darker :) :)


----------



## debzie

Good luck immy my last pregnancy i got a strange translucent line with a hint of pink in it on a frer at 12 dpo but did not get a positive until 14 dpo and my betas were high.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cmonbabyyy it sounds VERY promising for you hun!!! GL testing tomorrow, what dpo will you be?

I am 8dpo today and have been having mild cramps all morning, praying this is implantation cramping as I usually get cramps a lot during my 2ww when I'm not prego and this is the 1st time I have this cycle!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!! :*CMONBABYYY!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, NICOLA TTC, SUE_88, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, UENVYMESHA, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, THISMUMROCKS, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, MRSEVEWAT1, SAKARI06, ANSDEP, DEEZER, MRS S-M, BB2, xBOOCHANx, MOMMADUCKY, and WABBLIT*:paper:


*WM61711* YAY for a +OPK!!! We will see you in January Hun!!!:dust:


*DAISYQ* FXD that it is IMLANTATION!!! :dust:


*IMMY11* Good Luck this morning, hope there is a darker line!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*ANNIE77!!


LADIES When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 147 to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



AFM... TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies 


*First Page Cheerfully Updated* Pass the word that the January & February threads are posted.*


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Well, I've tested 3 times with 3 different tests this morning....and I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!!! I got my first BFP at 8am this morning on a First Response Digital (yes+), but it was the only test I had in the house, so I went to Target and got a ClearBlue Digital & a cheapie +/- test...both POSITIVE! Ahhhh I am SO excited!!!! I haven't told hubby yet, I will be surprising him before we go out to dinner tonight. I've already called my OB-GYN and they scheduled me for 4 separate appts. This is unreal, I am still shaking and it's been 3 hours since my first BFP. LOL. Baby dust to everyone! Thank you so much for joining me on the TTC journey. I've told my mom, 2 best friends, and my boss. I don't want to tell anyone else until I'm 3 months...I'm very superstitious! I guess the brown discharge that I had was implantation bleeding! Again, baby dust to everyone, love you all!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I knew it!!! Huge congrats Cmonbabyyy!!!!! :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats comeonbaby!:happydance: yay! :baby::flower:

AFM: MY PROGRESSION (LINE TESTS) ARE NOT SO WELL AT 14DPO..AF DUE TODAY AND DID NOT SHOW BUT MY PINK FRER (ANSWER BRAND) IS NOT DARKENING. MY DIGITAL CLEARBLUE DID SAY PREG TODAY THOUGH!?!?! TAKE A LOOK??
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







11and12.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9









1314.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Thank you!!! I was 17DPO upon testing this morning.


----------



## fiona23

immy11 said:


> Ok so I have been feeling funny in my tummy/uterus so I have been testing with my 10miu ic's, but bfn everyday (I'm only 8dpo). I remembered that I got a positive on a frer before ic with my last pregnancy (ended in mc). So today I went and got some frers and it was a bfn but after 10mins I took apart the test, lol. Anyway there is a very very faint line and I'm 99% sure it's pink. I'm not getting too excited as it was after the time limit and my last pg was a mc.. So I will update in the morning, hopefully the line is darker :) :)

Really sorry to hear you had a mc and are back here x


----------



## daydream

Congrats Cmonbaby!!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Thank you guys!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats CmonBaby!!!!!! :D H&H 9 months to you!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

11dpo: Bloated, light-headed, nausea on and off and............................................

*BFP!!!!!*  :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats to all BFPs.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats! Keep 'em rolling in ladies!


----------



## minni2906

Thanks MrsMM!

Congrats CmonBabyyy and pinkorblue!!!! :happydance: Let's keep this up!!
So many December BFP's!

I'm debating calling my gyn after work to see about an appointment for this whole lack of cycle thing.:nope:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

MrsMM, I got my BFP on the 16th, I did post but you must of missed me :) xxx


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations all the bfps!!:happydance:

I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this time but so hard not to! I'm at 7dpo now, had a huge temp drop this morning. Hope it is implantation, but no spotting.:shrug:
Got a light nosebleed out of nowhere last night, and my gums really hurt when I brush my teeth. Hope I get a temp rise in the morning....


----------



## MrsMM24

*MINNI* I think that is a good idea. Make sure you go with all the questions you have and the information that you have gathered while watching your cycles.

*EDAMAME* I hope that that is IB!!! :dust:


*LARA+SAM+BUMP* So sorry that I missed you!


:bfp: ALERT!!!*CMONBABYYY, LARA+SAM+BUMP, and PINKORBLUE11*CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## immy11

fiona23 said:


> immy11 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have been feeling funny in my tummy/uterus so I have been testing with my 10miu ic's, but bfn everyday (I'm only 8dpo). I remembered that I got a positive on a frer before ic with my last pregnancy (ended in mc). So today I went and got some frers and it was a bfn but after 10mins I took apart the test, lol. Anyway there is a very very faint line and I'm 99% sure it's pink. I'm not getting too excited as it was after the time limit and my last pg was a mc.. So I will update in the morning, hopefully the line is darker :) :)
> 
> Really sorry to hear you had a mc and are back here xClick to expand...

So sorry about your mc too Fiona, I hope we will both be in the 1st trimester again soon. Fx for you x


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies congrats on your BFP's i hope you all have a H&H 9months


----------



## DaisyQ

Prorated pregnancy rate on this thread is 28% so far this month - pretty dang good, and a lot higher than 20% which is the norm!


----------



## goodvibes2

still no af for me i will be testing hopefully friday morning.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to all the BFP's in here! WOW! Gives me so much hope. Wishing everyone BFPS sooner than later...

Anyways, I'm 11 dpo and I'm having a hard time holding out to test. So tempting!

I've had symptoms this 2ww. 2-8 dpo increased Watery CM, 4 dpo Vivid Dream, 4-7 dpo itchy nipples. 6-11 dpo cramps, 8-11 dpo sore boobs. 

Just so hard because I've had symptoms other cycles and turned out BFN. No matter how I start the 2ww it always turns me crazy.

Baby Dust to all... Hope the witch plans on staying away for 36+ weeks! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Stats update - we're currently at a 19% success rate, which means we still have another 22 BFP's left to find before we get to the average 30%.

Good luck to all of those still in the running to get their Christmas puddings!


----------



## Mrskg

I love your stats ickle when I saw 37 I wondered what the % was an hey you've posted!

Congrats on allmthe new bfp's xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations on all the bfps and thanks ickle for the stats. Hopefully one of them left is mine.

Tested this morning and got another bfn. Symptom wise I had some really bad cramps last night thought af would have been here this morning as they were so bad. Had a look on my Ff chart journal and i had the same at 10 dpo when I got my last bfp. Temps are all.but mirroring that chart too. Other symptoms include bloating, thirst and really itchy sore boobs.


----------



## Mrskg

Ooooh debzie ive so got everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## orchid667

Hi All,

Glad to see all the BFPs. 

AFM - 8dpo and not much to report except a substantial temp drop at 6dpo that went right back up to the highest point this cycle. I'm cautious about it though because I've had a sore throat for about 5 days which could mean I have some cold that could mess with my temps. 

Heading to in-laws for holidays soon and would love to know one way or the other so I don't have to make up reasons not to have a drink ... suppose I can use the cold as a reason!

GL to all. 
Orchid


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Ladies



I was just wanting to say Merry Christmas to everyone, as I know a lot of you will be going to see family and friends and may not be online for a few days!
would also love to say thank you to all of you, for being so supportive when I can be a bit of a nut about all this TTC stuff! You are all wonderful women! :D

Merry Christmas!

:xmas6: :xmas16: :xmas9:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Merry christmas too!! I really don't know what I'd have done without you girls this year.......so thank you too!! You all so deserve to get your xmas BFP's and for all of those out for this month have a good time catching the eggy for a great start to 2012! You are absolute angels in my eyes all of you, always there for me and non judgemental. Lot's of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:merry christmas to all! GL Friday testers!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Ladies on your :bfp:s ... wonderful news :hugs2:

FXd for any Ladies who are still going to test this year ... and for everyone else, a special sprinkling of :dust: for 2012 ...

AFM - we haven't received the results from the 5th SA and other tests the last doctor has had done for my DH. I have been a bit depressed the past week or so (just hormones before getting period, Christmas blues, as I can't be with my family, and general frustration of not knowing whether we will be able to do ICSI, or be told that we can't have children and coming to terms with it)... it would just be good to know what's going on. But even once those tests come back, they will probably have to do a testicular biopsy (and I am hoping that they will be able to gather some :spermy: to freeze, so that we can start getting our hopes up) ... I'm kinda scared of what the result of the biopsy will be. All the doctors have said that the DH's hormones are fine, the scan showed that there doesn't seem to be any blockage, so there is really no explanation as to the lack of sperm (practically 0 and the ones there with bad motility) in his semen... Just my little rant... :(

Ever since I was 13 (last time I had Christmas with all my family together) it has been my dream that I will be able to make Christmas magical and special for my family... and ... it's kinda hard not knowing, whether this dream will ever come true...

Wishing you special ladies all a wonderfully festive Christmas Season!!!

:dust:
Bubu.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the BFPs, what a great early christmas present to have. Hope there are a lot more getting their most wanted present. :thumbup:

AFM: I'm around 8/10DPO and I've got practically no symptoms again. Did have one slightly achy boob the other night, but it disappeared pretty quickly. Compared to all the symptoms I've experienced since May this is such a quiet 2ww that it's pretty bizarre.


----------



## asibling4gi04

bubumaci, can you use donor samples if DH does not have? Or is he against that idea?/ I read your post and brought me to tears! NEVER give up on a dream sweetie..Especially one that you have carried for this long! Hugs and best wishes!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks MsBabes! And good luck to you! Sometimes the quiet 2wws are the ones that surprise us..Often times otherwise,. we mistake PMS symptoms for preggo symptoms as they are so similar and we are looking for any sign!

I had very few in my 2ww but here they are...

Leg cramps,

Thirsty all of the time,

Emotional (crying for nothing)

frequent hunger.

Right "B" itchy and sore and needle like pokes.

A few light stabs in sides here and there.

No Nausea, not too tired.. Hope this helps!


----------



## mrsevewat1

So i came on here the other day because i just knew af was coming but she hasn't shown yet. No cramps and no more watery cm. I believe she's still coming, and can't really b sure she's late til after cd49 cuz that's how long one of my cycles was in the last 4months. I dnt kno what's goin on so i tested yesterday and it was bfn but still mo af. I was reading online about the position and feeling of ur cervis before af and they say it should b hard and low. My cervix is soft and very high-very. Idk what to think...just thought id share! I will test again Christmas morning, if u wanna change my date mrsmm, thanks much! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good luck MRSEVEWAT1! I will be thinking about you! I truly do not know about the cervical position but I think once you inplant, it gets firm and closes? They also say this could happen early or later in some women depending on their bodies so it is hard to say!:hugs:


----------



## CmonBabyyy

My cervix is high, and soft, and I got my BFP yesterday. I think cervix position/firmness is different for everybody. 

Update: Actually, TMI! I just checked, and it's so high that I can't even feel it, but everything feels super soft up there, LOL.


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx!! Mine is medium high and definitely on the soft side. Eeeeeeeee!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Yay!!! Good luck! That's one of the ways I knew something was up. My cervix is usually extremely low & super firm when AF is due, but it never dropped or hardened.


----------



## daydream

Hello all,

AF flew in for me this morning. Thankfully I have the day off and can take it easy. On to January! Coming up this month for us we have CD 3 blood draws for me, bloodwork for DH, SIS scheduled for next Wednesday (along with going over our bloodwork results), and urology consult for DH on the 12th. Looking forward to getting answers and getting a plan set up.


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!! :*IMMY11!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, and WABBLIT*:paper:


:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *LEINZLOVE*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*GOODVIBES* I hope that Friday brings you some dark BFP lines!:dust:


*ORCHID667*When are you testing? I am sure that you can use the cold as the "reason":dust:


*DEBZIE* Give it a little more time, I am sure that we will see BFP lines:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* Wishing you a Very Merry Christmas! :xmas6:


*BUBUMACI* Hey Hun! Thanks so much for stopping in! I wish you the best over the holidays! I hope that you are able to enjoy the family and not concentrate on the TTC situation at hand. You WILL be adding an addition to that by next Christmas Hun!!! I have the faith! :hugs::xmas6:


*MRSEVEWAT1* I will change your date, those symptoms are sounding sooo good! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*DAYDREAM!!


LADIES When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 147 to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer!  


AFM... TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies 


*First Page Cheerfully Updated* Pass the word that the January & February threads are posted.*


----------



## asibling4gi04

good luck with the Jan cycle MRSMMS..How exciting! Yayyy!


----------



## paula181

* ladies any of you that got your BFP did any of you spot before hand?? Congrats by the way 

xx*


----------



## asibling4gi04

I did not spot at all but spotting is normal and could be Implantation Bleeding! Thanks on the congrats!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

I got my implantation bleeding (spotting) at 11DPO and got my urine BFP at 17DPO. If you get IB, it can take 4-6 days for a BFP to show on a HPT.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

No spotting here either but agree with sibling. :) 

*MM~* Glad you're inseminations will start again next month, sending tons of :dust: your way. :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM jan WILL be your month sending lots of pma an baby dust your way xxx


----------



## lillichloe

I have been out for december for awhile but I wanted to pop over and see how the rest of you are doing. Congrats to the new BFPs and to the ladies still in the chase I hope you catch that egg :dust: 
MrsMM-So glad you are back to donations in January lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## orchid667

Hi MrsMM,

I should test the day after Christmas, but may start testing early. I don't actually expect anything, but if I got lucky it would be such a nice "home made" Christmas present for my in-laws. But you are right... in the mean time, the cold is as good an excuse as any not to drink - and DH and I are good at swapping glasses so he can drink my wine. Did that at a party during the TWW a few months ago. We actually found it very funny to play the game.

Glad you will be back to trying in January! GL

Orchid


----------



## Leinzlove

Come on ladies... Lets all get those Christmas BFP's. I'm going crazy in my 2ww. I can't help it no matter how hard I try. My body loves playing tricks on me.

Thanks for the warm welcome. You know we're all crazy for wanting to be 9 months pregnant in August. Haha! And the good news is... Some of us are just days away from finding out WE'RE PREGNANT! Hopefully, all of us!! Could be!! :)


----------



## Thaynes

I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Plus side of being 9 months in August is you have this huge belly and you can walk around with your shirt rolled up and tan your belly! My bestie did this all last summer. Tummy Tan! And you can pee in any store downtown without them making you buy something to use the washroom when you're on a walk cause you're pregnant and people are nice like that!


----------



## Leinzlove

MommaAlexis said:


> Plus side of being 9 months in August is you have this huge belly and you can walk around with your shirt rolled up and tan your belly! My bestie did this all last summer. Tummy Tan! And you can pee in any store downtown without them making you buy something to use the washroom when you're on a walk cause you're pregnant and people are nice like that!

I never thought of it like that! But, the tan belly would be awesome! I thought about being miserable, keeping to the air. But either way at the end you are always miserable. 

Sending you lots and lots of :dust: & Hoping you get that dreamed about :xmas9::bfp:!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha there's always a plus side when it comes to babies! They pooped on your lap? It's cool, at least they didn't try to eat it. Hehe.


----------



## debzie

Temp decline this morning and really have the geeling i am out this month. Saved myselfthe agony of line spotting this morning. Trying to keep busy which is easy with the run up to christmas. Just braved our local.butchers and supermarket now going to buy flowers.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it's an implantation dip but good on you for not testing. It's just stressful and that's the last thing anyone needs at this time of year!


----------



## asibling4gi04

good luck ladies! I am so excited to see you reach your BFPS!:happydance::flower::baby::hugs:


----------



## minni2906

Thaynes said:


> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:

I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:


Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.


----------



## annmariecrisp

minni2906 said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.Click to expand...

I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

10 dpo today and huge temp rise. I'd be really excited if I didn't attribute it to the progesterone cream I'm taking. AF is due in 2-3 days. Ahh! Have a feeling she will be late no matter what because of the cream...


----------



## goodvibes2

thank you mrs.mm. Fertility Friend moved my crosshairs from being like 34 days past ovulation to only 3. LOL..i hate this cycle.


----------



## LadyRoy

I have had such bad sleep in the past few days that I have not taken my temperature at all! No idea whether I have OV or not!

Testing on Christmas day regardless LOL


----------



## Thaynes

minni2906 said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.Click to expand...

if I left the cooking up to OH we would starve, only eat frozen food, or die of food poisoning. Lol:dohh: House really is amazing though. What kind of books are you into.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!! :*MINDGAMES77 and PLASTIKPONY!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT, and IMMY11*:paper:


:wave: I'd like to send you a warm welcome to the December 2011 BFP Party Ladies: *THAYNES*!!!! I am sorry to see some of you from November thread and some from months before, but, I have no doubt, that we are among those that will be getting some very lovely Christmas holiday news!!!:dust:


*GOODVIBES* hopefully that means it was a late OV, means you could still be a Dec tester. The chart looks good for 3DPO!:dust:


*ORCHID667* FXD!! Hoping you are able to give the in-laws a "home made" gift this year. Enjoy the glass swapping, does sound like fun!:dust:


*DEBZIE* I hope that this is implantation Hun!:dust:


*ASIBLING4* Thanks! I hope that Jan gets me into the 1st tri where we can be bump buddies!!

*PINKORB* Thanks! I'm excited to be back in the chase! Gotta join my TTC buddies in the 1st tri as Bump buddies!

*MRSKG* Thanks! I sure hope you are right! I am looking forward to all the drama of 1st tri!

*LILLICLOE* Thanks! Hopefully Jan is OUR month! :dust:


*DAISYQ* Chart is looking nice, FXD! :dust:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 169* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! _ 


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that the January & February threads are posted.


----------



## Thaynes

annmariecrisp said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.Click to expand...
> 
> I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxxClick to expand...

Haha. Baking has been my bigs form of distraction during the wait. My friends come over and complain that I'm making their pants tighter. I'm not that good at it so I have to concentrate alot. Best thing ever- watching House while baking. Lol. Six days till test what should I bake today?


----------



## annmariecrisp

Thaynes said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.Click to expand...
> 
> I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha. Baking has been my bigs form of distraction during the wait. My friends come over and complain that I'm making their pants tighter. I'm not that good at it so I have to concentrate alot. Best thing ever- watching House while baking. Lol. Six days till test what should I bake today?Click to expand...

Mince Pies!!! I love homemade ones with icing sugar dusted on the top!! I've got loads of friends coming tonight for nibbles and vino!! Big football game on tonight so OH has people coming to watch that too....so a nice full house!I've just noticed we are the same dpo!! when are you going to test?? xxx do you think you've caught the eggi this month? xxx any symptoms xxx


----------



## Thaynes

annmariecrisp said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start testing on the 28th of this month. I would start sooner but I don't want to take tests to visit our families. They have a tendency to look through our bags when we aren't around. Crazy people :shrug:. If someone likes reading, cooking,and House starring Huge Laurie, I'm looking for a ttc/bump buddy. :thumbup:
> 
> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.Click to expand...
> 
> I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha. Baking has been my bigs form of distraction during the wait. My friends come over and complain that I'm making their pants tighter. I'm not that good at it so I have to concentrate alot. Best thing ever- watching House while baking. Lol. Six days till test what should I bake today?Click to expand...
> 
> Mince Pies!!! I love homemade ones with icing sugar dusted on the top!! I've got loads of friends coming tonight for nibbles and vino!! Big football game on tonight so OH has people coming to watch that too....so a nice full house!I've just noticed we are the same dpo!! when are you going to test?? xxx do you think you've caught the eggi this month? xxx any symptoms xxxClick to expand...

I'm hoping so. I've had fatigue, nausea, sensitive breasts, some light cramping, and I've been very irritable. I caved and tested yesterday. BFN of course. I'm going to try and wait till the 28th. What about you? My names Traci btw.


----------



## annmariecrisp

I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:


Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.[/QUOTE]

I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxx[/QUOTE]

Haha. Baking has been my bigs form of distraction during the wait. My friends come over and complain that I'm making their pants tighter. I'm not that good at it so I have to concentrate alot. Best thing ever- watching House while baking. Lol. Six days till test what should I bake today?[/QUOTE]

Mince Pies!!! I love homemade ones with icing sugar dusted on the top!! I've got loads of friends coming tonight for nibbles and vino!! Big football game on tonight so OH has people coming to watch that too....so a nice full house!I've just noticed we are the same dpo!! when are you going to test?? xxx do you think you've caught the eggi this month? xxx any symptoms xxx[/QUOTE]

I'm hoping so. I've had fatigue, nausea, sensitive breasts, some light cramping, and I've been very irritable. I caved and tested yesterday. BFN of course. I'm going to try and wait till the 28th. What about you? My names Traci btw.[/QUOTE]

I've been the same this month, tired and really lost my rag this morning with the cat!! poor thing :) Yeah I tested too and BFN don't really know what else to expect really but oh well...I'm gonna test saturday morning and sunday morning just wanna know if I can drink over crimbo or not hehe :) Oooooo your symptoms sounds really promising....I've found that I've gone off my food and am so tired and had mental hot flushes this morning!! xxx finger x'd for us both, it would be mad if we just met and then both got our bfp's then we could be bump buddies hehe xxx


----------



## Thaynes

Double post


----------



## Thaynes

annmariecrisp said:


> I like reading and love House! Not so big on cooking though, I leave that to DH! :flower: But my cycles are very irregular right now, so I may not be the best ttc buddy. :nope:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF, or a BFP. CD 63.

I love cooking and reading and have got House on DVD to watch but haven't seen it yet...so between the 2 of us we tick all 3 boxes :)) xxx[/QUOTE]

Haha. Baking has been my bigs form of distraction during the wait. My friends come over and complain that I'm making their pants tighter. I'm not that good at it so I have to concentrate alot. Best thing ever- watching House while baking. Lol. Six days till test what should I bake today?[/QUOTE]

Mince Pies!!! I love homemade ones with icing sugar dusted on the top!! I've got loads of friends coming tonight for nibbles and vino!! Big football game on tonight so OH has people coming to watch that too....so a nice full house!I've just noticed we are the same dpo!! when are you going to test?? xxx do you think you've caught the eggi this month? xxx any symptoms xxx[/QUOTE]

I'm hoping so. I've had fatigue, nausea, sensitive breasts, some light cramping, and I've been very irritable. I caved and tested yesterday. BFN of course. I'm going to try and wait till the 28th. What about you? My names Traci btw.[/QUOTE]

I've been the same this month, tired and really lost my rag this morning with the cat!! poor thing :) Yeah I tested too and BFN don't really know what else to expect really but oh well...I'm gonna test saturday morning and sunday morning just wanna know if I can drink over crimbo or not hehe :) Oooooo your symptoms sounds really promising....I've found that I've gone off my food and am so tired and had mental hot flushes this morning!! xxx finger x'd for us both, it would be mad if we just met and then both got our bfp's then we could be bump buddies hehe xxx[/QUOTE]

:thumbup: That would be awesome. Haha. September 6th due date. That would mean two children with birthdays in would we for me. Are you hoping for a girl or a boy.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All

Just like to wish you all a very *Merry Christmas and a safe New Years**.*
I'm keeping myself busy at the mo with alot happening at work then the get everything ready for christmas rush in the evenings lol 

Well I think I am 5dpo but could be as many as 9dpo today but not sure as FF keeps moving my crosshairs very confusing lol 

Had a huge dip below coverline this morning so hoping it will come back up again tomorrow as its wayyyyyyyy to early for that ugly :witch: to be showing her face, also getting lots of minor cramping and pressure but nothing like I get when AF is on her way. 
Been very emotional today as my eldest son is not with me for Christmas this year (he lives in another country) and every time i even think about it i start crying. ohhhh boy here i go again, snif snif. 
Also lots of watery cm which feels like i have wet myself but i know i haven't 

OOOhhh boy I often wonder why I am putting myself through this all again as I am in my early 40's with 2 older children one who has flown the nest (DS) and my DD who lives at home and is a tornado on 2 feet but I think about the look on OH face when i tell him that we have our little one on the way and it keeps me going ( OH doesnt have any of his own but would love one)

Ohhh well back to the kitchen and more cooking for me roll on tomorrow when its all done hehehehe

Congrats to all that have got their :bfp: and H&H 9 months to you all
FXed to all those that are due to test hope you get your :bfp:

Good luck and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test xxxx

:hugs: to all the :witch: has visited this month

TAKE CARE ALL xxxx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Ladies, I've run into a few people in the 1st tri area worried about how to pay for maternity leave... This is something that needs to be taken care of prior to confirmed pregnancy... Please look into if you aren't sure you're covered... (United States ladies especially!!!)

link: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ity-leave-coverage-before-youre-preggers.html


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MrsMM24 said:


> *PINKORB* Thanks! I'm excited to be back in the chase! Gotta join my TTC buddies in the 1st tri as Bump buddies!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello all, hope everyone enjoys their Holiday! I am out this month, AF cramps started today. See you all next month. For all the BFP's have a happy and healthy nine months. For the rest of us, keep the faith and 2012 will bring us much success.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just got my bfp omg


----------



## sg0720

congratulations


----------



## babyfeva

OMG, congrats MommaAlexis


----------



## Thaynes

Congrats.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

LadyRoy said:


> I have had such bad sleep in the past few days that I have not taken my temperature at all! No idea whether I have OV or not!
> 
> Testing on Christmas day regardless LOL

I also have a daughter that was born April 2011. What a miracle! Hoping this is your month!



mommy2be7772 said:


> Hello all, hope everyone enjoys their Holiday! I am out this month, AF cramps started today. See you all next month. For all the BFP's have a happy and healthy nine months. For the rest of us, keep the faith and 2012 will bring us much success.

Sorry to hear that! Next month will be the one!



MommaAlexis said:


> Just got my bfp omg

Congratulations!! Woooo-hoooo! Wishing you a H & H nine months.

As for me... I'm still waiting to test. Getting so close to finding out. So excited that It could be a Christmas BFP. And nervous that its not... 
Symptoms galore. Hopes up! 

Hoping everyone in this thread gets the Christmas BFP!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi ladies 

How is everyone today ?

Well my temp came charging up again this morning to pre dip levels (dropped by 0.4 and up today by 0.6) and FF didnt move my crosshairs again so it looks like I'm 6DPO today so on track to test New Years. Here's hoping Fxed xxx

I did a bit of reading yesterday about post ovulation dips and see that its very common for women to have an estrogen boost at between 2-3dpo causing a dip in daily temps.
This is also more commonly found in charts of women who return a :bfp: than not, hence why they tend to call it an implantation dip, but not getting my hopes up to high as they can also be in :bfn: charts but not so common.


Congrats MommaAlexis on you :bfp: a Happy and Healthy 9 months 
FXed for all those still to test xx

Merry Xmas all


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 said:


> *BUBUMACI* Hey Hun! Thanks so much for stopping in! I wish you the best over the holidays! I hope that you are able to enjoy the family and not concentrate on the TTC situation at hand. You WILL be adding an addition to that by next Christmas Hun!!! I have the faith! :hugs::xmas6:

:wave: MrsMM :hugs2: Thank you Sweetie! Haven't forgotten your pictures btw - just busy with Quarter End work and things. Somehow, I do find the time to read away in here though ... :blush: DH's family are really sweet and we will be there tomorrow night. Not the same as my family ... and my Grandma (who is 99 ... 100 in September - I swore, as long as she was around, that I would spend Christmas Eve with her... not happening this year) - but they are good to me. Thank you for your faith in us - it really will be a miracle :kiss:



asibling4gi04 said:


> bubumaci, can you use donor samples if DH does not have? Or is he against that idea?/ I read your post and brought me to tears! NEVER give up on a dream sweetie..Especially one that you have carried for this long! Hugs and best wishes!:hugs:

Thank you so much for your post asibling! To be very honest, the question hasn't arisen yet. I asked tentatively at one point, if we were not able to get pregnant via the clinic, whether he would consider adoption. He negated it point blank and said he did not want to raise a child that wasn't his / where we didn't know what was in the genes etc. etc. I don't know what his views on a donor sample would be, but I don't think they would be very positive. But I really keep taking it day by day and thinking "we will cross that bridge if and when we come to it" ... especially since he probably needs time to think about things and get used to the idea. After our first appointment, he had said that he would not have the testicular biopsy, if it got that far... a month or two later, he has said that he would have it ...
I am not sure how I feel about it either ... I have always known that I want children - and the miracle of carrying, internally nurturing and giving birth to a baby is for me one of the wonders of the world ... but I am not sure, that I want that at any price - certainly not, if it would make my DH uncomfortable. On the one hand, I would welcome any child who needs a home and care with open arms - on the other, I really want to make a baby with my DH... we shall see what 2012 brings. But thank you really for your kind words!!!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## immy11

Helloooo! How is everyone? Congrats on the bfp's and sorry to all those who af got.

As for me i'm pretty confused but a little hopeful.
At 9dpo I had a verrry faint line on a frer only when i took it apart and im sure the line had pink in it.
Then at 10dpo a hugely :bfn: on a frer. 
Today (11dpo) I have a faint but defiantly pink :bfp: on a frer YAY!

I'm exited but I'm worried that maybe I have slow rising hcg and i'm having another mc. I haven't even had a period after the mc so i'm very lucky to have this bfp so soon.
Anyway i'm going to try not to worry and hopefully my little pink line will gradually become darker :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

immy11 said:


> Helloooo! How is everyone? Congrats on the bfp's and sorry to all those who af got.
> 
> As for me i'm pretty confused but a little hopeful.
> At 9dpo I had a verrry faint line on a frer only when i took it apart and im sure the line had pink in it.
> Then at 10dpo a hugely :bfn: on a frer.
> Today (11dpo) I have a faint but defiantly pink :bfp: on a frer YAY!
> 
> I'm exited but I'm worried that maybe I have slow rising hcg and i'm having another mc. I haven't even had a period after the mc so i'm very lucky to have this bfp so soon.
> Anyway i'm going to try not to worry and hopefully my little pink line will gradually become darker :)

Congrats honey and good luck I hope it darkens up for you xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Bubumaci, I understand completely sweetie! I guess you can cross that bridge IF you must come to it! I would think if DH changed his mind about the biiopsy, you never know what the future may hold. Keep your spirits up! Miracles do happen! So many times I have read about men who intentionally have a vasectomy to avoid pregnancy and by some miracle (dna proven) they impregnate their partner. SO YES ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE! Especially when it is your dream and you follow it! I am so hopeful for you! I will be following you through 2012 up until you are holding your bundle! I have been on BNB for almost 2 years and love it here! The ladies are priceless and full of info and support! HAPPY HOLIDAYS HUN! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

IMMY my lines were squintable lines at 11dpo, They just started to progress at 15dpo! Every test is diff, every pregnancy and every woman! Do not be discouraged! You may not have implanted until 9 or 10 dpo. I think thats what happened to me. And HCG only doubles every 2 days so hang in there. do you have pics?? Hugs and best wishes..CONGRATS!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PS) IMMY...If you would like I can post my 11dpo frer on here..


----------



## annmariecrisp

asibling4gi04 said:


> PS) IMMY...If you would like I can post my 11dpo frer on here..

I'd like to see that too please hon xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

you got it! Give me a sec to find it on my work pc lol! shhh!!


----------



## DBZ34

tigerlillie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How is everyone today ?
> 
> Well my temp came charging up again this morning to pre dip levels (dropped by 0.4 and up today by 0.6) and FF didnt move my crosshairs again so it looks like I'm 6DPO today so on track to test New Years. Here's hoping Fxed xxx
> 
> I did a bit of reading yesterday about post ovulation dips and see that its very common for women to have an estrogen boost at between 2-3dpo causing a dip in daily temps.
> This is also more commonly found in charts of women who return a :bfp: than not, hence why they tend to call it an implantation dip, but not getting my hopes up to high as they can also be in :bfn: charts but not so common.
> 
> 
> Congrats MommaAlexis on you :bfp: a Happy and Healthy 9 months
> FXed for all those still to test xx
> 
> Merry Xmas all

I've read about the estrogen dips as well, but they usually appear early in the cycle, like around 4-5 DPO. Those aren't the ones classed as implantation dips though. Those are just the fluctuation of hormones in your body and are more common than people think.

The dips that occur later in the cycle at like 7-11 DPO are the ones that are called implantation dips because it can take the egg 5-7 days to reach the uterus and then can implant anywhere from 6-12 DPO. So a dip (and a rise after it) during those days is more likely to be an implantation dip. But, as you said, women who get BFNs can also have a dip in their charts around this time. It is less common, but it does happen (I learned that the hard way last cycle). But women who don't get implantation dips on their charts can also get BFPs... Every woman's body is different.

The temps after the implantation dip can also give a clue as to whether it was implantation or not. In many cases, after implantation, the woman's temps shoot up after the dip, higher than it was previously, making their charts triphastic. It doesn't always happen, but when it does, it can definitely be a good sign.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am posting 11, 12 and 15dpo
 



Attached Files:







elevndpo.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 60


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to the latest of the BFP's :thumbup:


AFM: I'm about 10/12DPO and it's still fairly quiet on the symptoms side. Normally by now I've experiencing loads of things by now, from headaches, nausea, cramps, gas, dizziness and such, but had none of it. Only thing that does keep appearing and disappearing is my sore and sometimes heavy feeling boobs (been like it for over a week), my fella even thinks that they are a little bigger but I'm not convinced.


----------



## asibling4gi04

missbabes can you test?


----------



## missbabes

asibling4gi04 said:


> missbabes can you test?

Not planning on testing until the 29th. Tested too early last month, so not going to make the same mistake again.

Then again if my fella gets his way then I won't be testing until next year, but we'll see. :haha:


----------



## fiona23

immy11 said:


> Helloooo! How is everyone? Congrats on the bfp's and sorry to all those who af got.
> 
> As for me i'm pretty confused but a little hopeful.
> At 9dpo I had a verrry faint line on a frer only when i took it apart and im sure the line had pink in it.
> Then at 10dpo a hugely :bfn: on a frer.
> Today (11dpo) I have a faint but defiantly pink :bfp: on a frer YAY!
> 
> I'm exited but I'm worried that maybe I have slow rising hcg and i'm having another mc. I haven't even had a period after the mc so i'm very lucky to have this bfp so soon.
> Anyway i'm going to try not to worry and hopefully my little pink line will gradually become darker :)

I know exactly how you feel, I'm gonna be terrified when I finally get my bfp again. I'm keeping my fx for you x x


----------



## debzie

12dpo today another bfn...on a more positive note temps are back up this morning.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MISSBABES. GOOD LUCK..WILL BE STICKING AROUND FOR YOUR TESTING RESULT TO HOPEFULLY SEE YOUR BFP! HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Loving your progression asibling x

Debzie I'm still holding out for that bfp for you xxxxx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

This was my faint positive at 10DPO... I had my blood test confirmed at 12DPO. The only reason I tested then was a dip in my temp at 8DPO... on the theory that the hormone takes 2 days to double from implantation...
Also, I had a dip @ 5 DPO which I found out was a normal / every month occurance in some women...
Every woman is different... when the faint pink line appears, how faint it is... 
I haven't had any symptoms yet, which as crazy as it sounds... I'd like a little reassurance other than high temps and no AF...
Good luck ladies, have a safe and Merry Christmas / New Years!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3029[1].jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tigerlillie

DBZ34 said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How is everyone today ?
> 
> Well my temp came charging up again this morning to pre dip levels (dropped by 0.4 and up today by 0.6) and FF didnt move my crosshairs again so it looks like I'm 6DPO today so on track to test New Years. Here's hoping Fxed xxx
> 
> I did a bit of reading yesterday about post ovulation dips and see that its very common for women to have an estrogen boost at between 2-3dpo causing a dip in daily temps.
> This is also more commonly found in charts of women who return a :bfp: than not, hence why they tend to call it an implantation dip, but not getting my hopes up to high as they can also be in :bfn: charts but not so common.
> 
> 
> Congrats MommaAlexis on you :bfp: a Happy and Healthy 9 months
> FXed for all those still to test xx
> 
> Merry Xmas all
> 
> I've read about the estrogen dips as well, but they usually appear early in the cycle, like around 4-5 DPO. Those aren't the ones classed as implantation dips though. Those are just the fluctuation of hormones in your body and are more common than people think.
> 
> The dips that occur later in the cycle at like 7-11 DPO are the ones that are called implantation dips because it can take the egg 5-7 days to reach the uterus and then can implant anywhere from 6-12 DPO. So a dip (and a rise after it) during those days is more likely to be an implantation dip. But, as you said, women who get BFNs can also have a dip in their charts around this time. It is less common, but it does happen (I learned that the hard way last cycle). But women who don't get implantation dips on their charts can also get BFPs... Every woman's body is different.
> 
> The temps after the implantation dip can also give a clue as to whether it was implantation or not. In many cases, after implantation, the woman's temps shoot up after the dip, higher than it was previously, making their charts triphastic. It doesn't always happen, but when it does, it can definitely be a good sign.Click to expand...

Hi Deb34,


I look back now and see that the way i worded my posting could have been mis-understood, I do apologise. 

What i was trying to say is that it is normal for women to have a dip at around 2-3DPO due to an estrogen boost then temps go back up. But anything later than that could be an implantation dip(and I stress COULD BE).

I have read so much conflicting information on when an egg enters the uterus the 5-7 day is an average where for some women it can happen as early as 3 days and some later, also implantation is an average of 6-12 days this also can happen earlier for some than others. so an implantation dip can happen anywhere from 5days - 12 days depending on the individual women with some not getting one at all. 
Thats why some women show a faint BFP at 7-9 DPO as it takes 2 -4days for the HCG to start building up enough to show on a HPT depending on the womens body.

Each women is different and how her body works is different and medical science tends to work on averages due to not exactly knowing whats happening to each and every women and we must not forget that we are individuals and that not everything can go to text book with some womens bodies working faster than others.

I wish you all the best in getting your :bfp:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - the witch is going to make you wait until christmas day to find out lol! Crossing everything that it was an implantation dip yesterday :)


----------



## bubumaci

asibling4gi04 said:


> :hugs:Bubumaci, I understand completely sweetie! I guess you can cross that bridge IF you must come to it! I would think if DH changed his mind about the biiopsy, you never know what the future may hold. Keep your spirits up! Miracles do happen! So many times I have read about men who intentionally have a vasectomy to avoid pregnancy and by some miracle (dna proven) they impregnate their partner. SO YES ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE! Especially when it is your dream and you follow it! I am so hopeful for you! I will be following you through 2012 up until you are holding your bundle! I have been on BNB for almost 2 years and love it here! The ladies are priceless and full of info and support! HAPPY HOLIDAYS HUN! :hugs:

:) Thank you! That is pretty amazing, that some men have a vasectomy to prevent pregancy and it doesn't even work... and here is my darling Hubby, has never had anything done, is perfectly healthy, has normal hormones etc. etc. and for some reason, just doesn't ejaculate any sperm :( And the doctors are clueless as to why... no illness to cause infertility, testicles good size and not high up etc. etc. So perhaps the biopsy will give us the answers we are looking for.
Thank you again and ... just the idea of "holding my bundle" makes tears prick my eyes :hugs2:

Happy Holidays! xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrskg said:


> Loving your progression asibling x
> 
> Debzie I'm still holding out for that bfp for you xxxxx




ickle pand said:


> Debzie - the witch is going to make you wait until christmas day to find out lol! Crossing everything that it was an implantation dip yesterday :)


Thanks ladies but the witch arrived at lunch time, another 27 day cycle but a shorter LP of 11 days. Just been looking back at my year of charts and it seems that no matter what the witch arrives around 14-15 days after my first positive opk. Going to use that as a marker I think and maybe have a cycle off from temping. Next cycle is a none starter on the ttc front as OH will be working away again. Onto February.

Just want also to thank MRSMM once again for all your kind words and support and most of all PMA... Thanks so much.


----------



## BellyBumpLove

I'm out 2 days early :cry: 

Witch got me on CD25... 

At least it wont be a let down Christmas morning now...

Congrats to all the ladies with bfp and best of luck to all the ladies joining me next month! Bring it on 2012!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

BUB, hopefully the biopsy can lead in to answers and alternative routes if need be and maybe if the doc suggests them, hubby will be more willing to keep an open mind! One way or another I am sure if you keep up your dream, it will happen sweetie..I am here if you need to tear, laugh, joke, scream, pout! :hugs:


----------



## missbabes

asibling4gi04 said:


> MISSBABES. GOOD LUCK..WILL BE STICKING AROUND FOR YOUR TESTING RESULT TO HOPEFULLY SEE YOUR BFP! HUGS!:hugs:

Thank you :flower:

Would be very awesome if it did happen.

Good luck with your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs::hugs: debzie xxx


----------



## DBZ34

tigerlillie said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How is everyone today ?
> 
> Well my temp came charging up again this morning to pre dip levels (dropped by 0.4 and up today by 0.6) and FF didnt move my crosshairs again so it looks like I'm 6DPO today so on track to test New Years. Here's hoping Fxed xxx
> 
> I did a bit of reading yesterday about post ovulation dips and see that its very common for women to have an estrogen boost at between 2-3dpo causing a dip in daily temps.
> This is also more commonly found in charts of women who return a :bfp: than not, hence why they tend to call it an implantation dip, but not getting my hopes up to high as they can also be in :bfn: charts but not so common.
> 
> 
> Congrats MommaAlexis on you :bfp: a Happy and Healthy 9 months
> FXed for all those still to test xx
> 
> Merry Xmas all
> 
> I've read about the estrogen dips as well, but they usually appear early in the cycle, like around 4-5 DPO. Those aren't the ones classed as implantation dips though. Those are just the fluctuation of hormones in your body and are more common than people think.
> 
> The dips that occur later in the cycle at like 7-11 DPO are the ones that are called implantation dips because it can take the egg 5-7 days to reach the uterus and then can implant anywhere from 6-12 DPO. So a dip (and a rise after it) during those days is more likely to be an implantation dip. But, as you said, women who get BFNs can also have a dip in their charts around this time. It is less common, but it does happen (I learned that the hard way last cycle). But women who don't get implantation dips on their charts can also get BFPs... Every woman's body is different.
> 
> The temps after the implantation dip can also give a clue as to whether it was implantation or not. In many cases, after implantation, the woman's temps shoot up after the dip, higher than it was previously, making their charts triphastic. It doesn't always happen, but when it does, it can definitely be a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Deb34,
> 
> 
> I look back now and see that the way i worded my posting could have been mis-understood, I do apologise.
> 
> What i was trying to say is that it is normal for women to have a dip at around 2-3DPO due to an estrogen boost then temps go back up. But anything later than that could be an implantation dip(and I stress COULD BE).
> 
> I have read so much conflicting information on when an egg enters the uterus the 5-7 day is an average where for some women it can happen as early as 3 days and some later, also implantation is an average of 6-12 days this also can happen earlier for some than others. so an implantation dip can happen anywhere from 5days - 12 days depending on the individual women with some not getting one at all.
> Thats why some women show a faint BFP at 7-9 DPO as it takes 2 -4days for the HCG to start building up enough to show on a HPT depending on the womens body.
> 
> Each women is different and how her body works is different and medical science tends to work on averages due to not exactly knowing whats happening to each and every women and we must not forget that we are individuals and that not everything can go to text book with some womens bodies working faster than others.
> 
> I wish you all the best in getting your :bfp:Click to expand...


I see what you're getting at now and I think we're basically saying the same thing. Thanks for the clarification. :) (My estrogen dip happens at 4DPO most months and I read that this was about the normal time for them, which is why I mentioned that they could happen later than 2 DPO.) 

I didn't mean to imply that your dip wasn't an implantation dip, if that's the way you took it. I just wanted to clarify what you were saying, as it did seem a little confusing and I thought you were saying the dips at like 3-4 DPO were implantation dips. I suppose they could be, but they usually aren't. 

It's hard to know exactly what's going on in our bodies, so it's always hard to call it one way or another, unless it's really obvious. I tend to not say anything is concretely one way or the other, because I could be wrong and there's always the possibility that someone is in the minority. That's why I mentioned watching the temps after the dip. Those give a better clue as to what's going on most times. 

And sure, we're not machines and we don't all run on the same clock, which is why science works in averages and percentages. I didn't imply that everyone is the same, in fact, I said the opposite in my post. The time through the tubes and the length of time implantation can happen is given in a range for a reason. And sure, some women still fall out of that range, but many fall inside of it, so it's not incorrect to site those averages and ranges when giving information to a wider audience, because more likely than not, most will fall inside the range. It's not bad to have a guideline to compare things to. 

But regardless of all that jazz, I truly hope that your dip was implantation and that this is your cycle and you get your BFP this New Year's. It would be such a wonderful way to start the year. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies... Spent the past month moving into our new house... And I'm finally all set up. Hubby was out of town for work so I completely misses my chance for a December BFP but i am due to O soon so maybe January is the month for us! Now i am going to read all the posts I've missed! I've had serious withdrawals from everyone! Lol


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!! :*AMP26!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, LILYV, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT,MINDGAMES77 and PLASTIKPONY *:paper:


:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *MOMMAALEXIS and IMMY11*!! :bfp:


*TIGERLILLIE* hope that was an implantation dip, I can't wait!:dust:


*BUBMACI* I know it will be different not visiting with Grandma, but at the very least, you have an awesome in-law family to share it with, and WOW 99, Grandma is Awesome! PS - don't you love ASIB, she is one of my favs!


*DEBZIE* you know it is my pleasure! As well, you know it gives me hope to be some part of the PMA that sticks with you all during and through your journey! I will see you in Febraury! Safe travels to DH! :dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* so glad to see you again! Happy the house move went well too, I am sure it is awesome to be done right as the holiday comes. Jan and Feb links are on teh front page, come on over!:dust:


*MRSKG* Avatar pic is gorgeous!!!


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*MOMMY2BE7772, DEBZIE, and BELLYBUMPLOVE*!!:hugs:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 169* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! _ 


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: 


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that the January & February threads are posted.


----------



## holden_babez

Congratulations to all the new :bfp: ladies.. H & H ( months to u all..

and i am very sorry to all the ladies who the horrible :witch: found

MERRY CHRISTMAS to u all thou as its Christmas eve here in Australia (7:30am) I am excited for santa coming tonight, but not excited for the house cleaning and food preparing through-out today thou..

AFM - MS found me yesterday with a vengence.. I remember why i say every pregnancy that this is the last.. lol.. i dont like being sick.. i dont like feeling sick.. but LOVE everything else about being pregnant.. Just hope it gives me a bit of relief and not so full on tomorrow (christmas) morning as I have too much to do..
Who's silly idea was it to have christmas lunch at our house this year.. ahhhhhhhh..
Never mind, all our family knows so maybe they might throw in a few helping hands this time.. pfffttt would be a nice christmas gift...

anyway, best of luck everyone :dust: and have a safe and merry christmas

Skye xx


----------



## Leinzlove

BellyBumpLove said:


> I'm out 2 days early :cry:
> 
> Witch got me on CD25...
> 
> At least it wont be a let down Christmas morning now...
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with bfp and best of luck to all the ladies joining me next month! Bring it on 2012!!

Thank you! So sorry the witch showed up and got you! Sending you lots and lts of :dust: Hoping next month is the one...



taurusmom05 said:


> Hello ladies... Spent the past month moving into our new house... And I'm finally all set up. Hubby was out of town for work so I completely misses my chance for a December BFP but i am due to O soon so maybe January is the month for us! Now i am going to read all the posts I've missed! I've had serious withdrawals from everyone! Lol

Lots of :dust: to you, hoping next month is the one...



missbabes said:


> Congrats to the latest of the BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm about 10/12DPO and it's still fairly quiet on the symptoms side. Normally by now I've experiencing loads of things by now, from headaches, nausea, cramps, gas, dizziness and such, but had none of it. Only thing that does keep appearing and disappearing is my sore and sometimes heavy feeling boobs (been like it for over a week), my fella even thinks that they are a little bigger but I'm not convinced.

Your symptoms sound promising. Here's to us both getting an end of year. :bfp:



debzie said:


> 12dpo today another bfn...on a more positive note temps are back up this morning.

Hang in there. You could've experienced a implantation dip. Sounds promising. :) Lots of :dust: to you!!



EAandBA_TTC said:


> This was my faint positive at 10DPO... I had my blood test confirmed at 12DPO. The only reason I tested then was a dip in my temp at 8DPO... on the theory that the hormone takes 2 days to double from implantation...
> Also, I had a dip @ 5 DPO which I found out was a normal / every month occurance in some women...
> Every woman is different... when the faint pink line appears, how faint it is...
> I haven't had any symptoms yet, which as crazy as it sounds... I'd like a little reassurance other than high temps and no AF...
> Good luck ladies, have a safe and Merry Christmas / New Years!

Congratulations!! Any faint :bfp: is a great first step. Heres to it getting darker and darker!!



immy11 said:


> Helloooo! How is everyone? Congrats on the bfp's and sorry to all those who af got.
> 
> As for me i'm pretty confused but a little hopeful.
> At 9dpo I had a verrry faint line on a frer only when i took it apart and im sure the line had pink in it.
> Then at 10dpo a hugely :bfn: on a frer.
> Today (11dpo) I have a faint but defiantly pink :bfp: on a frer YAY!
> 
> I'm exited but I'm worried that maybe I have slow rising hcg and i'm having another mc. I haven't even had a period after the mc so i'm very lucky to have this bfp so soon.
> Anyway i'm going to try not to worry and hopefully my little pink line will gradually become darker :)

Congratulations! No causes to worry yet. However, you'll be doing it your whole life... Its what mothers do. No help about it. Have a H & H nine months!!


----------



## missbabes

Leinzlove said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the latest of the BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm about 10/12DPO and it's still fairly quiet on the symptoms side. Normally by now I've experiencing loads of things by now, from headaches, nausea, cramps, gas, dizziness and such, but had none of it. Only thing that does keep appearing and disappearing is my sore and sometimes heavy feeling boobs (been like it for over a week), my fella even thinks that they are a little bigger but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising. Here's to us both getting an end of year. :bfp:Click to expand...

Just realised that I wrote that awfully, so hope it reads how I meant it to :haha:

Thanks though, and lots of :dust: for you too


----------



## missbabes

Oh dear, barely minutes after posting and I'm pretty sure that AF is starting already :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, no hun... I hope its implantation spotting and not the :witch: showing up to get you!

Dang the 2ww its enough to drive any woman mad....


----------



## missbabes

Leinzlove said:


> Oh, no hun... I hope its implantation spotting and not the :witch: showing up to get you!
> 
> Dang the 2ww its enough to drive any woman mad....

With how it was a moment ago it shouldn't take long to find out :nope:

And yes you're right, it is enough to drive someone mad


----------



## sg0720

AF got me...no more ttc for me :(


----------



## missbabes

:witch: officially got me in the night :cry:

I guess on the upside I can get completely drunk over christmas and new year.

Good luck to everyone that's still waiting :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats to new bfp's x

Hugs to everyone else xx

I've had the most magical day was birthing partner to my friend who had a baby girl today x an managed to book an early scan for 20th jan while I was there x a Christmas eve I will never forget xxx

MrsMM an all ladies here I wish you all a very merry Christmas an know you will all get your bfp's in 2012 xx


----------



## minni2906

BFN this morning, and still no AF. Gyn appointment in the new year.


Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!! :xmas23::xmas9:


----------



## Leinzlove

So, I was going to test today... All excited, couldn't wait. But, last night my husband talked me into waiting for Christmas morning. Owooooo! It's killing me with being 14 dpo and AF due to arrive Monday. I really could get that :bfp:! I've had symptoms of late and I'm going crazy in my 2ww making everything a pregnancy symptom. Everytime I've went to the bathroom today I've thought about testing and downed the thought. 

Symptoms: Cramping, vivid dream, sore breasts, pregnancy brain, increased CM

Then the last two nights I've woke up with such awful heartburn and excessive saliva.

I know its promising... but I've been here before with a :bfn: So, hoping tomorrow is the Christmas of our dreams and we get that dreamed about Christmas :bfp:

Lots & Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Awww :( Why wait?!?! Haha. I was going to wait until today, too.


----------



## Leinzlove

Its been hard... Especially since I have lots of internet cheapies. My husband had to work today and wanted to be here when I tested. But dang the wait is killing me. Either way I'm going to know soon.

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!

So hoping the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away!!


----------



## lillichloe

So .... TMI when I went to the bathroom I noticed I have tons of ewcm. Should I start opking now?not tomorrow? IS ewcm and indicator that ov happened or that it will soon?


----------



## Leinzlove

lillichloe said:


> So .... TMI when I went to the bathroom I noticed I have tons of ewcm. Should I start opking now?not tomorrow? IS ewcm and indicator that ov happened or that it will soon?

Its time to BD!! Anytime you see EWCM its time to BD!! Yes opk... but no matter what opk says... Its time to BD!!


----------



## Secret Santa

MrsMM24

Dear MrsMM24,
You have touched each of us personally. Some join your thread for a month, then head straight to the 1st Trimester... some of us have been here TTC/NTNP for months... which given the day, might seem like forever!
You are there. You organize the threads... congratulating, consoling, and supporting each one of us through our journeys. You address each of us individually, offering much needed advise... even when the advise is just repeating that 4DPO is way too early to test!
You've been such a part of each of our lives, we wanted to show a little appreciation and help you on your journey. When you mentioned that you may have to wait until February to try again, we were heartbroken... we had to help! While most of us have no idea how much IUI & donations cost we hope that every little bit helps... if you could PM me your email address, we have $150 in a paypal account to pass along to you towards your January IUI. We hope this helps! 

Merry Christmas, with love from your Secret Santa(s)!




KamIAm, 143Mom, Ickle Pand, Holden_babez, Jeoesreich, MrsKG, PinkorBlue11, Charlie_lael, Leinzlove, Ready4ourBaby, Skeet9924, Faithbabies, Mrs_Dutch15, Sunnie1984, Wabblit, CharmedLassie, & EAandBA_TTC


----------



## DBZ34

I totally teared up....You girls are amazing!!


----------



## Harps

*BFP this morning! Merry Christmas to all! *


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats harps, and to all the other bfps. What an amazing Xmas gift. 

Afm, bfn today at 13 dpo, and temp has been dropping, and I've had intermittent spotting of pink cm. It's just a matter of time before the grinch shows. Bahhumbug! Onto cycle 6. I'll reconfirm I'm out once she arrives.


----------



## Project B

Happy Christmas Ladies!

I can't believe it I tested this wonderful morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: its the best Christmas present ever!!! Im still in shock!!!!

the very very very very best of luck to each and every one of you on there xxxx :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I tested on the 22nd and got a :bfn:...AF has yet to arrive but I expect her any minute. I've been spotting for 3 days now like I always do before she shows and temp is way down...I think its safe to say game over for me! Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFPs this morning and Merry Christmas to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! What a wonderful Xmas gift enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Project B said:


> Happy Christmas Ladies!
> 
> I can't believe it I tested this wonderful morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: its the best Christmas present ever!!! Im still in shock!!!!
> 
> the very very very very best of luck to each and every one of you on there xxxx :happydance:

Congratulations! Wishing you a H & H nine months! :)

I tested this morning and got a :bfn: It reallly looks like this isn't my month. However, I still have small hope that the :witch: has a good reason to stay away.


----------



## Mrskg

Merry Christmas everyone x

Congrats project b and harps xxx

Secret Santa you made me cry xxxxx


----------



## Ellis0498

Merry Christmas everyone! Congrats to all the BFPs! Baby dust to everyone else. Think I'm out this month as everything has run late and no convincing signs. Never mind! Have a happy Xmas all! Xxx


----------



## lilyV

hi, sorry for the late response. AF came on the 11th. See you next month. xo


----------



## Secret Santa

Congrats to the Christmas BFP's ladies!


----------



## CarliCareBear

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am officially out. AF just started. Again, Congrats to the bfps, and I'll see the rest of you on the January thread. We'll get there eventually ladies!


----------



## wannabeprego

the dammed :witch: got me this morning...:cry:


----------



## Edamame

I'm out too- temp has been dropping steadily for the last three days, was below my coverline this morning. Spotting now, AF will probably arrive by tonight. On to IUI#2 and the January thread!!

Good luck everyone still to test, contrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks like I'll be seeing you all come January. Still have very very small hope... :bfn: again this morning. So, I'm pretty much waiting for the :witch: to appear.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

af 2/3 days late bfn today just started with strong af cramps so its on its way!! oh well onto month 7 hopefully jan will be a lucky month... gl everyone still in the running


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I don't think this is my month. 13DPO, tested this morning and BFN. Today I have been getting that pressure in my lower abdomen when AF is about to be on the way. I also got that pre-AF acne as well. Tomorrow AF should be here in all her glory. Oh well...


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 said:


> *BUBMACI* I know it will be different not visiting with Grandma, but at the very least, you have an awesome in-law family to share it with, and WOW 99, Grandma is Awesome! PS - don't you love ASIB, she is one of my favs!

Yes, they were really sweet .. and yup ... big :hugs: to ASIB! :)
Hopefully we can get a nice 100th in there in September! My Grandma is awesome :)

.... Santa ... took the words out of my mouth! :)


----------



## immy11

af got me too and right on time :( I know I had a chemical but i'm going to try to ignore it otherwise it means 2 mc in a row. I knew getting a bfp right after a mc was too good to be true.


----------



## debzie

So so sorry immy. x


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats to the new BFPS! Sorry about AF to the ladies who she visited this month but remember, TTC and babies are not possible without her regularity. Well, maybe with some meds but she is usually needed thats how I looked at it always when she arrived. Anyway, hope your holidays were blessed.

AFM, I have no pregnancy symptoms other than sore bbs and emotions and that is not like me. The only time I was not nauseus was with my blighted ovum so my fear is that it is happening again. I had a urine test at clinic to confirm pregnancy but my first apptment is not until jan 9, I am scared and not excited anymore. They prob will not even do a scan until second appointment. In the mean time, I feel blighted yet again! I truly in my heart do! :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

asibling4gi04 said:


> congrats to the new BFPS! Sorry about AF to the ladies who she visited this month but remember, TTC and babies are not possible without her regularity. Well, maybe with some meds but she is usually needed thats how I looked at it always when she arrived. Anyway, hope your holidays were blessed.
> 
> AFM, I have no pregnancy symptoms other than sore bbs and emotions and that is not like me. The only time I was not nauseus was with my blighted ovum so my fear is that it is happening again. I had a urine test at clinic to confirm pregnancy but my first apptment is not until jan 9, I am scared and not excited anymore. They prob will not even do a scan until second appointment. In the mean time, I feel blighted yet again! I truly in my heart do! :cry:

Keep your chin up Sweetie ... not that I can speak from experience, but I have heard and read so many times, that each pregnancy is often different. Just because you are not nauseous, doesn't mean that you have history repeating itself... perhaps the MS is just around the corner waiting to accost you ;) Please try not to worry, think positive thoughts, I am sure "blob" is just fine :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you BUMMACI your words mean a lot to me! I am just a mess. This is never easy! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Congrats to all the new bfpers! and so sorry to all who has gotten af!


----------



## AMP26

Just wanted to update: I tested on the 23rd and got another BFN, then AF hit me on the 24th... not the Christmas present I was hoping for so I'll be moving over to the January Thread! Good luck everyone who still has to test and congrats to all the BFP's = )


----------



## asibling4gi04

dang it AMP.. Hugs and GL for Jan!


----------



## DBZ34

I thought I was out...totally didn't BD around the right time, or so I thought...but AF hasn't made an appearance just yet, so...if she stays away for a few more days, I think I'll test. I'm thinking the 30th, because that's when she'll be for sure late. But I might push it up to the 29th like FF says, but it will all depend on if she shows up in the next 48 hours, I suppose. No real symptoms other than gas, a little bloating, and some sudden tiredness while I was out shopping with DH. But, nothing that screams BFP or AF...so I'm waiting.


----------



## orchid667

I'm out. AF arrived right on time. See you in January and GL to those still waiting.

Orchid

... on to cycle 6


----------



## lovelylisa84

BFN- i took about 6 tests lol onto Jan 2012


----------



## momwannabe81

Af got me yesterday. Starting clomid this month cd 5-9 fx


----------



## babyfeva

I'm 12dpo and just tested again BFN! ugh. AF is due on Thursday so we'll see. GL to everyone else.


----------



## fiona23

immy11 said:


> af got me too and right on time :( I know I had a chemical but i'm going to try to ignore it otherwise it means 2 mc in a row. I knew getting a bfp right after a mc was too good to be true.

I'm so sorry to hear that, I know I have found it really hard having two mc in a row - stay strong. :hugs:

AFM: I'm actually too scared to test this month after my previous two mc. Af is due tomorrow so I think I'll wait n see if she shows herself tomorrow then maybe test on Friday. This month my lp has been 9 days which I'm hoping might be long enough - I think it's been an extra day than normal. Only symptom I have had started today, I've had a strange feeling in the lower part of my stomach, like muscle pain - although maybe I have just had too much for Christmas dinner!! :dohh:

Congratulations to all those bfp's and good luck to all those waiting to test x


----------



## kitty2385

:witch: showed up today, so i had a 30 day cycle, ive gone back to nomal straight away! i could dance! No BFP but having my normal (pre depo) cycle length back is such good news and so exciting :dance: x


----------



## Thaynes

13dpo. My AF is due today. I tested when I woke up and got a BFN. No sign of AF yet. Do you think there's still hope?
Edit: AF is actually due tomorrow. Idk why I put today.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanynes- I'm with you. I'm 13dpo and due tomorrow. Let's keep our fingers crossed! Are you gonna test tomorrow?


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Thaynes

babyfeva said:


> Thanynes- I'm with you. I'm 13dpo and due tomorrow. Let's keep our fingers crossed! Are you gonna test tomorrow?

I think I'm going to wait until Friday to test again. I sat that now but I'm sure I will get up when OH has to just to test. When are you testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

It is time to play MAJOR catch up after a long holiday!!!

:test:SATURDAY!! :*ANNMARIECRISP, ANTSYNEWLYWED, HARPS, LEINZLOVE, MINNI2906, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, PAULA181, and SUNNIE1984!!*:test:


:test:SUNDAY!! :*1CRE8TIVGRL, ELLA, ELLIS0498, DAISYQ, IWANNABFP, KINDRA, LADYROY, LOVELYLISA84, and MRSEVEWAT1!!*:test:


:test:MONDAY!! :*EDAMAME, JEOESTREICH, KITTY2385, MRS. RESA, and ORCHID667!!*:test:


:test:TUESDAY!! :*HANNASFAITH!!*:test:


:test:TODAY!! :*THAYNES!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, SDEITRICK1, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, TAURUSMOM05, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT,MINDGAMES77, PLASTIKPONY, ANNMARIECRISP, ANTSYNEWLYWED, LEINZLOVE, MINNI2906, PAULA181, SUNNIE1984, 1CRE8TIVGRL, ELLA, ELLIS0498, IWANNABFP, KINDRA, LADYROY, LOVELYLISA84, MRSEVEWAT1, JEOESTREICH, MRS. RESA, and HANNASFAITH*:paper:


:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *HARPS and PROJECT B*!! :bfp:


*HOLDEN_BABEZ* I hope that the MS has eased up some...:flower: and thank you from the bottom of my heart:flower:


*MRSKG* That was a magnificent Christmas Eve! I don't know if there could be a better one... and thank you from the bottom of my heart:flower:


*MINNI* hang in there Hun, you are not exactly out yet, pic on pg181.:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* I sure hope you took the ladies advice!!! EWCM is allll about the :sex::dust:


*DBZ34* Talk about tears, I look at page 177 every day now, it just warms my heart... Hang in there for your BFP Hun, I have a feeling! :dust:


*1CRE8TIVGRL* Ihope that it is implantation Hun! Hang in there, it is still early days...:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* check out that page 181, you are still in this chase Hun!:dust: and thank you from the bottom of my heart:flower:


*ELLIS0498* You are NOT out of this chase just yet Hun! No :af: = still chasing! :dust:


*BUBUMACI* soooo glad that your holiday went well with the inlaws as I know doing something different is at times difficult. No worries, We WILL be having a 100th celebration in September! 

*IMMY11* I am sooo very sorry for your loss Hun! I didn't expect and hoped not to come back here to this type of news, but I know that things will soon be better as your BFP and VERY sticky bean is around the corner! :hugs:


*THAYNES* there is definitely still hope for your BFP!!! I posted the Wednesday motivation today, check it out... :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*MISSBABES, SG0720, DAISYQ, LILYV, WANNABEPREGO, EDAMAME, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, IMMY11, AMP26, ORCHID667, MOMWANNABE81, and KITTY2385*!!:hugs:


*LADIES, especially MRS. RESA, LOVELYLISA, and BABYFEVA* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 181* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:




_*SECRET SANTA* I wanted to thank you VERY much from the bottom of my heart! That message was not only touching but so needed at this time. It was totally unexpected and just flooring that I have made such an impression. It is exactly the impression that I wanted to leave with each of you ladies as I know that this journey is at times the most overpowering and difficult thing that we go through. There are times when words can do so much good if all we can do is say them. 

Thank you each very much for your "donations"!!! *143MOM, CHARLIE_LAEL, CHARMEDLASSIE, EAandBA_TTC, FAITHBABIES, HOLDEN_BABEZ, ICKLE PAND, JEOESTREICH, KAMIAM, LEINZLOVE, MRS_DUTCH15, MRSKG, PINKORBLUE11, READY4OURBABY, SKEET9924, SUNNIE1984, and WABBLIT* This will help tremendously with our cost, you will never truly know how much this means, and if this is the "donation" that we get our BFP, you will ALWAYS be a part of us and our journey! I wasn't able to PM you so I sent the address through PM to my dear BnB buddy PINKORBLUE

DW wanted me to write: "It means alot to read what you have written to my wife. The impact that I she provides at home and in our daily life, clearly translates to you all as well. If ever there was something I could share of my wife it is the compassion that she is able to give to *ANYONE* at *ANY* time, no matter the situation. Thank you for giving those words to her, as I watched her read and them fill her heart! And also thank you for your "donations."
_ 



_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_ Pass the word that the January & February threads are posted.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It wasn't implantation...the witch got me yesterday! :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

So ... I'm still waiting for O .... I had a longer period this cycle and I think it's due to the dostinex since it's my first period since being on the medicine and I hope that's a good sign! I get my prolactin checked on Monday and I'm very much looking forward to that because if the level is good I'm pretty sure my doctor may put me on clomid .. =D 

Anyways, good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM :cry: (happy tears) you are amazing an I so hope the time is near for you with all my heart xxxx


----------



## mummy 85

hi ive just joined this forum and noticed you are all testing,i am due on my period on the 3rd of jan so am i able to join?i have had a few symptoms this month so fingers cross and this is my 2nd month ttc:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF arrived while i was at work today. Looks like i'll be moving on to Jan. Good luck to you ladies who are still waiting for your BFPs


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls, 
I tested this morning with an IC and got 2 pink lines....I've put the pic in the test gallery so you can see it if you want. xxx Going to get a frer now and see! I had one wipe of brown 2 days ago...but so far no AF xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the BFPs! :hugs: to those AF got. I hope this next cycle is the one for you!

AFM: Still no AF! No AF symptoms, but no pg symptoms either. I'm sitting at 14DPO, CD30 my longest cycle and LP yet. But BFN yesterday on a Superdrug test. I think I'm going to pick up a FRER and test again on the 30th or 31st if AF stays away. There's still a chance she might show up, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high...but I'm encouraged by the lack of AF and the fact that my temps are still high. I guess we'll see what happens. 

And MrsMM, I'm so glad you're back in the chase for Jan! :happydance: I can't wait to see you get your BFP! :) You deserve it so so much.


----------



## Annie77

Mrs.Resa said:


> AF arrived while i was at work today. Looks like i'll be moving on to Jan. Good luck to you ladies who are still waiting for your BFPs

sorry AF got you but will see you in january thread!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test:TODAY!! :*CHARMEDLASSIE and RACERWIFE!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT, MINDGAMES77, PLASTIKPONY, ANTSYNEWLYWED, LEINZLOVE, MINNI2906, PAULA181, SUNNIE1984, ELLA, ELLIS0498, IWANNABFP, KINDRA, LADYROY, LOVELYLISA84, MRSEVEWAT1, JEOESTREICH, HANNASFAITH, and THAYNES*:paper:


:bfp:*ALERT!!* CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 months *ANNMARIECRISP*!! :bfp:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* it sounds like we will see you over in January for testing. Alot of the time, after bcps or meds, it takes the body a little time to get back to "normal" cycle function, hand in there. :dust:

*MRSKG* DEFINITELY was happy tears for me. I am still a little shocked, but DW and I went online and reserved donations, now to wait on OV! I am anxious and excited! I REALLY want this to be the BFP cycle, so that I can always say you all helped!:flower:

*MUMMY 85* You are welcome on any of my threads, I saw you over in Jan so you have been added there for the 3rd.:dust:


*DBZ34* You are still in this chase!! No :af: is a good sign. And thank you, I am excited to be back in the chase sooner rather than later. I am anxious, the ladies of BnB that I have met are beyond wonderful!:dust:


*1CRE8TIVGRL* soooo sorry that it wasn't implantation and that the damned witch showed up! I will see you next cycle in Jan where we are out to get this eggy!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*1CRE8TIVGRL and MRS. RESA*!!:hugs:


*LADIES* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 181* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.

>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Queen Bee.

MRSMM: so happy you are back in the craziness! hoping you get your BFP! FINGERS CROSSED!! :D


----------



## annmariecrisp

Got my BFP this morning on a FRER!!! So excited!!  xxxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS ANNAMARIE! YIPPEEEEE! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations ... and jubilations ...
How nice to read the positive messages on here, while taking a break from the absolutely wild, crazy and stressful quarter (year end) close! Not had a break all day - so very welcome to read on BNB quickly!

aaaaaaaaand back to the wild, craziness...

:dust:


----------



## Thaynes

AF hasn't come to visit yet. I'm going to hold off on testing again until the 31st if AF still hasn't come. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

AF came on the 20th sorry i forgot to update!


----------



## fiona23

Looks like af arrived for me today right on time, although i have only had very light brown spotting so far, but it seems too late for implantation. Can this happen at the same time af would be due? X


----------



## Mrskg

Yah for donations in jan can't wait to follow your journey MrsMM xxx

Congrats to the new bf's xxx 

And loads of baby dust to everyone else xxx


----------



## mrsevewat1

still no af or bfp for me. 12 days late but this has been the normal thing for me for the last five months. just think my body is getting older. recently found out my sister in law is pregnant. not that im not happy for her but there are mixed feelings about it just because of the different places we both are in our lives. i could be a small bit jealous (i really not that type of person) but i am just thinking of the baby in the long run. i am happy that she is happy though. 

anyway i dont have any pg symptoms except for loss of appetite but that could be cus i REALLY wanna lose some weight. lol. idk whats going on with my body but im gonna try temping seriously as soon as af comes. maybe opks but things i have read about them have me kinda "iffy" about them. i am glad i have somewhere to come and vent. thanks to anyone who listens. :) 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE AWSOME BFP'S AND HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9MONTHS TO U! 
SORRY TO ALL THOSE AF GOT AND GOODLUCK TO ALL THOSE STILL WAITING TO TEST! 


ON TO 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF U LADIES! :)


----------



## babyfeva

I had the same thing happen to me today fiona. I stopped taking bcp's last month and I believe I ovulated this month. This morning I took a preg test and it was a BFN, but right after I had a bowel movement(sorry tmi) and had a few drops of red blood so I thought for sure AF was here. I wore a pantyliner all day and only had a tiny bit of light brown discharge. I don't know what's going on. Hopefully someone has experienced this and could fill us in.


----------



## racerwife

This wasn't my month. Going on a break. This is too painful. GL everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! And sorry to everyone who the :witch: claimed! Hoping January will be the month!

Thats awesome that you'll be in the Jan. thread! So hoping its the one....from the bottom of my heart!

Update: Going nuts here in my extended 2ww. Still have hope and its increasing with each day. I've been having all kinds of :witch: symptoms, plus nausea, increased Creamy CM, and the :witch: is not here... And I've never been this late!! Just waiting! Either way I want this 2ww wait to be over.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies

A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR to you all with lots of :dust: for 2012 xxx

Due for AF today no sign of her coming yet, no cramps, no sore boobs no anything .....nada infact lol hope she stays away, but on the other hand no signs of PG either only high closed cervix when its usually low at this time of the month....... if she is a no show today will test tomorrow as planned.

Congrats on all the new :bfp: a H&H 9 months to you all xx

those still to test my FXed that you receive your BFP's soon xx

And those the witch have made her wicked visit to :hugs: without her arrival tho we would never be able to have the beautiful bundles of joy and the happiness a baby brings into our lives ....so im some ways she is a good thing xxxx

Mrs MM you are an inspiration to us all your PMA cannot be surpassed, from the bottom of my heart I hope that your January donations are successful xx

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL XXX


----------



## asibling4gi04

I knew no nausea for me @ 5 weeks = not a viable....

Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....

:cry:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Oh honey....I'm so sorry :( I have been through that twice before and it is a horrible feeling.....I hope you are ok and don't forget we are all here for you if you need us xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

asibling4gi04 said:


> I knew no nausea for me @ 5 weeks = not a viable....
> 
> Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....
> 
> :cry:

Don't lose hope hun. Your LO may just be to early to see. Look at what Yahoo Answers had to say. https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071107140637AAmvjP4


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks thaynes. I read it and it is comforting but rare that this happens at this stage..I hope you are right or that I am one of those miracle cases! Thanks for supporting my mess that I feel I am in! Hugs to you!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry asibling you are the second bad story I've read today x I know you are only cyber buddies but I'm trying hard not to cry for you both x if hubby wasn't here I would be crying by now don't want him to think I'm stressing myself out x sending you big cyber hugs an praying you get your miracle xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe MRS KG thanks and please do not stress! You have to grow your little bean in a healthy way! Please do not cry its happening to prevent me from having a baby with defects or disabilities. I know it..I already have a daughter with Autism. I was trying to give her a sibling to guide her through life..that is why my name is ASIBLING4GI. My little girl is Gianna and she is my world. I was trying to find someone to protect her. This is my second failed attempt so maybe higher powers have diff plans for Gianna when I am gone..I cannot make sense of why though,,:cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

2 days of testing remain in December. There are some of you that will get their BFP in early January. I will still update you here on the December thread, so do not worry.

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!



:test:TODAY!! :*AMANDAMAMB11, AQUAM, DOOPERGURL, HEYTIFFANY, and MISSINKED!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, CHARLIE_LAEL, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT, MINDGAMES77, PLASTIKPONY, LEINZLOVE, MINNI2906, PAULA181, SUNNIE1984, ELLA, ELLIS0498, IWANNABFP, KINDRA, LADYROY, LOVELYLISA84, MRSEVEWAT1, JEOESTREICH, HANNASFAITH, THAYNES, and CHARMEDLASSIE*:paper:


*QUEEN BEE.* I am so very happy and grateful that I am able to get back into the craziness in January, never been so happy about something that is sure to be sooo nerve-wrecking. More than anything now, I hope to get my BFP in Jan! You will be right there with a BFP too!:dust:

*BABYFEVA* It is possible that that can still be a BFP in the works. No :af: is a good sign. I say wait it out, and see if that turns to real AF, if not, I think testing in 1-2 days will give us hope!:dust:


*FIONA23* I think that if it is not actual AF, then you should do the same, test in 1-2 days. :dust:


*RACERWIFE* I totally understand how hard TTC is, and how strenuous it is on the nerves. Take your break, I will be here running these threads when you are up to trying again Hun! :hugs::dust:


*LEINZLOVE* I am getting excited about your symptoms... They are really sounding good Hun! You will get your BFP and I will join in Jan and we will be Bump Buddies!:dust:


:hugs: My dear TTC Buddy and Friend *ASIBLING4GI*, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this kind of pain. I know how much this PG meant to you. I of course, ever the optimist, can't call this it until all avenues have been exhausted. I hope upon hopes that you get good HSG results and the little sticky bean was just taken its time to show! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; You will be in my prayer Hun!


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*ANTSYNEWLYWED*!!:hugs:


*THAYNES and MRSEVEWAT1* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 181* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## Mrskg

Asibling I'm loving your pma x think I've just read too many sad stories today (4) it all a bit much x and my due date was tomorrow so maybe that's why I'm so emotional x I have 3 wk's till I know if mine is a sad or positive story and the waiting is killing me x I pray your path leads you to that happy ending xxx I don't understand the why either!! 

MrsMM that made me cry too lol x need to give myself a shake xxx

Happy new yr everyone I really hope 2012 brings us all our wishes xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrskg, heres a tiny poem for you..

Your spirit is shining big and bright
You and your bean will be alright
each day that passes, theres a miracle inside
I am sure when you hold him/her you will be full of pride
So keep your head high and heart care free
Your BFP was meant to be! 

Hugs sweetie..You are special.:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:cry: thank you sibling that was just lovely xxx you are wonderful xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:now read that every day MRSKG and believe it hun! AND,,..thanks!


----------



## Mrskg

I've just copied an pasted it to my notepad to do just that x I can't believe you are comforting me when it should be other way around lol I so wish everyone irl were as wonderful as everyone on here xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSKG, I am a giver and I find pleasure and comfort in doing so,,and my conforting you (or anyone) is helping me in a strange way believe it or not! I will be ok..I have to be! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

I know you will be fine as they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger x The last 6months I've realised how strong a person I am an know that I can get through anything no matter how hard x I found this poem with my first loss it's really sad but I wanted to share it with you an any other ladies it may help xx


I thought of you and closed my eyes*
And prayed to God today*
I asked " What makes a Mother?
And I know I heard Him say
"A Mother has a baby*
This we know is true"
But God can you be a Mother,
When your baby's not with you?

"Yes, you can,"*
He replied,
With confidence in His voice
But when they leave is not their choice*
Some I send for a lifetime*
And others for the day*
And some I send to feel your womb
But there's no need to stay.

"I just don't understand this God,*
I want my baby to be here.
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat*
And then I saw the tear.

"I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today
If you could see your child's smile*
With all the other children and say..

"We go to Earth to learn our lessons*
Of love and life and fear*
My Mommy loved me oh so much*
I got to come straight here
I feel so lucky to have a Mom*
Who had so much love for me*
I learned my lessons very quickly*
My Mommy set me free*
I miss my Mommy oh so much*
But I visit her every day*
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow's where I lay*
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek*
And whisper in her ear*
Mommy don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I'm here"

"So you see my dear sweet ones your children are okay*
Your babies are born here in My home*
And this is where they'll stay*
They'll wait for you with Me
Until your lesson's through*
And on the day that you come home*
They'll be at the gates for you*

So now you see what makes a Mother,*
It's the feeling in your heart*
It's the love you had so much of right from the very start*
Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother until their time is done
They'll be up here with Me one day and know that you are the best one!


----------



## lillichloe

asibling4gi04 said:


> I knew no nausea for me @ 5 weeks = not a viable....
> 
> Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....
> 
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry: so so sorry. I hope the new year brings many blessings for you and your family.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks so much your kind words mean a lot

MRSKG, THAT WAS SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL.. THANK YOU SO MUCH..:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Mrskg I read your poem for asibling. It made me cry......so very touching.


----------



## asibling4gi04

lillichloe, i HOPE you get your beanie news in 2012! Hugs!


----------



## Thaynes

That is a beautiful poem. I just sent it to my mom.


----------



## LalaR

mrskg, that was beautiful - made me cry remembering my angel from Sept.


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES LALA..I can so relate..:cry:


----------



## debzie

So so sorry asibling4. I feel your pain. With my first mmc I went for scans from 5 weeks and they just saw one sac by 6 weeks there was two and a fetal poles. I did go on have a missed miscarriage but my point is some pregnancies just develop differently as mine did. with hcg that level you would not expect to see much yet. Really do hope yours is just a late starter. Fingers crossed. X 

Mrskg I too found that poem when I miscarried the first time I find it so comforting. Thankyou for sharing it. X


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:thanks debzie and god bless you sweetie!


----------



## debzie

Your welcome hun. Keep us posted on your next levels.


----------



## Leinzlove

asibling4gi04: I'm so sorry! I cried reading your update! My thoughts and prayers are with you.

MRSMM: I'm glad you have hope. You make me smile. Because, I'm losing it. I'm now 4 days late and I took a CBP this morning. Not even the faintest of lines. Symptoms still there, and I've never been this late. Either way I just want this extended 2ww over. It's crazy! I know I'm not out and I do believe in miracles. Only thing I can do... WAIT! Grr!


----------



## holden_babez

MrsMM
Sorry for the late reply, have been away for christmas as well without internet..
No problems at all.. I knew it would be greatly appreciated as t is when u write all them nice kind words of wisdom and give us hope each month.
I was one of the lucky ones who caught the egg first month, but that first month of ovulation, charting and temping which i was new too, u all helped me immensly to learn the in's and out's of FF.. 
Hope it helps to get you and your hubby's :bfp: for Jan 2012 and what a wonderful start to the new yr that would be...

Thank you again 

P.S The morning sickness and faitgue has got me BAD this pregnancy, but hopeing it goes as quick and hard as it came in..
Thanks again 

Skye xox


----------



## tigerlillie

:hugs: to you asibling there is still hope as you still have hcg and could still be way to early to see anything, my fingers are Xed that your levels rise and that the next time they have a look there is a nice little sac there with a little bean inside.




AFM: Well CD31 and 16DPO for me, still no AF and no sign of her coming and BFN, so I gather I'm out this month......will just wait for AF now so that I can move onto January....

FF has taken my O date away after continuous moving it for the past 13 days (very spiky chart) but i also use another site TCOYF which states according to temps i still Oed on CD15 so who knows whats going on grrrrr I just hope its not another anovulation cycle as had 1 back in October.....hormones have been checked and are very healthy and all well within normal range 

I do though have something to look forward to as I got some really exciting news Xmas day, my brother and sis-in law are expecting.....she is 6 weeks along really happy for them as they have travelled a rough road (she was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2009)....a tad jealous as it happened there 1st month TTC after the doc gave them the go ahead and coming off BCP..... we are the same age and here i am about to move onto cycle #5, I know its harder to fall pg when you get older but this just goes to show how different we all are.... I fell pg with my DS and DD without even trying, they just happened......ohhh well its obviously not my time yet ......can't wait till it is, hurry up witch and show your face so i can move on lol

A Happy and safe New Years to you all


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

14 dpo and :bfn:. My temp has been declining and I was woken out of my sleep with cramps so af will be here very soon. 

2011 has taught me that a LOT can happen in a year. I want to wish all of you a Happy New Year and a bfp in 2012! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

asibling4gi04 said:


> I knew no nausea for me @ 5 weeks = not a viable....
> 
> Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....
> 
> :cry:

Oh, Sweetie, don't give up yet :hugs2: If they are diagnosing early pregnancy, is that not good? That things haven't developed yet? Thoughts and comforting hugs coming your way. :hugs:


MrsMM ... what lovely words. I think you have impacted the lives of women on here much more than you realise! (my personal little NY resolution .. get those pictures off to MrsMM ;) ).



Mrskg said:


> I know you will be fine as they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger x The last 6months I've realised how strong a person I am an know that I can get through anything no matter how hard x I found this poem with my first loss it's really sad but I wanted to share it with you an any other ladies it may help xx
> 
> 
> I thought of you and closed my eyes*
> And prayed to God today*
> I asked " What makes a Mother?
> And I know I heard Him say
> "A Mother has a baby*
> This we know is true"
> But God can you be a Mother,
> When your baby's not with you?
> 
> "Yes, you can,"*
> He replied,
> With confidence in His voice
> But when they leave is not their choice*
> Some I send for a lifetime*
> And others for the day*
> And some I send to feel your womb
> But there's no need to stay.
> 
> "I just don't understand this God,*
> I want my baby to be here.
> He took a deep breath and cleared His throat*
> And then I saw the tear.
> 
> "I wish I could show you
> What your child is doing today
> If you could see your child's smile*
> With all the other children and say..
> 
> "We go to Earth to learn our lessons*
> Of love and life and fear*
> My Mommy loved me oh so much*
> I got to come straight here
> I feel so lucky to have a Mom*
> Who had so much love for me*
> I learned my lessons very quickly*
> My Mommy set me free*
> I miss my Mommy oh so much*
> But I visit her every day*
> When she goes to sleep
> On her pillow's where I lay*
> I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek*
> And whisper in her ear*
> Mommy don't be sad today
> I'm your baby and I'm here"
> 
> "So you see my dear sweet ones your children are okay*
> Your babies are born here in My home*
> And this is where they'll stay*
> They'll wait for you with Me
> Until your lesson's through*
> And on the day that you come home*
> They'll be at the gates for you*
> 
> So now you see what makes a Mother,*
> It's the feeling in your heart*
> It's the love you had so much of right from the very start*
> Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother until their time is done
> They'll be up here with Me one day and know that you are the best one!

Even though I haven't lost a LO ... that poem brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for sharing that beautiful poem with us! :hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

Well still no AF and no sign she's visiting. I took a test today BFN. It was a dollar tree cheapy though and they have had a history of faulty tests in my area. I will probably go pick up a better test today. My cycles don't usually vary at all so I don't know what's going to. :nope:


----------



## babyfeva

Thaynes- go and get a FRER!


----------



## DBZ34

Still no AF...BFN yesterday. Temps still elevated. I'm waiting until the 2nd to test again, if AF doesn't show. And if I get another BFN, I guess I'm off to the doctor to see what's going on...


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm out! The :witch: just got me! This 2ww really had me fooled! Its true what they say... All symptoms or none, it could go either way! See ya in the next thread. Lots & Lots of :dust: for the January :bfp:.


----------



## Thaynes

Have a Happy News Years ladies. I hope all your dreams come true in the neelw year. :hugs: To all of you. 
I'm going to buy a better test after midnight. I'll post the results in the January thread. GL in the new year and be safe.


----------



## charmedlassie

I'm out too.


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry AF got you Leinzlove- she also got me yesterday. That's ok though, next month will be our month! Wishing everyone a fun & safe New Year!


----------



## DBZ34

AF is on her way. I'm out of TTC limbo. Didn't go the way I had hoped, but I figured that AF was coming with that last BFN. Temps have dropped and my usual pre-AF symptoms are kicking in. Oh well. On to February. I'll see you lovely ladies there. :)


----------



## Catlover28

Happy new year everyone! I think i'm also out as i'm 14dpo with BFN, just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head now :trouble:

See you all over in the the january thread, my test date tbc. Congrats to all those with a BFP in december! :flower:


----------



## Ellis0498

Defo out, witch got me. Baby dust to all for January, hope 2012 is lucky for all of us! Xxx


----------



## lovelylisa84

Just a quick update no af & bfn as of yesterday! I just joined fertility friend & purchase a bbt. Wish me luck in 2012. Congrats to all Dec BFPs


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva said:


> Sorry AF got you Leinzlove- she also got me yesterday. That's ok though, next month will be our month! Wishing everyone a fun & safe New Year!

Thank you! That will be sweet! :) I'm sorry the :witch: showed up to get you!



DBZ34 said:


> AF is on her way. I'm out of TTC limbo. Didn't go the way I had hoped, but I figured that AF was coming with that last BFN. Temps have dropped and my usual pre-AF symptoms are kicking in. Oh well. On to February. I'll see you lovely ladies there. :)

Honey, I'm sorry the :witch: showed up! This new cycle will be the one.



Ellis0498 said:


> Defo out, witch got me. Baby dust to all for January, hope 2012 is lucky for all of us! Xxx

Sorry, the witch got you! This new cycle will be the one... Come on 2012 babies!!


----------



## DBZ34

So AF hasn't shown up yet...I had some spotting but that's gone away. I'm having all the cramps and symptoms of AF, but no AF. It's bizarre...


----------



## Mrskg

Have you tested today dbz34? Xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there. Sorry I havent been on in like a month. I have been pretty down. Still not ovulating. SO my Christmas Day testing was a NO GO!!!! I start my third round of Clomid in about a week. FX that it works this time.


----------



## DBZ34

Mrskg said:


> Have you tested today dbz34? Xx

No. I've just been waiting around to see when AF was going to show up. She took her sweet time, but she's here. Boooo! I was hopeful, but I guess it just wasn't time. It will happen when it's meant to, I'm sure. I'm WTT until Feb now...but it's only a month away. It seems much closer than it did at the end of November. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Boooo to that witch xxx gl in feb I will be stalking the jan an feb threads xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!! :hi: I just wanted to swing in and see how everything was going, so happy to see the BFPs!!!! :happydance: and so sad to see the witches :nope: and so so so happy to see MrsMM is back in the chase this month!!! :dance: Very badly want this to be your month!!!!
AFM~I consider myself very lucky to have made it this far, and am very excited for my scan on Wednesday morning to see whats going on in there. I really want to see a heartbeat and a very healthy baby in there, but not getting my hopes up yet. I know I should be happy, but I still find it hard. Lots of luck to everyone here!!!!


----------



## debzie

hi hoping nice to hear from you. Keep us posted with regards to the scan. Good luck but I am sure you will not need it this time . x


----------



## tigerlillie

Good luck fr Wednesday Hoping my fingers are xed for you and that your little one has a lovely strong h/beat xxxx

AFM: 3 days late no AF and BFN this morning, was wondering if anyone could help me with some information on pelvis pain, it aches so bad on left side its wakes me up during the night when i turn over, if i walk for a long time or sit for a while the pain is in the left groin area and lower back at other times its just a dull ache and other times i have no pain what so ever, it tends to come and go as it see's fit any help with what this could be would be much appreciated. Also have a dull ache across the lower part of tummy above uterus

I have had simular pains before when i was due to O but FF, TCOYF and countdown have me as Oing on 17th so I am currently 17DPO no sign of AF arriving either.....also cervix is still high, medium and closed.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Af did arrive for me so off to the jan thread I go :( x


----------



## annmariecrisp

I'm losing my little bean :( so am gonna have a bit of a break and get some tests done to see why I can't seem to get little beany to stick. Good luck ladies and see you in a couple of months xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oops posted in wrong thread!


----------



## Becyboo__x

annmariecrisp said:


> I'm losing my little bean :( so am gonna have a bit of a break and get some tests done to see why I can't seem to get little beany to stick. Good luck ladies and see you in a couple of months xxxx

:hug:

Im so sorry hun


----------



## asibling4gi04

so sorry annemarie..I am too..they think ectopic! :cry: I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry Annemarie xxx

Oh asibling I can't believe your still in limbo x what the next step for you x


----------



## asibling4gi04

keep testing HCG levels and scans and go from there..Prob get a shot to end ectopic as that is prob what this is! :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

So sad for you xxx hope you get it resolved soon so you can have peace to grieve xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank YOU Mrs KG, Your kindness is so appreciated and will never be forgotten..How are you feeling love? Did it sink in??:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

You are more than welcome I know only too well how hard losses are x I've been a bit nervous last few days x ms decided to show face today so trying to take that as a good sign even though it wasn't with mmc x I'm just taking each day as it comes an counting down days till I get reassurance scan on 20th hoping I get reassurance an not more heartache but I will cope whatever life has in store for me x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrs kg, yay for ms! Sadly. mine started too but I keep in mind that it is just the HCG level rising. I am not even excited about it as I know what road I am heading down. I will be ok somehow. I feel it.. So, when is your scan??:hugs::shrug:


----------



## annmariecrisp

asibling4gi04 said:


> so sorry annemarie..I am too..they think ectopic! :cry: I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:

Oh honey I'm so sorry....it's horrible isn't it :-( I have been terribly sick but the bleeding has started for me about an hour ago so I know it's over xxx I hope you start getting to the bottom of it soon, I had hcg and progesterone blood today not that there's much point now :-( if u ever need a chat just message me xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks annmarie.. Same for you hun. I am a click away on here..I am so sad for us...:cry::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :wine::happydance:​

:test:SATURDAY!! :*BUTTERFLY22, SUNNIE1987, SUPERWOMANTTC, and TIGERLILLIE!!*:test:


Any news Ladies??:paper::shrug: *: JOANNEBIRNIE, BABYCAKES92, FAYLINAMEIR, ARNZ09, BESWEET, CRAZYCHICK31, M.KNIGHT, 2016, ANGEL BABY, BABYDEABREU, MINDGAMES77, TOBBE, LAURA617, MARINELADY, SPRUCETREE, 2011BUTTERFLY, EBELLE, GOODVIBES2, ABBYSMOMMY, ENDOGIRL, BABYMAYBEPLZ, BRADANDJANE, NIKKIS, MEADOWLARK, TWOKIDDOS, ILOVELAMP, OHMYITSCHELSI, JASMINEASHLEE, LILLYBEE, ANSDEP, DEEZER, BB2, xBOOCHANx, WABBLIT, PLASTIKPONY, MINNI2906, PAULA181, SUNNIE1984, ELLA, KINDRA, LADYROY, MRSEVEWAT1, JEOESTREICH, HANNASFAITH, THAYNES, AMANDAMAMB11, AQUAM, DOOPERGURL, HEYTIFFANY, and MISSINKED*:paper:


*MRSKG* That was a lovely poem to head into 2012! Thanks for sharing. :flower:


*HOLDEN_BABEZ* It helped more than you can ever really know. We came up only a little short and decided if we couldn't go in it fully not to at all,s o that gift completed things and we were able to fully commit! So know it was greatly appreciated!:flower: I hope the MS eases up on you some Hun!


*TIGERLILLIE*Hoping that you are PG right along with your Bro & SIL, FXD!:dust:


*BUBUMACI* Love your pic resolution! :winkwink: I am patient however so....


*THAYNES* Hoping the new year is bring a BFP soon!:dust:


*LOVELYLISA84* You are very prepared to get this eggy this cycle with FF and your BBT! GL FXD!:dust:


*IWANNABFP* nice to hear from you Hun! I hope that the clomid makes things quicker and works wonders this cycle!:dust:


*HOPING4GIRL* YAY! I can't wait for your scan tomorrow! I am so excited for you!



:hugs: My dear TTC Buddy and Friend *ASIBLING4GI*, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this kind of pain. I know how much this PG meant to you. I of course, ever the optimist, am *STILL* holidng out hope that this situation at hand can turn around. I can't call this it until all avenues have been exhausted. I hope upon hopes that you get good HSG results and the little sticky bean was just taken its time to show! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; You will be in my prayer Hun!


ANNMARIECRISP :hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that you will get another BFP blessing with a VERY sticky sticky Bean sooner rather than later in 2012!:hugs:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*LEINZLOVE, DBZ34, CHARMEDLASSIE, BABYFEVA, ELLIS0498, and FIONA23*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 181* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


_**First Page Cheerfully Updated**_


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 thanks for having hope for me BECAUSE I HAVE NONE! :cry: I just know this is not the time either..I just know this is not my sticky. 
Thanks for being here! I am on the other hand, VERY excited for you and your journey this month! I am sorry I could not have been a Santas helper but things are very tight for me right now with christmas and bills etc but thank Goodness for the wonderful women on this board! Heres to them!:flower::thumbup: I wish you your 2012 BFP right away!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I'm officially out! See you in the January thread!


----------



## jeoestreich

I tested but got a BFN. Ugh...testing again this weekend.


----------



## bubumaci

Annmarie, I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs2:
ASib ... please don't give up until "the fat lady sings" ... my fingers and toes are still crossed for you!!

@ MrsMM ... so busy with year end (worked 'till 21:45 last night) - but I will keep my resolution!! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANK YOU BUB... UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs::nope::shrug::cry::hugs:


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs:right back at you asibling.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

ASIB, I will always be here for you if you need me, and likely when you don't!:hugs: Hang in there, all the hopes and prayers possible, coming your way.:dust:


SUPERWOMANTTC, so sorry that AF flew in on you, I hope you and I will be celebrating this month with a sticky BFP!:dust:


JEOSTREICH I wanted to thank you from the bottom of my heart Hun for your Secret Santa participation, trust me, it helped out waayyy more than you all think!:hugs: I'm sorry that it is a BFN, you know the optimist in me is saying, wait another 2-3 days Hun, to see those pink lines!!! :dust:


BUBU, jeez, you are working like mad, I hope there is some rest in your future soon....

*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hate my chart right now ...


----------



## ickle pand

ashknowsbest said:


> I hate my chart right now ...

Why? It looks fine for 4DPO :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just hate when it dips so close to the cover line. If you look at my first chart ever my temps stayed up through my whole Luteal phase. This months chart is reminding me of last months and it was BFN last month :(


----------



## paula181

*Sorry i havent been on here, but Af came on New Years eve so im out! Congrats on all the BFP'S and  to all that didnt! Good luck for next month 

xx*


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!


----------



## Annie77

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!

I just wanted to say I will be thinking of you when you go back on Tuesday.

I went through an ectopic last aug/sept but am now back on the road to TTC and in TWW. 

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Annie..sound familiar?? Did you have cramping or bleeding?? I have neither so I guess thats a plus if there is any....GOOD LUCK TTC hun! Blessings!:hugs:


----------



## Annie77

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks Annie..sound familiar?? Did you have cramping or bleeding?? I have neither so I guess thats a plus if there is any....GOOD LUCK TTC hun! Blessings!:hugs:

I started to bleed at what I think was 6+1 - bright red. Hcg was 350, 2 days later it was 530. When they told me it may be ectopic I was very suddenly aware of pressure on right side (had just put it down to bloating). My hcg kept crawling up until 7+1w when it reached 977 and I was given the methotrexate.
Right enough it was in my right tube.

I bled from the tuesday - sunday and then started again after the methotrexate shot.

Apparently it is during 5-6 weeks that the bleeding starts.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanka Annie..I am 6+1 and nothing but I do have weirdness on LEFT side! :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanka Annie..I am 6+1 and nothing but I do have weirdness on LEFT side! :cry:

I really hope it's not an ectopic.. I had one that ended in emerg surgery on nov 1.. I had some pain in my shoulder shortly after I found out I was preg.. I had fallen earlier that week and summed it up to that. I also had horrible lower back pain starting at about 5 weeks .. I bled off and on ( more or less brown spitting ) thought the last week.. Finally on oct 31 I had horrible pain in my lower right abdomen that shot down into my leg.. And nov 1 they scanned me and rushed me in for surg. 

I am praying that your levels are just rising slowly and will pick up .. If you have any questions or need to chat .. Feel free to message me :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..


----------



## skeet9924

Im so sorry :hugs: Did they to an internal ultra sound?


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes this was my third scan.. no sac at any of them..thanks for caring. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Ugh that sucks :( this whole ttc thing is too stress ful... Sending u lots of hugs hun!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks skeet..I would rather have a million BFNS than a BFP RESULTING IN heartbreak ..know what I mean???:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

AS.... :hugs: I am sooo very sorry Hun! I know how you are feeling right now. I wish there was more that I could say or do, but having gone through this type of situation recently, I know there isn't much. Just know that I would if there were. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you mrsmmrs24 you are a gem..Good luck mama..I will be watching for your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Asibling I completly know what you mean!!! I've had it happen too many times now :(


----------



## debzie

So so sorry asibling myc second mmc hit me far worse than thw first so I know exactly how you are feeling right now. Sending some much needed hugs. Pm me anytime. X


----------



## asibling4gi04

debzie hugs to you to and thank you! So sorry for your losses!:cry:


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: @ ASib!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

hey ladies! 

currently in my 2ww with some promising sxs and chart!


----------



## MrsMM24

Nettamommyof2 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> currently in my 2ww with some promising sxs and chart!

Come on over to the January Thread! We would love to wait with you! Click link on first page! :dust:


----------



## lovelylisa84

CD 48 NO AF no bfp either. I emailed my Dr asking them if I should come in and told them I suspected anovulatory cycles. She said no, keep trying and if in 1 year you dont concieve, then make an appt. UGH! I will probably join the Feb board. Not sure when to test but I will post when I find out.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LOVELYLISA* that totally sucks! How long has it been? Is there no way to "suggest" you have been trying for over a year? Also, do you still get BD sessions in regardless? I have been reading alot about women that get pregnant on CD1 or CD4 of their cycles. So I would think if you BD regularly, you could still catch the elusive egg.... anything is worth a try. GL See you in Feb:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MY MRSMMS24 CHANT/POEM/SPELL TO BRING ON AF..HELP ME OUT LADIES..SAY IT LOUD AND PROUD AS YOU READ IT!

MRSMMS'S AF, WHERE ARE YOU HIDING THIS CYCLE?
DONT YOU KNOW THE TTC JOURNEY CAN MAKE US ALL A LITTLE PSYCHO?
COME ON AF, ARRIVE QUICKLY SO MRSMMS CAN START TRYING!
WE NEVER THOUGHT WE WOULD BEG FOR YOU, BUT WE HAVE DONORS ANXOUSLY WAITING AND SUPPLYING!
SO HURRY YOUR RED UGLY BUTTOX TO MRS, AND WE PROMISE YOU SHE WILL GREET YOU WITH GREAT BIG KISSES!

:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Love it asibling I have chanted away. x


----------



## bubumaci

Me too... Honestly, who would have thought, that we would ever, ever, desperately await the arrival of the :witch: ... what a bizarre sense of humour life has... :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks ladies..how are you?>:hugs::shrug:


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Good thanks hun, how are you baring up?:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

debzie, I am trying to be ok. Healing the heart takes longer than healing the body as we know all too well..and you??? Hugs from me!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

asibling4gi04 said:


> MY MRSMMS24 CHANT/POEM/SPELL TO BRING ON AF..HELP ME OUT LADIES..SAY IT LOUD AND PROUD AS YOU READ IT!
> 
> MRSMMS'S AF, WHERE ARE YOU HIDING THIS CYCLE?
> DONT YOU KNOW THE TTC JOURNEY CAN MAKE US ALL A LITTLE PSYCHO?
> COME ON AF, ARRIVE QUICKLY SO MRSMMS CAN START TRYING!
> WE NEVER THOUGHT WE WOULD BEG FOR YOU, BUT WE HAVE DONORS ANXOUSLY WAITING AND SUPPLYING!
> SO HURRY YOUR RED UGLY BUTTOX TO MRS, AND WE PROMISE YOU SHE WILL GREET YOU WITH GREAT BIG KISSES!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::hugs:

You all did it!!! YAY! AF came shortly after I read the chant yesterday, around 11:30am!!! WOW!!! I love you all!!!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 YAY! I KNEW IT WOULD HELP! I need a BFP STICKY BEAN CHANT FOR YOU AND FOR ME,..BUT HERES FOR YOU FOR NOW..

MRSMMS24 IS LOVING AND SWEET
SHE WANTS ANOTHER BABY WITH SWEET PRECIOUS FEET
TO HAVE, TO HOLD, TO CHERISH AND LOVE,
I COMMAND A BFP FOR MRSMMS FROM THE POWERS ABOVE
STICKY BEAN, COME ON AND IMPLANT
THIS IS MYMRSMMS24 BFP/STICKY BEAN CHANT! 

LOVE YA GIRL CONGRATS ON AF!


----------



## Mrskg

MrsMM it's with a heavy heart I have to ask you to add "another" angel to my name xxxx :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: so sorry mrskg


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks skeet x sorry for your losses too x I see all yours were different too x who'd have thought there was so many different kinds of mc can't believe how naive I was up until 7months ago x back killing me today so hopefully things progressing naturally x if not I'm booked in for 1st med management on thurs an in as day patient on sat x oh the joys x still in total disbelief x :nope::cry:


----------



## hasti2011

Mrskg said:


> Thanks skeet x sorry for your losses too x I see all yours were different too x who'd have thought there was so many different kinds of mc can't believe how naive I was up until 7months ago x back killing me today so hopefully things progressing naturally x if not I'm booked in for 1st med management on thurs an in as day patient on sat x oh the joys x still in total disbelief x :nope::cry:

i am sorry for your losses honey! fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## skeet9924

Mrskg said:


> Thanks skeet x sorry for your losses too x I see all yours were different too x who'd have thought there was so many different kinds of mc can't believe how naive I was up until 7months ago x back killing me today so hopefully things progressing naturally x if not I'm booked in for 1st med management on thurs an in as day patient on sat x oh the joys x still in total disbelief x :nope::cry:

Thanks Mrskg.... It is crazy that I have lost my pregnancy three different ways, and because of that, they wont do any testing. The doctors keep telling me because it happens once doesnt mean it will happen again. I really hope things go smoothly for you and you dont have to wait this out too long. If you have a heating pad, it works amazing for the back pains...sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks hasti we've decided we are not trying again x whether that will change in time I'm not sure but right now I can't face putting myself or anyone else around me through this again x

Skeet I was offered testing but declined x they also said since I have kids an they've all been different mc it more than likely is down to bad luck x unfortunately my pain stopped an bleeding slowed an def not passed baby yet so knowing my body luck I'll be in hospital on sat x just a waiting game "again" just now xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Asibling hoping you see this I tried to answer your pm but your inbox is full x

Thank you x I am 35 x I already have 3 daughter's 18 13 & 4 x so don't understand why this is happening yet again an out of the 4 it's 3 different kinds of mc so epu putting it down to bad luck have been offered tests but refused x I won't be doing anything drastic like get sterilised but for now I just feel I can't go through this again or put my hubby through it again it's hit him very hard this time saw him cry this morning first time in 9yrs :-( x maybe time will change that not sure x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSKG MY IN BOX IS NOW CLEARED! Thanks for letting me know!!!!! If you dont mind my asking you to refresh my memory, how did you m/c in diff ways??? I am soo sad for you hun..I am here if u need me..I just turned 41 so maybe my eggs are no good or progestrone isnt good??? IDK:shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSKG* I am sooo sorry this has happened Hun!:hugs::hugs: I can't send enough hugs your way. I have been along on alot of your journey on BnB. You are the sweetest, and rather helpful to me in my time of need as well. I hope that all goes well in your recover, and in time, if iti s God's will for you to TTC again, that your BFP will come quicker than Ever! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you MrsMM you already know I think your are an inspiration an really can't wait to see you get your very own rainbow baby xxx

Asibling my first was a mmc only a 6 week sac found at 11+6 passed at 15+1 2nd an 3rd were both biochemical pregnancies an can't remember what she called this one but this time there is a 8+5 week baby it looks like there was a problem with the sac it didn't grow at same rate as baby so baby died x because of pain an bleeding we thought it'd be a natural mc but nothing passed yet pain stopped an bleeding light now so looks like I will have to get medical management on thurs an sat if nothing happens before xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrs kg So so sorry..my thoughts are with you! I am here if you need me..we will hold eachother up!..I will think of you as I wait for an update! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I suppose xxx
wrote that earlier now I just feel like disappearing somewhere an crying till I can cry no more I hate how life just goes on around you I've also noticed there's not as much support this time maybe everyone think I'm used to it by now don't they realise this time is so much worse X thinking of writing down how I feel just to show hubby trying to blurt it all out through tears is no good x I do know where he's coming from as he feels like we've went through too much but I feel like I've went through too much just to bloody give up now then the last 9 months have been one big waste of time x I tried phoning counselling at hospital but got machine so will try again tomorrow think I maybe need to talk to so done neutral an work out how I feel an where I want to go from here x sorry for rant xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Mrskg said:


> Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I suppose xxx
> wrote that earlier now I just feel like disappearing somewhere an crying till I can cry no more I hate how life just goes on around you I've also noticed there's not as much support this time maybe everyone think I'm used to it by now don't they realise this time is so much worse X thinking of writing down how I feel just to show hubby trying to blurt it all out through tears is no good x I do know where he's coming from as he feels like we've went through too much but I feel like I've went through too much just to bloody give up now then the last 9 months have been one big waste of time x I tried phoning counselling at hospital but got machine so will try again tomorrow think I maybe need to talk to so done neutral an work out how I feel an where I want to go from here x sorry for rant xxx


:hugs: Mrskg. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and I'm sorry you have to go through this again. I'm sorry that you feel like you aren't getting as much support. I don't think you could ever get used to it. But you're right. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I hope you find the strength you need to get through this. It's so hard when you DH is so opposed to trying again. Maybe this is his way of grieving and trying to save himself from the heartache. But I hope a little while from now, he'll change his mind. 

I would definitely recommend writing down your feelings, don't bottle them in. And maybe sharing them with your DH and opening up that line of communication will help you both in the long run. I hope you get the support you need to make it through this truly tough time. :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Mrskg said:


> Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I suppose xxx
> wrote that earlier now I just feel like disappearing somewhere an crying till I can cry no more I hate how life just goes on around you I've also noticed there's not as much support this time maybe everyone think I'm used to it by now don't they realise this time is so much worse X thinking of writing down how I feel just to show hubby trying to blurt it all out through tears is no good x I do know where he's coming from as he feels like we've went through too much but I feel like I've went through too much just to bloody give up now then the last 9 months have been one big waste of time x I tried phoning counselling at hospital but got machine so will try again tomorrow think I maybe need to talk to so done neutral an work out how I feel an where I want to go from here x sorry for rant xxx

I am so sorry for your losses. I'm not sure where you are based in Scotland but over in tayside we have an organisation called alternatives. They offer miscarriage and baby loss counselling. They have a website www.careconfidential.com. I think they do a lot of crisis pregnancy work but I know someone who used the miscarriage support and said they were great.
Good luck.
L x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies xxx

Lara I'm on the east coast x I will have a look a site though thanks x


----------



## LalaR

If you are in or near Dundee the number is 01382 221112 and there is also an alternatives office in Dunfermline.


----------



## ickle pand

Lala - I'm in Tayside and didn't know about that. Thanks for the link :)


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Lara x I'm closer to Dunfermline I'm just outside Edinburgh x my daughter goes to uni in Dundee though so could maybe kill 2 birds with 1 stone xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRS KG, YOU CAN rant to me anytime. I know what you mean about the lack of support. I had little support this round too. Also because I think people think we are used to it and accustomed to dealing with it!?!?! I hope you can talk to someone soon and make some decisions. Maybe with a plan or a focus, the blow will be softened. This journey is a rollercoaster. The happiest days seeing that BFP! The worst days seeing no sac or no baby! I will never be too excited about a BFP again..SAD but true..I cannot keep hurting myself with hope that never turns in to reality! Ok..well my rant is now over too..BIG HUGS TO YOU LOVE!:hugs:


----------

